# What Are Your Favourite Scandinavian and Nordic Watches? 🇸🇪🇩🇰🇮🇸🇳🇴🇫🇮



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi guys, what is your favourite watch or watch brand coming from Scandinavia and The North ?

Here are few of the watches have I owned from:...

Sweden 🇸🇪
Norway 🇳🇴
Finland 🇫🇮
Denmark 🇩🇰
Iceland 🇮🇸


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Not mine, but one day!🤞


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Well Finland and Iceland are not in Scandinavia so those are out


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

You have some very good looking watches, FJ.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

jkpa said:


> Well Finland and Iceland are not in Scandinavia so those are out


😅


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Nokie said:


> You have some very good looking watches, FJ.


Agree, few more photos coming up soon including my wifes Scandinavian watches


----------



## hgercek (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Siduna makes some nice chronograph that are at least assembled in Scandinavia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

hgercek said:


> View attachment 16189558


Yes Straum is Fantastic brand, I will have one in hand in December 🥳


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

MadsNilsson said:


> Siduna makes some nice chronograph that are at least assembled in Scandinavia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy to hear brand I have never heard of 💪 thanks 🙏 will check it out


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

kritameth said:


> Not mine, but one day!🤞
> View attachment 16189532
> View attachment 16189533


I really hope you will get one ☝, fantastic work and tribute to Finnish culture. Not my favourite model but Sarpaneva has a diver that screams my name 🇫🇮🥳. One day as you say 💪


----------



## davinator65 (Jun 1, 2021)

Nordic Horology: Best Scandinavian Watch Brands From Denmark, Norway, Sweden, Finland, & Iceland -


The nordic countries share not only culture and language but watchmaking ethos as well. We review the top watch brands, and learn what sets them apart.




bespokeunit.com




I have been meaning to get one...


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

davinator65 said:


> Nordic Horology: Best Scandinavian Watch Brands From Denmark, Norway, Sweden, Finland, & Iceland -
> 
> 
> The nordic countries share not only culture and language but watchmaking ethos as well. We review the top watch brands, and learn what sets them apart.
> ...


Well chosen, the diver is phenomenal!!! I have worn it for a week and it’s like nothing else out there! Signature piece with truly Finnish DNA!!


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Maybe not my favorite Scandinavian watch, but the only one I own. 

With some hand finishing done in Scotland..


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Didn't even know we made any (besides the fashion stuff, but most of that is more branding than actual production).

I do like the look of a lot of Triwas stuff, but I don't really trust the quality.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Great Idea for a thread, That Straum is certainly interesting. The dial is eye catching in a subtle way.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

John MS said:


> Great Idea for a thread, That Straum is certainly interesting. The dial is eye catching in a subtle way.


Actually yeah, you're right. The straum stuff ticks a lot of boxes for me. Not sure I need to be reminded more of the climate up here, though 😅


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SUF if we use Scandinavia in the broader sense


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

ffritz said:


> Maybe not my favorite Scandinavian watch, but the only one I own.
> 
> With some hand finishing done in Scotland..
> 
> ...


It’s one of the most popular and successful Scandinavian brands today!!! Not my favourite either but they have some fun models, like the trump one 😅


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Pongster said:


> SUF if we use Scandinavia in the broader sense


Finland 🇫🇮 is Scandinavian county so yes 👏 S.U.F Helsinki surely makes the cut!! Next Week I will post photos from S.U.F!!!!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

John MS said:


> Great Idea for a thread, That Straum is certainly interesting. The dial is eye catching in a subtle way.


Thank you 🙏😊, should have done it sooner ☝Since Scandinavian horology isn’t covered that well!!! But I hope more people will join 👍💙💛💙


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

BTNMNKI said:


> Didn't even know we made any (besides the fashion stuff, but most of that is more branding than actual production).
> 
> I do like the look of a lot of Triwas stuff, but I don't really trust the quality.


I have to totally agree, few watches do have quality, but most of the models are fashion stuff meant to be replaced sooner than later!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This is new exciting micro brand from Sweden 🇸🇪 💛💙💛


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Finland 🇫🇮 is Scandinavian county so yes 👏 S.U.F Helsinki surely makes the cut!! Next Week I will post photos from S.U.F!!!!


Not according to post #3


----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)

HOLD UP!

I need more details on that purple thing


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Not that I could ever afford one...










https://www.voutilainen.ch/item/28sc/


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

munizfire said:


> HOLD UP!
> 
> I need more details on that purple thing


VonDoren from Norway 🇳🇴?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Finnish Joe said:


> VonDoren from Norway 🇳🇴?


Its 250 bucks swiss Quartz dress watch, lots of fun and it’s instant conversation starter!!! We are talking aren’t we 😅


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Fantasio said:


> Not that I could ever afford one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the man, the legend, the master himself! He makes us Finns proud not only with what he has achieved but with the number of people he has inspired to go in his steps!


----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)

Finnish Joe said:


> Its 250 bucks swiss Quartz dress watch, lots of fun and it’s instant conversation starter!!! We are talking aren’t we 😅


Yes we are.
That looks great!
Actually went to their website 😂😂


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

jkpa said:


> Well Finland and Iceland are not in Scandinavia so those are out


And how come no watches from Minnesota? We're practically Scandinavian here. You can even buy Lutefisk in a few stores. Although I'm not sure why anyone would want to.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Finnish Joe said:


> Finland 🇫🇮 is Scandinavian county so yes 👏 S.U.F Helsinki surely makes the cut!! Next Week I will post photos from S.U.F!!!!


Fennoscandian? 

Anyways, I say SUF as well. Can't wait to get one.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

dklaiman said:


> And how come no watches from Minnesota? We're practically Scandinavian here. You can even buy Lutefisk in a few stores. Although I'm not sure why anyone would want to.


I have heard that before 😄, good point 👏


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

jkpa said:


> Well Finland and Iceland are not in Scandinavia so those are out


Depends on who you ask - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scandinavia

I say the Finns are in, at the very least because they seem to drink more than we do in Denmark (which is a lot)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice thread, wow I had no idea there were this many Scandinavian brands!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

MadsNilsson said:


> Depends on who you ask - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scandinavia
> 
> I say the Finns are in, at the very least because they seem to drink more than we do in Denmark (which is a lot)
> 
> ...


Good one ☝ 😂 well we call ourselves Scandinavians for rather long time but I trust Wikipedia man 💪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

obomomomo said:


> Nice thread, wow I had no idea there were this many Scandinavian brands!


There are many more, will post more with time, didn’t want to dump all the photos at once👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Oh , of course one of the top Finnish brands !!!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

One of my favourite brands is Ole Mathiesen 🇩🇰


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

MadsNilsson said:


> Depends on who you ask - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scandinavia
> 
> I say the Finns are in, at the very least because they seem to drink more than we do in Denmark (which is a lot)
> 
> ...


Haha if that’s the new criteria we can include a few more nations as well.

Skål!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Finnish Joe said:


> Good one   well we call ourselves Scandinavians for rather long time but I trust Wikipedia man


I have always seen you as Scandies as well. It’s the Icelandic’s that I’m doubting.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

jkpa said:


> Haha if that’s the new criteria we can include a few more nations as well.
> 
> Skål!


Vist, skål 🥂, hare bra 👍🤜🤛


----------



## Ptmd (Jul 28, 2017)

I like the Microbrand "About Vintage"


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

MadsNilsson said:


> Siduna makes some nice chronograph that are at least assembled in Scandinavia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure the name is Siduna?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Ptmd said:


> View attachment 16190106
> 
> I like the Microbrand "About Vintage"


😻😻😻 yes, very nice watches, no wonder they are all sold out 👌


----------



## JessePinkman (Jul 19, 2016)

Their "Scandinavian" status seems to be in doubt, but I'm still going to vote for JS Watch Company in Reykjavik, Iceland.


----------



## chrbir (Jul 19, 2020)

kritameth said:


> Not mine, but one day!🤞
> View attachment 16189532
> View attachment 16189533


Great choice!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

The only mechanical one I have that's based in Scandinavia. Seems to be a Swiss import, however.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

My only Scandinavian watch:









Is Finland considered Scandinavian or Nordic?


----------



## chrbir (Jul 19, 2020)

Everything has its price.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Finnish Joe said:


> Are you sure the name is Siduna?


Pretty sure






The Siduna Aviation Chronograph collection, a Swiss powered mechanical chronograph 84% Made in Europe


Exclusive men's watches for today's free thinkers. Swiss powered, Designed in-house, more than 84 percent Made in Europe and delivered worldwide. Since 1929.




siduna.watch






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I thought Finland and Iceland weren't considered Scandinavian given Finnish and Sami are Uralic languages (I know nothing about Iceland so I can't comment). Then again, Sweden took over Finland for a while.

Anyways, I don't have any strict Scandinavian watches (all this talk reminds me I need to get some more Fazer and Geisha), but here's my one Finnish watch and one Finn-ish inspired.










And a version of one I'll get in a few months.











Yeah, I'm much more into Finland than Scandinavia.









2021 Watch #11, The Succint SarpanevaUhrenFabrik...


Generally, I just buy what I like, regardless of whether it has heritage or a reputation (good or bad), as you can tell from my sig and my collection. That said, I do occasionally try to find things I have ties to. Just a kind of fun, support local even though I'm not local kind of thing. I...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Finnish Joe said:


> Yes, the man, the legend, the master himself! He makes us Finns proud not only with what he has achieved but with the number of people he has inspired to go in his steps!


I understand that Kari Voutilainen is more popular that Kimi Raikkonen or Valtteri Bottas.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

One Swedish brand I have been following is Bravur. Their watches incorporate the minimalist and functional approach which the Scandinavian style is known for. Below is their limited edition Bravur x Wingårdhs:


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Can't leave out Aevig. Their Balaur was my first automatic ever and I've owned almost all of their models at one point or another. Big fan of Chip's designs.

Balaur super compressor









Huldra diver









Corvid field watch









Thor dress watch









Valkyr









Thule GMT


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

JessePinkman said:


> Their "Scandinavian" status seems to be in doubt, but I'm still going to vote for JS Watch Company in Reykjavik, Iceland.
> View attachment 16190126


Yeah I am with on that one ☝ 🤜🤛


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

tommy_boy said:


> The only mechanical one I have that's based in Scandinavia. Seems to be a Swiss import, however.
> 
> View attachment 16190187


It’s hard to say 😊


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

MadsNilsson said:


> Pretty sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man 👏👏👏


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

AnonPi said:


> I understand that Kari Voutilainen is more popular that Kimi Raikkonen or Valtteri Bottas.


I don’t know about that but they are both very famous!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

ofted42 said:


> Can't leave out Aevig. Their Balaur was my first automatic ever and I've owned almost all of their models at one point or another. Big fan of Chip's designs.
> 
> Balaur super compressor
> View attachment 16190572
> ...


You and me both, I know Chip and I have had every model under the Aevig brand, also very humble cool guy 🙌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Finnish Joe said:


> You and me both, I know Chip and I have had every model under the Aevig brand, also very humble cool guy 🙌
> 
> this is Chips friend Adriaan brand Eza


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Definitely a Kari Voutilainen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

My beloved E.C.A, a keeper material from day one 😻😻😻


----------



## Emancipator12 (Jun 8, 2017)

Bases out of Copenhagen.
Coast Watch Company


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

I have one which I know is Danish:





  








danish design picto.jpg




__
sorinp1


__
Oct 28, 2020








Do you guys think that Skagen does count?





  








skagen titanium slim




__
sorinp1


__
May 22, 2020








And one more, this one a bit of a mystery to me! Swiss build, maybe for the Swedish market?! Anyway, it is my only bumper automatic...





  








svalan




__
sorinp1


__
Jun 4, 2020


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

These guys are danish as well - https://www.recwatches.com/

Not to my taste I must admit but I’m sure some will like them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

MadsNilsson said:


> These guys are danish as well - https://www.recwatches.com/
> 
> Not to my taste I must admit but I’m sure some will like them.
> 
> ...


Yes Rec are amazing design watches and yes they surely are Scandinavian 😻


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

sorinp1 said:


> I have one which I know is Danish:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skagen surely was once Scandinavian ! 👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Emancipator12 said:


> Bases out of Copenhagen.
> Coast Watch Company


Yes, been checking them out, they got funded so they are shipping as it seems! It’s a very new brand that doesn’t even has proper “about us” information in their website, but time will tell if they are real deal of catalog parts put together 🧐🤔


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

sorinp1 said:


> I have one which I know is Danish:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last one looks like this 1950's Doxa my granddad owned.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another Scandinavian Watch from Denmark 🇩🇰
I really like this one ☺👌


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Finnish Joe said:


> It’s hard to say 😊
> View attachment 16190775


What's hard to say? 

MAEN's web site states that they're based in Stockholm. My watches (I have purchaesd two directly from MAEN) were shipped from Sweden. But it seems to me that they don't manufacture anything themselves.

From their site: "We carefully draw every detail of our watches and work together with manufacturing partners, who use the very best materials to handcraft each and every watch. We only use Swiss-made movements..." 

So what am I missing?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Finnish Joe said:


> Another Scandinavian Watch from Denmark
> I really like this one
> 
> View attachment 16191060


That’s not bad actually


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

Finnish Joe said:


> My beloved E.C.A, a keeper material from day one 😻😻😻
> View attachment 16190819


 That's really nice looking. I'm just glad all their models seem to be sold out. I think SWMBO would be a little annoyed if I told her I bought another watch.


----------



## Hson (May 11, 2020)

Fantasio said:


> Not that I could ever afford one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is actually nice. Oh and I love blue dial watches. What's the cost of purchase Fantasio, and where can it be purchased?


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

I don't have one, but GoS heat treated damascus...


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Dunno the price, north of 100k€?

Try asking Kari: https://www.voutilainen.ch/contact/



Hson said:


> This is actually nice. Oh and I love blue dial watches. What's the cost of purchase Fantasio, and where can it be purchased?


----------



## Cave Canem (Sep 30, 2021)

I bought one of these to take in holiday as a heater - Skagen Fisk. I was surprised how well made it was, and the lume was a surprise too. Is it really Danish though?


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Cave Canem said:


> I bought one of these to tIe in holiday as a heater Skagen Fisk. I was surprised how well made it was, and the lume was a surprise too. Is it really Danish though?
> 
> View attachment 16191640


I think Skagen (and about Vintage as well) are more about branding and design than actually building anything. Their stuff is likely made in Asia. Same deal as Triwa.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

GMH Watches said:


> I don't have one, but GoS heat treated damascus...
> 
> View attachment 16191402
> View attachment 16191403
> ...


Yes, masterpiece after masterpiece!!! Amazing work indeed!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Cave Canem said:


> I bought one of these to takd in holiday as a heater - Skagen Fisk. I was surprised how well made it was, and the lume was a surprise too. Is it really Danish though?
> 
> View attachment 16191640


Not that model mate! It’s Fosil, but I’ve actually seen this model and it’s fine for the price! Fun too👍👏


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

BTNMNKI said:


> I think Skagen (and about Vintage as well) are more about branding and design than actually building anything. Their stuff is likely made in Asia. Same deal as Triwa.


Hej på dig @BTNMNKI Yes, they all invest heavily in marketing and that surely says a lot!!!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

dklaiman said:


> That's really nice looking. I'm just glad all their models seem to be sold out. I think SWMBO would be a little annoyed if I told her I bought another watch.


Don’t tell her 🤪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

tommy_boy said:


> What's hard to say?
> 
> MAEN's web site states that they're based in Stockholm. My watches (I have purchaesd two directly from MAEN) were shipped from Sweden. But it seems to me that they don't manufacture anything themselves.
> 
> ...


Point taken, will do more research 🧐 on the brand! Don’t own any as of yet!

what’s your experience with them? 
post some photos 😊


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Hson said:


> This is actually nice. Oh and I love blue dial watches. What's the cost of purchase Fantasio, and where can it be purchased?


At this point, probably at auction. It's a limited edition of 10 watches in titanium and 10 watches in steel.

Edit: Price $87,000 according to https://www.manfredijewels.com/products/28sc


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Cave Canem said:


> I bought one of these to takd in holiday as a heater - Skagen Fisk. I was surprised how well made it was, and the lume was a surprise too. Is it really Danish though?
> 
> View attachment 16191640


Do you have more photos of your Skagen?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jkpa said:


> Well Finland and Iceland are not in Scandinavia so those are out


Nordic will work.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here is another cool Scandinavian brands not many have heard about! This time from Norway 🇳🇴


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nordic will work.
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


Well said 💙🧡❤💚💙💜🤎 väl sagt ☝


rjohnson56 said:


> Nordic will work.
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

dklaiman said:


> And how come no watches from Minnesota? We're practically Scandinavian here. You can even buy Lutefisk in a few stores. Although I'm not sure why anyone would want to.


Well the Vikings did discover North America (Newfoundland) in 1021 but I’m not sure if they left any descendants as the indigenous peoples were not too enthusiastic about their attempted colonization.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

And one more less known brand from Norway 🇳🇴 that seems to be getting popular 🧐


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

How about a recent overpriced newcomer 











LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Has anyone named a relatively new Danish watchmaker that has unique case designs (e.g. the crown is often hidden) and has very limited production? Can’t recall the brand.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

rjohnson56 said:


> Has anyone named a relatively new Danish watchmaker that has unique case designs (e.g. the crown is often hidden) and has very limited production? Can’t recall the brand.
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood













Perhaps this one ?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

There’s also this guy, but you need deep pockets: https://christianlass.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

MadsNilsson said:


> There’s also this guy, but you need deep pockets: https://christianlass.com/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or teacher’s salary 🧐😂


----------



## Nilzén (May 2, 2020)

*The S&S UTC Skydiver. Oozing with cool!*


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Finnish Joe said:


> Or teacher’s salary


Looks like he might be restoring now but he did build some nice stuff at one point - https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/christian-lass-patek-watchmaker-one-to-watch


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cave Canem (Sep 30, 2021)

Finnish Joe said:


> Do you have more photos of your Skagen?


Here you are, just quickly grabbed out of the case and took a few.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Finnish Joe said:


> Point taken, will do more research 🧐 on the brand! Don’t own any as of yet!
> 
> what’s your experience with them?
> post some photos 😊


The Skymaster is above. 

This is the Hudson, which I flipped for unknown reasons as I look at it now. It's a nice little watch.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Cave Canem said:


> Here you are, just quickly grabbed out of the case and took a few.
> 
> View attachment 16192393
> 
> ...


Thanks man, uh that lune shot is really nice 👍😍😍😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

tommy_boy said:


> The Skymaster is above.
> 
> This is the Hudson, which I flipped for unknown reasons as I look at it now. It's a nice little watch.
> 
> View attachment 16192447


Love those hands man, if you have time make a close up from the dial😊👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here is lume shot from my Swedish 🇸🇪 Malm Dalton 2


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

My other Malm Catalina from Sweden 🇸🇪🇸🇪


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Finnish Joe said:


> View attachment 16191971
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps this one ?


That’s it - Arcanaut watches


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Hson (May 11, 2020)

AnonPi said:


> At this point, probably at auction. It's a limited edition of 10 watches in titanium and 10 watches in steel.
> 
> Edit: Price $87,000 according to https://www.manfredijewels.com/products/28sc


Thanks buddy


Fantasio said:


> Dunno the price, north of 100k€?
> 
> Try asking Kari: https://www.voutilainen.ch/contact/


Thanks buddy


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Something else from Sweden 🇸🇪 Nezumi Diver


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

I am now a proud member of the Scandinavian watch club. It's not the turquoise model, but it's really pretty in person. Pardon the quality of the wrist shot.


----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)

Leijona was my first watch. It was a kids' model / size with a simple blue dial with numbers marking each hour. My dad gave it to me when I was 5 so I could learn to tell the time. 

Since that first wrist watch, i.e. as far as I remember, I was fascinated by watches. Wonder why I still like so much stuff like the IWC Marks and S.U.F. 180? 🤔 If I didn't own a Mk XV, I would've likely bought or eyeing for the 180, it is very nice.

Voutilainen could well be my last. I've seen my AD sport one and I believe the only time I've ever shouted "wow, unbelievable" outloud complementing someone's watch, if I even bother to do so...

Interestingly there is also a Leijona x Voutilanen collection being high end for the former and entry level for the latter, but unfortunately I don't find the style, size, or finishing appealing enough...


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

dklaiman said:


> I am now a proud member of the Scandinavian watch club. It's not the turquoise model, but it's really pretty in person. Pardon the quality of the wrist shot.
> View attachment 16193778


Quality is fine and the watch is even finer 😍😍😍 congratulations for the good choice 👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

tikander said:


> Leijona was my first watch. It was a kids' model / size with a simple blue dial with numbers marking each hour. My dad gave it to me when I was 5 so I could learn to tell the time.
> 
> Since that first wrist watch, i.e. as far as I remember, I was fascinated by watches. Wonder why I still like so much stuff like the IWC Marks and S.U.F. 180? 🤔 If I didn't own a Mk XV, I would've likely bought or eyeing for the 180, it is very nice.
> 
> ...


I like the styles of Leijona Heritage and I would gladly own all of them but I first can’t afford them, second the price competes with serious alternatives and most of all, I haven’t been sold on the concept! How Voutilainen is it and what’s marketed here? I’ve been Leijona fanboy, but my passion was declining for years now until the LHV-X arrived. Looking forward to see what’s Leijonas next move ☺ I think something exciting is coming again finally 🧐


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

rjohnson56 said:


> That’s it - Arcanaut watches
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I think they are amazing, make sure the lume will be crazy since black badger is the one doing the lume in 🇸🇪🇸🇪🇸🇪 It’s going to be great 😊


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Old and well loved Leijona watch from Finland 🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮 And yes it’s SCANDINAVIAN 😀 (the brand) 
I will buy this dial on a diver watch day of the week!
it’s crazy legible which was one of Leijonas signatures in the past…


----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)

Finnish Joe said:


> Old and well loved Leijona watch from Finland 🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮 And yes it’s SCANDINAVIAN 😀 (the brand)
> I will buy this dial on a diver watch day of the week!
> it’s crazy legible which was one of Leijonas signatures in the past…
> 
> View attachment 16193932


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

The right Blue eyes, Scandinavian beautiful woman sitting on my wrist, whispering the time in my ear! Vance.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Yet another one from Sweden 🇸🇪🇸🇪🇸🇪 💛💙💛


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

hgercek said:


> View attachment 16189558


I love that dial. If this was a touch smaller diameter and had a screw down crown, I'd be very interested. Nice company to keep an eye on.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Finnish Joe said:


> Hi guys, what is your favourite watch or watch brand coming from: Here are few of the watches I have pleasure having! What’s yours !


Great collection! How do you find the Vondoren? I really like the simplicity and have considered the turquoise dial, but what is the quality of the dial and finish like?


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

ofted42 said:


> Can't leave out Aevig. Their Balaur was my first automatic ever and I've owned almost all of their models at one point or another. Big fan of Chip's designs.
> 
> Valkyr
> View attachment 16190582


I love the steel version of this and would have got it if it was a tiny bit thinner. Great design!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Calumets said:


> I love that dial. If this was a touch smaller diameter and had a screw down crown, I'd be very interested. Nice company to keep an eye on.


I have to agree on the screw down crown 👑


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Calumets said:


> Great collection! How do you find the Vondoren? I really like the simplicity and have considered the turquoise dial, but what is the quality of the dial and finish like?


I found VonDoren when I was searching for yellow dial Scandinavian watch funny enough, 😅 but the purple one just grabbed me right away 🤩 it’s crazy comfortable but it gets noticed a bit too much. People make all kind of comments on this watch 😅 so yeah, the wow factor is there if it’s something you want! 
If anything the AR is not great but it’s 250 bucks so it’s expected. and Norway has imported taxes so it will cost little more! I hope they make purple dial diver 🤪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Calumets said:


> I love the steel version of this and would have got it if it was a tiny bit thinner. Great design!


Wow, great point!!! That’s the reason I didn’t get the Valkyr and I went for the Hyldra but you naild it, Chip is brilliant in designing watches no doubt!!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Swedish Nezumi Balaine 🇸🇪🇸🇪🇸🇪! 
I wish it had a date window but it’s gorgeous as it is! The Bracelet is from another Swedish 🇸🇪 micro brand Malm 😅 and it fits perfectly 😃


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Under the Iberian sun


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

Elmero said:


> Under the Iberian sun


As the owner of a white dialed 180, I have to say I love the turquoise dial.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Finnish Joe said:


> Wow, great point!!! That’s the reason I didn’t get the Valkyr and I went for the Hyldra but you naild it, Chip is brilliant in designing watches no doubt!! Do you have any Aevig?


No, the Valkyr is the one that really grabbed me, but case thickness is super important to me. Great looking watch though.


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

So far I don't have any Scandinavian watches, but I'm planning to buy a Linde Werdelin - but I'm not sure whether the watch can be considered "Scandinavian" or should better be described as "international". The founders and designers of the watch are Danish, the company is based in the UK and the watches themselves are "Swiss Made".









Around 1999, when I started to look more intensively at watches, I found the Sjöö Sandström Chronolink Worldtimer UTC very intriguing. I think Sjöö Sandström watches (Chronolink and Landsort - because I particularly like Diver) are still among my Scandinavian favorites.


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

ofted42 said:


> Can't leave out Aevig.


But Aevig is based in the Netherlands. If you want to integrate the BeNeLux countries into Scandinavia, you can also integrate Germany, Switzerland and Spain.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

dklaiman said:


> As the owner of a white dialed 180, I have to say I love the turquoise dial.


Love the white one, too! Tough choices!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Calumets said:


> No, the Valkyr is the one that really grabbed me, but case thickness is super important to me. Great looking watch though.


Chip has never designed ugly watch  , his new creation is also really cool, have you seen it?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Moonshine Runner said:


> So far I don't have any Scandinavian watches, but I'm planning to buy a Linde Werdelin - but I'm not sure whether the watch can be considered "Scandinavian" or should better be described as "international". The founders and designers of the watch are Danish, the company is based in the UK and the watches themselves are "Swiss Made".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linde has the wow factor but their marketing excludes watch enthusiasts by default, it’s all about exclusive luxury… hard to get excited as a regular watch need 🤔 correct me if I am wrong!
What Sjöö Sandström has achieved since 1986 is beyond impressive! Also the cult following on number of platforms is testimony of how relevant they stayed year after year!


Moonshine Runner said:


> But Aevig is based in the Netherlands. If you want to integrate the BeNeLux countries into Scandinavia, you can also integrate Germany, Switzerland and Spain.


POINT TAKEN 🤝
Let’s not have discussions on Dutch brands please 😶not in this thread! 👍
Appreciate the heads up !


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Very Scandinavian Brand - 
BRUVIK Norway 🇳🇴 🇳🇴🇳🇴 ,

I will post more photos from my wrist with another model soon, this one isn’t mine !

Still Scandinavian Though 😺


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Finnish Joe said:


> Chip has never designed ugly watch  , his new creation is also really cool, have you seen it?


Yeah, not my cup of tea and quite a lot more expensive! I definitely keep my eye on Aevig though.


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

Elmero said:


> Love the white one, too! Tough choices!


We should set up a plan where we trade every 6 months. It will be like having a new watch for a while, and then getting our old one back when we wonder why we ever got rid of it.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

dklaiman said:


> We should set up a plan where we trade every 6 months. It will be like having a new watch for a while, and then getting our old one back when we wonder why we ever got rid of it.


Not a bad idea 😺 I engrave those who I know I should never sale 🙌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

dklaiman said:


> We should set up a plan where we trade every 6 months. It will be like having a new watch for a while, and then getting our old one back when we wonder why we ever got rid of it.


Than I can’t sell them 🙌


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

Finnish Joe said:


> Linde has the wow factor but their marketing excludes watch enthusiasts by default, it’s all about exclusive luxury… hard to get excited as a regular watch need 🤔 correct me if I am wrong!


Yes, the watches from LW are quite expensive. The list prices are on the level of large Swiss brands such as Omega, Breitling, IWC, Panerai and Rolex - also exclusive luxury and yet also and especially coveted by watch enthusiasts.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

dklaiman said:


> We should set up a plan where we trade every 6 months. It will be like having a new watch for a while, and then getting our old one back when we wonder why we ever got rid of it.


Sign me up!


----------



## ReggieH (Aug 8, 2014)

Great thread, Finnish Joe! Many beautiful watches I hadn't known about. I became besotted by the Von Doren purple Runde and ordered one. I thought yours looked great on sailcloth. Can you please tell me where you found the strap?

Thanks,
ReggieH


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

ReggieH said:


> Great thread, Finnish Joe! Many beautiful watches I hadn't known about. I became besotted by the Von Doren purple Runde and ordered one. I thought yours looked great on sailcloth. Can you please tell me where you found the strap?
> 
> Thanks,
> ReggieH


Oh wow, feel responsible now 🙈… it’s Artem Strap but I can’t be responsible if you dislike either of them 🙀


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

ReggieH said:


> Great thread, Finnish Joe! Many beautiful watches I hadn't known about. I became besotted by the Von Doren purple Runde and ordered one. I thought yours looked great on sailcloth. Can you please tell me where you found the strap?
> 
> Thanks,
> ReggieH


I actually ordered Wolbrook pinc tropic natural rubber srap, I think it will look even more spectacular 🙌🤩🤩🤩


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Scandinavia = Denmark + Sweden + Norway
Nordic = above + Finland + Iceland 

Unfortunately, the only ones I have are fashion watches. But that Moomin watch is 10/10


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Scandinavia = Denmark + Sweden + Norway
> Nordic = above + Finland + Iceland
> 
> Unfortunately, the only ones I have are fashion watches. But that Moomin watch is 10/10


Yeah, that Moomin is sick 🤩, If you keep coming around in this thread you will see me post very interesting watches from Finland 🇫🇮 Sweden🇸🇪, Denmark 🇩🇰 , Iceland 🇮🇸 , Norway 🇳🇴 . Even micro independent 👍


----------



## ReggieH (Aug 8, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> I actually ordered Wolbrook pinc tropic natural rubber srap, I think it will look even more spectacular 🙌🤩🤩🤩


Thanks, Joe. I'll hold you blameless. A watch like that certainly invites "fun" strap combinations--pink'll look good; what about fluorescent lime green suede?--if not careful, I'll spend more on straps than on the watch. As a start, I ordered a Watch Gecko quilted strap that was on sale.

Kind regards,
ReggieH


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

ReggieH said:


> Thanks, Joe. I'll hold you blameless. A watch like that certainly invites "fun" strap combinations--pink'll look good; what about fluorescent lime green suede?--if not careful, I'll spend more on straps than on the watch. As a start, I ordered a Watch Gecko quilted strap that was on sale.
> 
> Kind regards,
> ReggieH


Not a bad choice, will be fun to see you post when the watch arrives 🙌👏


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Wearing Danish 🇩🇰 Ole Mathiesen Quartz 
It’s another extremely comfortable piece 🤌🤌
Looks good too, but that’s question of taste ☝


----------



## Craig ms (Mar 12, 2020)

Awesome thread - so many beautiful watches. Just checked out the Voutilainen website - nice to daydream sometimes !


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

From Finland 🇫🇮 with love 🤍💙🤍

RÖNKKÖ independent 🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Only in Finland you can see lady play violin out in the snow 😜 well perhaps 🤣

Oh yeah she is wearing Ole Mathiesen 🇩🇰
lady model 34mm.


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

ReggieH said:


> Thanks, Joe. I'll hold you blameless. A watch like that certainly invites "fun" strap combinations--pink'll look good; what about fluorescent lime green suede?--if not careful, I'll spend more on straps than on the watch. As a start, I ordered a Watch Gecko quilted strap that was on sale.
> 
> Kind regards,
> ReggieH


With that watch, you need a bright yellow strap. That way you can go full Vikings on football Sundays. Save the lime green suede for the country club with the preppies (am I showing my age with that comment?).
]


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

dklaiman said:


> With that watch, you need a bright yellow strap. That way you can go full Vikings on football Sundays. Save the lime green suede for the country club with the preppies (am I showing my age with that comment?).
> ]


Love ❤ that comment, made my day!!!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Norwegian 🇳🇴 icro brand Hvisten

Anyone heard about it ??? 🤔


----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)

Seeing for the first time & since their presence in social media platforms ended ~2016, I would assume - they are out of business. 
So - watches should be collectibles now 





Finnish Joe said:


> Norwegian 🇳🇴 icro brand Hvisten seem quite popular lately….
> 
> Anyone heard about it ??? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 16197416


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Anyone know this Finnish (ish) micro brand?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

🇩🇰 Danish Rec Watches 🤩🤩🤩
Very exciting and original design with cool concept but poor water resistance 🤔
Still SCANDINAVIAN though 💪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Fancy New Finnish 🇫🇮 Independent brand.
Seem very ambitious and creative person that knows things or two on micro mechanics 🧰 

The brand is called LUOMALA


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Fancy New Finnish  Independent brand.
> Seem very ambitious and creative person that knows things or two on micro mechanics
> 
> The brand is called LUOMALA
> ...


Looks good!
I have to say I absolutely hate the "contact us on Instagram if you want to know more"... I won't create an IG account for that. To me, it breaks the "momentum" of discovering - and, eventually, buying- a watch.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Looks good!
> I have to say I absolutely hate the "contact us on Instagram if you want to know more"... I won't create an IG account for that. To me, it breaks the "momentum" of discovering - and, eventually, buying- a watch.


Good point, it works for many not for all👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Very fresh Celegin from Sweden 🇸🇪🤩
Very muscular vibe 💪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Danish watch brand based in Sweden 🇸🇪 with some long and interesting history!

Is anyone here familiar with Siduna watches??


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Elmero said:


> I have to say I absolutely hate the "contact us on Instagram if you want to know more"... I won't create an IG account for that. To me, it breaks the "momentum" of discovering - and, eventually, buying- a watch.


I recently ran into a situation where a 20-something made the comment, about a particular business (not watches) that didn't have an IG page: "Why would they not have Instagram? That's the first place I go to look for anything.", with the implication that this business not being on Instagram greatly lowered the chance that the 20-something would become a customer. 

I was also recently referred by a watch brand to their Instagram account to see more of their work and find more answers to my questions. 

Sometimes you have to "get with the time".


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

dbostedo said:


> I recently ran into a situation where a 20-something made the comment, about a particular business (not watches) that didn't have an IG page: "Why would they not have Instagram? That's the first place I go to look for anything.", with the implication that this business not being on Instagram greatly lowered the chance that the 20-something would become a customer.
> 
> I was also recently referred by a watch brand to their Instagram account to see more of their work and find more answers to my questions.
> 
> Sometimes you have to "get with the time".


TBH, Instagram makes it far cheaper and easier to reach a huge audience than building and maintaining your own commercial website. There’s curated page-building sites like Squarespace, etc, so that you don’t have to buy your own hosting service and pay a webmaster, but IG gets you visibility like having a storefront in every shopping mall in the country, and all you need is an account.

It’s better than relying on Google searches anymore, too. There’s just too many garbage watch sites mixed in with the big names, and it’ll be impossible to get noticed. Scrolling through IG is like turbocharged window-shopping, and if your watch looks good in a pic, somebody’s gonna stop and look.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Something very Finnish! 🇫🇮
Independent Rajamäen Kellotehdas brand 
In Finnish colours 🤍💙🤍 it’s creation of Simo Ylitalo, teacher at the Finnish School of Watchmaking .


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Very Cool piece from Finland 🇫🇮


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Not a favourite, but yet another Finnish watch brand.










https://www.demotu.fi


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

munizfire said:


> HOLD UP!
> 
> I need more details on that purple thing


Same


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

munizfire said:


> HOLD UP!
> 
> I need more details on that purple thing





41Mets said:


> Same


This one?









Runde Purple | vondoren


● Case: Stainless steel 316L, ø:39mm● Movement: Swiss Made Ronda 1069, 6 jewels● Double domed mineral glass● Sunburst dial with sub second● Water resistant to 50 meters● 20mm Von Doren leather strap● Von Doren logo engraved on crown and buckle.● Luminous hour and minute hand● Caseback engraving...




www.vondoren.com


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yeah this is gorgeous


----------



## ReggieH (Aug 8, 2014)

Showing the Von Doren Runde on a Geckota quilted strap, with apologies for the bad photography.

ReggieH


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)

Finnish Joe said:


> 🇳🇴 Norwegian Rec Watches 🤩🤩🤩
> Very exciting and original design with cool concept but rubbish water resistance 🤔
> Still SCANDINAVIAN though 💪
> View attachment 16199843
> ...


Aren't they Danish?


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

41Mets said:


> Yeah this is gorgeous


Waiting one just like that one some time soon.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Flatspotter said:


> Aren't they Danish?
> 
> View attachment 16209242


Yes 🙌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

ReggieH said:


> Showing the Von Doren Runde on a Geckota quilted strap, with apologies for the bad photography.
> 
> ReggieH
> View attachment 16209230


That looks fab mate 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Fantasio said:


> Not a favourite, but yet another Finnish watch brand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like it, but not all models 👍🇫🇮🤍💙🤍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Flatspotter said:


> Aren't they Danish?
> 
> View attachment 16209242


Really nice piece man, unique and fun watch 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

@marruciic said:


> Seeing for the first time & since their presence in social media platforms ended ~2016, I would assume - they are out of business.
> So - watches should be collectibles now


Good


41Mets said:


> Yeah this is gorgeous


in 2021 we have seen any colour dial out there, but texture bring the dial to another level, and this one is phenomenal 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Something for the ladies from Finland.🇫🇮
independent watch brand Jurmo 💙🤍💙


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

E.C.A 🇸🇪 From Göteborg 🇸🇪 Sweden


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Fantasio said:


> Not that I could ever afford one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Hand Made”. That’s a helluva flex. Screw Swiss Made. Lol.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

GMH Watches said:


> I don't have one, but GoS heat treated damascus...
> 
> View attachment 16191402



That first GoS is a close relative to mine...I've been a fan of Patrik and Johans work for a while now.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

brandon\ said:


> “Hand Made”. That’s a helluva flex. Screw Swiss Made. Lol.


Good one ☝ 🤣
Screw Swiss Made 🍻


CMSgt Bo said:


> That first GoS is a close relative to mine...I've been a fan of Patrik and Johans work for a while now.
> 
> View attachment 16211639


absolute masterpiece 🤩🇸🇪


----------



## Whitebread (Nov 7, 2020)

Nice watches, keep them coming. 

I only have one Sarpaneva, but it’s from Uncle Timo and doesn’t tell time. However, this thread has made me want something Scandinavian, or Nordic, that can be worn on a wrist.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Whitebread said:


> Nice watches, keep them coming.
> 
> I only have one Sarpaneva, but it’s from Uncle Timo and doesn’t tell time. However, this thread has made me want something Scandinavian, or Nordic, that can be worn on a wrist.


Happy to hear that, I think Scandinavian horology and watches is massively miss understood thanks to DW, since we design brilliantly but also we are obsessed with reliability and longevity, but only the design impression makes it to the news 📰😄


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Whitebread said:


> Nice watches, keep them coming.
> 
> I only have one Sarpaneva, but it’s from Uncle Timo and doesn’t tell time. However, this thread has made me want something Scandinavian, or Nordic, that can be worn on a wrist.


Would be nice to see some photos of your Sarpaneva 🇫🇮💙🤍💙


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This Bruvik watch is definitely from Norway 🇳🇴 😍😍😍


----------



## Whitebread (Nov 7, 2020)

Finnish Joe said:


> Would be nice to see some photos of your Sarpaneva 🤍


Sure. Here is my Claritas “watch stand” by Timo Sarpaneva, the uncle of Stepan Sarpaneva, the watchmaker.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Whitebread said:


> Sure. Here is my Claritas “watch stand” by Timo Sarpaneva, the uncle of Stepan Sarpaneva, the watchmaker.


I have seen only once this beauty 🇫🇮🤍💙🤍🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Finnish 🇫🇮 Independent 
Rajamäen Kellotehdas 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Ole Mathiesen 🇩🇰 Copenhagen with ETA 7753 
It’s crazy comfortable for it’s over 15 mm thickness 😁 and it’s gorgeous!


----------



## Duffymcpatzer (Jul 6, 2021)

kritameth said:


> Not mine, but one day!🤞
> View attachment 16189532
> View attachment 16189533


Sarpeneva?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Duffymcpatzer said:


> Sarpeneva?


Yes, Sarpaneva x Moomin.


----------



## chrbir (Jul 19, 2020)

kritameth said:


> Yes, Sarpaneva x Moomin.











https://www.phillips.com/detail/sarpaneva-watches/HK080221/855


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

chrbir said:


> View attachment 16217970
> 
> https://www.phillips.com/detail/sarpaneva-watches/HK080221/855


Black Friday sale?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

RustyBin5 said:


>


Seriously cool brand from Denmark 🇩🇰
Some call them the Scandinavian RM but that’s a stretch, however the newest models are absolutely sick 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Anything that has the Voutilainen name on is exciting to me 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I taught I can include a Finnish Jurmo bracelet since it’s a product of a Finnish independent watch maker Jurmo 🇫🇮
The watch on the background is hybrid micro brand Swedish E.C.A


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Testing this brand new micro brand from Sweden 🇸🇪
Celegin Treudd Military inspired Diver 300m
It really ticks a lot of boxes this one 💪💙💛🤩🇸🇪


----------



## K. Bosch (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Yes Pook watches are now assembled in Finland 🇫🇮💙🤍💙

brave brand with brave designs 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Since I rarely go to the Finnish store, had to stock up on some Finnish stuff.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Since I rarely go to the Finnish store, had to stock up on some Finnish stuff.
> 
> View attachment 16223014


You made my day buddy 🇫🇮💙🤍💙🙌🙌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Voutilainen Leijona X 🇫🇮 , 
it’s beefy but dressy and looking rather posh. The finishes on dial and case are spectacular 🤩🤩🤩

… doesn’t come cheap though😎


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Since I rarely go to the Finnish store, had to stock up on some Finnish stuff.
> 
> View attachment 16223014


do you have other photos of this bad boy 🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Properly designed by Bruvik Norway 🇳🇴 
there is something about this piece that makes me smile 😃


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Nezumi Tonerre 🇸🇪
Celegin Treudd 🇸🇪
E.C.A Calypso Diver 🇸🇪
Urmas Watch Roll 🇸🇪


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> do you have other photos of this bad boy 🥳🥳🥳


I did a thread of it here.









2021 Watch #11, The Succint SarpanevaUhrenFabrik...


Generally, I just buy what I like, regardless of whether it has heritage or a reputation (good or bad), as you can tell from my sig and my collection. That said, I do occasionally try to find things I have ties to. Just a kind of fun, support local even though I'm not local kind of thing. I...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

sleepyhead123 said:


> I did a thread of it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Checked it out, awesome pieces man, respect ✊


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> Checked it out, awesome pieces man, respect ✊


Hey, just wondering, you know of any Väinämöinen-inspired watches?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Hey, just wondering, you know of any Väinämöinen-inspired watches?


Nope, it’s a Finnish mythology, I would be surprised if someone makes watch dedicated to such mythology


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Finnish 🇫🇮 Leijona that is crazy popular right now. Heavy solid 180 grams, it demands some attention when worn.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Nezumi Tonerre from Sweden 🇸🇪
Good looking watch that gets compliments almost every time I wear it 🔥


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> Nezumi Tonerre from Sweden 🇸🇪
> Good looking watch that gets compliments almost every time I wear it 🔥
> 
> View attachment 16234655


Why's a Swedish watch called a rat in Japanese? Or does it also mean something in Swedish?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Why's a Swedish watch called a rat in Japanese? Or does it also mean something in Swedish?


Good question, and the answer is also good and I think the owner is going to be on a podcast soon talking about the story. If I forget next week , remind me too send you where you can listen👍


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Why's a Swedish watch called a rat in Japanese? Or does it also mean something in Swedish?


It does not. But according to their web page:

The name _Nezumi_ came from a book _David_ read as a child about a Japanese ”_Robin Hood_” called _Nezumi Kozo_ whom [sic] stole from the rich samurai and gave to the poor. We at _Nezumi Studios_ support numerous charities, hence the name


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

BTNMNKI said:


> It does not. But according to their web page:
> 
> The name _Nezumi_ came from a book _David_ read as a child about a Japanese ”_Robin Hood_” called _Nezumi Kozo_ whom [sic] stole from the rich samurai and gave to the poor. We at _Nezumi Studios_ support numerous charities, hence the name


Nezumi Kozo means rat child (brat may be better), in a somewhat derogatory way. There's not a good way to describe kozo, but you would generally use it to describe a criminal or "punk." He was a real thief who was eventually caught and beheaded. I think they paraded his head around to warn against others since he stole from so many rich people. They should've used the full name, as Nezumi studios just means rat studios. It loses the context of nezumi kozo.


----------



## machacao (Nov 20, 2009)

jkpa said:


> Well Finland and Iceland are not in Scandinavia so those are out


+1


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

machacao said:


> +1


Oh come on 😎


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

test driving new car and new watch Leijona Bofori 🇫🇮
that dial is growing on me 🧐


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice, have look if it’s available in my local shops.



Finnish Joe said:


> test driving new car and new watch Leijona Bofori
> that dial is growing on me
> 
> View attachment 16235736



Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

changing gears in the middle of the day with Voutilainen Leijona X Jalo Sport 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Dalton 2 from Malm Sweden 🇸🇪 
Looks soo good on that racing strap ❤🔥


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

mougino said:


>


It really is the nicest Skagen out there 🔥🔥❤


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

mougino said:


>


Both are nice, you own both?


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Finnish Joe said:


> changing gears in the middle of the day with Voutilainen Leijona X Jalo Sport 🇫🇮
> 
> View attachment 16236062


Utterly fantastic!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

AnonPi said:


> Utterly fantastic!


Thank you very much for saying so 🔥 
… more photos coming up soon 👍😊🇫🇮


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Both are nice, you own both?


Yes, both Skagen Fisk are in my collection. The titanium is 42mm and the all-black is a more modest 38mm. Both screw-down crown and surprisingly good finish for a fashion brand


----------



## Itshea (Nov 8, 2019)

mougino said:


>


Those are so nice.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Itshea said:


> Those are so nice.


Especially like the titanium 👍🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

How about this bad boy from Norway 🇳🇴 ? 
Bragdur Bronzo Automatic 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Itshea said:


> Those are so nice.


How much did the Titanium one cost?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

One of the best made dials I’ve ever seen! 
As good as Omega dials no doubt ! 
Voutilainen X Leijona Jalo Sport 🔥🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

And one stunning micro brand from Norway 🇳🇴❤
Bragdur Watches - model is called Jernmann 😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Sunset in November at 14.55 today 😳 but it was beautiful 🤩 wearing one of my favourite divers of all time Bragdur POLFARER 🇳🇴🔥🇳🇴


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Finnish Joe said:


> Sunset in November at 14.55 today 😳


One might think tritium lumed watches would be popular in much of Scandinavia.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

AnonPi said:


> One might think tritium lumed watches would be popular in much of Scandinavia.


One might and so should many and yet not a single micro brand from Scandinavia has brought T100 to us, 😳. Good point buddy 🙌👏💪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Very interesting old Scandinavian watch brand that was recently revived by bunch of really skilled watchmakers one of which was chief designer at Longines. Quality is absolutely superb and the finishing on that case is truly, impressive! 
The lume is decent both on the dial and the bezel which are actually 2 different colours, but it won’t make you fall off your chair… 
Legibility is top notch and movement is heavily modified 7750, so it’s a professional tool in hand that looks sophisticated 🤩
Strap needs braking in, but is noticeable that it’s a some high end manufacturer! Never seen it before in well over a decade in the hobby!
Any negatives…. Boring case back 😳 If you care for that, on the bright side… there is plenty place to engrave what ever your heart desire ….😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

One of the most popular Swedish Watch Micro Brand and for a good reason 🔥
This is Nezumi Tonnerre on hand made German leather strap that comes with the watch!
It’s a conversation starter and practical tool that surely looks apart 🇸🇪💛💙💛


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Few more photos of the Siduna Chronograph ☺ 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Sunrise, coffee and Celegin Treud Diver 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bragdur Sfære grØnn in a sunset 🌆 🇳🇴


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Nesumi Tonnerre 🇸🇪🇸🇪 on Hirsch strap. 
Not the best combo but it’s a instant attention seeker 😁😁 I just wish the stitching was yellow 🇸🇪💙💛💙


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Budget Leijona watch from Finland 🇫🇮


----------



## davinator65 (Jun 1, 2021)

I don't have any at the moment, but I like Sarpaneva of Finland. That is what I would buy if I had the money.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

davinator65 said:


> I don't have any at the moment, but I like Sarpaneva of Finland. That is what I would buy if I had the money.


I don’t see any photo, did you post photo?


----------



## davinator65 (Jun 1, 2021)

Finnish Joe said:


> I don’t see any photo, did you post photo?


Current/former ones he has made/are making now.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Just discovered Pook watches, from Finland. Cool story behind them!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Just discovered Pook watches, from Finland. Cool story behind them!


The story is amazing and so is the team, really awesome hard working people. They assemble the watches here in Finland 🔥


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> The story is amazing and so is the team, really awesome hard working people. They assemble the watches here in Finland


I just wished they upgraded movements a bit (Mitota 9 series... even PT5000) from the current ones


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> I just wished they upgraded movements a bit (Mitota 9 series... even PT5000) from the current ones


I agree ☝ totally, wouldn’t even mind some proper Swiss quartz 715Li for example 🔥


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> I agree  totally, wouldn’t even mind some proper Swiss quartz 715Li for example


Agree


----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)

Was just watching YT review of * Tusenö / *Tuseno [ https://tuseno.com/collections/watches ] 
38 & 42 mm case sizes, vintage vibe, meca-quartz (seiko built caliber)..

Likable, but IMHO a bit too high price for the type of a watch [ m-quartz chrono segment ] 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

@marruciic said:


> Was just watching YT review of * Tusenö / *Tuseno [ https://tuseno.com/collections/watches ]
> 38 & 42 mm case sizes, vintage vibe, meca-quartz (seiko built caliber)..
> 
> Likable, but IMHO a bit too high price for the type of a watch [ m-quartz chrono segment ]
> ...


I think price is fair because quality is there but I think you will like Monchard Pulsometer Salmon dial even more, I had that Watch in hand, so I can tell you, it’s worth every penny 🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

My Jurmo bracelet from Finland 🇫🇮🇫🇮🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

My girl is wearing this Ole Mathiesen Lady Sportivo watch today from Denmark 🇩🇰 She loves that it’s a “grab and go” watch and I like that she wears a watch😁







L


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

BragdUr Bronso from Norway 🇳🇴 
that patina is fun 🤩 🤩


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

This piece of (great, IMHO) news has to be posted here:
Exciting Breaking News: Urban Jürgensen acquired by Kari Voutilainen -


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> This piece of (great, IMHO) news has to be posted here:
> Exciting Breaking News: Urban Jürgensen acquired by Kari Voutilainen -


Yes, and who better than Kari can continue the legacy of UJ 🔥


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

hgercek said:


> View attachment 16189558


That's a brilliant logo!
It evokes this:


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> That's a brilliant logo!
> It evokes this:
> 
> View attachment 16257379


Good point, never taught of that 👍🇳🇴


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

8 inches of snow in Northern Finland 🇫🇮 today, 
little colour to spice the day 🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another lume shot of the Siduna 🇸🇪💛💙💛🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

The quality of this dial is one of the best I have ever seen!…🔥 same goes for the case ! 
The Watch is Finnish 🇫🇮❄
Leijona X Voutilainen Heritage 🔥


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

OP, thanks for making this thread and keeping it going. I've been looking at Finnish independents a lot recently. I've been considering a Finnish independent/custom piece to celebrate my late grandfather. Even with doing my own research, I had no idea there were so many other options out there than just the big name guys. 

Kiitos paljon.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

love that dial 🔥 Norwegian 🇳🇴 Bragdur Pulfarer ❄


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Coupe of more photos of the Celegin Treud 🇸🇪🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I taught I should include an indoor shot of the Siduna 🇸🇪 . It’s amazing watch this one on probably the fanciest factory leather strap I have ever worn 🤩🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Nezumi Tonnerre 🇸🇪 on a white tropic rubber strap, I think it looks perfect 👍🔥


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Isn't it true that Finland is not a Scandinavian country? I believe it can properly be called "Nordic," but Scandinavia comprises solely Denmark, Sweden, and Norway IIRC without bothering to Google it (or read all 14 pages to see if somebody made this point)


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes someone did. However, why does it matter? Without this thread most of us would never have seen these fine watches from Finland.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi @FullFlavorPike

Fist of all, respect for your knowledge on geography and history, perhaps politics too…., otherwise you wouldn’t ask the question, but I travel a lot and 90 % of the people I talk to call Finland Scandinavian, wrong or not? Education is to blame I guess but yes I know the arguments since I am Swedish Finn 😁 (Google that, it’s interesting read! ) and it’s not as simple as yes or no!
I know there are many reasons why it is and it isn’t! Socially and historically Finland is totally Scandinavian , but geographically today not as much! Language, culture, but yeah … thank you @John MS for pointing out that we have already discussed that earlier and the point here is that I spend my time sharing my passion for horology and showing some truly amazing watches that otherwise most of you here here will never seen or hear about!
Also Most of the watches I posts aren’t Finnish but funny enough the Finnish one get as much love as the rest!

Have an awesome day 🙌🙏


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Hi @FullFlavorPike
> 
> Fist of all, respect for your knowledge on geography and history, perhaps politics too…., otherwise you wouldn’t ask the question, but I travel a lot and 90 % of the people I talk to call Finland Scandinavian, wrong or not? Education is to blame I guess but yes I know the arguments since I am Swedish Finn 😁 (Google that, it’s interesting read! ) and it’s not as simple as yes or no!
> I know there are many reasons why it is and it isn’t! Socially and historically Finland is totally Scandinavian , but geographically today not as much! Language, culture, but yeah … thank you @John MS for pointing out that we have already discussed that earlier and the point here is that I spend my time sharing my passion for horology and showing some truly amazing watches that otherwise most of you here here will never seen or hear about!
> ...


Haha thanks for giving geography it's due.

I did google Sweden Finns, so now I have learned something new. I am good at trivia so this will probably stick with me for the rest of my life. I thought it was interesting the term wasn't "Finnish Swedes," which I suppose would carry a totally different connotation, and probably be inaccurate because (per Wikipedia) about 40% of the Sweden Finns retain Finnish citizenship, making them not "Swedes" inasumch as "Swede" would be a political demonym for a Swedish citizen. Cool new facts. 

That's also an absolutely killer white and blue chrono!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Haha thanks for giving geography it's due.
> 
> I did google Sweden Finns, so now I have learned something new. I am good at trivia so this will probably stick with me for the rest of my life. I thought it was interesting the term wasn't "Finnish Swedes," which I suppose would carry a totally different connotation, and probably be inaccurate because (per Wikipedia) about 40% of the Sweden Finns retain Finnish citizenship, making them not "Swedes" inasumch as "Swede" would be a political demonym for a Swedish citizen. Cool new facts.
> 
> That's also an absolutely killer white and blue chrono!


👍😀 I wrote on purpose Swedish Finn with a smiley and than “Google it” since I suspect you are an intelligent guy and you will catch it. The term now days is Swedish speaking Finn and Wikipedia info is old! The percentage now is much lower! The Swedish speaking population is on decline.
Trivia is cool, takes good brain to be good at it!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Definitely a “SCANDINAVIAN” ROLL today 😀
Celegin Treudd 🇸🇪 Followed by Nezumi Tonnerre 🇸🇪 Followed buy Siduna 🇸🇪 In a Norwegian Watch Roll 🇳🇴 On a Finnish made table 😁


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> I have solution 🔥😀
> 
> the Thread is now called:
> 
> *What’s Your Favourite Scandinavian and Nordic Watches 🇸🇪🇩🇰🇮🇸🇳🇴🇫🇮*


_*EDIT: I see the title has been updated again and fixes what I noted below - thanks @Finnish Joe !*_

As long as we're being pedantic, can you make it either:

*What’s Your Favourite Scandinavian and Nordic Watch? 🇸🇪🇩🇰🇮🇸🇳🇴🇫🇮*

or

*What Are Your Favourite Scandinavian and Nordic Watches? 🇸🇪🇩🇰🇮🇸🇳🇴🇫🇮*

I could ask for a change in the spelling of "favorite" as well, but I suppose the British spelling is acceptable.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Norwegian Bragdur POLFARER 🇳🇴🇳🇴🇳🇴 on FKM Rubber which is unbelievably comfy 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Now something Nordic, (Not Scandinavian) a watch that was released today and I have already seen in person! Leijona Försti is definitely impressive in quality and feel! Case and dial made in Kari Voutilainen’s factories and it shows, strap is made by CrafterBlue and it’s excellent. Will post more photos of it soon!
First I will post some Scandinavian Watches 😁


----------



## chrbir (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

chrbir said:


> View attachment 16271594


Yeah it’s the year of cartoon characters watches, but no one does it like Sarpaneva! 🤩🤩🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Car photography?… why not 😁
Today I enjoyed a day with this bad boy from Norway 🇳🇴 Bragdur STÅL , a comfy beasts on the wrist that looks fun! I taught it would be funny to make photo of the clock of my work car that always shows the day of the production of the car 😂😂


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

I really like the look of some of the Bradgur watches. It's too bad they aren't available for purchase outside of Norway. I might have to plan a trip.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

dklaiman said:


> I really like the look of some of the Bradgur watches. It's too bad they aren't available for purchase outside of Norway. I might have to plan a trip.


Email Lasse, he does ship to many countries if the buyer is ready to cover import charges! 
He has couple of PULFARER in stock!!


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

Finnish Joe said:


> Email Lasse, he does ship to many countries if the buyer is ready to cover import charges!
> He has couple of PULFARER in stock!!


do you have his email?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

dklaiman said:


> do you have his email?


Check your PM(DM)


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

I hope you're driving a Scandinavian or Nordic car to work every day


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

FullFlavorPike said:


> I hope you're driving a Scandinavian or Nordic car to work every day


I used to drive both Saab 9-5 and Volvo S40, but today I daily drive Nordic and Scandinavian only on the wrist! 😊


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Christmas decoration is out! Celegin Treudd 🇸🇪 on the shot 😊


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

Finnish Joe said:


> I used to drive both Saab 9-5 and Volvo S40, but today I daily drive Nordic and Scandinavian only on the wrist! 😊


I used to have a 9-5 wagon. It was the best car I ever owned. Being in MN, we do have 2 Volvos. They're nice, but not as nice or as fun to drive as the Saab.


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

Finnish Joe said:


> Check your PM(DM)


Thanks!


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> I used to drive both Saab 9-5 and Volvo S40, but today I daily drive Nordic and Scandinavian only on the wrist!


Just got a Volvo V90 at your house. It’s an amazing car. They’re stopping sale of the regular wagons here in the states and they will only sell the XC version, which is a damn shame because the Inscription trim wagon is quite a vehicle. 

It’s getting harder and harder to get yourself a proper wagon here in the US. Market demands pointless crossover SUVs they get worse fuel economy and have worse ergonomics at a premium price. Car enthusiasts are pretty much left with the E class wagon now and I think that is going to be taken away from us, too. Damn shame. 

But for now I’m v happy with the V90. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

And here is one of my grail watches I would buy if I can🔥🔥🔥 JS watches from Iceland 🇮🇸 
This really is a stunning watch, impeccably finished, dial is super crisp and that crown is Tudor level all day long! Lume isn’t 😁 I still want one very much 🔥


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Just got a Volvo V90 at your house. It’s an amazing car. They’re stopping sale of the regular wagons here in the states and they will only sell the XC version, which is a damn shame because the Inscription trim wagon is quite a vehicle.
> 
> It’s getting harder and harder to get yourself a proper wagon here in the US. Market demands pointless crossover SUVs they get worse fuel economy and have worse ergonomics at a premium price. Car enthusiasts are pretty much left with the E class wagon now and I think that is going to be taken away from us, too. Damn shame.
> 
> ...


It’s a damned shame. I’m pretty firmly at the cheaper end of the market, and fortunately, my ‘17 Honda hatchback lives on in the new ‘22 generation. It’s as close to a wagon/shooting brake as we can find anymore.


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

dklaiman said:


> do you have his email?


Thanks for your help, Finnish Joe. I just paid Lars for a sfære grØnn. Once I get it, I'll post the wrist shot.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

My Ole Mathiesen Diver out in minus 25 C* 🥶❄


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Just got a Volvo V90 at your house. It’s an amazing car. They’re stopping sale of the regular wagons here in the states and they will only sell the XC version, which is a damn shame because the Inscription trim wagon is quite a vehicle.
> 
> It’s getting harder and harder to get yourself a proper wagon here in the US. Market demands pointless crossover SUVs they get worse fuel economy and have worse ergonomics at a premium price. Car enthusiasts are pretty much left with the E class wagon now and I think that is going to be taken away from us, too. Damn shame.
> 
> ...


No such problems here 😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Exciting new diver by Leijona X Voutilainen called Försti. Looks great, feels great and it cost 4.5K €.
It’s a beautiful reissue no doubt and it came on time for Finnish Independence Day 🔥🇫🇮


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Finnish Joe said:


> My Ole Mathiesen Diver out in minus 25 C* 🥶❄
> View attachment 16281138


Interesting strap! Does that come in other colorways? (Mainly I mean the watch, not the strap, but if that's actually an OEM strap colorways of that might be interesting too.)


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

AnonPi said:


> Interesting strap! Does that come in other colorways? (Mainly I mean the watch, not the strap, but if that's actually an OEM strap colorways of that might be interesting too.)


The straps are not Ole Mathiesen but the watch comes in black DLC and if you go back in this thread you will posts of it. So only 2 colors so far 😊.


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Finnish Joe said:


> Exciting new diver by Leijona X Voutilainen called Försti. Looks great, feels great and it cost 4.5K €.
> It’s a beautiful reissue no doubt and it came on time for Finnish Independence Day 🔥🇫🇮
> 
> View attachment 16283917
> ...


There's an article today on Monochrome:









Leijona presents the Försti Diver, made with Kari Voutilainen


Finnish watchmaking company Leijona has team-up with fellow-Finn Kari Voutilainen for the vintage-inspired dive watch called the Försti Diver.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Finnish Joe said:


> Exciting new diver by Leijona X Voutilainen called Försti. Looks great, feels great and it cost 4.5K €.
> It’s a beautiful reissue no doubt and it came on time for Finnish Independence Day
> 
> View attachment 16283917
> ...


That price is insane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

MadsNilsson said:


> That price is insane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow... yeah. Like double what I thought it would be, maybe more.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

MadsNilsson said:


> That price is insane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its high for sure !! 😌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

AnonPi said:


> There's an article today on Monochrome:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a good article 🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

E.C.A Sweden 🇸🇪 out in cold minus 19C* but sunny Wednesday morning 🔥🇸🇪


----------



## GoldenDog88 (Sep 18, 2020)

@Finnish Joe Really love this thread, very glad I found it. Those Bragdur watches you have shared look amazing, and I've been curious to see more Bruvik. I hope some Straum recipients will be kind enough to post their watches here when they arrive. 

My question, are there any yellow gold Scandinavian/Nordic watches that embrace this same aesthetic (clean, robust, well-designed with a nod to the north)? I wear a gold wedding band and I like matching my watches to it when possible


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

GoldenDog88 said:


> @Finnish Joe Really love this thread, very glad I found it. Those Bragdur watches you have shared look amazing, and I've been curious to see more Bruvik. I hope some Straum recipients will be kind enough to post their watches here when they arrive.
> 
> My question, are there any yellow gold Scandinavian/Nordic watches that embrace this same aesthetic (clean, robust, well-designed with a nod to the north)? I wear a gold wedding band and I like matching my watches to it when possible


Will do some digging and let you ASAP 🔥🙏🙌
Will post few photos from Bragdur soon☺


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bragdur Bronso 🇳🇴 Next to my EDC today.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bragdur Stål 🇳🇴 (coming next year) 🔥


----------



## GoldenDog88 (Sep 18, 2020)

Finnish Joe said:


> Bragdur Stål 🇳🇴 (coming next year) 🔥
> View attachment 16286970


Do you know if Bragdur will offer this with the white dial and steel bezel insert like the Polfarer?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

GoldenDog88 said:


> Do you know if Bragdur will offer this with the white dial and steel bezel insert like the Polfarer?


Unfortunately I don’t, but I can ask 🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

GoldenDog88 said:


> Do you know if Bragdur will offer this with the white dial and steel bezel insert like the Polfarer?


Update, talked the Lasse from Bragdur, the Stål model will come in black only for it’s first release!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Couple of more photos of one of the best divers watches from Scandinavia! Period! 🔥
E.C.A Calypso Denise 🔥🇸🇪


----------



## GoldenDog88 (Sep 18, 2020)

Finnish Joe said:


> Update, talked the Lasse from Bragdur, the Stål model will come in black only for it’s first release!


Thank you! I hope it's first release is successful so there are more iterations. A cross between that and the Bronso would also be interesting, a bronze diver with a 6 o'clock crown would be hard to resist


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

GoldenDog88 said:


> Thank you! I hope it's first release is successful so there are more iterations. A cross between that and the Bronso would also be interesting, a bronze diver with a 6 o'clock crown would be hard to resist


I am with you on that, his designs are all begging to be divers 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Nezumi Tonnerre 🇸🇪 on white tropic strap 🔥🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

My Finnish 🇫🇮 Leijona “diver” quartz from the early 2000s. 
Massive 46 mm by 52 x 16, heavy too, but its a fun one so it’s a keeper 🔥


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

This is a great thread to learn about Scandinavian brands of which I knew little about before!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Jonathan T said:


> This is a great thread to learn about Scandinavian brands of which I knew little about before!


Thank you @Jonathan T and welcome, more brands to come with time, I am trying to post as often as I am able to 🙌🔥. Feel free to ask questions about the watches you see on this thread👍 happy to share all I know 🙌


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Bragdur Stål 🇳🇴 (coming next year) 🔥
> View attachment 16286970


Love it that vendor went full Norwegian on dial.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

bearwithwatch said:


> Love it that vendor went full Norwegian on dial.


Quality is amazing too, I will post photos of the Hybrid model by the end of the week 🔥☺


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

bearwithwatch said:


> Love it that vendor went full Norwegian on dial.


I thought this was going "full Norwegian" on the dial:


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

dbostedo said:


> I thought this was going "full Norwegian" on the dial:
> 
> View attachment 16298553


🤣 didn’t see this coming, good one 😀


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

dbostedo said:


> I thought this was going "full Norwegian" on the dial:
> 
> View attachment 16298553


We can all agree that the print reference is the only Norwegian thing about that watch though 😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Just reserved my Celegin Draken 🇸🇪 with fully Swedish 🇸🇪 dial, can’t wait to see this bad boy in person 🔥🔥🔥 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> We can all agree that the print reference is the only Norwegian thing about that watch though 😁


Sure... but who says a Chinese watch can't go "full Norwegian"?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

dbostedo said:


> Sure... but who says a Chinese watch can't go "full Norwegian"?
> 
> View attachment 16299853


Wouldn’t want to argue with that, would I 😁


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

My Bradgur showed up while I was out of town. So far I’m very impressed with the quality, especially for the price point. 

Here is the requisite wrist shot.


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

Here it is with some natural light.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

dklaiman said:


> Here it is with some natural light.
> View attachment 16300709


Looks great on you man, I will post later photo of my green Svære 🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Danish 🇩🇰 Lady Classic Ole Mathiesen out in Finnish nature ❄🌅

Taugh I should include few photos from Finnish winter nature. 👍
Don’t worry I won’t make it a habit! 😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I don’t think I have posted this one from the Bragdur POLFARER 🇳🇴 from few weeks ago, it really is something else that watch 🔥🔥 absolutely in love with it 😍😍😍


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

There’s only two Nordic/Scandinavian things in this pic — the dial config and the wrist.  Best I can do for now.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

It’s a start 🇳🇴🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Finnish 🇫🇮 independent Kronowerk Otaniemi Date Copper Dial hand crafted by award winning watch maker *Reima Koivukoski in Helsinki 🇫🇮💙🤍💙*


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

GoldenDog88 said:


> @Finnish Joe Really love this thread, very glad I found it. Those Bragdur watches you have shared look amazing, and I've been curious to see more Bruvik. I hope some Straum recipients will be kind enough to post their watches here when they arrive.
> 
> My question, are there any yellow gold Scandinavian/Nordic watches that embrace this same aesthetic (clean, robust, well-designed with a nod to the north)? I wear a gold wedding band and I like matching my watches to it when possible


Hi again, I found out that Kronowerk Finland will make Rose Gold Case with any custom dial upon request! It’s Finnish hand made watch by award winning watch maker in Helsinki! Jurmo Watches will make you a sick watch too if you want fully customised watch!


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Finnish Joe said:


> Finnish  independent Kronowerk Otaniemi Date Copper Dial hand crafted by award winning watch maker *Reima Koivukoski in Helsinki 🤍*
> 
> View attachment 16310072
> 
> View attachment 16310071


Why are there 2 screws in the dial? Otherwise, it’s stunning!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

thewatchidiot said:


> Why are there 2 screws in the dial? Otherwise, it’s stunning!


Good question, quite sure those are avoidable. The guy is master class watch maker 👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

thewatchidiot said:


> Why are there 2 screws in the dial? Otherwise, it’s stunning!


There is no screws in the newer Kronowerk Dials! Confirmed by the man himself Reima Koivukoski👍🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here are some photos of the newest Kronowerk Helsinki 🇫🇮 Silver Dial without screws on the dial 👍🔥

it’s a gorgeous unique timepiece 🔥


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Here are some photos of the newest Kronowerk Helsinki  Silver Dial without screws on the dial
> 
> it’s a gorgeous unique timepiece
> 
> ...


IMHO, much better without the screws. I wonder if there was a reason (other than esthetics) for those to be there on the previous model.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

That really looks sharp. Without the date window and screws it really shines. It’s a very catching design.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> IMHO, much better without the screws. I wonder if there was a reason (other than esthetics) for those to be there on the previous model.


It was for aesthetics to look more industrial I think but I talked to the watch maker Reima K. himself and he actually confirmed that screws will no longer be part of the design unless specifically required by the customer!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Lady’s Danish 🇩🇰 Ole Mathiesen found on a Finnish lady’s wrist 🔥🔥 it’s my wife’s favourite watch 👍 and obviously she wears it with any outfit 😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

One of a kind custom NORDIC Finnish Made 🇫🇮 Lady Jurmo watch. The customisation is basically endless 🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Isn’t she lovely,
Isn’t she wonderful….🎵🎶🎵😊
Siduna M3440 Compax Chronograph 🇸🇪🇸🇪🇸🇪
She really is a beauty ❤🔥🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

7 ish inch wrist shot with Siduna M3440 Compax Chronograph 🇸🇪🇸🇪🇸🇪 again.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Finnish 🇫🇮 / Swiss 🇨🇭 Leijona X Heritage Jalo and Oiva. Looks like perfect 2 watch collection that would be enough for someone 👍… but not for me 😁 however wearing both these timepieces is a treat! 
Finishing is definitely out there with the big boys and so is the price!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Beautiful Sunny day in Northern Finland with my Danish 🇩🇰 friend Ole Mathiesen 1919 Navy Fiver.
Thinnest diver in my collection at only 10 mm. 
it’s a solid keeper that one ☝🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Something new, something different, something exciting from Finland 🇫🇮 For the watch lovers with smaller wrists.
AndoAndoAndo is 36 x 42 x 11mm. Really compact, very affordable and 100% original conversion piece!
I love the day date symmetry with the lugs bevelling… It looks like it’s designed to complete the symmetry but it could be just in my head 😁.
Honestly I am digging this one and if it comes in bigger size I would want one!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bragdur Bronso 🔥🔥🔥 from Norway 🇳🇴


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Some photos of my meeting with Timo Aittokoski from Aittokoski Independent Finland 🇫🇮
The model I am checking out here is Fractalis and has very simple but cool concept where the lugs keep the entire watch together. The lugs are super complex shape so it takes some time and skill to make.
The watch is light, very comfortable and it definitely demands attention 🔥🔥


----------



## Nilzén (May 2, 2020)

Review prototype of upcoming flieger _Draken_ from _Celegin._

Full review will be available on www.doingtime.se shortly.


----------



## Nilzén (May 2, 2020)

Knut Gadd offer, among other models, the Cult Diver. It's a very affordable and surprisingly well built quartz diver.


----------



## Nilzén (May 2, 2020)

The MALM Air Wolf on a Haveston Leather.


----------



## Nilzén (May 2, 2020)

The Nezumi Baleine on a canvas made by Spaceace from an upcycled swedish military bag.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Nilzén said:


> View attachment 16361868
> 
> Review prototype of upcoming flieger _Draken_ from _Celegin._
> 
> Full review will be available on www.doingtime.se shortly.


Gorgeous and build like a tank 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Nilzén said:


> View attachment 16361892
> 
> Knut Gadd offer, among other models, the Cult Diver. It's a very affordable and surprisingly well built quartz diver.


 I wish it had a date, but otherwise is stunning watch 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Stunning Monchard Pulsations Chronograph 🇸🇪
This Is such a treat for people with smaller wrists, and the bracelet is an absolute joy to wear 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Nilzén said:


> View attachment 16361903
> 
> 
> The MALM Air Wolf on a Haveston Leather.


Can you post photo from the sides of the watch and one lume shot of you don’t mind?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Danish 🇩🇰 Ole Mathiesen Sportivo Chronograph 🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Felt like wearing this beautiful white dial diver from Ole Mathiesen 🇩🇰 today .
Perhaps the most comfortable diver I have ever owned because it’s just 10 mm thick and nicely sloped lugs 🥳


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> The quality of this dial is one of the best I have ever seen!…🔥 same goes for the case !
> The Watch is Finnish 🇫🇮❄
> Leijona X Voutilainen Heritage 🔥
> 
> View attachment 16261048


The brand was new to me (before going through this thread and noticing probably a dozen Sandinavian/Nordic brands/makers I had not heard of before). I demands a hefty price, but it is highly distinctive and the subtle colour scheme combines beautifully with that moody green strap!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

NC_Hager626 said:


> One Swedish brand I have been following is Bravur. Their watches incorporate the minimalist and functional approach which the Scandinavian style is known for. Below is their limited edition Bravur x Wingårdhs:
> View attachment 16190432


Bravur seems to get very few mentions in this thread. It was the first brand I thought of, but then it turns out I didn't know so many Sandinavian/Nordic brands and makers. Bravur's BW003 and this limited edition are my favourites of their catalogue, but it was their Scandinavia model that was my introduction to the brand. Their current LE chronographs paying homage to bicycle race tours are not my 'thing'.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

more winners from the arctic circle!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Finnish Joe said:


> Felt like wearing this beautiful white dial diver from Ole Mathiesen  today .
> Perhaps the most comfortable diver I have ever owned because it’s just 10 mm thick and nicely sloped lugs
> 
> View attachment 16375729
> ...


Do you know what movement this watch has? I can only find their own made up name for it.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> The brand was new to me (before going through this thread and noticing probably a dozen Sandinavian/Nordic brands/makers I had not heard of before). I demands a hefty price, but it is highly distinctive and the subtle colour scheme combines beautifully with that moody green strap!


One of the selling point with Leijona Heritage is that the dials are made at Comblémine – Cadrans et projets horlogers and the cases are made at Voutilainen & Cattin SA factories! Both those factories are famously owned and managed by even more famously known Finnish master watchmaker Kari Voutilainen!

Comblemine is the same factory that made dials for Fiona Krüger’s, Armin Strom, Richard Mille, Grönefeld, Sarpaneva, among others and they are famous for their impeccable guilloche craftsmanship quality! 
Located in Finland I have been lucky enough to see number of Voutilainen’s watches up to day and every single time is an absolute breathtaking experience! Living with the Leijona X Voutilainen Heritage Jalo Sport and Oiva Classic I am massively impressed with the dials and the case finishing on the Jalo! It really is Omega level without a doubt, but I highly recommend if you ever decide to buy one, make sure you try one first! I mean that! Kari’s cases always have very unique proportions that aren’t made “one fits all” style! 
One more thing! If you want to wear something designed and manufactured partly by Voutilainen’s brand but cost less than 5 K, check Leijona X Voutilainen’s Heritage Försti. It’s very special reissue of iconic design that will never go out of style. Quality is second to none and it’s in my bucked list 🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮🤩🤩🤩

Have an awesome day and feel free to ask anything👍☺


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> One of the selling point with Leijona Heritage is that the dials are made at Comblémine – Cadrans et projets horlogers and the cases are made at Voutilainen & Cattin SA factories! Both those factories are famously owned and managed by even more famously known Finnish master watchmaker Kari Voutilainen!
> 
> Comblemine is the same factory that made dials for Fiona Krüger’s, Armin Strom, Richard MilleGrönefel, d, Sarpaneva, among others and they are famous for their impeccable guilloche craftsmanship quality!
> Located in Finland I have been lucky enough to see number of Voutilainen’s watches up to day and every single time is an absolute breathtaking experience! Living with the Leijona X Voutilainen Heritage Jalo Sport and Oiva Classic I am massively impressed with the dials and the case finishing on the Jalo! It really is Omega level without a doubt, but I highly recommend if you ever decide to buy one, make sure you try one first! I mean that! Kari’s cases always have very unique proportions that aren’t made “one fits all” style!
> ...


I bow to your knowledge and experience. Unfortunately, I have yet to really set eyes on most of even the more common high-quality brands. For that reason, for example, I'm not sure how to interpret the remark that the finishing is at 'Omega level'. Is that a common benchmark? How does it differ from, say, Longines? Or why not say Breguet? For me the effect remains the same, as I don't encounter these brands in real life, although 'guilty as charged' I've never looked for them either, because my interest in watch design is firmly rooted in gawping and peeping online, even though my interest in watches started from a young age. I also don't like it much when brands effectively only cater to the super-rich. I understand one can achieve extravagant designs when money is no real object to the purchaser. There is no denying the incredible care and skill involved in producing the collections of the list you just shared, 'Fiona Krüger’s, Armin Strom, Richard Mille, Grönefeld, Sarpaneva', and certainly Kari Voutilainen himself. In a way, fortunate for me, I don't even like most of these superexcentric, flamboyant, and decorative designs much. Don't get me wrong, if someone were to gift one to me, I'd still be full of appreciation of the artistic objects they are, but e.g. I find Voutilainen a lot more impressive when his designs are still quite clearly adhering to creating a usable watch with useful features, but composed and crafted in an absolutely standout way. And just like that, I've exposed myself as somewhat of a traditionalist after all, while I started to think of myself of having generally 'less common' prefences!

What I really like about your response is the detail on the factories. Dials and composition are typically the key factors for me to like a design, quickly followed by needing it all to be coherent with a carefully considered, shaped, and finished case. I've heard a story of many Swiss main luxury brands producing in Chinese facilities, driving some micro-brands to also place production there as similar quality can be achieved. Surely, QC will be key in any such process, and surely, only by side-to-side comparisons the differences will really start to shine. For example, I don't quite understand the preference for 316L stainless steel. It's no real selling point, as it's absolutely pervasive, and we all know it tends to scratch and get beated up pretty quickly. Case construction would gain a selling point when trying to mitigate this (e.g. by hardening processes etc.). When talking about dials, as we were, I wish more micro-brands (of which there have been quite a few in this brilliant Scandinavian/Nordic display) would be clearer about exactly how their dials have been constructed, which processes, which materials, and ideally also which quality craftsmen or facilities. What you've just done in your reply is to use the factories and the watchmaker behind them as a mark of quality. Very often we get some flowery and aggrandising descriptions of dials, but we're left in the dark as to what they really are. I like guilloché patterns and textures, though I probably have never seen a real handmade dial. I may not mind so much if the same effect can be achieved by stamping, but I also don't know in which ways one would notice the difference. Also essential, to me, would be to knowledge that whatever processes and materials are used, one can be relatively sure it will age well. My watch should be able to outlast me in great condition, shouldn't it?! I suppose with most things new, and especially experimental, one can never be sure. Ultimately, where, how, and who makes the dial and with which materials actually seems pretty important when selling watches remotely. A name with widely recognised pedigree like Voutilainen naturally will cause a mark-up, but with that must come an almost dead-cert guarantee of quality when taking the plunge. In other instances, especially with micros, I feel the 'case' should often be more clearly made. (In fact, sometimes promotional macro-photography actually shows shortcomings in printing or finish, which is usually enough for me to lose interest. After all, how can I trust the result delivered would live up to expectations?) To give a Scandinavian example, I've developed a little crush on the Opphav from Straum. I'm seriously tempted and unsure if the 125 colour runs will be all they will ever make. From my gawping and peeping I have yet to spot obvious flaws and we get at least some detail about how the dial is made and visual impressions are created. Yet, ideally I'd still like to know more!

So with that, back to the Leijona X Voutilainen Heritage Jalo Sport. You've praised the dial, and I really like the look, but I cannot really tell from my online gawping and peeping what's so special about the quality of this dail. The printing seems very crisp, and the two-tone lume (I presume) seems to have been thinkly applied. Good yet essential starting points that remind me of my Stowa Partitio, although I think the lume on your Jalo Sport is thicker. The black background remains unspecific; just painted, lacquered, or printed I assume. [EDIT: apologies, it's gray sunburst. This doesn't come out so clearly in your shot. So, perhaps more specifically, I should ask, what makes this gray/black sunburst so special?] Since you can check, what makes you recognise this dial as particularly well made and finished?


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> Depends on who you ask - Scandinavia - Wikipedia
> 
> I say the Finns are in, at the very least because they seem to drink more than we do in Denmark (which is a lot)
> 
> ...


I'll see your Finland and Denmark and raise you "whisky for lunch" Scotland. These people absolutely despise sobriety.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

Finnish Joe said:


> One of the selling point with Leijona Heritage is that the dials are made at Comblémine – Cadrans et projets horlogers and the cases are made at Voutilainen & Cattin SA factories! Both those factories are famously owned and managed by even more famously known Finnish master watchmaker Kari Voutilainen!
> 
> Comblemine is the same factory that made dials for Fiona Krüger’s, Armin Strom, Richard Mille, Grönefeld, Sarpaneva, among others and they are famous for their impeccable guilloche craftsmanship quality!
> Located in Finland I have been lucky enough to see number of Voutilainen’s watches up to day and every single time is an absolute breathtaking experience! Living with the Leijona X Voutilainen Heritage Jalo Sport and Oiva Classic I am massively impressed with the dials and the case finishing on the Jalo! It really is Omega level without a doubt, but I highly recommend if you ever decide to buy one, make sure you try one first! I mean that! Kari’s cases always have very unique proportions that aren’t made “one fits all” style!
> ...


One side of my family is Finnish & the other side is American and I grew up somewhat split between both places. My kid went to college in Helsinki, so I used to travel back and forth quite a bit seeing her just prior to the pandemic. Helsinki has some really great watch shops. It's the only place I've seen Voutilainen watches for sale in the wild. I agree the dials are best seen in person. My favorite watch I saw there wasn't Nordic made, however. It was a solid gold Vacheron Constanin Overseas Worldtimer I'll never be able to afford that I tried on at Lindroos in January 2020. Don't even get me started about all the great vintage watch shops in Helsinki and to a lesser degree in Tallinn.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I bow to your knowledge and experience. Unfortunately, I have yet to really set eyes on most of even the more common high-quality brands. For that reason, for example, I'm not sure how to interpret the remark that the finishing is at 'Omega level'. Is that a common benchmark? How does it differ from, say, Longines? Or why not say Breguet? For me the effect remains the same, as I don't encounter these brands in real life, although 'guilty as charged' I've never looked for them either, because my interest in watch design is firmly rooted in gawping and peeping online, even though my interest in watches started from a young age. I also don't like it much when brands effectively only cater to the super-rich. I understand one can achieve extravagant designs when money is no real object to the purchaser. There is no denying the incredible care and skill involved in producing the collections of the list you just shared, 'Fiona Krüger’s, Armin Strom, Richard Mille, Grönefeld, Sarpaneva', and certainly Kari Voutilainen himself. In a way, fortunate for me, I don't even like most of these superexcentric, flamboyant, and decorative designs much. Don't get me wrong, if someone were to gift one to me, I'd still be full of appreciation of the artistic objects they are, but e.g. I find Voutilainen a lot more impressive when his designs are still quite clearly adhering to creating a usable watch with useful features, but composed and crafted in an absolutely standout way. And just like that, I've exposed myself as somewhat of a traditionalist after all, while I started to think of myself of having generally 'less common' prefences!
> 
> What I really like about your response is the detail on the factories. Dials and composition are typically the key factors for me to like a design, quickly followed by needing it all to be coherent with a carefully considered, shaped, and finished case. I've heard a story of many Swiss main luxury brands producing in Chinese facilities, driving some micro-brands to also place production there as similar quality can be achieved. Surely, QC will be key in any such process, and surely, only by side-to-side comparisons the differences will really start to shine. For example, I don't quite understand the preference for 316L stainless steel. It's no real selling point, as it's absolutely pervasive, and we all know it tends to scratch and get beated up pretty quickly. Case construction would gain a selling point when trying to mitigate this (e.g. by hardening processes etc.). When talking about dials, as we were, I wish more micro-brands (of which there have been quite a few in this brilliant Scandinavian/Nordic display) would be clearer about exactly how their dials have been constructed, which processes, which materials, and ideally also which quality craftsmen or facilities. What you've just done in your reply is to use the factories and the watchmaker behind them as a mark of quality. Very often we get some flowery and aggrandising descriptions of dials, but we're left in the dark as to what they really are. I like guilloché patterns and textures, though I probably have never seen a real handmade dial. I may not mind so much if the same effect can be achieved by stamping, but I also don't know in which ways one would notice the difference. Also essential, to me, would be to knowledge that whatever processes and materials are used, one can be relatively sure it will age well. My watch should be able to outlast me in great condition, shouldn't it?! I suppose with most things new, and especially experimental, one can never be sure. Ultimately, where, how, and who makes the dial and with which materials actually seems pretty important when selling watches remotely. A name with widely recognised pedigree like Voutilainen naturally will cause a mark-up, but with that must come an almost dead-cert guarantee of quality when taking the plunge. In other instances, especially with micros, I feel the 'case' should often be more clearly made. (In fact, sometimes promotional macro-photography actually shows shortcomings in printing or finish, which is usually enough for me to lose interest. After all, how can I trust the result delivered would live up to expectations?) To give a Scandinavian example, I've developed a little crush on the Opphav from Straum. I'm seriously tempted and unsure if the 125 colour runs will be all they will ever make. From my gawping and peeping I have yet to spot obvious flaws and we get at least some detail about how the dial is made and visual impressions are created. Yet, ideally I'd still like to know more!
> 
> So with that, back to the Leijona X Voutilainen Heritage Jalo Sport. You've praised the dial, and I really like the look, but I cannot really tell from my online gawping and peeping what's so special about the quality of this dail. The printing seems very crisp, and the two-tone lume (I presume) seems to have been thinkly applied. Good yet essential starting points that remind me of my Stowa Partitio, although I think the lume on your Jalo Sport is thicker. The black background remains unspecific; just painted, lacquered, or printed I assume. [EDIT: apologies, it's gray sunburst. This doesn't come out so clearly in your shot. So, perhaps more specifically, I should ask, what makes this gray/black sunburst so special?] Since you can check, what makes you recognise this dial as particularly well made and finished?


Oh wow, enjoying your line of taught, love to talk to like minded (slightly sceptical) fellow watch enthusiasts! You reside a very question and the answer I can give is this… 15 year of collecting, owned 3 Omega watches, 4 Oris, 2 Tudor, 2 B&M, 4 Stowa, Ebbel…. plus couple of more exclusive pieces during the years and currently waiting on custom independent watch form Finnish Independent Brand. I have seen enough dials under microscope and thick lens to know when I see a higher grade dial, but yes you have to go online to find higher resolution photos because I don’t have the gear to make such! I can contact Leijona and ask them if they would provide such but can’t promise anything!
As to companies that don’t like to disclose their partners, it’s a rabbit whole I don’t want to dig but it has to do with competition! However I agree that there should be more transparency and companies like Jurmo Helsinki , ECA Sweden, Kronowerk Helsinki and couple of more are doing things to 80% in house and I mean that! Apart from movement everything is machined, painted, brushed, polished and so on… in-house! Even the movement are redone with in-house developed modules with engravings, polishing and all kind of finishing to the customer specifications!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Oh wow, enjoying your line of taught, love to talk to like minded (slightly sceptical) fellow watch enthusiasts! You reside a very question and the answer I can give is this… 15 year of collecting, owned 3 Omega watches, 4 Oris, 2 Tudor, 2 B&M, 4 Stowa, Ebbel…. plus couple of more exclusive pieces during the years and currently waiting on custom independent watch form Finnish Independent Brand. I have seen enough dials under microscope and thick lens to know when I see a higher grade dial, but yes you have to go online to find higher resolution photos because I don’t have the gear to make such! I can contact Leijona and ask them if they would provide such but can’t promise anything!
> As to companies that don’t like to disclose their partners, it’s a rabbit whole I don’t want to dig but it has to do with competition! However I agree that there should be more transparency and companies like Jurmo Helsinki , ECA Sweden, Kronowerk Helsinki and couple of more are doing things to 80% in house and I mean that! Apart from movement everything is machined, painted, brushed, polished and so on… in-house! Even the movement are redone with in-house developed modules with engravings, polishing and all kind of finishing to the customer specifications!


It's certainly the case that when (almost) everything is done in house, there is no issue in disclosing this! Then as a customer you only need to trust or be convinced of the quality their craftsmen achieve. One would think that also for larger and more established brands, reputation is key. Micro-brands and starting independents usually don't have reputation to rely on and need to support trust building through their narratives and the information they provide. So, my concern is probably more aimed towards them, be they Scandinavian/Nordic or different! I'm personally not necessarily looking for customisation or even in-house, although I appreciate the sentiment and skills required for both, but I do always expect quality. In fact, your Jalo Sport demonstrates that a good partnership brings results that one could value on a par to in-house production. I guess, I would like to know about the partnerships and exactly why they can be trusted to assure an top-notch experience. A lot of that will be about explaining the production, materials, and QC, and I would like to see more of that. In a market so increasingly enriched and individualised through a multitude of small brands catering to a myriad of preferences mostly using the same (modified) base calibers, is competition on production really the key deterrent not to offer this?

Ultimately, when you finally come to own some watches, I am sure you are absolutely right that experience is everything in telling and recognising quality. Ideally, I'd have a local showroom to try and compare absolutely everything. I'd have a field day (in perpetuum).


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Good one ☝ 🤩😁😅


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> One side of my family is Finnish & the other side is American and I grew up somewhat split between both places. My kid went to college in Helsinki, so I used to travel back and forth quite a bit seeing her just prior to the pandemic. Helsinki has some really great watch shops. It's the only place I've seen Voutilainen watches for sale in the wild. I agree the dials are best seen in person. My favorite watch I saw there wasn't Nordic made, however. It was a solid gold Vacheron Constanin Overseas Worldtimer I'll never be able to afford that I tried on at Lindroos in January 2020. Don't even get me started about all the great vintage watch shops in Helsinki and to a lesser degree in Tallinn.


There are couple of very unique vintage places in Helsinki and one in Tampere but I have to say there is plenty good soviet watches to be found in Estonia and Latvia. Lindroos is like the Mercedes of watch shops in Finland! Amazing selection, amazing customer service and they have one of the best watchmakers in the country! I quite like the 🌍 Timer, but I surely will put Scandinavian and Nordic first on the list! 😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I 


Benjamin NV said:


> Bravur seems to get very few mentions in this thread. It was the first brand I thought of, but then it turns out I didn't know so many Sandinavian/Nordic brands and makers. Bravur's BW003 and this limited edition are my favourites of their catalogue, but it was their Scandinavia model that was my introduction to the brand. Their current LE chronographs paying homage to bicycle race tours are not my 'thing'.


 don’t own any Bravur yet and that’s why, but I will borrow one soon to be able to post photos and to give some feedback on quality and experience! Hope you will be patient enough 🙏🙏☺


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

MadsNilsson said:


> Do you know what movement this watch has? I can only find their own made up name for it..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it’s ETA 2892 A2 , on mine (personal unit) it’s a very well finished moment and I get +2 seconds per day!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> It's certainly the case that when (almost) everything is done in house, there is no issue in disclosing this! Then as a customer you only need to trust or be convinced of the quality their craftsmen achieve. One would think that also for larger and more established brands, reputation is key. Micro-brands and starting independents usually don't have reputation to rely on and need to support trust building through their narratives and the information they provide. So, my concern is probably more aimed towards them, be they Scandinavian/Nordic or different! I'm personally not necessarily looking for customisation or even in-house, although I appreciate the sentiment and skills required for both, but I do always expect quality. In fact, your Jalo Sport demonstrates that a good partnership brings results that one could value on a par to in-house production. I guess, I would like to know about the partnerships and exactly why they can be trusted to assure an top-notch experience. A lot of that will be about explaining the production, materials, and QC, and I would like to see more of that. In a market so increasingly enriched and individualised through a multitude of small brands catering to a myriad of preferences mostly using the same (modified) base calibers, is competition on production really the key deterrent not to offer this?
> 
> Ultimately, when you finally come to own some watches, I am sure you are absolutely right that experience is everything in telling and recognising quality. Ideally, I'd have a local showroom to try and compare absolutely everything. I'd have a field day (in perpetuum).


Man, your comments are a treat to read 🙏🙏 much appreciated! Bring some more 🔥. Talking about partnerships I would say that most great companies are result a great partnerships! One more think, I know for a fact that Leijona X Voutilainen is taking steps toward taking the brand international, so it’s a question of time it will be available in US☺


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Finnish Joe said:


> Yes, it’s ETA 2892 A2 , on mine (personal unit) it’s a very well finished moment and I get +2 seconds per day!


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

MadsNilsson said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pleasure, happy to answer any questions you have🔥👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Swedish Malm Dalton II 🇸🇪🇸🇪 
Build for Swedish aviation, beautiful tough and EDC ready! 😍 lume is decent too🔥


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

Finnish Joe said:


> There are couple of very unique vintage places in Helsinki and one in Tampere but I have to say there is plenty good soviet watches to be found in Estonia and Latvia. Lindroos is like the Mercedes of watch shops in Finland! Amazing selection, amazing customer service and they have one of the best watchmakers in the country! I quite like the 🌍 Timer, but I surely will put Scandinavian and Nordic first on the list! 😁


You don't know just how lucky you are. In the USA, there are so many brands that you never get to see in person and have to mail order on faith before trying them in person. It's a real treat whenever I'm in Helsinki or Munich because I have the opportunity to try on watches that only exist for me online. I remember walking somewhere in Kamppi a few years ago and saw a used Vignt-8 just sitting in a display case in a shop window. It was pretty amazing as you never really think of Voutilainen’s watches existing outside of a magazine article. My grandfather and great uncles wore Leijonas after the war, so I'm kind of nostalgic about the brand and excited to see if he resurrects it.

How has the watchmaking community fared over the pandemic? As I recall, many of the luxury stores goods in Finland are at least in part dependent on Chinese tourists whom I assume haven't been traveling in the same numbers as a few years ago.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> You don't know just how lucky you are. In the USA, there are so many brands that you never get to see in person and have to mail order on faith before trying them in person. It's a real treat whenever I'm in Helsinki or Munich because I have the opportunity to try on watches that only exist for me online. I remember walking somewhere in Kamppi a few years ago and saw a used Vignt-8 just sitting in a display case in a shop window. It was pretty amazing as you never really think of Voutilainen’s watches existing outside of a magazine article. My grandfather and great uncles wore Leijonas after the war, so I'm kind of nostalgic about the brand and excited to see if he resurrects it.
> 
> How has the watchmaking community fared over the pandemic? As I recall, many of the luxury stores goods in Finland are at least in part dependent on Chinese tourists whom I assume haven't been traveling in the same numbers as a few years ago.


It is this problem exactly for so many around the world and even more so considering the many small brands put there: ultimately you have to order on faith. Can be exciting, but so difficult to decide if it is truly worth it. To name a US brand, I was recently checking out Traska. Certainly on the more affordable end and good things get said about them, and yet, I'm still not sure the quality is all that I would hope it to be. Their famous 'mint' dial colours I have seen in about a dozen different shades across many photographs, and it seems the like is unintendedly two different colours. Anyway, this brand is very off topic! I'd be chuffed to get to see a real Voutilainen one day, let alone try it on!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> You don't know just how lucky you are. In the USA, there are so many brands that you never get to see in person and have to mail order on faith before trying them in person. It's a real treat whenever I'm in Helsinki or Munich because I have the opportunity to try on watches that only exist for me online. I remember walking somewhere in Kamppi a few years ago and saw a used Vignt-8 just sitting in a display case in a shop window. It was pretty amazing as you never really think of Voutilainen’s watches existing outside of a magazine article. My grandfather and great uncles wore Leijonas after the war, so I'm kind of nostalgic about the brand and excited to see if he resurrects it.
> 
> How has the watchmaking community fared over the pandemic? As I recall, many of the luxury stores goods in Finland are at least in part dependent on Chinese tourists whom I assume haven't been traveling in the same numbers as a few years ago.


You say that until they tell you to pay a 20-25% VAT . . . that's when you're happy you can say, "wait, I'm 'murican!"


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

I notice many Scandinavian/Nordic micro and independents (and beyond, too) are using the ubiquitous Sellita SW200 base movement. Lots of them do not include a date function. Do you know if there is any way of telling from the code indication if the date function has been removed to avoid the rather clumsy phantom date change effect? It rarely seems to be explicitly mentioned.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

sleepyhead123 said:


> You say that until they tell you to pay a 20-25% VAT . . . that's when you're happy you can say, "wait, I'm 'murican!"


Now, I'm not 'murican', but isn't it so that normally one or multiple state level sales taxes are still levied onto one's purchases over there?


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Benjamin NV said:


> Now, I'm not 'murican', but isn't it so that normally one or multiple state level sales taxes are still levied onto one's purchases over there?


There's only a few jurisdictions (states, counties, and cities have their own rates that can stack) that get above 10%. Most cluster around 5%. And some have 0%.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

sleepyhead123 said:


> You say that until they tell you to pay a 20-25% VAT . . . that's when you're happy you can say, "wait, I'm 'murican!"


That's true, you know. I'm more than happy to enter and leave the airport more easily with the EU passport, but am even more happy to remind everyone it isn't my permanent residence to avoid the VAT. It's a killer, lol.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> That's true, you know. I'm more than happy to enter and leave the airport more easily with the EU passport, but am even more happy to remind everyone it isn't my permanent residence to avoid the VAT. It's a killer, lol.


And to be fair, when you consider the size of the EU to the US, if Europeans lived in the US many of them would do a lot less international travel. I mean, in the US you can see mountains taller than the Alps, mangrove forests, deserts, tropical rainforests, tundras and glaciers, temperate rainforests, sand and cliff beaches, plains, hill country, etc without ever leaving the country. Can't do that in the EU. Well, unless you count France, which has a land border with Brazil and has a time zone shared with Oman . . .


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> You don't know just how lucky you are. In the USA, there are so many brands that you never get to see in person and have to mail order on faith before trying them in person. It's a real treat whenever I'm in Helsinki or Munich because I have the opportunity to try on watches that only exist for me online. I remember walking somewhere in Kamppi a few years ago and saw a used Vignt-8 just sitting in a display case in a shop window. It was pretty amazing as you never really think of Voutilainen’s watches existing outside of a magazine article. My grandfather and great uncles wore Leijonas after the war, so I'm kind of nostalgic about the brand and excited to see if he resurrects it.
> 
> How has the watchmaking community fared over the pandemic? As I recall, many of the luxury stores goods in Finland are at least in part dependent on Chinese tourists whom I assume haven't been traveling in the same numbers as a few years ago.


I can’t speak to how the market situation is going since it’s extensive topic and I don’t think I know enough but one thing is for sure… Finnish independent watchmakers are hot and selling right now! Finally they get the well deserved attention! Like Aittokoski, Kronowerk, Jurmo, Rajamaen and few others! Same goes for 🇸🇪 , 🇳🇴 , 🇩🇰 and 🇮🇸 !
As to Leijona I have been fanboy for many, many years and witnessed them going from amazing blue colour household name to a fashion brand trying to reinvent itself! The story of how Kari Voutilainen got involved is rather interesting and we all have to thank brave guy called Jari Mantila! Also the names of the watches are tightly connected to the very beginning of the brand and its founders! But that should be a topic for another post if I get 10 comments wanting me to talk about the story of Leijona I will! Even if there is some info out there already!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> It is this problem exactly for so many around the world and even more so considering the many small brands put there: ultimately you have to order on faith. Can be exciting, but so difficult to decide if it is truly worth it. To name a US brand, I was recently checking out Traska. Certainly on the more affordable end and good things get said about them, and yet, I'm still not sure the quality is all that I would hope it to be. Their famous 'mint' dial colours I have seen in about a dozen different shades across many photographs, and it seems the like is unintendedly two different colours. Anyway, this brand is very off topic! I'd be chuffed to get to see a real Voutilainen one day, let alone try it on!


If you ever travel to Finland I will do my best to make it happen 😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

sleepyhead123 said:


> You say that until they tell you to pay a 20-25% VAT . . . that's when you're happy you can say, "wait, I'm 'murican!"


So true and than you have to pay customs handling which can add up to 25 euros but for most watches it’s worth I think!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

[


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

sleepyhead123 said:


> You say that until they tell you to pay a 20-25% VAT . . . that's when you're happy you can say, "wait, I'm 'murican!"


So true and than you have to pay customs handling which can add up to 25 euros but for most watches it’s worth I think!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> So true and than you have to pay customs handling which can add up to 25 euros but for most watches it’s worth I think!


Nah, what you do is wait for someone like @kritameth to buy 100 watches, pay the customs, wear them once, realize he has too many, and then buy them off of him for cheap. That's how I got the SUF. Now if only I can convince him to buy a Van Cleef & Arpels Poetic Complications Midnight Planetarium . . .

Actually customs is relatively cheap for the US as well from Europe. At least I suspect cheaper for us than for you guys. I can't recall a customs charge being more than 5%. And I think we don't pay from Europe unless it's over USD $800.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Nah, what you do is wait for someone like @kritameth to buy 100 watches, pay the customs, wear them once, realize he has too many, and then buy them off of him for cheap. That's how I got the SUF. Now if only I can convince him to buy a Van Cleef & Arpels Poetic Complications Midnight Planetarium . . .
> 
> Actually customs is relatively cheap for the US as well from Europe. At least I suspect cheaper for us than for you guys. I can't recall a customs charge being more than 5%. And I think we don't pay from Europe unless it's over USD $800.


Oh, plenty of info, thanks man 🙏🙏🙏, I didn’t know that! I agree about buying used watches with calculated risk and from trusted resource! I seldom buy new watches unless I am after, quality, exclusivity, investment or if I want to support certain project as I did with my Malm Dalton II or my Celegin Draken coming in the post in 2 weeks! Otherwise I prefer used watches 🔥


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> If you ever travel to Finland I will do my best to make it happen 😁


Much obliged. One job application pending, in fact, not that I have much hope for it...


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Nah, what you do is wait for someone like @kritameth to buy 100 watches, pay the customs, wear them once, realize he has too many, and then buy them off of him for cheap. That's how I got the SUF. Now if only I can convince him to buy a Van Cleef & Arpels Poetic Complications Midnight Planetarium . . .
> 
> Actually customs is relatively cheap for the US as well from Europe. At least I suspect cheaper for us than for you guys. I can't recall a customs charge being more than 5%. And I think we don't pay from Europe unless it's over USD $800.


Wow, why can these things not be bilateral. An 800USD limit is a lot more flexible than the 135GBP limit I think currently applies, and this is only if they want to sell to you as officially that makes the seller liable for VAT, as I understand the rules. Since Brexit I have had to read up a bit...


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Oh, plenty of info, thanks man 🙏🙏🙏, I didn’t know that! I agree about buying used watches with calculated risk and from trusted resource! I seldom buy new watches unless I am after, quality, exclusivity, investment or if I want to support certain project as I did with my Malm Dalton II or my Celegin Draken coming in the post in 2 weeks! Otherwise I prefer used watches 🔥
> 
> View attachment 16380351
> 
> ...


Sorry, as new to the forum, have not found out much about it's various channels, but I have been wanting to ask, where does one go for good selection of trustworthy used watches? Chrono24 I know about, and eBay obviously works in some cases. I saw some posts in the WTB section about scamming on this forum. Just wondering what you've found to be useful channels.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Sorry, as new to the forum, have not found out much about it's various channels, but I have been wanting to ask, where does one go for good selection of trustworthy used watches? Chrono24 I know about, and eBay obviously works in some cases. I saw some posts in the WTB section about scamming on this forum. Just wondering what you've found to be useful channels.


I don’t shop like that online in the conventional but most of my watches come from a few forums I trust locally where many of the members have build reputation for trustworthy individuals. The forum also provides section for leaving feedback depending on your experience with the people you bought watches from! We have something similar to craigslist here as well and except the brutal bargaining that happens there the people usually are quite honest regarding what they’re selling!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Wow, why can these things not be bilateral. An 800USD limit is a lot more flexible than the 135GBP limit I think currently applies, and this is only if they want to sell to you as officially that makes the seller liable for VAT, as I understand the rules. Since Brexit I have had to read up a bit...


You and me both, I feel like my reading has improved thank to Brexit 😵‍💫


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> You and me both, I feel like my reading has improved thank to Brexit 😵‍💫


That's sullen praise!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Benjamin NV said:


> Wow, why can these things not be bilateral. An 800USD limit is a lot more flexible than the 135GBP limit I think currently applies, and this is only if they want to sell to you as officially that makes the seller liable for VAT, as I understand the rules. Since Brexit I have had to read up a bit...


We're pretty lax in terms of taxes in general compared to Europe, and have a million plus loopholes for every single tax. Probably stems from the beginning with the whole tax thing being one of the reasons we left Britain. Plus lobbyists lobbying for obscure loopholes for specific types of companies and people . . .


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

+1 vote for Suunto (Finland... IIRC)


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

Benjamin NV said:


> Sorry, as new to the forum, have not found out much about it's various channels, but I have been wanting to ask, where does one go for good selection of trustworthy used watches? Chrono24 I know about, and eBay obviously works in some cases. I saw some posts in the WTB section about scamming on this forum. Just wondering what you've found to be useful channels.


Know the product you are purchasing super, super well or buy from someone you know or with a reputation to protect. The last used watch I purchased is not popularly counterfeited and I still demanded an original bill of sale.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

kramer5150 said:


> +1 vote for Suunto (Finland... IIRC)


Do you have Sunto yourself? 2 years ago I switched from Core to Instinct Solar because Sunto watches now days are the size of SUV tire. I have used Sunto ever since 2000 I think. Btw not much is made in Finland any more, same goes for Polar!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another solid choice from Sweden 🇸🇪
Monchard Pulsation Chronograph 🔥

More new brands coming soon 🙏


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Something Finnish 🇫🇮 and fun 🤩 🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Close up of 🇫🇮 Finnish Leijona X Voutilainen Jalo Sport dial 🔥
This is photo I received from Leijona themselves today, but I will post own soon!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Close up of 🇫🇮 Finnish Leijona X Voutilainen Jalo Sport dial 🔥
> This is photo I received from Leijona themselves today, but I will post own soon!
> 
> View attachment 16381512


That is simply very, very handsome. The colours and textures just work wonders.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> That is simply very, very handsome. The colours and textures just work wonders.


I agree, there is a specific not really harmony but complimenting/engaging type of thing going on with the colours keeping it traditional and somewhat vintage inspired but at the same time little bit modern and fun 🤩. 
On the wrist this is not a flat dial to get bored with!
Some have made arguments that the second hand is inadequate but I quite disagree… it adds more to the design and experience 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I agree, there is a specific not really harmony but complimenting/engaging type of thing going on with the colours keeping it traditional and somewhat vintage inspired but at the same time little bit modern and fun 🤩.
> On the wrist this is not a flat dial to get bored with!
> Some have made arguments that the second hand is inadequate but I quite disagree… it adds more to the design and experience 🔥🔥🔥


Inadequate for what reason? It's a beautiful tonal contrast and I appreciate the subtle texture, too.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Inadequate for what reason? It's a beautiful tonal contrast and I appreciate the subtle texture, too.


Me too and I have first relationship with the watch so I can say… it really works, but there is always someone who will think differently and that’s wonderful 🤍🔥


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Me too and I have first relationship with the watch so I can say… it really works, but there is always someone who will think differently and that’s wonderful 🤍🔥


I agree. Some of its attraction and credibility as a conscious piece of design would be lost if it was a mainstream best seller


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Close up of  Finnish Leijona X Voutilainen Jalo Sport dial
> This is photo I received from Leijona themselves today, but I will post own soon!
> 
> View attachment 16381512


Really like this dial. Not so sure about case shape, but haven't been able to find a wristshot of it.


----------



## Dialttante (12 mo ago)

Benjamin NV said:


> So with that, back to the Leijona X Voutilainen Heritage Jalo Sport. You've praised the dial, and I really like the look, but I cannot really tell from my online gawping and peeping what's so special about the quality of this dail. The printing seems very crisp, and the two-tone lume (I presume) seems to have been thinkly applied. Good yet essential starting points that remind me of my Stowa Partitio, although I think the lume on your Jalo Sport is thicker. The black background remains unspecific; just painted, lacquered, or printed I assume. [EDIT: apologies, it's gray sunburst. This doesn't come out so clearly in your shot. So, perhaps more specifically, I should ask, what makes this gray/black sunburst so special?] Since you can check, what makes you recognise this dial as particularly well made and finished?


I'm not sure if this applies to all the Voutilainen x Leijona models, but one thing that Voutilainen mentioned in a recent interview with regards to the new Försti diver was that the dials have their coloring done by a galvanic treatment (rather than applied paint, for example).


----------



## Dialttante (12 mo ago)

I recently managed to get hold of a Voutilainen x Leijona Motiers Classic Limited edition ref. 19.300.02.311 from 2019. It still feels a bit surreal, as these are really quite difficult to find (all 50 were sold out in the first two days...)










The watch on the left hand side is the Suomi 1917 Limited Edition ref. 5100-011 from 2017.

I made a short video of the Motiers-modell on Youtube


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Dialttante said:


> I'm not sure if this applies to all the Voutilainen x Leijona models, but one thing that Voutilainen mentioned in a recent interview with regards to the new Försti diver was that the dials have their coloring done by a galvanic treatment (rather than applied paint, for example).


Yes, I don't think this is in itself an uncommon technique to coat dials, but then, as I understand it, many manufacturers don't really detail how they make things. I can imagine such and electrolytic process is still more efficient than applying coatings by hand, but also more likely to be uniform. The question, as always, is, when you don't have further claims of handwork to add to the narrative experience, what of these differences do you most notice in wear and aesthetic pleasure? Another such example is between handsets that are painted, lacquered or otherwise coated blue (or various other hues) instead of heat treated to turn blue. Because of the technical skill and material authenticity I would prefer heat treatment, but I do not know if and how I could tell the difference if I had examples of both side by side. Furthermore, I understand the story of heat treatment, but I don't know how difficult it really is to achieve the right result or to scale up the production. I have a genuine appreciation for things that are crafted by craftsmen and artists. The main deterrent is that I typically and regrettably cannot afford to pay for their training and livelihood.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Dialttante said:


> I recently managed to get hold of a Voutilainen x Leijona Motiers Classic Limited edition ref. 19.300.02.311 from 2019. It still feels a bit surreal, as these are really quite difficult to find (all 50 were sold out in the first two days...)
> 
> View attachment 16385131
> 
> ...


I liked your concise video presentation. Being concise is usually not my strongest characteristic. Probably due to the vertical sides of the watch case, in some of your shots it comes across as relatively thick, even though 11.6 (I think you said) isn't particularly thick. The wide open dial and relatively flat aesthetic of the dial and nearly flat sapphire probably add to the sense that it feels larger than perhaps usually expected of dress watches. I like it, but myself I prefer the Jalo Sport (which also seems large, perhaps more so!) from this collaboration, mainly because it feels somewhat less like purely a heritage tribute. This one actually reminds me a little of some vintage Atlantic designs, although I'd argue this is more restraint and clean, and therefore more stylish and powerful as a result.


----------



## Dialttante (12 mo ago)

Benjamin NV said:


> I liked your concise video presentation. Being concise is usually not my strongest characteristic. Probably due to the vertical sides of the watch case, in some of your shots it comes across as relatively thick, even though 11.6 (I think you said) isn't particularly thick. The wide open dial and relatively flat aesthetic of the dial and nearly flat sapphire probably add to the sense that it feels larger than perhaps usually expected of dress watches. I like it, but myself I prefer the Jalo Sport (which also seems large, perhaps more so!) from this collaboration, mainly because it feels somewhat less like purely a heritage tribute. This one actually reminds me a little of some vintage Atlantic designs, although I'd argue this is more restraint and clean, and therefore more stylish and powerful as a result.


Glad to hear that! 

Yes Classic certainly wears a bit larger or at least true to its size mostly due to the cylindrical shape of the case. I've only seen Jalo Soprt in an AD and it's certainly quite a large watch, although many say it wears smaller. There is a more thorough comparison of Oiva Classic & Jalo Sport by another youtuber (in Finnish) that gives quite a good idea of the relative size of the two models.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Really like this dial. Not so sure about case shape, but haven't been able to find a wristshot of it.


There is one couple of weeks ago here on to the thread !


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi there, fantastic video and information! I would encourage you to post more videos as it’s obvious you have the skill, the voice and the knowledge for it 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Dialttante said:


> Glad to hear that!
> 
> Yes Classic certainly wears a bit larger or at least true to its size mostly due to the cylindrical shape of the case. I've only seen Jalo Soprt in an AD and it's certainly quite a large watch, although many say it wears smaller. There is a more thorough comparison of Oiva Classic & Jalo Sport by another youtuber (in Finnish) that gives quite a good idea of the relative size of the two models.


Yes, this was interesting to watch (didn't understand a word, of course)! Very helpful. Also for @Elmero as it gives more angles on the wrist. It's funny how the two seem somewhat comparable from the front when laying down. I suppose it may be that the circular dial sizes do not differ that much. On the wrist it's clear that the Classic, just like you said in your video, is hefty for a dress watch, but actually still works. The Jalo Sport really fills the wrist, almost giving the impression of a bracelet, but the real gird is revealed from the side. I think that looks too big on this youtuber, likely suggesting it better fits a person with broad arms. Then again, preferences on when big is too big differ vastly.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Yes, this was interesting to watch (didn't understand a word, of course)! Very helpful. Also for @Elmero as it gives more angles on the wrist. It's funny how the two seem somewhat comparable from the front when laying down. I suppose it may be that the circular dial sizes do not differ that much. On the wrist it's clear that the Classic, just like you said in your video, is hefty for a dress watch, but actually still works. The Jalo Sport really fills the wrist, almost giving the impression of a bracelet, but the real gird is revealed from the side. I think that looks too big on this youtuber, likely suggesting it better fits a person with broad arms. Then again, preferences on when big is too big differ vastly.


Jalo is a big watch, much bigger than the Classic and that’s the point, its a big proud and hefty watch and the name Jalo Sport somewhat fits ☺


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> Yes, this was interesting to watch (didn't understand a word, of course)! Very helpful. Also for @Elmero as it gives more angles on the wrist. It's funny how the two seem somewhat comparable from the front when laying down. I suppose it may be that the circular dial sizes do not differ that much. On the wrist it's clear that the Classic, just like you said in your video, is hefty for a dress watch, but actually still works. The Jalo Sport really fills the wrist, almost giving the impression of a bracelet, but the real gird is revealed from the side. I think that looks too big on this youtuber, likely suggesting it better fits a person with broad arms. Then again, preferences on when big is too big differ vastly.


Just watched it. I enjoyed listening Finnish (not that I understood more than a couple obvious words ) and it did provide a clearer idea of the watch shape and size. Thanks for pointing that out! Now I can say with much certainty: love the dial but not the case. Will keep an eye on Leijona Heritage, though.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Few more photos of the Leijona X Voutilainen Classic 🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮 Will post few more tomorrow 👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here are wrist shots from my 7 and a quarter inch wris 19cm. The watches are both Leijona X Voutilainen Jalo Sport 🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

One more photo for today showing a bit better the straps colours of Leijona X Voutilainen Jalo Sport ! 🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

RAJAMAEN KELLOTEHDAS Independent watch maker from 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

To complete the Finnish theme, my last Finnish post for the day … S.U.F Helsinki 🇫🇮🤍💙🤍🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Perhaps the smallest 7750 based flyback Chronograph in the world 🌎 on my 19 cm wrist 
Jurmo R0 Chronograph from 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

One of the hottest Norwegian Micro Brand in 2021
Radium Instruments Norway 🇳🇴


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

My grail from Iceland 🇮🇸 

*Sif N.A.R.T. 1948*


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Jurmo YSI from the happiest country on earth 🇫🇮🇫🇮Well, according to statistics 😁

Have a lovely day forum friends 🙌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

One of my favourite watches ever, a watch that will never leave my collection 💛💙💛
I always take it with me if I have long drive in sunny days because the blink on that bezel is incredible 🔥

E.C.A Calypso Diver from Sweden 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here is a treat from my friend @Thomas Northring! 
Spectacular dial that needs no introduction 🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Siduna 🇸🇪🇸🇪 In Finnish traffic 🇫🇮 😁


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> One of the hottest Norwegian Micro Brand in 2021
> Radium Instruments Norway
> 
> View attachment 16391950
> ...


Been following them for a while. I like 'em but I read somewhere that these are not water resistant. Do you know anything about that?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Been following them for a while. I like 'em but I read somewhere that these are not water resistant. Do you know anything about that?


Good question, I just checked with reliable sources and that’s more or less correct! 
30 to 50 meters water resistant!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Good question, I just checked with reliable sources and that’s more or less correct!
> 30 to 50 meters water resistant!


Many thanks for doing that!

Such a shame... They look tough, but 50m water resistance is extremely low. Hopefully they'll sort that in the future. Nice designs, though. Nice straps (Radium Tekstil Norge), too!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Aarni from Finland 🇫🇮 Fashion quartz minimalistic watch with wooden accents and straps made from Finnish Reindeer leather but made elsewhere as the rest of the Watch! Its very popular brand in Finland 🇫🇮 but obviously not watch enthusiast cup of tee!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Finish 🇫🇮 Sarpaneva 🤍💙🤍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here is another quirky design in Sweden 🇸🇪 minimalistic design Watch which I quite enjoy looking at! Not many crystals with that shape around 😁
It’s light and comfortable to wear I need does get noticed easily!
I am sorry for the bad autofocus 😉


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another beautiful watch from Norway 🇳🇴 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Really fun watch from Jurmo Independent Finland 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Something very special from Jurmo independent Finland! Customisable skeleton to customers wishes in very affordable price range with most of the Watch actually made in Finland 🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮 Quality and finishing are exceptional but the element of customisation for under 5K is phenomenal!

This is perhaps the fastest growing in terms of innovation and RND smaller independent brand in Finland! 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Wonderful Charity Initiative from Sweden 🇸🇪🇸🇪🇸🇪 for Watch Enthusiast that brings the watch community together for a great cause!

Even if you don’t taken part check out the






OWG – One Watch Guy – #OWGMarch







www.owgmarch.com




On instagram #owgmarch


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another impressive timepiece from Jurmo independent Finland 🇫🇮 on my 19cm wrist 🇫🇮💙🤍💙


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Demotu Watches 🇫🇮 
All aviation inspired and assembled in Finland 🇫🇮
Quality Watches but price might seem steep to most!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Erik from www.dointime.se made few really nice photos of the Siduna Aviation Chronograph 🇸🇪🇸🇪 🇸🇪 That is one fine watch 😍😍😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Celegin Draken From Sweden 🇸🇪
extremely well built, super legible and tribute to piece of Swedish history 🔥🔥🔥
More photos of this bad boy coming soon 🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Meet Celegin Treudd from Sweden 🇸🇪🇸🇪🇸🇪

Build like a tank but very very stylish diver watch 🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Blast from the past, Finnish 🇫🇮 designed Leijona made in Switzerland! Date unknown, but just look at that beauty and patina 🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Macro shot from the gorgeous Siduna Aviation Chronograph from Sweden 🇸🇪🇸🇪🇸🇪 
It such a special piece 🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another shot from Aittokoski independent Finland 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Coast Watches from 🇩🇰 New micro brand that seem really popular lately 🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Monchard Pulsation Chronograph from Sweden 🇸🇪
Just look at those hands 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Leijona Iniö lady’s watch. Easy stylish grab and go affordable watch from Leijona Finland.🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Ole Mathiesen lady Sportivo 🇩🇰 Gorgeous lady's watch with fantastic finishing, sharp dial and top notch quality. It really gives the feeling of high end luxury (yet affordable) that my wife is very proud to wear in even the most of dressy occasion 🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Leijona X Voutilainen Försti Diver 🇫🇮 on bracelet! 
Really like the 20 Atmos texts and how comfortable it is. I will post more wrist shots and every day photos of the white dial soon! 👍🇩🇰


----------



## wihtric (12 mo ago)

Great posts gentleman - thankyou for opening up new horizons in the hobby for me (I never imagined I would be conducting a search for "Moomin watches")


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

wihtric said:


> Great posts gentleman - thankyou for opening up new horizons in the hobby for me (I never imagined I would be conducting a search for "Moomin watches")


Pleasure, means a lot, will make sure to get more Mumin posts on the thread 🔥🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Celegin Draken 🇸🇪🇸🇪 In the dark. Build like a tank micro brand from Sweden with brilliant case, bezel. AR and lume. Proud member in my collection! 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here is a watch some of you asked for more photos of, I will get into it soon but at the moment this is what I have in decent for the forum quality!
I hoped the shapes of this brilliantly finished case show well enough, because they really are absolutely stunning! This is a rich experience for those who care about case and dial finishing and for those who that is priority! The case looks simple at a glance, but there are so many shapes and combination of brushed and polished surfaces, it’s far from simple or boring for that matter! The sunburst stokes are so fine and pronounced I can almost count them, the consistency of applied paint for the marks is on the same level as my Oris if not better! It’s crisp, it’s clean, it’s OCD proof 😁 and different for sure!
I surely love the dial on this bad boy 😍😍

Leijona Voutilainen X Leijona Jalo Sport 🇫🇮🇨🇭


----------



## Prince500 (Jan 31, 2019)

Skagen watches, very thin and cool looking.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Prince500 said:


> Skagen watches, very thin and cool looking.


I agree, but hardly Scandinavian or Nordic now days! Which model do you like?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

One more solid micro brand from Sweden 🇸🇪 
The watch on the photo is their new diver with one of the best bracelet I have ever seen 🤩🤩🤩
Great lume, phenomenal bezel action and it just looks Sooo gooood 🥳🤩

(not my photo)


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

One more micro brand from Sweden 🇸🇪, not much accept the name of the watches seem Swedish! 
The brand has the marketing fluff but no proper “about us” page, so we don’t know who they are and are they really Swedish but I taught I should share the photo since it’s keeps coming up here and there. Has anyone heard of this brand?


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

S.U.F 180T on its brand new bracelet. Fantastic pairing, IMHO


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> S.U.F 180T on its brand new bracelet. Fantastic pairing, IMHO


Wow, you already got one 👏👏 Congratulats🥳, please post some photos of the clap if you don’t mind🙏


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Wow, you already got one  Congratulats, please post some photos of the clap if you don’t mind


Yeah, ordered the day they started selling! 

I guess you mean the clasp (hopefully ). Here are a couple. Let me know if this is what you wanted.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Yeah, ordered the day they started selling!
> 
> I guess you mean the clasp (hopefully ). Here are a couple. Let me know if this is what you wanted.
> 
> ...


Oh that great, looks solid. I think it’s interchangeable with other S.U.F models 🤩 what did you pay for the bracelet?


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Oh that great, looks solid. I think it’s interchangeable with other S.U.F models 🤩 what did you pay for the bracelet?


Very solid and well done! After all, it's made by Maison Maspoli SA. Which makes it easier to swallow the price.

I guess it's the endlinks that change between models, but not sure.

All relevant info can be found here


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Very solid and well done! After all, it's made by Maison Maspoli SA. Which makes it easier to swallow the price.
> 
> I guess it's the endlinks that change between models, but not sure.
> 
> All relevant info can be found here


Thank you 🙏🙏


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

And here is my Celegin Draken J35F from Sweden 🇸🇪
What an amazingly well build watch!!! The AR coating is crazy good and it just ticks all the boxes for the perfect micro brand watch 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Leijona Voutilainen X Leijona Jalo Sport


Impressive looking watch. Right at the top of what I think anyone can justify with a Sellita movement inside and no precious metals...but if the pictures are accurate the design and finishing appear to justify the price! 

Always glad to see these cool posts.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Impressive looking watch. Right at the top of what I think anyone can justify with a Sellita movement inside and no precious metals...but if the pictures are accurate the design and finishing appear to justify the price!
> 
> Always glad to see these cool posts.


I have to respectfully agree with you, not many are going to be confident in spending more than 2.5 K even for top grade Sellita, I personally wouldn’t unless there is a Sentimental value or very unique offering. The market at 2.5 to 3K is brutal! So much competition and so much great competition!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Here are wrist shots from my 7 and a quarter inch wris 19cm. The watches are both Leijona X Voutilainen Jalo Sport 🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮
> View attachment 16390776
> View attachment 16390780


How to choose between those colourways?! Thanks for the shots. They make a lot of difference. I'm now quite talen with the blue model too! And on these shots (not showing the case height), the size on your wrist seems quite OK. Mine are a little smaller.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

I wasn't sure where else to post this, but followers of this thread might appreciate that Bravur just announced a sample sale. I personally cannot justify spending more on watches at the moment, but it's regretful as I've been eyeing up the BW003 for a while. Offerings also include a sample of the dark Bravur x Windgårdh. Discounts are relatively small, but I guess they still completely stand by their products, which are normally only made to order. Perhaps a good opportunity for one or two people here? Sample Sale


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> How to choose between those colourways?! Thanks for the shots. They make a lot of difference. I'm now quite talen with the blue model too! And on these shots (not showing the case height), the size on your wrist seems quite OK. Mine are a little smaller.


It’s a very big and the angle on my photos doesn’t really show well how big it really is, but it is very comfortable watch depending on the strap! I personally prefer the Gael green colour because the sunburst is more pronounced and obvious but also somewhat more interesting of a watch. I assume the blue one will be comparable with more straps and outfits as blue is coming colour and the blue one gets noticed a lot more!


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

Finnish Joe said:


> Leijona Iniö lady’s watch. Easy stylish grab and go affordable watch from Leijona Finland.🇫🇮
> 
> View attachment 16416339


Too bad they are made in China nowadays and are crap. Used to be Swiss made.


----------



## Dialttante (12 mo ago)

murokello said:


> Too bad they are made in China nowadays and are crap. Used to be Swiss made.


Yes the basic models with Japanese Miyota movementa are assembled in the Far East, but nowadays Leijona actually has as much as two Swiss Made collections available again:

*Leijona Swiss* Quartz watches with thermo-compensated calibre F06.411 ETA-movements. Retailing for around 300€









*Leijona Heritage* This is the Voutilainen x Leijona collaboration with Sellita movements and other components from factories operated and owned by Kari Voutilainen. There are a lot of images of these watches in this thread.

Leijona was never traditionally a luxury brand as such, but they really kind of lost their way during and after the Quartz crisis like so many other old watch brands. But credit where credit's due: I think they have done quite an amazing job in the recent years getting their act together and reintroducing Swiss watches as a part of their collection.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> It’s a very big and the angle on my photos doesn’t really show well how big it really is, but it is very comfortable watch depending on the strap! I personally prefer the Gael green colour because the sunburst is more pronounced and obvious but also somewhat more interesting of a watch. I assume the blue one will be comparable with more straps and outfits as blue is coming colour and the blue one gets noticed a lot more!


Yes, actually I would tend to agree. The green strap on the gray is simply sublime without exaggerating the colours. Perhaps careful strap choice could do the same for the blue, and the tan/brown strap it ships with is a great pairing if less exciting than the less usual green. If pushed for a preference right now, I'd also go for gray and green. I think the shape of the watch deserves a fanclub even if I'm personally concerned about how it would wear!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Dialttante said:


> Yes the basic models with Japanese Miyota movementa are assembled in the Far East, but nowadays Leijona actually has as much as two Swiss Made collections available again:
> 
> *Leijona Swiss* Quartz watches with thermo-compensated calibre F06.411 ETA-movements. Retailing for around 300€
> View attachment 16427493
> ...


I had one of these, they are very underrated but I dare to say they are better made than the new Bofori!!! The dials are crisp, cases are great for the price, good movements and adequate prices! 
hope Leijona comes with more such “common sense” models !


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I wasn't sure where else to post this, but followers of this thread might appreciate that Bravur just announced a sample sale. I personally cannot justify spending more on watches at the moment, but it's regretful as I've been eating up the BW003 for a while. Offerings also include a sample of the dark Bravur x Windgårdh. Discounts are relatively small, but I guess they still completely stand by their products, which are normally only made to order. Perhaps a good opportunity for one or two people here? Sample Sale
> 
> View attachment 16427303


The Quality is great and the company is solid and everyone I know who owns Bravur is a big fan of the brand! You very seldom will see Bravur for sale second hand in the forums here in Scandinavia and the North so I think that means people keeps them because they are good!
They aren’t my style but I wait till they make diver watch I would like 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

A1 from Finnish 🇫🇮 Microband AndoAndoAndo
Fantastic quality, good specks, unique design and affordable price! I am happy I support the project 🇫🇮🔥


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> The Quality is great and the company is solid and everyone I know who owns Bravur is a big fan of the brand! You very seldom will see Bravur for sale second hand in the forums here in Scandinavia and the North so I think that means people keeps them because they are good!
> They aren’t my style but I wait till they make diver watch I would like 🤩


Yes, I must admit their cycling grand your focus didn't float my boat, nor did their initial quartz models, but all the others I do very much appreciate.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Few close ups from Leijona X Voutilainen Försti 🇫🇮🇨🇭
That is one sharp text on a flawless dial 🤩
More photos tomorrow!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Yes, I must admit their cycling grand your focus didn't float my boat, nor did their initial quartz models, but all the others I do very much appreciate.


I liked the Quartz but not the prices , but from what I’ve seen they have really put effort and resources into the new watches. I will get to play with one sooner or later but at the moment I don’t have access to one. The moment I do I will post 🤌🔥


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Finnish Joe said:


> A1 from Finnish  Microband AndoAndoAndo
> Fantastic quality, good specks, unique design and affordable price! I am happy I support the project
> 
> View attachment 16428245
> ...


I went to their web site to see the whole watch. I like that this model is called “black donut.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

As promised here are more photos highlighting the case of the Leijona X Voutilainen Jalo Sport Blue dial! 🇫🇮🇨🇭

I will make 2 more posts highlighting the dial and than showing wrist presence!
Mind you I am not photographer ❤


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Few photos of the BLUE dial of the Leijona X Voutilainen Yalo Sport 🇫🇮🇨🇭
Hope you can see what I see, but againI am not photographer. I will try to get even better photos soon when I get to borrow better camera 👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here are photos of the Leijona X Voutilainen Yalo Sport Blue dial 🇫🇮🇫🇮, on my 7 and a quarter inch wrist!

And just for FUN photo of a Finnish beer for dogs 🤣 🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Here are photos of the Leijona X Voutilainen Yalo Sport Blue dial 🇫🇮🇫🇮, on my 7 and a quarter inch wrist!
> 
> And just for FUN photo of a Finnish beer for dogs 🤣 🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮
> 
> ...


Yes, I don't know, may be 'big' is 'growing' on me, or it could be this particular watch! The last picture does show just how straight it appears on the bottom. On this size that might well bug me in practice.

Also, in your earlier post it seems the yellow lume blob is just off centre from the underprint. It's very close up, but that seems a slight imperfection on such a standout dial. Unless of course from the other side it look exactly the same, then it's a matter of perspective and I haven't said a thing!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Yes, I don't know, may be 'big' is 'growing' on me, or it could be this particular watch! The last picture does show just how straight it appears on the bottom. On this size that might well bug me in practice.
> 
> Also, in your earlier post it seems the yellow lume blob is just off centre from the underprint. It's very close up, but that seems a slight imperfection on such a standout dial. Unless of course from the other side it look exactly the same, than it's a matter of perspective and I haven't said a thing!


It’s just the angle, alignment is top notch , it’s me that isn’t 🤣, but you have point here - it does wear flat and it covers a lot of real estate on the wrist. For me that’s something I don’t mind with this watch since it works on my wrist and many do like flatter case back but it means you feel a lot of the watch on the wrist / skin! If you have smaller and rounder wrist, comfort might be an issue! 
One more thing since a lot of the watch is laying on the wrist it’s not as top heavy since it’s not hanging but kind of glued to the wrist (Ilike that)


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> It’s just the angle, alignment is top notch , it’s me that isn’t 🤣, but you have point here - it does wear flat and it covers a lot of real estate on the wrist. For me that’s something I don’t mind with this watch since it works on my wrist and many do like flatter case back but it means you feel a lot of the watch on the wrist / skin! If you have smaller and rounder wrist, comfort might be an issue!
> One more thing since a lot of the watch is laying on the wrist it’s not as top heavy since it’s not hanging but kind of glued to the wrist (Ilike that)


I very much appreciate you sharing your experience with the watch. It is highly attractive and size is something easy to get obsessed with from on online perspective, while the actual on the wrist experience might just simply lead to a yes or no in mere minutes. If I could spend, I'd be itching to try it, just to know.

By the way, so far the pics of the grey version do come across better. The blue colour seems a little subdued vs the pics on Leijona's website. That could be the lifting and camera or course...


----------



## DavePilchuck (12 mo ago)

I just heard of the Straum this past week. I’m very interested in that one, and happy to see all of these options.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Benjamin NV said:


> I wasn't sure where else to post this, but followers of this thread might appreciate that Bravur just announced a sample sale. I personally cannot justify spending more on watches at the moment, but it's regretful as I've been eyeing up the BW003 for a while. Offerings also include a sample of the dark Bravur x Windgårdh. Discounts are relatively small, but I guess they still completely stand by their products, which are normally only made to order. Perhaps a good opportunity for one or two people here? Sample Sale
> 
> View attachment 16427303


If my watch wasn't blown I'd be VERY tempted by that dark one!


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

John Price said:


> If my watch wasn't blown I'd be VERY tempted by that dark one!


Blown?


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Benjamin NV said:


> Blown?


Blown as in used up for the foreseeable future on an incoming watch. So no funds for any watch anytime soon.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I very much appreciate you sharing your experience with the watch. It is highly attractive and size is something easy to get obsessed with from on online perspective, while the actual on the wrist experience might just simply lead to a yes or no in mere minutes. If I could spend, I'd be itching to try it, just to know.
> 
> By the way, so far the pics of the grey version do come across better. The blue colour seems a little subdued vs the pics on Leijona's website. That could be the lifting and camera or course...


Most people I’ve talked to, do like the green Jalo more, I lean more towards the green myself too 🤌🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

DavePilchuck said:


> I just heard of the Straum this past week. I’m very interested in that one, and happy to see all of these options.


Yes Straum is phenomenal brand, I think they have created something not just unique but a first, and nowadays we have seen every colour and shade of colour so dials like the once from Straum are the “next big thing” and when they are done this well, it’s a recipe for success. I think price is adequate too!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

John Price said:


> If my watch wasn't blown I'd be VERY tempted by that dark one!


I like the dark dial too🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

ffritz said:


> Maybe not my favorite Scandinavian watch, but the only one I own.
> 
> With some hand finishing done in Scotland..
> 
> ...


What bracelets are those?


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Finnish Joe said:


> What bracelets are those?


That's a Graphic Nato strap from cheapestnatostraps.com (-> Graphic NATO (cheapestnatostraps.com) ), but I cut and sewed it to make it a normal two-piece strap, rather than a pass-through nato.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

ffritz said:


> That's a Graphic Nato strap from cheapestnatostraps.com (-> Graphic NATO (cheapestnatostraps.com) ), but I cut and sewed it to make it a normal two-piece strap, rather than a pass-through nato.


I meant the 2 thinner bracelets ❤❤


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Finnish Joe said:


> I meant the 2 thinner bracelets ❤❤


😄 Ah, right, sorry.. That's some Dyneema string from the scrap box at work which I took and sewed together to make the bracelet.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

ffritz said:


> 😄 Ah, right, sorry.. That's some Dyneema string from the scrap box at work which I took and sewed together to make the bracelet.


Wow this is creative and cool 🔥 bravo 👏 now I am sad I can’t have the same 😁


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

I discovered Pook Watches recently. This RYMY was my first and I absolutely love it, it gets worn more than any other watch I own. I ordered the llmari which has since been delivered to my house, after being on the road for 25 days I am looking forward to getting home and opening it. I am really liking their Kompressor dive watch too.... That may end up being my 3rd Pook watch. I really don't know why this brand isn't more popular 









The crystal on this one is just perfect and a joy to look at. The brushing is also perfect, what a looker


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

one more photo


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16431078


Those tiny hands don't look good.

It also looks rough. Maybe wood just cant be made refined enough.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> I discovered Pook Watches recently. This RYMY was my first and I absolutely love it, it gets worn more than any other watch I own. I ordered the llmari which has since been delivered to my house, after being on the road for 25 days I am looking forward to getting home and opening it. I am really liking their Kompressor dive watch too.... That may end up being my 3rd Pook watch. I really don't know why this brand isn't more popular
> 
> View attachment 16435353
> 
> ...


Very nice, yes Pook is a micro brand from Finland and even assembled in Finland. It’s a brand that seem brave to experiment with colours and they seem to grow in terms of fan base and sold units!
I like the Rymy font, its so like 70s 🔥


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Akerfalk has my curiosity. I'm not sure if I could do a 24-hour dial again, but I do like the design.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

rwbenjey said:


> Akerfalk has my curiosity. I'm not sure if I could do a 24-hour dial again, but I do like the design.


I have posted photos from my Åkerfalk Chronograph! 
I can say that the build quality is fantastic but what’s even more impressive to me is the design! Åkerfalk is before everything else a design house in Sweden, and quite good I might add. 

The way the case, the domed dial and the domed crystal are merged in the Chronograph models is very beautiful! Ton of shadows and shapes the light can play with! The texture of the dial will mess up with you as it looks like a different texture depending on the light. The hands are modern but they deliver nostalgia when paired with that dial and domed crystal! So my advice i: if you don’t have tiny wrist try the Chronograph! It’s more sophisticated and well taught design!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

These are the only "Scandinavian" watches I have at the moment, although I have another that should arrive next week. A brand I haven't seen posted in this thread yet... 










These are nice grab and go's being quartz. If I can nitpick I would have preferred sapphire over mineral crystal.

The black was a limited run of 500, the blue was limited to 226. I never understood why they chose 226, is there any Scandinavian significance to that number?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Shuffling snow for the hundredth time this winter ❄.
On the wrist is my new Celegin Draken from Sweden 🇸🇪 Absolutely phenomenal value for money, I am seldom this happy to pay full retail, the watch is that good!!! 🇸🇪💛💙💛


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Fergfour said:


> These are the only "Scandinavian" watches I have at the moment, although I have another that should arrive next week. A brand I haven't seen posted in this thread yet...
> 
> View attachment 16439056
> 
> ...


I am not aware of any such significant number here in the north! can you post more photos please 🙏?🙏?


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Shuffling snow for the hundredth time this winter .
> On the wrist is my new Celegin Draken from Sweden  Absolutely phenomenal value for money, I am seldom this happy to pay full retail, the watch is that good!!!
> 
> View attachment 16439167


It really is a nice piece! Congrats on getting one!
Such a shame they're all gone now


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> It really is a nice piece! Congrats on getting one!
> Such a shame they're all gone now


Yes! Thank you, there will be soon Chronograph version of this bad boy which I became quite interested in lately as I enter my Chronograph face I guess 😁🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Check This Out 🇸🇪 🔥🔥🔥🇸🇪


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Check This Out 🇸🇪 🔥🔥🔥🇸🇪


LOL! I'm almost certain I wouldn't have chosen similarly (not talking about the watch)...


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Hands-On: The Celegin Draken — One Of The Best Microbrand Pilot’s Watches Of 2021


✓ A strong Nordic debut ✓ And one of the best microbrand pilot's watches this year ✓ Check out Thor's hands-on review of the Celegin Draken ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Something almost Nordic but worth checking out! 
This brand is making some amazing watches lately, fascinating concept, impeccable quality and design like no other !


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Great looking numerals on the Celegin. Would look better without a date though.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Great looking numerals on the Celegin. Would look better without a date though.


I love it with the date window 🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Something almost Nordic but worth checking out!
> This brand is making some amazing watches lately, fascinating concept, impeccable quality and design like no other !
> View attachment 16441710


Thanks for introducing yet another new watch brand on me. It's certainly nice to see this is still roughly within a reasonably priced category despite being hand made (3D printed). Yes, we are stretching the definition of Nordic a bit, but in the spirit of discovering interesting watches, I'm more than happy to allow the slight geographical digression.

This piece looks like it would be better placed in the cabinet of a design museum than placed on a wrist. I think this is equal parts appreciation and dubious praise, since I find it essential that a practical object must invite its usage. Do you have experience with it? I understand Leissoo did aim to make this wearable, while sticking consciously with making it appear big and bold. The latter objective has been established. 

I had a look at the Estonia1918 website, and found this further paired down next generation an even stronger design success:








I think the sheen and material choice help the bold proposition become more approachable. The warm colour further reduces the impression of outright ruggedness. It's very interesting to see how further designs went with much more classically inspired design elements and fonts.

The dial of the aviaator is also quite successful. Love that strong deep texture, the rounded large font, and assertive big dots as markers. I'm less of a fan of how the other design elements combine. I'm ambiguous about the logo at best, don't think the hands are particularly suitable to the dial (too traditional in feel perhaps?), and the remaining text could possibly even have been left off completely or at least I'd prefer more congruency in fonts. Still, despite this, there is something in that dial!










One further design that I didn't see otherwise listed as a watch that's been for sale, the Arhitekt, caught my attention too. Now we're in what seems like a much more wearable case, driving the angularity of integrated lug case designs from the 1970s to the max. Here the hand seem fitting with the design approach, and the minimalist dial is appreciated, well, by me at least! I really like how the dial and crystal cut through the sharp fold introducing the downwards sloping integrated lugs. It gives the design a tight coherent feel, as if no material was wasted to achieve just the effect needed. I'm wondering if this is just a concept or a prototype of things to come.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Thanks for introducing yet another new watch brand on me. It's certainly nice to see this is still roughly within a reasonably priced category despite being hand made (3D printed). Yes, we are stretching the definition of Nordic a bit, but in the spirit of discovering interesting watches, I'm more than happy to allow the slight geographical digression.
> 
> This piece looks like it would be better placed in the cabinet of a design museum than placed on a wrist. I think this is equal parts appreciation and dubious praise, since I find it essential that a practical object must invite its usage. Do you have experience with it? I understand Leissoo did aim to make this wearable, while sticking consciously with making it appear big and bold. The latter objective has been established.
> 
> ...


I will post photos of the Architect on my wrist today or tomorrow 🤌👌 💙


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I will post photos of the Architect on my wrist today or tomorrow 🤌👌 💙


That is exciting! How do you manage to get so many things around your wrist so easily? There can't be that many Estonia1918's roaming around?


----------



## GMT-8 (Dec 20, 2021)

jkpa said:


> Well Finland and Iceland are not in Scandinavia so those are out


The OP included Nordic countries, so…


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> That is exciting! How do you manage to get so many things around your wrist so easily? There can't be that many Estonia1918's roaming around?


Estonia is a neighbour country and we do actually have quite a few of them around 👍


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Estonia is a neighbour country and we do actually have quite a few of them around 👍


Sure, I'm aware of the geography. But assuming Christopher Ward is pretty common in the UK, I personally wouldn't be able to name anyone who owns such watch. Or do you mean there are retailers that stock this brand in Helsinki (assuming that's where you are?)


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

As promised ESTONIA Architect 1918 🇪🇪


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> As promised ESTONIA Architect 1918 🇪🇪
> 
> 
> View attachment 16443604
> ...


You are your own horological wonder! What's that dial texture made of? And what are your own impressions in the flesh?

So, just to confirm: this is a mode they did sell?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> As promised ESTONIA Architect 1918 🇪🇪
> 
> 
> View attachment 16443604
> ...


Also, if there are specs available, I'd be interested. Doesn't seem to be too large on your wrist. In fact, sits very nicely. It looks very stylish and distinguished in my opinion!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> As promised ESTONIA Architect 1918 🇪🇪
> 
> 
> View attachment 16443604
> ...


Silly me, you can see I stay up too late. I didn't get there browsing their website yesterday, but more info was only a Google away, of course... Arhitekt — Estonia1918 Timepieces


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Benjamin NV said:


> Silly me, you can see I stay up too late. I didn't get there browsing their website yesterday, but more info was only a Google away, of course... Arhitekt — Estonia1918 Timepieces


It is a bit confusing though, as (using Google translate) the initial information on the Arhitekt speaks of an automatic movement and 38mm diameter, also on the drawings, but when you press order (not that I was about to. It's a little out of my reach at the moment. If it ever isn't, it's likely no longer being offered...) you are presented with a different set of information. Still no information on the dials texture,but interesting that they allow one to pick a dial colour (unfortunately only the blue and green examples are given, and the appear quite bright in contrast to the grey). It's great to read about the design specifications and considerations that went into this watch and the care in craftsmanship and sourcing. At 7mm it's a seriously slim watch, and assuming the 38mm is correct (not the later suggested 42mm), it's really excellently sized, as far as I'm concerned. I love how the chamfers of the case, are matched by the hands. That's a detail previously lost on me. Also great to see that domed sapphire, creating almost a little puddle lying on top of the flat surface. One thing I can't quite make out: is the second hand an actual conical needle shape?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Sure, I'm aware of the geography. But assuming Christopher Ward is pretty common in the UK, I personally wouldn't be able to name anyone who owns such watch. Or do you mean there are retailers that stock this brand in Helsinki (assuming that's where you are?)





Benjamin NV said:


> You are your own horological wonder! What's that dial texture made of? And what are your own impressions in the flesh?
> 
> So, just to confirm: this is a mode they did sell?


I take it as compliment ☺ dial is micro blasted and lacquered similarly to S.U.F 180 but not exactly! The feel on the wrist is amazing, it’s light, no hot spots and it’s really vintage feeling to be honest! It reminds me of King Seiko and old Zenit. There has been a lot of taught into the ergonomics and over all design flow because this is not an easy case to make, but somehow like the second hand is unnecessary (to me) the strap is hand made in Talin and is really nice but the clasp is from Formex (which I like very much) 
Case is design to take same crystal on top and bottom and it makes for comfortable wear! The screw down crown is good and the right proportions in person, it doesn’t look the same in pictures!
The watch is available for purchase already!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I take it as compliment ☺ dial is micro blasted and lacquered similarly to S.U.F 180 but not exactly! The feel on the wrist is amazing, it’s light, no hot spots and it’s really vintage feeling to be honest! It reminds me of King Seiko and old Zenit. There has been a lot of taught into the ergonomics and over all design flow because this is not an easy case to make, but somehow like the second hand is unnecessary (to me) the strap is hand made in Talin and is really nice but the clasp is from Formex (which I like very much)
> Case is design to take same crystal on top and bottom and it makes for comfortable wear! The screw down crown is good and the right proportions in person, it doesn’t look the same in pictures!
> The watch is available for purchase already!


I love to have a second hand on my watches to the point, despite my dress watch proclivity, that I cannot imagine opting for a watch without it any time soon. It's partially the joy of the sweeping action on mechanical movements, and partially utility. So, did you see if the second hand is conical, like a real needle? Not sure if it matters much for my opinion, as it looks fine to me regardless, although perhaps one could say it seems a less remarkable component of the whole design.

Also, you say it's a screw down crown? So what's the water resistance on this watch? It seems so dressy that to question this seems almost superfluous, but nonetheless any level of protection on a prized possession is welcome to me!

Is this one of the Formex patented carbon fibre injected clasps? They seem to be widely appreciated by those in the know. (I personally have yet to wear any strap with a clasp rather than a traditional buckle, so not sure if I would take to it at all. But if you're going to include a clasp, better make it a good one!)

It really shows that in going for faceted angularity, ergonomics is key in this watch, which is in fact a nice nod to the architectural profession in its own right. I'd love to try it one day!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> It is a bit confusing though, as (using Google translate) the initial information on the Arhitekt speaks of an automatic movement and 38mm diameter, also on the drawings, but when you press order (not that I was about to. It's a little out of my reach at the moment. If it ever isn't, it's likely no longer being offered...) you are presented with a different set of information. Still no information on the dials texture,but interesting that they allow one to pick a dial colour (unfortunately only the blue and green examples are given, and the appear quite bright in contrast to the grey). It's great to read about the design specifications and considerations that went into this watch and the care in craftsmanship and sourcing. At 7mm it's a seriously slim watch, and assuming the 38mm is correct (not the later suggested 42mm), it's really excellently sized, as far as I'm concerned. I love how the chamfers of the case, are matched by the hands. That's a detail previously lost on me. Also great to see that domed sapphire, creating almost a little puddle lying on top of the flat surface. One thing I can't quite make out: is the second hand an actual conical needle shape?


Specs on the website or accurate, but on the wrist this wears like 40 or even 41 mm case! My friend Sirpa tried it on her almost 6 wrist and looked fine. Lug to lug is 46mm but the way strap sits incide the strap “nest” measures only as low as 48,9 mm when strap is fully folded down. Comfort is the same , it just question of taste! It’s so light especially with that carbon fibre clasp. To me is the ton of shapes and the element of nostalgia that makes it so attractive! Of course the craftsmanship plays are all just as much but unfortunate truth is, not too many do care about that nowadays!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

GMT-8 said:


> The OP included Nordic countries, so…


Welcome to the thread. Yes he did - well after that reply was sent. Originally it only said Scandinavian. 👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I love to have a second hand on my watches to the point, despite my dress watch proclivity, that I cannot imagine opting for a watch without it any time soon. It's partially the joy of the sweeping action on mechanical movements, and partially utility. So, did you see if the second hand is conical, like a real needle? Not sure if it matters much for my opinion, as it looks fine to me regardless, although perhaps one could say it seems a less remarkable component of the whole design.
> 
> Also, you say it's a screw down crown? So what's the water resistance on this watch? It seems so dressy that to question this seems almost superfluous, but nonetheless any level of protection on a prized possession is welcome to me!
> 
> ...


It’s is 50 meters water resistant and yes it’s that exact Formex clasp!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Sure, I'm aware of the geography. But assuming Christopher Ward is pretty common in the UK, I personally wouldn't be able to name anyone who owns such watch. Or do you mean there are retailers that stock this brand in Helsinki (assuming that's where you are?)


Of course, but also UK is big, Finland has few cities with concentrated watch communities and as you probably guessed, most of the watches are mine but some of them are of course borrowed because I want to be able to show you as many Scandinavian and Nordic watches I can. Hope my efforts is appreciated 👍


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Of course, but also UK is big, Finland has few cities with concentrated watch communities and as you probably guessed, most of the waters are mine but some of them are of course borrowed because I want to be able to show you as many Scandinavian and Nordic watches I can. Hope my efforts is appreciated 👍


No question about my appreciation! Many great watches seen, several new brands discovered, and two particularly enticing models you have introduced to me in this thread!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> No question about my appreciation! Many great watches seen, several new brands discovered, and two particularly enticing models you have introduced to me in this thread!


 NYWAY this was EXCEPTION ! I will stick to Scandinavian and Nordic watches! Don’t want to invite negative comments !


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> No question about my appreciation! Many great watches seen, several new brands discovered, and two particularly enticing models you have introduced to me in this thread!


Much appreciated 🙏☀


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Henry Archer Nordlys. Sapphire front/back, 200m, BGW9 lume, Miyota 9015. Different dial colors available. Very cool logo..


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Fergfour said:


> Henry Archer Nordlys. Sapphire front/back, 200m, BGW9 lume, Miyota 9015. Different dial colors available. Very cool logo..
> View attachment 16444465
> View attachment 16444495


I like the coherence of the rounded theme on the dial and furnishings. It seems a family large watch. What's the diameter?

I also like the logo. Reminds me of some traditional geometric patterns.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Ole Mathiesen Sportivo Chronograph 🇩🇰


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Oh wow that Estonia Arhitekt is really something. I couldn't find it on their English webpage, but I can tell it's spec'd out pretty well and has a really cool design and finish.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Oh wow that Estonia Arhitekt is really something. I couldn't find it on their English webpage, but I can tell it's spec'd out pretty well and has a really cool design and finish.


Do a Google translate. It's packed full of good elements. Really quite a convincing package. Sometimes I wish money was no object for me. But then greed is not a good look. There are a few more images, including of dial colours on the Facebook page. One finished blue dial version also shown, which is pretty neat. I like the grey for its somewhat murky character though, seemingly taking on different hues, whereas the pictures seen so far from the colours are quite unambiguously blue, green, red and yellow. I kind of miss a classic white or silver variant in that mix...


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Benjamin NV said:


> Do a Google translate. It's packed full of good elements. Really quite a convincing package. Sometimes I wish money was no object for me. But then greed is not a good look. There are a few more images, including of dial colours on the Facebook page. One finished blue dial version also shown, which is pretty neat. I like the grey for its somewhat murky character though, seemingly taking on different hues, whereas the pictures seen so far from the colours are quite unambiguously blue, green, red and yellow. I kind of miss a classic white or silver variant in that mix...


Actually, on second thought, how about a murky purple... Somehow I think 'not quite 'true' colours would work best.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Benjamin NV said:


> I like the coherence of the rounded theme on the dial and furnishings. It seems a family large watch. What's the diameter?
> I also like the logo. Reminds me of some traditional geometric patterns.


It's 42mm, not sure if you consider that large or not. I think the thinner bezel and sizeable crystal make it seem larger that it is. They do offer a 41mm chrono and a 40mm auto or quartz casual/dress watch as well (which I also think look great).

Here's another pic from a different perspective, as you can see the lugs do not overhang the wrist, I believe they're 49mm.










I like that the caseback has screws, the crystal is sapphire and that it really isn't any thicker than a solid caseback. The watch is 11mm thick. As you can see the bracelet has convenient release pins.










Cool looking square crown but it's a bit small and a little tricky to use and not tat grippy.









Signed clasp, which is milled not stamped. They do have other bracelets and straps available.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Fergfour said:


> It's 42mm, not sure if you consider that large or not. I think the thinner bezel and sizeable crystal make it seem larger that it is. They do offer a 41mm chrono and a 40mm auto or quartz casual/dress watch as well (which I also think look great).
> 
> Here's another pic from a different perspective, as you can see the lugs do not overhang the wrist, I believe they're 49mm.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the extra info. For now, for my personal preferences, I have not ventured beyond 38mm in size, though a 41mm (47mm lug width) is coming in, and I'm nervous I'll find it too large. The clean design with lots of negative space on the dial give this watch a very spacious feel. Rationally, 42mm isn't necessarily too large, but it is relatively large in my book for a watch that only has a date complication. There's plenty of examples though, so don't let my preferences throw you off course. It's purely personal. Moreover, here the bezel is likely to edge it slightly larger, too. It's a nice thickness. Again the straight vertical sides emphasize the thickness rather than making it thinner, but it's certainly not too much. I'll be checking out their other designs next!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Fergfour said:


> It's 42mm, not sure if you consider that large or not. I think the thinner bezel and sizeable crystal make it seem larger that it is. They do offer a 41mm chrono and a 40mm auto or quartz casual/dress watch as well (which I also think look great).
> 
> Here's another pic from a different perspective, as you can see the lugs do not overhang the wrist, I believe they're 49mm.
> 
> ...


Henry Archer certainly has a good design language. I particularly liked their unique mineral dial watches. Unfortunately one cannot inspect them in detail anymore after they're sold. It really fits the design and the proportions (40mm diameter, 47mm lug to lug) are easier to imagine working for me, at least. The one below is stil for sale. Decent price, for something unique, too. 









I also like their Relativ, though I'd prefer the watch to stick with an automatic, instead of quartz. This red dial is quite a statement too. Very good tone. It's almost a shame it doesn't have the same coherent rounded hands as on your Nordlys.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I just got the Nordlys today (2 day included DHL shipping from Denmark to NY by the way, which is outstanding) so I want to give myself a little time before another purchase, but if/when I do the red dial was the one I was looking at


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Somehow this Danish (designed and produced in Denmark) brand has not been mentioned here yet: Arcanaut
I was very involved during the first stages of their current watch (Arc II-DM) but had to cede my spot on the list at the very end due to a lack of disposable funds right when we were supposed to pay . Still, they're an interesting brand with a very unique and irreverent approach to watch designing. Let's see what they come up with next.
Co-owned by the one and only Blackbadger, who's based in Sweden, so you could say this is a heavily Scandinavian brand.










Arcanaut ARC II – D’Arc Matter – Arcanaut Mechanical watches | Danish design


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Elmero said:


> Somehow this Danish (designed and produced in Denmark) brand has not been mentioned here yet: Arcanaut
> I was very involved during the first stages of their current watch (Arc II-DM) but had to cede my spot on the list at the very end due to a lack of disposable funds right when we were supposed to pay . Still, they're an interesting brand with a very unique and irreverent approach to watch designing. Let's see what they come up with next.
> Co-owned by the one and only Blackbadger, who's based in Sweden, so you could say this is a heavily Scandinavian brand.
> 
> ...


I have seen these come by, but not sure if it was on this thread. I appreciate rather than really like the Arc II to wear myself. It has very strong and smooth lines and a unique composition. The crown approach I've also not seen before. I do like the unusual lume pattern in this shot.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> I have seen these come by, but not sure if it was on this thread. I appreciate rather than really like the Arc II to wear myself. It has very strong and smooth lines and a unique composition. The crown approach I've also not seen before. I do like the unusual lume pattern in this shot.


Yeah, the crown is their own design (AFAIK, they went into a lot of trouble to get it right). Regarding lume: that's what you'd expect when Blackbadger is involved. After all, he's the one behind these total lume-**** by MB&F, Linde Werdelin and Sarpaneva (among others):


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Elmero said:


> Yeah, the crown is their own design (AFAIK, they went into a lot of trouble to get it right). Regarding lume: that's what you'd expect when Blackbadger is involved. After all, he's the one behind these total lume-**** by MB&F, Linde Werdelin and Sarpaneva (among others):


I wasn't aware before, though the more toned down approach in the Arc II demonstrates less is more


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> I wasn't aware before, though the more toned down approach in the Arc II demonstrates less is more


Indeed, he actually says that great lume depends on the play between light and darkness


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Once I had seen it, I just had to post this watch on this thread. A watch design inspired by the world famous Pippi Långstrump? And yet, this design is far from childish or juvenile, nor gendered. It's actually a really refined kind of minimalism meets decoration. A theme that appeals to me, in watches, especially when playing with textured dials, and that's what happens here in spades. Have you ever seen a plait texture on a dial?








You have now. And I for one, really like it. Visual appeal and dial art that somehow manages to sit in the bottom. Arguably only the three lines of text at the bottom half is a little excessive for my taste. (Who needs a model indication on the face of their watch?)


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> Once I had seen it, I just had to post this watch on this thread. A watch design inspired by the world famous Pippi Långstrump? And yet, this design is far from childish or juvenile, nor gendered. It's actually a really refined kind of minimalism meets decoration. A theme that appeals to me, in watches, especially when playing with textured dials, and that's what happens here in spades. Have you ever seen a plait texture on a dial?
> View attachment 16446541
> 
> You have now. And I for one, really like it. Visual appeal and dial art that somehow manages to sit in the bottom. Arguably only the three lines of text at the bottom half is a little excessive for my taste. (Who needs a model indication on the face of their watch?)


That's actually a really nice dial! The three text lines ruin it.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

There is a brand from Denmark 🇩🇰 I know very little about but the design really intrigues me☺
They don’t seem very active though 🤔



https://manniche.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Cphstq-2.jpg


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> There is a brand from Denmark 🇩🇰 I know very little about but the design really intrigues me☺
> They don’t seem very active though 🤔
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea of this brand. I'm not sure about this design. It seems a little basic to me and I have a nagging feeling that it could be one of these instances where a minimalist approach ends up boring over the longer-term. Perhaps this is my personal affliction. For someone who likes minimalist designs, only time typically tells if such a design manages to stay compelling.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I have no idea of this brand. I'm not sure about this design. It seems a little basic to me and I have a nagging feeling that it could be one of these instances where a minimalist approach ends up boring over the longer-term. Perhaps this is my personal affliction. For someone who likes minimalist designs, only time typically tells if such a design manages to stay compelling.


I agree, minimalist design can turn boring fast unless is done tastefully, yet it depends on the person of course.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Visited one of the biggest watch shops in the country 🇫🇮 and found all Leijona X Voutilainen watches in one place 👍


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

My second Pook watch! 

Been sittting at my house for a couple weeks waiting on me to get home. Now I need the Pook Kompressor watch next


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> My second Pook watch!
> 
> Been sittting at my house for a couple weeks waiting on me to get home. Now I need the Pook Kompressor watch next
> 
> View attachment 16448888


This looks very nice 👍 🤌👍
Why the Kompressor?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> This looks very nice 👍 🤌👍
> Why the Kompressor?


Thank you. I like dive watches in particular, the Kompressor with its15mm thickness (I have a couple other 15mm thick divers and love them), the case shape and lugs and the dial/hands combo. Plus, I have the 3-watch leather watch roll from Pook so clearly that justifies a third Pook Watch to fill it ?

Another pic of the new baby ... such beauty


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Visited one of the biggest watch shops in the country 🇫🇮 and found all Leijona X Voutilainen watches in one place 👍
> 
> View attachment 16448562
> 
> View attachment 16448563


There's no competition for me. Those Jalo Sports stand out. Love the clear photo from the side of the case. It's an unusual profile, but especially because of that it attracts. The white dialed diver is nice too though. I think I may have a thing for ton sur ton.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> There's no competition for me. Those Jalo Sports stand out. Love the clear photo from the side of the case. It's an unusual profile, but especially because of that it attracts. The white dialed diver is nice too though. I think I may have a thing for ton sur ton.


I have to say that the dial on the Jalo beats the diver in terms of visual impression, but the case is clearly the star because of so many different services with different finishing. It’s simper but less boring watch for sure!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Thank you. I like dive watches in particular, the Kompressor with its15mm thickness (I have a couple other 15mm thick divers and love them), the case shape and lugs and the dial/hands combo. Plus, I have the 3-watch leather watch roll from Pook so clearly that justifies a third Pook Watch to fill it ?
> 
> Another pic of the new baby ... such beauty
> 
> View attachment 16449374


Yes, I had the compressor myself few years back when it came out. It definitely is a very interesting watch, it’s quite big watch but the bigger problem were those lugs, they are awfully long and sharp, so most straps look strange on them! All Compressor models have this nice tactical beat blasted finish which doesn’t allow wear and scratches to show easily, but you have to be aware that the crystal is sticking out of the case even more than any other watch I ever had and there has been reports of edge chipping!! Lastly Miyota 8215 for that price is no no (for me) unless you find one used for like 200-250 max. I mean SWCUSA has SW200 Diver with mad lume for 40 dollars more! In the end Beauty Is in the eye of the beholder so if the design speaks to you go for it, I am guilty of that approach myself 😁👍


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

I think this thread may have missed out on some brands listed here, so far:
The Best Scandinavian Watch Brands to Know 
Having said that, most of those (potentially) missed, give off more of a 'fashion watch' type of vibe, I would argue. In that sense we have collectively done better here!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I think this thread may have missed out on some brands listed here, so far:
> The Best Scandinavian Watch Brands to Know
> Having said that, most of those (potentially) missed, give off more of a 'fashion watch' type of vibe, I would argue. In that sense we have collectively done better here!


😁 You smart man!! You are on to something 😁
TiD brand is gone and most fashion once look all the same accept Ole Mathiesen And AJ, Triva is hit or miss in terms of quality, but the new Ocean Plastic concept seems good. I have 2 watches from them brake in the past so I am not running to buy from them! I sold my Rohje because it was boring as boring can be but the build quality for dress quart was actually quite good. Georg Jensen makes some nice watches but are they value for money ???? Not in my book!! Last but not least what name is this ….Mermaid Stories… Perhaps I am getting old 😉 

Sorry for my not so positive but very grounded coment!
Btw me and the family still recover from a horrible flu , that’s why I haven’t posted much!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Wearing my new buddy from Finland 🇫🇮 Brand is called AndoAndoAndo and it’s a new micro brand for Finland! Cool model name - Black Donut 👍😁
So far I am pleased, the watch seem well build, quite original, very comfortable and definitely very legible. It’s only 37mm and it comes on 20mm leather strap but I like it on this Finnish branded Diplomat silicon strap which is actually really decent!
Do you guys like it???


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Wearing my new buddy from Finland  Brand is called AndoAndoAndo and it’s a new micro brand for Finland! Cool model name - Black Donut
> So far I am pleased, the watch seem well build, quite original, very comfortable and definitely very legible. It’s only 37mm and it comes on 20mm leather strap but I like it on this Finnish branded Diplomat silicon strap which is actually really decent!
> Do you guys like it???
> 
> View attachment 16457467


That's an interesting piece. Nice pairing, too!

Wishing you and your family a speedy recovery!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> 😁 You smart man!! You are on to something 😁
> TiD brand is gone and most fashion once look all the same accept Ole Mathiesen And AJ, Triva is hit or miss in terms of quality, but the new Ocean Plastic concept seems good. I have 2 watches from them brake in the past so I am not running to buy from them! I sold my Rohje because it was boring as boring can be but the build quality for dress quart was actually quite good. Georg Jensen makes some nice watches but are they value for money ???? Not in my book!! Last but not least what name is this ….Mermaid Stories… Perhaps I am getting old 😉
> 
> Sorry for my not so positive but very grounded coment!
> Btw me and the family still recover from a horrible flu , that’s why I haven’t posted much!


Thanks for your comprehensive thoughts. Little surprise there. Insofar as that most brands rely on a specific concept, niche, or story, I guess Mermaid Stories is taking that to a literal extreme, going for a very specific niche. I don't even see a link to their designs. (Where's the fishy tail, at least?) Actually, of the fashion and concept brands, VEJRHØJ actually does make some decent designs using wood. Most watches using wood I've seen are not particularly interesting, so I think there is still a lot to win in this direction for those with sufficient design flair. Quality wise, again, I don't know if the value would be there. Did you mean JS rather than AJ? It's actually midly disappointing to hear about TID, since to me their minimalist designs sort of work.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> Wearing my new buddy from Finland 🇫🇮 Brand is called AndoAndoAndo and it’s a new micro brand for Finland! Cool model name - Black Donut 👍😁
> So far I am pleased, the watch seem well build, quite original, very comfortable and definitely very legible. It’s only 37mm and it comes on 20mm leather strap but I like it on this Finnish branded Diplomat silicon strap which is actually really decent!
> Do you guys like it???
> 
> View attachment 16457467


Unique would be an understatement. Not one I would want but I can see why someone would, also love that case coloring. Is it a sort of bead blasted finish ?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> That's an interesting piece. Nice pairing, too!
> 
> Wishing you and your family a speedy recovery!


Thank you 🙏


Bsw_sc said:


> Unique would be an understatement. Not one I would want but I can see why someone would, also love that case coloring. Is it a sort of bead blasted finish ?


yes, it’s fine bead blasted finishing, like it a lot. It’s a different look 🤩🤩


----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)

From Sunday 😼🙀😻 🇫🇮


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

My oh so boring watch that I needed to spice things up a bit.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Finnish Joe said:


> Wearing my new buddy from Finland 🇫🇮 Brand is called AndoAndoAndo and it’s a new micro brand for Finland! Cool model name - Black Donut 👍😁
> So far I am pleased, the watch seem well build, quite original, very comfortable and definitely very legible. It’s only 37mm and it comes on 20mm leather strap but I like it on this Finnish branded Diplomat silicon strap which is actually really decent!
> Do you guys like it???
> 
> View attachment 16457467


Reminds me of the "Bishop"



Google Image Result for https://flippersdiary.com/Pictures/322/322_01.jpg


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

My Finn-ish watch.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Anyone familiar with Valhalla of Norway brand? I came across them by accident when searching google about Vikings. Ordered this one (pics below) and was blown away by the quality and details. It is meant to be a fun piece with elements of a Viking battle axe such as the metal rivets around the bezel like what you'd see on a Viking shield. The axe head on the counter weight of the seconds hands and even the rune symbol at the 4 which means travel/adventure (from what I have found online although different web sites had slightly different meanings...). The case was really well done and it is unique as well. Curious if anyone else on here has a watch from this brand? I liked this one so much that I have already placed an order for their chronograph watch which is still Viking themed (dragon around the bezel) but more restrained in styling compared to this one. Sharing pic of the quartz below too although it hasn't made it to my house yet. Tell me your opinions, interested in what you think about these 




















Ordered this one but hasn't arrived yet


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> Yes, I had the compressor myself few years back when it came out. It definitely is a very interesting watch, it’s quite big watch but the bigger problem were those lugs, they are awfully long and sharp, so most straps look strange on them! All Compressor models have this nice tactical beat blasted finish which doesn’t allow wear and scratches to show easily, but you have to be aware that the crystal is sticking out of the case even more than any other watch I ever had and there has been reports of edge chipping!! Lastly Miyota 8215 for that price is no no (for me) unless you find one used for like 200-250 max. I mean SWCUSA has SW200 Diver with mad lume for 40 dollars more! In the end Beauty Is in the eye of the beholder so if the design speaks to you go for it, I am guilty of that approach myself 😁👍


I went ahead and ordered the Kompressor. I am so pleased with my first two Pook watches and this one kept calling back to me over and over so I gave in and pulled the trigger. I will post pics and my opinion after I get it, it'll probably be a week or so before it arrives


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Well done ⌚💪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Anyone familiar with Valhalla of Norway brand? I came across them by accident when searching google about Vikings. Ordered this one (pics below) and was blown away by the quality and details. It is meant to be a fun piece with elements of a Viking battle axe such as the metal rivets around the bezel like what you'd see on a Viking shield. The axe head on the counter weight of the seconds hands and even the rune symbol at the 4 which means travel/adventure (from what I have found online although different web sites had slightly different meanings...). The case was really well done and it is unique as well. Curious if anyone else on here has a watch from this brand? I liked this one so much that I have already placed an order for their chronograph watch which is still Viking themed (dragon around the bezel) but more restrained in styling compared to this one. Sharing pic of the quartz below too although it hasn't made it to my house yet. Tell me your opinions, interested in what you think about these
> 
> 
> View attachment 16470863
> ...


Good reliable micro brand from Norway, the owner is actually a guy who has been in a watch business for a while so he knows what he is doing in terms of quality and design. No one complains from the brand and that’s something we all like.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

sleepyhead123 said:


> My Finn-ish watch.
> 
> View attachment 16469001


Yeah, can’t blame you, lovely watch with so much Finnish (ness) in it 🇫🇮😍😍😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Meet my new obsession Leijona X Voutilainen Försti from the Leijona X Voutilainen Heritage Line Finland 🇫🇮.

Will wear this bad boy for 31 days straight as part of the #OWGMarch Charity challenge here in the North (and Scandinavia) 

….. I don’t mind 😁


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> Good reliable micro brand from Norway, the owner is actually a guy who has been in a watch business for a while so he knows what he is doing in terms of quality and design. No one complains from the brand and that’s something we all like.


Roy Klokks I believe is his name. He’s been super responsive and we’ve chatted a good bit online. He actually sold me the quartz watch direct and not through his website. I really hope his brand takes off here in the US and elsewhere and he enjoys much success. Do you know what company he worked with prior?


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

This just in. Many thanks, @Finnish Joe, for a fantastic deal to bring a superb Swedish micro into my collection!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

It would be remiss of me not to post yesterday's arrival in this thread. Apologies for suboptimal phone photography.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> It would be remiss of me not to post yesterday's arrival in this thread. Apologies for suboptimal phone photography.
> View attachment 16474187
> 
> View attachment 16474186
> ...


Stunning, stunning dial 😍😍😍


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Elmero said:


> This just in. Many thanks, @Finnish Joe, for a fantastic deal to bring a superb Swedish micro into my collection!


Liking the looks of that! What brand is this ??


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Bsw_sc said:


> Liking the looks of that! What brand is this ??


Thanks! It's a Celegin Draken. Very happy with it


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Liking the looks of that! What brand is this ??


That bracelet look better than I taught! Fitted rubber might look good too.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> That bracelet look better than I taught! Fitted rubber might look good too.


Really enjoying the pairing so far. But surely the search for other options, including fitted rubbers will eventually resume!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Really enjoying this bad buy Leijona Heritage Försti 🇫🇮. It does looks good on many straps but perhaps not on this one, however I am in my rubber strap period, so I had to try this one 👌


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> Really enjoying this bad buy Leijona Heritage Försti 🇫🇮. It does looks good on many straps but perhaps not on this one, however I am in my rubber strap period, so I had to try this one 👌
> 
> View attachment 16481060
> 
> View attachment 16481061


Looks good on the rubber to me. Horses are awesome


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

I’ve been wearing this much more than I anticipated, being a quartz hasn’t bothered me at all like I thought it would. 80 degrees F today !


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Looks good on the rubber to me. Horses are awesome


Thank you 🙏


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> I’ve been wearing this much more than I anticipated, being a quartz hasn’t bothered me at all like I thought it would. 80 degrees F today !
> 
> View attachment 16481162
> 
> View attachment 16481161


I like it a lot, and it’s so practical! You did good with this one ☝ 👌🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

The lovely Siduna pilot 🇸🇪 on a friends wrist for few days. Not too bad 👌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Something new from Epoch Sweden 🇸🇪 Mickael Sandström (the founder) is brilliant designer and has designed and manufactured some of the most iconic Swedish watch in the last 30 years!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another masterpiece from Sweden that needs no introduction 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Malm watches 🇸🇪 hit home run with the Black DLC Catalina. Very popular here in the North and I can see why, I owned the original Catalina and I have the Dalton II and both are good watches. Quality is there, 5 years warranty is great but the Catalina lume is MEH, so be aware of that. 

(not my photo) I am planing to buy one second hand on the forums when one comes available 😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

One more Siduna Pilot 🇸🇪 photo, it’s such a lens friendly watch that one 🤩🤩


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Something I didn expect from Epoch Sweden  since Mickael Sandström (the founder) is brilliant designer and has designed and manufactured some of the most iconic Swedish watch in the last 30 years!
> 
> View attachment 16488570


Brilliant! Is he the same Sandstrom behind Sjoo Sandstrom? (please excuse the lack of the correct characters)


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> Really enjoying this bad buy Leijona Heritage Försti 🇫🇮. It does looks good on many straps but perhaps not on this one, however I am in my rubber strap period, so I had to try this one 👌
> 
> View attachment 16481060
> 
> View attachment 16481061


Cool watch! Horse does not look impressed.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Brilliant! Is he the same Sandstrom behind Sjoo Sandstrom? (please excuse the lack of the correct characters)


Yes, he is 1 of 2 who started Sjöö Sandström in early 80’s and he has developed so many iconic watches and watch related tech in the last 30 years including Halda watches that went 6 times to space.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

John Price said:


> Cool watch! Horse does not look impressed.


horses were busy waiting for sugar bits 😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

GUL Sweden 🇸🇪 Is one of the biggest and most popular watch brands in Sweden making very affordable watches made of course elsewhere. Gul’s lady and children watches are most popular products in Finland and the rest of the Nordic countries! Quality is often surprisingly decent!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another new Micro brand taking Sweden 🇸🇪 by storm is Söner. It’s already been spotted in cou of Swedish celebrities wrists regardless its very affordable entry level prices. 
Quality is decent from what my buddy Evert told me after 2 months of wear, but I am not rushing to buy one yet! I think Colors are boring as of yet! I will wait for Salmon or creem white of some sort.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Knut Gadd is another Swedish 🇸🇪 macro brand I am yet to try. This diver style model with quartz movement is the brand most popular model in the Nordic watch forums and I think that for 300€ it’s a tempting offer, but I wish it was 200 meters WR instead of 100 m!
Looks fabulous though 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Another new Micro brand taking Sweden 🇸🇪 by storm is Söner. It’s already been spotted in cou of Swedish celebrities wrists regardless its very affordable entry level prices.
> Quality is decent from what my buddy Evert told me after 2 months of wear, but I am not rushing to buy one yet! I think Colors are boring as of yet! I will wait for Salmon or creem white of some sort.
> 
> 
> ...


Söner looks very handsome to me. A great take on a rectangular that looks more fresh and contemporary than e.g. arguably some of the prime picks in 5he genre from Oris and Longines, though the former has exciting colours. The second is quartz, but the first, Momentum, isn't?


----------



## austraskoks (Sep 3, 2021)

Radium Instruments Norge for me.
Seems to be under all the radars out there and pretty expensive, though I like their bold toolish approach.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here is my newest fascination from Sweden 🇸🇪 Bedside Alarm clock from Sweden. Brand is Båge& Söner Stockholm. High end Alarm Clock with price tag that demands respect and curiosity. This clock is not something we see every day 🤩 and definitely not from Sweden.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Here is my newest fascination from Sweden 🇸🇪 Bedside table clock from Sweden called Båge& Söner Stockh. High ned Alarm Clock is not something you see every day 🤩
> 
> View attachment 16490778
> 
> ...


It's sort of off topic, but I have been thinking about the possibility of adorning my bedside table and/or desk with a (brass) table/alarm clock. There are some handsome vintage designs, though finding a good one can be tricky. Assuming you might have been doing your homework here, @Finnish Joe , perhaps you should start a thread collecting attractive examples in the clock forum. I'd be keen to see what you may have considered!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

austraskoks said:


> Radium Instruments Norge for me.
> Seems to be under all the radars out there and pretty expensive, though I like their bold toolish approach.
> View attachment 16490819


This is one that is clearly not for me to wear, yet I do find it has style and charm. I couldn't find an overview of their products or prices. Also I spotted the image below on their social media, which seems like the crystal is pretty scratched up, which is not a great look to my eyes.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> This is one that is clearly not for me to wear, yet I do find it has style and charm. I couldn't find an overview of their products or prices. Also I spotted the image below on their social media, which seems like the crystal is pretty scratched up, which is not a great look to my eyes.
> View attachment 16490833


Seriously cool 😎


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> It's sort of off topic, but I have been thinking about the possibility of adorning my bedside table and/or desk with a (brass) table/alarm clock. There are some handsome vintage designs, though finding a good one can be tricky. Assuming you might have been doing your homework here, @Finnish Joe , perhaps you should start a thread collecting attractive examples in the clock forum. I'd be keen to see what you may have considered!


I am not sure but I guess that’s already done 🧐


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I am not sure but I guess that’s already done 🧐


Possibly, but since you're clearly thorough, I'm curious about your homework! ;-)


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Possibly, but since you're clearly thorough, I'm curious about your homework! ;-)


That’s very kind of you, but I think you give me too much credit, besides I am not really a clock nerd. 
I leave this to people with more passion, experience and knowledge on the matter. 👍

Here are couple of threads with a lot of info on the subject 👌










Soviet Alarm Clocks


Soviet alarm clocks are as interesting and diversified as Soviet and Russian wristwatches. Let’s use this thread to share the alarms we have and interesting information about them. To kick start, let me share the very 1st alarm I got. It is one of the most flamboyant and elaborate Soviet alarms...




www.watchuseek.com













Alarm clock by Junghans?


I'm buying a personal watch for myself and it will be atomic. So I said to myself, why stop there? So I'm looking at also getting an atomic alarm clock. I would use it primarily for an everyday alarm. Can anyone comment on this specific clock or atomic alarm clocks in general? It sells for $50...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

🇸🇪 Swedish brand Triwa is the company behind this “masterpiece“ 🤯

Quite distasteful even for a atem to be funny, but they sold many so someone likes it 🧐

I personally think such watches are not environmentally friendly! 
Who will wear this watch for years to come even if they like DT!


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Finnish Joe said:


> 🇸🇪 Swedish brand Triwa is the company behind this “masterpiece“ 🤯
> 
> Quite distasteful even for a atem to be funny, but they sold many so someone likes it 🧐
> 
> ...


This gimmicky thing aside, I think Triwa have actually had a number of really nice looking designs in their lineup. The issue is of course, they don't have a very good rep when it comes to longevity. And their current plastic divers have no business being as expensive as they are.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> That’s very kind of you, but I think you give me too much credit, besides I am not really a clock nerd.
> I leave this to people with more passion, experience and knowledge on the matter. 👍
> 
> Here are couple of threads with a lot of info on the subject 👌
> ...


Yes, Junghans is a prime source of these kinds of clocks. But I'll shut up about clocks now in this thread. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> 🇸🇪 Swedish brand Triwa is the company behind this “masterpiece“ 🤯
> 
> Quite distasteful even for a atem to be funny, but they sold many so someone likes it 🧐
> 
> ...


I don't think this is suitable for someone who likes DT, is it? The closest brand akin to this approach (though largely nonpolitical I believe) is Mr Jones Watches, and I must say, the horological flair in their design colabs outperform Triwa here. Still even they might do well to move away from batteries altogether in the spirit of not wasting too much in producing more fleeting or special occasion (art/novelty) watches.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

BTNMNKI said:


> This gimmicky thing aside, I think Triwa have actually had a number of really nice looking designs in their lineup. The issue is of course, they don't have a very good rep when it comes to longevity. And their current plastic divers have no business being as expensive as they are.


Very good point ☝👍, none of their watches have adequate pricing in my humble opinion but what do I know??? ….. All watches I have had from Triwa wave been massive disappointment in terms of quality and regardless their appeal design-wise and concept-wise it will still take a lot of convincing for me to buy Triwa again even used (Or especially used 😣)
Ocean Plastic campaign idea is admirable but I am very sceptical towards companies who beat the drum so much for making “environmentaly friendly” products! Besides everyone is making recycled plastic products, from IKEA to Otterbox… it’s just another “new“ available material on the market still subject to Marketing twist trough guild! but my opinion is this…, if product of such type breaks in matter of 2 years or less which has been my experience so far, who cares what plastic its made of…
It becomes another garbage that needs to be recycled!

PS. Sorry for the bad English!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Very good point ☝👍, none of their watches have adequate pricing in my humble opinion but what do I know??? ….. All watches I have had from Triwa wave been massive disappointment in terms of quality and regardless their appeal design-wise and concept-wise it will still take a lot of convincing for me to buy Triwa again even used (Or especially used 😣)
> Ocean Plastic campaign idea is admirable but I am very sceptical towards companies who beat the drum so much for making “environmentaly friendly” products! Besides everyone is making recycled plastic products, from IKEA to Otterbox… it’s just another “new“ available material on the market still subject to Marketing twist trough guild! but my opinion is this…, if product of such type breaks in matter of 2 years or less which has been my experience so far, who cares what plastic its made of…
> It becomes another garbage that needs to be recycled!
> 
> PS. Sorry for the bad English!


Just needing to jump in on this off-topic (yet relevant) sentiment. Ultimately, we need to move away from plastics. Since the materials already exist, we may keep using rather than disposing them (unless this can be done responsibly) if it doesn't further burden the earth's system, but it essentially does not rid us of the plastic problem. When all single use plastics from the environment can be assembled and used in more durable use cases, it will at least slow environmental deterioration down and perhaps reduce it, but not remove it. (In the same vein, we should be reducing our reliance on batteries, thus quartz movements, since it's ultimately not necessary. For me this is my biggest gripe with quartz aside from being cuaght out when the battery dies. It's not about a horological argument per se, although I love how mechanical watches finally bounced back from the quartz crisis.)


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Yes, Junghans is a prime source of these kinds of clocks. But I'll shut up about clocks now in this thread. Thanks for the links.


Hangart has serious histor


Benjamin NV said:


> Just needing to jump in on this off-topic (yet relevant) sentiment. Ultimately, we need to move away from plastics. Since the materials already exist, we may keep using rather than disposing them (unless this can be done responsibly) if it doesn't further burden the earth's system, but it essentially does not rid us of the plastic problem. When all single use plastics from the environment can be assembled and used in more durable use cases, it will at least slow environmental deterioration down and perhaps reduce it, but not remove it. (In the same vein, we should be reducing our reliance on batteries, thus quartz movements, since it's ultimately not necessary. For me this is my biggest gripe with quartz aside from being cuaght out when the battery dies. It's not about a horological argument per se, although I love how mechanical watches finally bounced back from the quartz crisis.)


You have good point! I do like solar watches though 😬


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> Another new Micro brand taking Sweden 🇸🇪 by storm is Söner. It’s already been spotted in cou of Swedish celebrities wrists regardless its very affordable entry level prices.
> Quality is decent from what my buddy Evert told me after 2 months of wear, but I am not rushing to buy one yet! I think Colors are boring as of yet! I will wait for Salmon or creem white of some sort.
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, that blue and green dial version look pretty good !


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Hangart has serious histor
> 
> You have good point! I do like solar watches though 😬


Yes, solar is good with me too, though not loving the fact that this often causes the dials to be somewhat transparent. Ultimately solar also relies on a battery and should you use it long enough that it needs replacing this may not be so easy. So there is a shortcoming too. Naturally if the battery life of quartz is 10+ years I have the feeling that the environmental impact calculations may start becoming interesting, although it is also not only about environmental impact when batteries are concerned.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Ya, that blue and green dial version look pretty good !


I agree, I prefer that one too 🤩🤩


----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)

Finnish Joe said:


> Hi guys, what is your favourite watch or watch brand coming from Scandinavia and The North ?
> 
> Here are few of the watches I have pleasure having! What’s yours !
> 
> ...


nice overview, thanks


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

TR007 said:


> nice overview, thanks


Pleasure, its amazing watch for the price and again one of the most impressive crystal I have ever seen in over 10 years!


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Benjamin NV said:


> Yes, solar is good with me too, though not loving the fact that this often causes the dials to be somewhat transparent. Ultimately solar also relies on a battery and should you use it long enough that it needs replacing this may not be so easy. So there is a shortcoming too. Naturally if the battery life of quartz is 10+ years I have the feeling that the environmental impact calculations may start becoming interesting, although it is also not only about environmental impact when batteries are concerned.


I’ve only replaced a capacitor in one Eco-Drive watch, so I don’t know how widely the solar technology varies between brands, but it’s basically just a battery change. The capacitor looks like a button battery, just with a little appendage that connects to the solar works.

That doesn’t address the battery disposal issue, I know.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

rxmar23 said:


> I’ve only replaced a capacitor in one Eco-Drive watch, so I don’t know how widely the solar technology varies between brands, but it’s basically just a battery change. The capacitor looks like a button battery, just with a little appendage that connects to the solar works.
> 
> That doesn’t address the battery disposal issue, I know.


Great to know that didn't cause any issues though. I understood that to be perhaps trickier. At the very least it means your solar doesn't go obsolete.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Today I am wearing Leijona X Voutilainen Försti on one of the 3 most comfortable straps I have ever tried in my 20 years in this hobby! SWC nylon velcro! 
Fits the watch perfectly 🤌🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Great to know that didn't cause any issues though. I understood that to be perhaps trickier. At the very least it means your solar doesn't go obsolete.


But either way, change battery and capacitor in 10 to 15 years is better than every 18 to 26 months on average quartz!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another brand I have been curious about, but I haven’t find much info about.
The brand doesn’t answer emails atm 🧐
Realy like the design though 🤩🤩🤩































Photos source (Montredo)


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Another brand I have been curious about, but I haven’t find much info about.
> The brand doesn’t answer emails atm 🧐
> Realy like the design though 🤩🤩🤩
> 
> ...


I shall investigate. That green dial design is tickling me for sure!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Benjamin NV said:


> I shall investigate. That green dial design is tickling me for sure!


Yes, the layered bullseye design would be my pick for sure. It's sturring the modernist in me, surprisingly somewhat like the Timex Giorgio Galli lately, which I'm seriously considering thanks to it's affordable price point. That's what I do immediately wondering about with Richardt Mejer: the price of this seems ambitious. I may be wrong, but I understood STP1-11 being a supposedly highly affordable ETA alternative. Judging by the equally unusual stepped enamel dial and otherwise considered design of the Firle Sennen using the same movement (no date though), I feel this could been 150EUR cheaper. A nice detail-oriented touch on the green is the yellow font on the date wheel. That deserves applause.

[edit]
A detail they might have done better in my opinion is the side of the raised bezel. I was fully expecting that tiny sliver to have a mirror polish to elevate the case, but looking closely, I don't think it has... assuming I'm right, I think they may have missed an opportunity to subtly apply multiple finishes on the case.

[edit2]
A search on this very forum answered this for me beyond doubt. See the picture below. Anyone else think that polishing the vertical of the raised bezel might have given the impression of a floating top? I seriously wonder if they did not consider it.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

I do think this is a wonderful colour combination too. More reserved, perhaps than the green with yellow accents, but perhaps therefore more versatile, surprising, and enduring... I now realise this was already launched on Kickstarter in 2019 (_really_ should have bought then at the more than reasonable, almost no-brainer, price of 425!)








The lugs do look a bit rigid and unforgivingly straight, the way their jutting out above the wrist. Would be great to get some Richardt Mejer Automatisk owner experiences on here!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I do think this is a wonderful colour combination too. More reserved, perhaps than the green with yellow accents, but perhaps therefore more versatile, surprising, and enduring... I now realise this was already launched on Kickstarter in 2019 (_really_ should have bought then at the more than reasonable, almost no-brainer, price of 425!)
> View attachment 16501425
> 
> The lugs do look a bit rigid and unforgivingly straight, the way their jutting out above the wrist. Would be great to get some Richardt Mejer Automatisk owner experiences on here!


I agree, well said!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Falling in love with this bad boy from Sweden 🇸🇪 ? 😍😍😍 
Yeah, quite possibly 😁🥰


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

🇫🇮 Finnish Leijona X Försti meeting first spring evening Sun after long months of darkness!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

It does look better on my buddy‘s wrist than on mine but who cares, wear what you like right? 🤩
AndoAndoAndo A1 with code name Black Donut 😁 love that quirky watch 😁


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Not sure if the name Susan Galvin from Galvin Watch Company has already been mentioned on this thread. For sure, this is stretching the focus a little. How often do you get a watch company in the global south claiming Nordic heritage? In this case, we're talking about an Australian product, created by a Finnish designer. You be the judge if that's ok. Currently a Kickstarter campaign underway for a rather decorative model, the Loimu: Loimu - an Automatic Watch With a Blazing Guilloche Dial 
Departing from a much more conservative style in their first watch:








I quite like this design and the colour blue, here, seems well-judged. However, it also stays a little on the 'nothing wrong with it, but nothing particularly exciting about it either' side of things for me. Whether the shake-up of the Loimu is what it needs, I'm not sure. The Loimu is a watch I'd like to see in real life. Wondering what people here think of the Loimu's bracelet, which looks attractive, but not very flexible to my completely inexperienced eyes.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Not sure if the name Susan Galvin from Galvin Watch Company has already been mentioned on this thread. For sure, this is stretching the focus a little. How often do you get a watch company in the global south claiming Nordic heritage? In this case, we're talking about an Australian product, created by a Finnish designer. You be the judge if that's ok. Currently a Kickstarter campaign underway for a rather decorative model, the Loimu: Loimu - an Automatic Watch With a Blazing Guilloche Dial
> Departing from a much more conservative style in their first watch:
> View attachment 16504724
> 
> I quite like this design and the colour blue, here, seems well-judged. However, it also stays a little on the 'nothing wrong with it, but nothing particularly exciting about it either' side of things for me. Whether the shake-up of the Loimu is what it needs, I'm not sure. The Loimu is a watch I'd like to see in real life. Wondering what people here think of the Loimu's bracelet, which looks attractive, but not very flexible to my completely inexperienced eyes.


I want to be optimistic and supportive of a brand started by fello Finn, but the truth is I am underwhelmed by the quality of the first model end even more of the marketing angle. There is too much OFF with Galvin brand. There is a reason that only one single shop in Finland has couple of watches on shel!

Sorry for not being as positive as you perhaps hoped but I don’t see the value. Quality is average at best with the first Alku too.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Not sure if the name Susan Galvin from Galvin Watch Company has already been mentioned on this thread. For sure, this is stretching the focus a little. How often do you get a watch company in the global south claiming Nordic heritage? In this case, we're talking about an Australian product, created by a Finnish designer. You be the judge if that's ok. Currently a Kickstarter campaign underway for a rather decorative model, the Loimu: Loimu - an Automatic Watch With a Blazing Guilloche Dial
> Departing from a much more conservative style in their first watch:
> View attachment 16504724
> 
> I quite like this design and the colour blue, here, seems well-judged. However, it also stays a little on the 'nothing wrong with it, but nothing particularly exciting about it either' side of things for me. Whether the shake-up of the Loimu is what it needs, I'm not sure. The Loimu is a watch I'd like to see in real life. Wondering what people here think of the Loimu's bracelet, which looks attractive, but not very flexible to my completely inexperienced eyes.


Sorry for being so harsh, but this thread is most likely inspiration for someone to buy watches and I think I should responsibly say my honest opinion and experience!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I had to repost this gorgeous photo of Monchard Trenchhunter 🇸🇪 (photo) by @MaBr .
Absolutely stunning photo! 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Something new from Bragdur Norway 🇳🇴


FLYGER | BRAGDUR


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another project from Norway 🇳🇴, sadly not much information thus far, but the design…. 🤩🤩🤩! 









Cursus Watch Co.


Cursus Watch Co.



www.cursuswatches.com


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

The Norwegian 🇳🇴 DW? 
Harper&Brooks is a brand I have had in the past, qualify was decent for the price and customer service was ok, basically another Scandinavian minimalist watch that is trying hard to stay relevant.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I was searching for ladies watch for my lady and stumbled upon this 🧐🤭

1430 € for a quartz watch with 50 € movement sold on a website with single photo of each watch….
that’s lazy and overpri! 

Otherwise unique watch from Denmark! 🇩🇰





__





Georg Jensen | Official Online Shop | Free Gift Wrapping


Explore all products, collections and offers at the official Georg Jensen Online Shop. Free gift wrapping. Timeless Scandinavian design since 1904.




www.georgjensen.com


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Sorry for being so harsh, but this thread is most likely inspiration for someone to buy watches and I think I should responsibly say my honest opinion and experience!


No harm done! Well, not to me that is. I much appreciate your knowledge and honesty. As I said myself, from the photography of the Alku model I don't immediately see much wrong with it, but also couldn't get enthusiastic myself. The blue colour is good, but that alone doesn't make up a quality watch. The approach with the Loimu is creative, but highly decorative. I personally don't care much for the colours and felt that the decoration on that really feels more like decoration than an inherent part of the watch design. Nonetheless, it's clear that it sells online, seeing how it more than met it's funding target. As with so many things online, nothing will ever beat hands-on experience, which is a luxury many of us won't have. I don't have further knowledge of it, and didn't hang around long enough to take in the marketing story, except for being a Fin in Australia. One can clearly sell using a Nordic inspiration, but for what is effectively an Australian brand, perhaps an outback and Jungle inspired design would have made more sense. I only posted because it's clearly still up for grabs (and not very expensive, even if the value could be debated), and it's designed by a Fin.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Another project from Norway 🇳🇴, sadly not much information thus far, but the design…. 🤩🤩🤩!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm finding myself liking case designs with cutaways or slits in the side. Otherwise, a chunky chrono like this is just not for me. I also dislike the prominence of the branding. I even dislike it where arguably a brand has something to shout about (e.g. Girard Perregaux, even if their 12 o'clock marker is perhaps among the more tasteful branded markers). Here they could at least have stuck to only the emblem, assuming they want to be bold.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I was searching for ladies watch for my lady and stumbled upon this 🧐🤭
> 
> 1430 € for a quartz watch with 50 € movement sold on a website with single photo of each watch….
> that’s lazy and overpri!
> ...


What you're buying here is a Georg Jensen design. It's a big design name. Although I'm into minimalist design tendencies, or at least nothing that could be described as superfluous clutter, this from the photo is clearly a massive step too far for me to stay interesting. It would then need to come from material use or something, but somehow I doubt that it would earn its keep


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> The Norwegian 🇳🇴 DW?
> Harper&Brooks is a brand I have had in the past, qualify was decent for the price and customer service was ok, basically another Scandinavian minimalist watch that is trying hard to stay relevant.
> 
> View attachment 16505203


I like the contrasted small second dial and, what looks to me like a cushioned quilted texture on the main dial. In those aspects alone, I've yet to see a DW half as interesting.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I had to repost this gorgeous photo of Monchard Trenchhunter 🇸🇪 (photo) by @MaBr .
> Absolutely stunning photo! 🤩🤩🤩
> 
> 
> View attachment 16505139


That's a fetching field! Not sure it'd be a keeper. The combination of hour markers is nice as is the gradient. I wonder if the photo makes the watch more interesting than what it offers in isolation.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I like the contrasted small second dial and, what looks to me like a cushioned quilted texture on the main dial. In those aspects alone, I've yet to see a DW half as interesting.


Can’t agree more! I like the dial too!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> That's a fetching field! Not sure it'd be a keeper. The combination of hour markers is nice as is the gradient. I wonder if the photo makes the watch more interesting than what it offers in isolation.


It’s just as interesting and beautiful and if it was 41 m I would have kept mine, but it was too small for me back then! Otherwise, the watch is like chameleon, every strap makes it a new watch, rare animal 😊


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> No harm done! Well, not to me that is. I much appreciate your knowledge and honesty. As I said myself, from the photography of the Alku model I don't immediately see much wrong with it, but also couldn't get enthusiastic myself. The blue colour is good, but that alone doesn't make up a quality watch. The approach with the Loimu is creative, but highly decorative. I personally don't care much for the colours and felt that the decoration on that really feels more like decoration than an inherent part of the watch design. Nonetheless, it's clear that it sells online, seeing how it more than met it's funding target. As with so many things online, nothing will ever beat hands-on experience, which is a luxury many of us won't have. I don't have further knowledge of it, and didn't hang around long enough to take in the marketing story, except for being a Fin in Australia. One can clearly sell using a Nordic inspiration, but for what is effectively an Australian brand, perhaps an outback and Jungle inspired design would have made more sense. I only posted because it's clearly still up for grabs (and not very expensive, even if the value could be debated), and it's designed by a Fin.


There is more than what’s meet the eye, but I honestly think quality, value and marketing are OFF and the Finnish angle is too week to call it Nordic brand!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> There is more than what’s meet the eye, but I honestly think quality, value and marketing are OFF and the Finnish angle is too week to call it Nordic brand!


You set the rules on that! It's clear you know how to tease the qualifying brands out of the woodwork!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> You set the rules on that! It's clear you know how to tease the qualifying brands out of the woodwork!


Not sure I understand what you mean 😦


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Not sure I understand what you mean 😦


Sorry, don't mean to be obtuse. I mean, as the OP I'm abiding by your rules as to which brands are sufficiently Nordic and clearly this actually isn't one, so that's fair. In addition, I never cease to be amazed at how many Nordic brands you seem to know and find out about. You're by far the biggest and most constant contributor of other brands on here. It's fantastic! I've added the Richardt Mejer to the list of slightly more attainable watches that are really worth considering for future splashes.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Before Leijona X Voutilainen there was Leijona Swiss Made series 🇫🇮🇨🇭, well there still is I think 🧐


*







*


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Before Leijona X Voutilainen there was Leijona Swiss Made series 🇫🇮🇨🇭, well there still is I think 🧐
> 
> *
> View attachment 16508299
> ...


I like the intermittent railway track. It's just about different enough, but I guess it won't really stand out in practice


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Sorry, don't mean to be obtuse. I mean, as the OP I'm abiding by your rules as to which brands are sufficiently Nordic and clearly this actually isn't one, so that's fair. In addition, I never cease to be amazed at how many Nordic brands you seem to know and find out about. You're by far the biggest and most constant contributor of other brands on here. It's fantastic! I've added the Richardt Mejer to the list of slightly more attainable watches that are really worth considering for future splashes.


Oh that is truly flattering Ben, Scandinavian and Nordic watches are obviously my passion and active interest but I am in no way expert, so the rules are as much mine as everyone else’s. I hope more people are posting, not just me 👌
To be brutaly honest I couldn’t care less if someone buys Galvin or Rohje watch on their own, but if my advice is involved in any way… I do care ☺ We all seek the best, that’s why we are here 🤜🏼🤛🍻
Appreciate your kind words and the active participation, I already made 2 friends here on the thread, feels more and more like home every day 🏡


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I like the intermittent railway track. It's just about different enough, but I guess it won't really stand out in practice


It does, watch has nice dial, that’s why I posted the photos, most of Leijona (Standart) watches today makes me scratch my head, but some models look like we’ll tough true both in terms of design, quality and even pricing to complete a nice package. This one is such model.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here are few Leijona Standard Line watches 🇫🇮


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Been checking Pansar Sweden lately. Sent them an email asking for more information a week ago but no reply so far 

Really liking this crown (although I think it's too big):









What do you guys think?

Pansar Sweden AB


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Been checking Pansar Sweden lately. Sent them an email asking for more information a week ago but no reply so far
> 
> Really liking this crown (although I think it's too big):
> 
> ...


Yeah, so did I couple of months ago, try IG!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Yeah, so did I couple of months ago, try IG!


Will do!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Here are few Leijona Standard Line watches 🇫🇮
> 
> View attachment 16508358
> 
> ...


They're certainly not the worst looking watches I have seen, but it stays very neutral and flat for the most part. Nothing as standout as the Leijona X Voutilainen. It's also a shame the lion emblem is not used on these.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Elmero said:


> Been checking Pansar Sweden lately. Sent them an email asking for more information a week ago but no reply so far
> 
> Really liking this crown (although I think it's too big):
> 
> ...


That's a fantastic crown shape! I'm less won over by the signature implementation. What are the watches like?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Oh that is truly flattering Ben, Scandinavian and Nordic watches are obviously my passion and active interest but I am in no way expert, so the rules are as much mine as everyone else’s. I hope more people are posting, not just me 👌
> To be brutaly honest I couldn’t care less if someone buys Galvin or Rohje watch on their own, but if my advice is involved in any way… I do care ☺ We all seek the best, that’s why we are here 🤜🏼🤛🍻
> Appreciate your kind words and the active participation, I already made 2 friends here on the thread, feels more and more like home every day 🏡


While I am in no way tied to any particular theme in my watch interest beyond good design with an authentic foundation and excellent execution (in keeping with price), I find myself owning two Nordic microbrands, one Norwegian, one Swedish. It doesn't escape me that there is elegance to taking an interest in a Danish and Estonian design, all introduced by you, and even if I know the Jalo Sport to be too big, that's a Finish one in my radar too. If I had endless funds, they'd get their separate shelf as representatives of their respective countries!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> That's a fantastic crown shape! I'm less won over by the signature implementation. What are the watches like?


Can't comment on the watches any more than what's available on their website, but they look interesting enough for me (and Finnish Joe, apparently) to contact them for further info.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Elmero said:


> Been checking Pansar Sweden lately. Sent them an email asking for more information a week ago but no reply so far
> 
> Really liking this crown (although I think it's too big):
> 
> ...


I like the looks of the watch, and the crown shape is interesting, but man is it big.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Benjamin NV said:


> They're certainly not the worst looking watches I have seen, but it stays very neutral and flat for the most part. Nothing as standout as the Leijona X Voutilainen. It's also a shame the lion emblem is not used on these.


I can see that perspective and it’s not wrong, but I’m looking for a well executed watch with a clean dial and straightforward hands and indexes. No lume, just something to catch the light. Kind of a Grand Seiko aesthetic, if you will. These models would work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Elmero said:


> Can't comment on the watches any more than what's available on their website, but they look interesting enough for me (and Finnish Joe, apparently) to contact them for further info.


I had yet to visit their site. I only see the Älva pictured there, which admittedly looks interesting and accomplished. I just might want them to tone down the profuse use of their logo somewhat, although I think it actually does create an interesting pattern on the dial. It's intriguing and actually quite attractive. But yes, now I do see what you mean with the size of the crown. Couldn't they have executed the same shape just a smidgen smaller? I don't think it needs a crown that big. Any intel on their pricing?


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Love this thread--lots of fantastic watches! Anyone have experience with the S.U.F 180? I'm on a slow search for my next watch. Mostly looking at NOMOS (Club Neomatik or Ahoi 36mm) and a few GS models. Curious to hear thoughts from anyone that has a 180 on how they stack up. If it were under 2k, it would be tough to say no, but 3k on bracelet is getting up there for my budget. Cheers!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> They're certainly not the worst looking watches I have seen, but it stays very neutral and flat for the most part. Nothing as standout as the Leijona X Voutilainen. It's also a shame the lion emblem is not used on these.


I agree 👍😃


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> While I am in no way tied to any particular theme in my watch interest beyond good design with an authentic foundation and excellent execution (in keeping with price), I find myself owning two Nordic microbrands, one Norwegian, one Swedish. It doesn't escape me that there is elegance to taking an interest in a Danish and Estonian design, all introduced by you, and even if I know the Jalo Sport to be too big, that's a Finish one in my radar too. If I had endless funds, they'd get their separate shelf as representatives of their respective countries!


I am getting the Estonia Architect in a week or so, it’s such an amazing piece I had to 😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

fire_lantern said:


> Love this thread--lots of fantastic watches! Anyone have experience with the S.U.F 180? I'm on a slow search for my next watch. Mostly looking at NOMOS (Club Neomatik or Ahoi 36mm) and a few GS models. Curious to hear thoughts from anyone that has a 180 on how they stack up. If it were under 2k, it would be tough to say no, but 3k on bracelet is getting up there for my budget. Cheers!


You can’t compare 180 to Nomos or GS totally different animals. the bracelet on the 180 is phenomenal in terms of finishing and feel, I had it on my wrist for an hour having coffee with friend who owns three 180 and a bracelet. There is one issue though… those male links aren’t beauty in person, the gap after the male Link is something you cant unsee and the bracelet is a bit too massive for that skinny watch. But man it’s high quality stuff that bracelet 100%


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I am getting the Estonia Architect in a week or so, it’s such an amazing piece I had to 😁


You rascal! Which colour?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Another brand I have been curious about, but I haven’t find much info about.
> The brand doesn’t answer emails atm
> Realy like the design though
> 
> ...


Those thin quartz with long lugs would look killer on bracelet! too bad the brand only proposes leather strap.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

mougino said:


> Those thin quartz with long lugs would look killer on bracelet! too bad the brand only proposes leather strap.


Bracelets are not essential for me, but I do agree their models might look very good on a coherently styled bracelet. Perhaps it's in the works. I'm a little concern the communication channels around the brand seem so quiet, including social media. Also virtually no reviews to be found. I did find one satisfied owner on a different forum, though the Automatisk was part of a large collection, so didn't get worn much.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

mougino said:


> Those thin quartz with long lugs would look killer on bracelet! too bad the brand only proposes leather strap.


Really good observation! Totally!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> You rascal! Which colour?


Grey dial 😄


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Grey dial 😄


I will be looking forward to lots of gorgeous photos (assuming your current wearing challenge is over by then)


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

I like the look of my Straum with gentle highlights like this


----------



## yosukesan (Nov 18, 2020)

Does Jules Jurgensen still exist ?


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> I had yet to visit their site. I only see the Älva pictured there, which admittedly looks interesting and accomplished. I just might want them to tone down the profuse use of their logo somewhat, although I think it actually does create an interesting pattern on the dial. It's intriguing and actually quite attractive. But yes, now I do see what you mean with the size of the crown. Couldn't they have executed the same shape just a smidgen smaller? I don't think it needs a crown that big. Any intel on their pricing?


No idea about pricing. Hopefully they'll eventually reply to my multiple requests for info. Don't know if @Finnish Joe got any replies when he tried contacting Pansar (?)


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

fire_lantern said:


> Love this thread--lots of fantastic watches! Anyone have experience with the S.U.F 180? I'm on a slow search for my next watch. Mostly looking at NOMOS (Club Neomatik or Ahoi 36mm) and a few GS models. Curious to hear thoughts from anyone that has a 180 on how they stack up. If it were under 2k, it would be tough to say no, but 3k on bracelet is getting up there for my budget. Cheers!


I agree with @Finnish Joe that GS and the S.U.F are totally different beasts to be compared.

Regarding the bracelet: quality is exceptional. Male links add a lot to the lug-to-lug measure but, in my case that was welcomed, as it added some wrist-presence that makes it look (at least to me) better on my 18.7 wrist.

Let me know if you'd like to see some specific detail or angle photos and I'll make sure to try my best to capture them for you to see.

Im very happy with my 180T. It's a subdued watch, but everything (polishing, brushing, chamfers, dial printing...) is perfectly done with very high tolerances and runs great, at a consistent -1.6 sec/day


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> I like the look of my Straum with gentle highlights like this
> View attachment 16509829


How are you liking it after some time with it? I'm still waiting for the white dials to ship


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> I am getting the Estonia Architect in a week or so, it’s such an amazing piece I had to


Congrats! The more I see it, the more I like it! I guess I'll have to scratch that itch eventually. For the time being, really looking forward to seeing pics of yours once you get it!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

yosukesan said:


> Does Jules Jurgensen still exist ?


I don’t think so, perhaps under other brand…..🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> No idea about pricing. Hopefully they'll eventually reply to my multiple requests for info. Don't know if @Finnish Joe got any replies when he tried contacting Pansar (?)


Will let you know!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Will let you know!


 So you too, my friend, are waiting for them to reply! They certainly seem to take it slow (not necessarily a bad thing in this immediate world we live in)


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> So you too, my friend, are waiting for them to reply! They certainly seem to take it slow (not necessarily a bad thing in this immediate world we live in)


We’ll I just want to know about the brand! I am not in position to buy any time soon now, especially after adding Jurmo and Estonia to my box and planing to add Celegin Chrino in the Autumn! 
if Leijona X Jalo Sport was 39 mm that would have surely mess up my plan as I absolutely love the dial and the casebut not the size!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> We’ll I just want to know about the brand! I am not in position to buy any time soon now, especially after adding Jurmo and Estonia to my box and planing to add Celegin Chrino in the Autumn!
> if Leijona X Jalo Sport was 39 mm that would have surely mess up my plan as I absolutely love the dial and the casebut not the size!


More or less in the same position as you. I want to know more about the brand (including prices)! I really should stay away from this thread to be able to recover some funds!


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks @Elmero and @Finnish Joe for the thoughts and feedback. Those photos are outstanding and makes everything all the more tempting. I wasn't necessarily trying to compare GS and NOMOS but rather just mentioning that those are a couple others on my radar at the moment and I quite like. The bracelet on the 180 really does seem to be on another level. Tempting tempting tempting...

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

fire_lantern said:


> Thanks @Elmero and @Finnish Joe for the thoughts and feedback. Those photos are outstanding and makes everything all the more tempting. I wasn't necessarily trying to compare GS and NOMOS but rather just mentioning that those are a couple others on my radar at the moment and I quite like. The bracelet on the 180 really does seem to be on another level. Tempting tempting tempting...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


It is however something you have to try before buying 🤜🏼🤛


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This is what I keep in the house at the moment, not everything is Nordic and Scandinavian but most of it is! 2 of my favourite watch brands ever E.C.Anderson 🇸🇪 and Ole Mathiesen 🇩🇰 I always have handy and those will stay in the collection no matter what! ☺


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Anyone knows this brand ?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Gollade79 said:


> It's the Iceland 🇮🇸 for sure


It’s Danish / Swedish ☺


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Anyone knows this brand ?
> 
> View attachment 16511446
> 
> ...


Of course! Arcanaut, from Denmark!


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

My favorites are Gustafsson & Sjögren 



















and also Sarpaneva.














































Thanks.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Elmero said:


> How are you liking it after some time with it? I'm still waiting for the white dials to ship


I'm starting to appreciate it more when worn in different settings. I still find it a little big under cuff, but one key for me was to wear it tighter around the wrist. One position tighter helped the wearing comfort considerably and actually doesn't cause discomfort as I feared. I find my watches should not move easily from their position on the wrist once put on and the bigger size with added weight initially caused some sliding when worn in normal day-to-day action. I do think I'll retain my focus on smaller sizes in the future, which is an important lesson, as this was my first larger watch.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> I'm starting to appreciate it more when worn in different settings. I still find it a little big under cuff, but one key for me was to wear it tighter around the wrist. One position tighter helped the wearing comfort considerably and actually doesn't cause discomfort as I feared. I find my watches should not move easily from their position on the wrist once put on and the bigger size with added weight initially caused some sliding when worn in normal day-to-day action. I do think I'll retain my focus on smaller sizes in the future, which is an important lesson, as this was my first larger watch.


Thanks for sharing this and glad you're enjoying it more now.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Blast from the past, Swiss Leijona from late 60’s 🇨🇭🇫🇮


----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)

Von Doren


----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)

Henry Archer


----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm eagerly awaiting the Shellback from Turseno


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Brilliant combination sir 🇳🇴🍻🇳🇴


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

darrenak said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting the Shellback from Turseno
> View attachment 16515862


Congratulations for your smart choice 👍 You will love that bracelet 😍😍😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Never taught I would say this, but Erikas Originals works great on this Leijona X Voutilainen Försti Diver 💙🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

ffritz said:


> Maybe not my favorite Scandinavian watch, but the only one I own.
> 
> With some hand finishing done in Scotland..
> 
> ...


Lovely combination 👌🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

hgercek said:


> View attachment 16189558


Phenomenal dial, phenomenal brand 🍻


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

darrenak said:


> Henry Archer
> View attachment 16515853
> 
> View attachment 16515854


Very intriguing design on the purple(ish) dial 🇩🇰


----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> Very intriguing design on the purple(ish) dial 🇩🇰


I really like them especially the blue.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

darrenak said:


> I really like them especially the blue.


Totaly, fresh and playful dial, they don’t appear much here in Nordic forums, how did you learn about them?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Next week I will be enjoying this bad boy from AndoAndoAndo Finland 🇫🇮
on one of my very favourite straps from SWC USA


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Very much enjoying this beast ! ❤


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Very much enjoying this beast ! ❤
> 
> View attachment 16521846
> 
> ...


I like the case finish on that model, it really fits the design and doesn’t show scratches easily! The crown size is lovely and to my memory dream to use. 
The the date window looks a bit off to me, it brakes the dial symmetry and it would have worked better at 6, however that’s personal preference, so I will shut up now about that🍻. You made a good choice, good looking affordable watch with own design! Have you tried any yellow strap on that beast 😃🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Day 29 of 31.… 2 days left of me wearing this Leijona X Voutilainen Försti for a charity challenge.
I have to say, it’s growing on me 😍😍😍


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> I like the case finish on that model, it really fits the design and doesn’t show scratches easily! The crown size is lovely and to my memory dream to use.
> The the date window looks a bit off to me, it brakes the dial symmetry and it would have worked better at 6, however that’s personal preference, so I will shut up now about that🍻. You made a good choice, good looking affordable watch with own design! Have you tried any yellow strap on that beast 😃🔥


Haven’t tried a yellow strap but it came with a tropical fkm rubber strap as well as a traditional diver style fkm rubber strap. I absolutely love Pooks tropical straps, they are the best I’ve found.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Haven’t tried a yellow strap but it came with a tropical fkm rubber strap as well as a traditional diver style fkm rubber strap. I absolutely love Pooks tropical straps, they are the best I’ve found.


Will have to check them out 😃


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Is It Blue or is it Green? We’ll it’s both I think ☺

I had the rare opportunity and pleasure to take a look at couple of new Epoch watches and one Halda watch from Sweden 🇸🇪 Here is the Epoch President from Sweden in Something I would call Swedish Blue. I much rather wear this blue than the hyped “Tiffany blue”! 
Case finishing is superb and same goes for the dial, hands and applied markers. Love the day and date window and the fact that it doesn’t say Automatic with big letters like on 80% of watches now days. I rather have the word President, but that’s perhaps just me. 😊 Bracelet is fantastic and not too heavy, wears like 39 mm watch on my little over 7 inch wrist. 

Will post more photos in the coming days 👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

And here Is a watch I never taught I will see in person ☺ 

Halda Race Pilot from Sweden 🇸🇪 .

Most likely this is most over engendered and technologically advanced in house made watch from the entire Nordic region. What a treat to handle this beast. It excites me more than Omega and Rolex ever did! 
The spec, the design, the quality, the history, the pedigree… it’s all here! Faulting this watch on my part will be pretentious and snobbish, but I have no reason! This is a timepiece that makes Swedish and Nordic Horology proud! 
The Founder Mikael Sandstöm is an icon and a legend in Swedish Horology and beyond, and the story of him obtaining the Halda brand is one worth to spend the time to read! Halda brand itself has long and rich history starting with man Called Henning Hammerlund who put Swedish horology on the world stage already in 1893.

I hope you enjoy the photos 🇸🇪💛💙💛


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

After 31 days wearing this beast of a watch Leijona X Voutilainen Försti I can say this: 
I am not bored, I am not tired of it, I am not in love with it. What I have become however is a respectful friend of this time piece and a hopeful dreamer! I am not as sceptical or as critical as I once was but I don’t thing this is “IT” form Leijona, there is more and better to come and this watch proves it In more than one ways. 
Försti is a watch that is part of a concept and fills a nich for the Nordic horology nerds and the high quality aesthetics bunch who are after something Voutilainen himself approved and worked with but allowed price tag many can actually afford. Leijona is a brand that has such rich and honourable past with so many amazing characters involved, a brand that for decades inspired trust, reliability, affordability, memory and to most of us Finns a household name. A true Finnish Icon regardless it was almost never made in Finland 🇫🇮! 

Leijona however went through some identity crisis in the last 10 years producing number of inadequate, boring and often low quality watches that inspired no one in the watch community but never the less sold well on discount at retail. Well no wonder, Leijona didn’t seem to care what the watch community think as many other brands don’t! That’s seem to be changing as Leijona produced few budget friendly models targeting directly the watch community. (That’s mostly my opinion shared by bunch of people in the watch community in Finland) 

Budget Leijona you say….? Yes!
If you are confused, don’t worry we all are!!! It makes sense to us Finns and even we scratch our heads a bit, but the concept is supposed to be simple! 
Leijona was the first Micro-brand in Finland 100 years ago and perhaps the first one in the Nordic centuries importing and selling watches made in Switzerland, so the NEW Leijona X Voutilainen is honouring that heritage practice continuing the tradition with a wow effect….getting Kari Voutilainen involved who himself offered to make both cases and dials ( in his factories in Switzerland) for this new generation high end premium line Leijona X 
(Btw I feel stupid explaining who Kari Voutilainen is, so I won’t) 

Now, as I stated earlier the Leijona Försti is not a boring watch. The dial is beautiful, crisp, legible. The text is very, very sharp, the applied markers are spectacular, so not a dial I can get board with easily… not in 31 days at least! 
The case for me is a love and hate relationship, because I love the design and execution so much but ergonomics seem to suffer... The finishing as on all Leijona X watches is absolutely phenomenal but I won’t beat that drum any longer, however, what’s not so phenomenal, is the sharp edge of the case back and the back of the case opposite of the crown. So sharp in fact, it has literally shaved most of my hair under the watch (I am not kidding). It could be dew to my wrist shape but never the less it’s a fact and it has not happened before with any other watch. 

The crown quality, finishing, threading and actions is all top notch and it is in perfect proportions with the case (IMHO). To me that matters! 

The metal bracelet is solid, beefy, very comfortable and unbelievably flexible proving that this is possible even with such solid bracelets! I absolutely love the clasp and the hidden dive extension! The brushing on the case and the metal bracelet don’t match in daylight but I have seen that on even more expensive watches. 

The movement is the big WHY for many, I have made my piece with it knowing what Kari work cost, but I wish it was at least top grade version. 

Crystal is thick and clear and the AR is actually quite good. 

The bezel action is darn good with good grip and tolerances. I like that it has muted mat bezel insert, not big fan of ceramic or sapphire bezels now days! It wouldn’t fit with the vintage design anyway! 

Final thoughts. 

I really like this Leijona X Voutilainen Försti !!! it has grown on me like not many watches did. 
I like what this watch represents or what I think it represents! It represents effort, open mindset and awareness! Perhaps a tolerance for risk too… 
I think this is a step in the right direction moving away from cheaply made Leijona watches that are always on discount at the local store to a premium, desirable brand with some heritage roots, some pedigree with Karis name involved and I hope sooner or later clear identity and message that both the consumer and the watch nerd can associate and identify with! 
Quality is there, design is there but there is work to be done and honesty I am indeed excited to see what’s next! I truly am! 

(please excuse the rough English 😅)


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> And here Is a watch I never taught I will see in person
> 
> Halda Race Pilot from Sweden  .
> 
> ...


You're a lucky guy, having access to such pieces! Can we see a pic of that Halda on your wrist, please?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> You're a lucky guy, having access to such pieces! Can we see a pic of that Halda on your wrist, please?


I humble have to agree 😊 🍀


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here is the other Epoch I had the opportunity to take a look at, I am sorry for the bad photo.


Elmero said:


> You're a lucky guy, having access to such pieces! Can we see a pic of that Halda on your wrist, please?


Tomorrow buddy, today is the last day I wear the Försti a s part of the OWGMatch Charity challenge! 💛


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

@Elmero asked for wrist shots with Halda Racing Pilot from Sweden 🇸🇪🇸🇪🇸🇪
Here it is on my 7 and a quarter (about) inch wrist .

This is a big boy at 45 mm but the rubber strap is insanely comfortable and soft, making the watch wear like a dream. The vents underneath help preventi hot spot and sweating.
The dial has next level detail and depth that sadly pictures can’t translate and the AR on this beast is out of this world. As good as any IWC and Damasko out there if not better!

Wearing this watch is ego booster, in a good way 😁 I promise ... last time I felt like that was almost 10 years ago wearing my best friends wedding gift Heritage Black Bay. It’ intoxicating but for totaly different reasons. Status and flex are not even on the menu this time… Now I know and understand watches better, I appreciate, respect and value everything that goes into building and inovating for the sake of innovation and purpose of use. Wearing the work of a genius on my wrist is again intoxicating! Yes I keep calling it beast because the size, the tech, the innovation and incredible build of this watch makes it a absolute beast but beautiful one never the less.

It’s now on my GRAIL LIST 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> @Elmero asked for wrist shots with Halda Racing Pilot from Sweden
> Here it is on my 7 and a quarter (about) inch wrist .
> 
> This is a big boy at 45 mm but the rubber strap is insanely comfortable and soft, making the watch wear like a dream. The vents underneath help preventi hot spot and sweating.
> ...


WOW 
thanks for those wristshots! I can totally appreciate the AR quality: superb! It certainly is a big watch, but not in a bad way.
Fantastic! I wonder what will Halda come up with in the future  Will totally keep an eye on them. Great stuff!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> WOW
> thanks for those wristshots! I can totally appreciate the AR quality: superb! It certainly is a big watch, but not in a bad way.
> Fantastic! I wonder what will Halda come up with in the future  Will totally keep an eye on them. Great stuff!


Perhaps another space watch masterpiece 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This is as Nordic and Scandinavian as they come 😁🤩🇸🇪
Gorgeous Epoch Black DLC and something we call in Nordic countries … “En traditionell spark” - “ One Traditional Kick” 😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I bet you never heard of this micro independent from Denmark 🇩🇰
I think it’s super cool 🇩🇰🔥🔥🔥


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Finnish Joe said:


> I bet you never heard of this micro independent from Denmark
> I think it’s super cool
> 
> 
> ...


That crystal is a bit much for me, but a nice clean design, and I love the name Aquaholic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> I bet you never heard of this micro independent from Denmark
> I think it’s super cool
> 
> 
> ...


I think Watchbandit used to sell those. Interesting brand with a fresh approach.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Back to my one of my favourite micro brands ever 🤩🤩🤩
E.C.A Göteborg Sweden 🇸🇪🇸🇪🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

rxmar23 said:


> That crystal is a bit much for me, but a nice clean design, and I love the name Aquaholic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually love that, but it might make the watch heavy 🧐


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> This is as Nordic and Scandinavian as they come
> Gorgeous Epoch Black DLC and something we call in Nordic countries … “En traditionell spark” - “ One Traditional Kick”
> 
> View attachment 16535998
> ...


So nice! This one and the President are basically the same, just different dial text (cooler on the President, IMHO) and different handset (both really nice), is that right? Which one do you like better, this or the President (dial color aside)? Also, is that strap original to the watch?


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> I actually love that, but it might make the watch heavy


7 mm acrylic. Must be a scratch-magnet, but easily polished. I think it's cool but am unsure if I'd like it past the novelty


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> So nice! This one and the President are basically the same, just different dial text (cooler on the President, IMHO) and different handset (both really nice), is that right? Which one do you like better, this or the President (dial color aside)? Also, is that strap original to the watch?


You are correct, cases appear to be the same but finishing is slightly different and the bezels are completely different profiles even if crystals are the same. 
I absolutely prefer the president, I find the type of blue on that dial very, very Special, never seen it before! 
The word President is also very attractive to me and the lume is also better on the President!
The coolest element of course is the day and date window at 6 o’clock and I think that they have made the proportions work perfectly! 

I have to asked what the strap is so when I get the answer I will let you know but it’s quite thick and fancy… 
I wish it was longer though.

Will post better photos tomorrow! It will be cold but Sunny 🌞😁


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> You are correct, cases appear to be the same but finishing is slightly different and the bezels are completely different profiles even if crystals are the same.
> I absolutely prefer the president, I find the type of blue on that dial very, very Special, never seen it before!
> The word President is also very attractive to me and the lume is also better on the President!
> The coolest element of course is the day and date window at 6 o’clock and I think that they have made the proportions work perfectly!
> ...


Thanks for your thorough reply, buddy!

Checking the photos, it seems like the President has a polished bezel, while the Automatic calendar's case is all brushed. Indeed, a bit of polished/brushed play would've benefited the Automatic calendar. The blue dial of the President is fantastic! Another detail I wish the Automatic calendar had was the "Stockholm" printing (but at 6 o'clock), as well as the Swedish "Automatisk Kalender" instead of the odd (especially when you're using a Swedish date wheel) "Automatic". Is the date window size/proportion different in the President from the Automatic calendar? I agree, it is a rather cool design choice and makes these watches stand out.

Wow, it really is cold up there!! 🥶 A rather nice 19 degrees right now over here 😎. Looking forward to those pics! Thanks for sharing them!

Cheers and have a great evening!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I hope these photos give better idea of the Epoch Automatic Calendar 🇸🇪🇸🇪


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)

Monchard watches. I like their truthfullnes. Not a bunch of lies on their websites and the owners are enthusiasts.

My fav from their collection. I don't own one myself but have heard good things.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm really liking Epoch Stockholm! Finally took the time to share some pics of my -recently acquired- Automatic Calendar orange dial LE. Please excuse any dust and lint captured by my mobile's camera.
This dial is very dynamic and changes drastically depending on light conditions and viewing angle. It sometimes looks metallic, almost "coppery", other times it looks almost like (please allow me the comparison) Le Creuset's classic "Volcanic" color enamel.
Very happy with it! Orange is probably less versatile than the black or silver versions, but I think it's fun to have some color pop.
My only real gripe is lume... I can safely say this one has the worse-ever lume in my whole collection, it's only noticeable right after charging it. It's even worse than my S.U.F 180. I wear my watches while sleeping and like to check the time if/when I wake in the middle of the night. Impossible to do with both nordic watches. Bracelet could be better, but it's not something I could complain about.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Djurgården said:


> Monchard watches. I like their truthfullnes. Not a bunch of lies on their websites and the owners are enthusiasts.
> 
> My fav from their collection. I don't own one myself but have heard good things.
> View attachment 16538274


You are 100% right! Quality is excellent and the company has good reputation of taking care of its customers. Very trusted brand around here!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> I'm really liking Epoch Stockholm! Finally took the time to share some pics of my -recently acquired- Automatic Calendar orange dial LE. Please excuse any dust and lint captured by my mobile's camera.
> This dial is very dynamic and changes drastically depending on light conditions and viewing angle. It sometimes looks metallic, almost "coppery", other times it looks almost like (please allow me the comparison) Le Creuset's classic "Volcanic" color enamel.
> Very happy with it! Orange is probably less versatile than the black or silver versions, but I think it's fun to have some color pop.
> My only real gripe is lume... I can safely say this one has the worse-ever lume in my whole collection, it's only noticeable right after charging it. It's even worse than my S.U.F 180. I wear my watches while sleeping and like to check the time if/when I wake in the middle of the night. Impossible to do with both nordic watches. Bracelet could be better, but it's not something I could complain about.
> ...


Wow those are some photos 🤩🤩🤩 well done. I have to agree, lume is terrible which I am very surprised by, since it’s s getting cheaper and cheaper do get good lume. I mean look at SWC USA 200 bucks Ark model, monster lume for no money. But I guess it wasn’t priority. I actually do like the bracelet but micro adjustment is needed! And man oh man, that Orange is gorgeous, must feel good it’s one of 50 and it will never be made again.
BTW what phone is that? Great quality photos!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Today I am enjoying the newest member in my Nordic/Scandinavian collection …..
AndoAndoAndo A1 37 mm 🇫🇮 
After a month of wearing fairly heavy Leijona X Voutilainen Försti, I am enjoying this super comfy, light and quite quirky watch on Erikas Originals Strap which is a strap I don’ actually like at all! Who said Erikas straps are stretchy??? Not true!!!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another fashion watch brand from Denmark 🇩🇰 
Nothing special, but I taught I should let you guys know it exists!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

A lovely New Monchard Texedo Chronograph 🇸🇪 review by one of my favourite watch reviewers. 
Smooth Watch Reviews 
That guy has a style!!!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

One of the top 5 brands from Sweden and their signature model Malm Catalina 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Celegin Draken Review in English 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I put my Ole Mathiesen Diver 🇩🇰 on elastic nato today. 🤌
Not too bad right?


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Wow those are some photos  well done. I have to agree, lume is terrible which I am very surprised by, since it’s s getting cheaper and cheaper do get good lume. I mean look at SWC USA 200 bucks Ark model, monster lume for no money. But I guess it wasn’t priority. I actually do like the bracelet but micro adjustment is needed! And man oh man, that Orange is gorgeous, must feel good it’s one of 50 and it will never be made again.
> BTW what phone is that? Great quality photos!


Yeah... I even began wondering if the "lume as an afterthought" had to do with those long dark winters (where lume would not charge without a flashlight) and extra-long days during summer (where lume is not needed) you guys have up there 
Of course, having secured one (number 32) of 50 is great. Makes it all the more special!
I'm using an OnePlus Nord. Nice camera. Since I gave up on Apple's products, I've been very happy with OnePlus phones. Great bang-for-buck ratio


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Another fashion watch brand from Denmark
> Nothing special, but I taught I should let you guys know it exists!
> 
> View attachment 16540035


That's actually a handsome watch


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> I put my Ole Mathiesen Diver  on elastic nato today. 🤌
> Not too bad right?
> 
> View attachment 16540138


Nice pairing!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Nice pairing!


Thank you, I am yet to wear this watch on a “wrong strap” 😅 most strap work with it 🤩


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Thank you, I am yet to wear this watch on a “wrong strap”  most strap work with it


That's 'cause it's a gorgeous watch


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> That's 'cause it's a gorgeous watch


Yes, I agree 100% 🤌🤩 and this alongside my E.CA and my Estonia 1918 are solid keepers of me, this watch and the brand have very special place in my heart and that’s s why my wife also have Ole Mathiesen.
I wish they were a bit cheaper though 😅😁 but I say this for almost every watch in my collection 😁 Don’t we all? 😅


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Another fashion watch brand from Denmark 🇩🇰
> Nothing special, but I taught I should let you guys know it exists!
> 
> View attachment 16540035


Reasonably good looks though!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

I think i


Finnish Joe said:


> I bet you never heard of this micro independent from Denmark 🇩🇰
> I think it’s super cool 🇩🇰🔥🔥🔥
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I think I did come across this brand name before, but beyond that nothing stuck with me. This massive crystal will, but not for the right reason. I find this dial very busy as well. The text east up far too much space.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I think i
> 
> Actually, I think I did come across this brand name before, but beyond that nothing stuck with me. This massive crystal will, but not for the right reason. I find this dial very busy as well. The text east up far too much space.


I quite like the idea 🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Is It Blue or is it Green? We’ll it’s both I think ☺
> 
> I had the rare opportunity and pleasure to take a look at couple of new Epoch watches and one Halda watch from Sweden 🇸🇪 Here is the Epoch President from Sweden in Something I would call Swedish Blue. I much rather wear this blue than the hyped “Tiffany blue”!
> Case finishing is superb and same goes for the dial, hands and applied markers. Love the day and date window and the fact that it doesn’t say Automatic with big letters like on 80% of watches now days. I rather have the word President, but that’s perhaps just me. 😊 Bracelet is fantastic and not too heavy, wears like 39 mm watch on my little over 7 inch wrist.
> ...


I really like these type of day date combinations, but have yet to find a watch that really works for me as a whole design. I'm not enamoured with the bold logo or the inclusion of the model name (that's becoming a bit of a pet peeve of mine, I've noticed. Who does it serve at any point to have a model name included on a dial?) For me, they also should have removed the Automatisk Kalender designation at the bottom. Especially the Kalender is redundant considering that feature is obviously included right above it.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> After 31 days wearing this beast of a watch Leijona X Voutilainen Försti I can say this:
> I am not bored, I am not tired of it, I am not in love with it. What I have become however is a respectful friend of this time piece and a hopeful dreamer! I am not as sceptical or as critical as I once was but I don’t thing this is “IT” form Leijona, there is more and better to come and this watch proves it In more than one ways.
> Försti is a watch that is part of a concept and fills a nich for the Nordic horology nerds and the high quality aesthetics bunch who are after something Voutilainen himself approved and worked with but allowed price tag many can actually afford. Leijona is a brand that has such rich and honourable past with so many amazing characters involved, a brand that for decades inspired trust, reliability, affordability, memory and to most of us Finns a household name. A true Finnish Icon regardless it was almost never made in Finland 🇫🇮!
> 
> ...


Great write up. As you kept posting images of this watch, I recognised I started to appreciate that dial more and more, and I haven't grown tired of it too! Also the aluminium bezel is one of the nicer implementations I have seen, but I find myself wondering about a dressier version of this dial (just my proclivity, of course). The ergonomics is pretty damning though, that's a disappointment, and at the price, a top grade or high quality movement should be something not even needing discussion. I'm sure they could do better. As for the bracelet and case not matching: I'm not a bracelet wearer and the fact that the far majority of photos of any watch with bracelet seem to suggest poor matches of finish between case and bracelet, this would really really bug me! In fact, I don't understand how bracelet wearers can be so forgiving of it. For me it's clear that if you cannot make it match really precisely, go for meaningful contrast.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> This is what I keep in the house at the moment, not everything is Nordic and Scandinavian but most of it is! 2 of my favourite watch brands ever E.C.Anderson 🇸🇪 and Ole Mathiesen 🇩🇰 I always have handy and those will stay in the collection no matter what! ☺
> 
> View attachment 16511444


I'd pick the dial of the Leijona x Voutilainen from this mix. After seeing you sport both the Jalo and purple hues, this looks surprisingly monochrome!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I'd pick the dial of the Leijona x Voutilainen from this mix. After seeing you sport both the Jalo and purple hues, this looks surprisingly monochrome!


Good point, honestly I also love the Leijona X Jalo Sport dial even more than the rest of the Leijona X! 
but they all have spectacular case finishing to be fair!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

It’s a green like no other! Love the case work on this model but the dial is definitely the cherry on the cake. I think there is a novelty here that I wasn’t ready to acknowledge before with other limited editions watches coming from Epoch earlier but the effort here is also even more evident. Being able to speak Swedish and Norwegian I can appreciate and feel connected to this piece here but what makes this even more important for me and most Scandinavian and Nordic watch lovers is that this is designed and planed by no other than Michael Sandström who is basicl the Steve Jobs of Swedish Horology! 
A man who has done so much and yet keep surprising the community with every new release! 
The roomer is that he is now going to make 1 of 1 watches in the Epoch line 😮.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another brand that has a famous guy behind is VonDoren Watches Norway 🇳🇴 with owner and founder Øyvind VonDoren Asbjørnsen who is world famous Author, Film director and Producer.
apparently a very good designer judging by his creative work.

Check: ØYVIND VON DOREN ASBJØRNSEN


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here is Leijona Blägä from Finland 🇫🇮
Quite popular 120 € quartz watch in Finland, one of the few models that helped Leijona brand get the attention of the local watch community in the last year or so alongside the Bofori model!
I have to confess I dont like how heavy this watch is, but I do dig the design!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Another brand that has a famous guy behind is VonDoren Watches Norway 🇳🇴 with owner and founder Øyvind VonDoren Asbjørnsen who is world famous Author, Film director and Producer.
> apparently a very good designer judging by his creative work.
> 
> Check: ØYVIND VON DOREN ASBJØRNSEN
> ...


That to me is a very handsome skin diver. In fact, certain design cues and subtleties reminded me of the highly original Dietrich Skin Diver. The end result remains very different, but there is a feel to it that sends me there. The underemphasized 12 o'clock marker is counterintuitive, but I like the undisruptive day indicator. That said, I just wonder if a centred date position would not have had a preferable effect. It would have been easy to sacrifice some text to achieve this.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> That to me is a very handsome skin diver. In fact, certain design cues and subtleties reminded me of the highly original Dietrich Skin Diver. The end result remains very different, but there is a feel to it that sends me there. The underemphasized 12 o'clock marker is counterintuitive, but I like the undisruptive day indicator. That said, I just wonder if a centred date position would not have had a preferable effect. It would have been easy to sacrifice some text to achieve this.


He, good thinking, totaly agree about the 12 kl. but still lov the design 🤩🤩


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> I bet you never heard of this micro independent from Denmark 🇩🇰
> I think it’s super cool 🇩🇰🔥🔥🔥
> 
> 
> ...


This is one interesting time piece. I checked out their website but it didn't have any pricing, any idea what these sell for?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> This is one interesting time piece. I checked out their website but it didn't have any pricing, any idea what these sell for?


No idea, just emailed them, lets see what they say 😃


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

- 5.8 and 10 cm snow in northern Finland on 06.04 🇫🇮 typical April huh 😁
On my wrist today is Ole Mathiesen Sportivo Quartz. This watch has one of my favourite hands on a sports watch ever! Extremely legible in almost all light conditions. Perhaps I am getting old and start liking watches that easy to read. 😅


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> - 5.8 and 10 cm snow in northern Finland on 06.04 🇫🇮 typical April huh 😁
> On my wrist today is Ole Mathiesen Sportivo Quartz. This watch has one of my favourite hands on a sports watch ever! Extremely legible in almost all light conditions. Perhaps I am getting old and start liking watches that easy to read. 😅
> 
> View attachment 16546797


what car is that ? I am thinking VW bug but maybe a Porsche ... or maybe I am way off


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> what car is that ? I am thinking VW bug but maybe a Porsche ... or maybe I am way off


Its one of my colleagues Citroen C4 2007 😁


----------



## Thze German (9 mo ago)

I mean, one of my first watches was a Skagen. It ain't premium, but the design just spoke to me. They have talent for that up there..


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Well written article about VonDoren Watches Norway 🇳🇴 









Von Doren Watches







www.thecoolector.com


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another beautiful creation by E.C.A Sweden 🔥🔥🇸🇪
(photo by Keep the time)


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Perhaps E.C.A Sweden hottest watch 
Calypso Premium 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

The newest member in the E.C.A Calypso Family - The Calypso II 

I am In trouble! I want one!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Another beautiful creation by E.C.A Sweden 🔥🔥🇸🇪
> (photo by Keep the time)
> View attachment 16557753


This is great! Love the way it's layered and the way the date wheel has been implemented. Commendable approach! Nice complementary contrast in the handset and the hour markers, too. And then to combine it with an unusual case shape that actually somehow feels rather classic creates a very interesting design proposition. However, I do miss a second hand to make further use out of the outer railtrack, or indeed there may have been an opportunity to be even more experimental and implement a central small seconds dial in the raised middle, cleaning up the dial from text altogether. That said, even in it's current guise, it's one design I feel compelled to see more of.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Perhaps E.C.A Sweden hottest watch
> Calypso Premium 🇸🇪
> View attachment 16557759


That's a sultry shot that makes this stand out brilliantly. I'm not loving the logo and the date window, but first impressions are that this is a great dial colour to set off against the onslaught of metal from the integrated bracelet design. I love the polished finishes that make this more dressy than sporty. I know our natural preferences often differ, @Finnish Joe , as this is the Calypso that draws me in. I shall check out E.C.A. pronto, though I need no further purchasing temptations in my life right now!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> That's a sultry shot that makes this stand out brilliantly. I'm not loving the logo and the date window, but first impressions are that this is a great dial colour to set off against the onslaught of metal from the integrated bracelet design. I love the polished finishes that make this more dressy than sporty. I know our natural preferences often differ, @Finnish Joe , as this is the Calypso that draws me in. I shall check out E.C.A. pronto, though I need no further purchasing temptations in my life right now!


I dont have any purchase plans in next few months for sure but when I saw this one my heart stopped 😍🤩🤩😍


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> The newest member in the E.C.A Calypso Family - The Calypso II
> 
> I am In trouble! I want one!
> 
> ...


Was looking on their site at this one, very good looking. I am not familiar with the movement, the site only states the following. Any info on who makes the movement and specs?

_Beating inside is an automatic movement based on the M9000-series, a reliable machine that E.C.Andersson embraces for its superior durability compared to its competitors. It features the Parashock system, which absorbs external forces and preserves mechanical integrity during demanding activities. In addition, the people at E.C.A personally regulate each movement to ensure accurate timekeeping of every individual watch before shipping. _


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

There is a good reason why one of the watches that will never leave my collection is this E.C.A Calypso Denise Diver! All E.C.A are design with few particular specs. Comfort , design and longevity. I will probably in the future buy this one on FB or one of the local forums ☺. Not because it’s not worth retail, but because I have spend too much on watches this year already 😄


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

I don’t know if this counts as cheating 😜 but I have to say SÖNER’s Momentum from Sweden.











The case of a SÖNER is cast from a solid piece of high-quality (316L) stainless steel. The Momentum offer 10ATM water
resistance. The luminous (Swiss C3 Super-LumiNova) hands and indices are protected by a sapphire crystal with five layers of anti-reflective coating. Underneath the dial resides the high-performance Citizen Miyota cal. 9039 automatic movement. As the finishing touch, we have fitted the Momentum with a custom-made crown that carries the embossed SÖNER logo.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Was looking on their site at this one, very good looking. I am not familiar with the movement, the site only states the following. Any info on who makes the movement and specs?
> 
> _Beating inside is an automatic movement based on the M9000-series, a reliable machine that E.C.Andersson embraces for its superior durability compared to its competitors. It features the Parashock system, which absorbs external forces and preserves mechanical integrity during demanding activities. In addition, the people at E.C.A personally regulate each movement to ensure accurate timekeeping of every individual watch before shipping. _


It should be Miyota 9133 Regulated to +4 -3 for 24 hours as always with E.C.A. That guy to what I’ve heard is obsessed with accuracy 😊.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

SonerBySweden said:


> I don’t know if this counts as cheating 😜 but I have to say SÖNER’s Momentum from Sweden.
> 
> View attachment 16558422
> 
> ...


It has been spotted on Swedish celebrities wrist. Seem popular! 
Quartz version?


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> It has been spotted on Swedish celebrities wrist. Seem popular!
> Quartz version?


True that my friend!

Both quartz and mechanical 👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Couple of sligh sharper photos of this glorious Halda Raser Pilot from Sweden 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

My new keeper has arrived, I am beyond impressed 😀 those hands are remarkable 🤩🤩
Estonia 1918 Arhitekt 😍
I know I am cheating the rules but I wanted to show my new beauty ☺


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> My new keeper has arrived, I am beyond impressed  those hands are remarkable
> Estonia 1918 Arhitekt
> I know I am cheating the rules but I wanted to show my new beauty
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! Is that the original strap/clasp?
Massive congrats on getting one of these!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Gorgeous! Is that the original strap/clasp?
> Massive congrats on getting one of these!


Thank you, The strap is hand made by Estonian leather studio but the clasp is from Formex!
I think the clasp fits the concept but also what clasp man, very happy ☺


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Thank you, The strap is hand made by Estonian leather studio but the clasp is from Formex!
> I think the clasp fits the concept but also what clasp man, very happy


I see now why I was confused! Excellent mix of strap + clasp.
Hope the Arhitekt brings you much enjoyment for years to come!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> My new keeper has arrived, I am beyond impressed 😀 those hands are remarkable 🤩🤩
> Estonia 1918 Arhitekt 😍
> I know I am cheating the rules but I wanted to show my new beauty ☺
> 
> ...


Fantastic! You have made me just a teensy bit jealous with that purchase! If this is not the original strap, which strap did it originally come with? 

On your pics the grey seems to err on the side of brown. I think I quite like that effect, but might have been equally happy with a truer grey tone for this design. If it were me making this purchasing decision I struggle to settle on a colour for the dial. The dial texture is great. It makes one focus on the materials. The distinction they make of a zaratsu finish is not really discernible on any pics I've seen. I guess it's one of those things that you especially appreciate when putting a zaratsu polish next to a typical mirror finish. A love all the facets of the case and the way the dial cuts into the ridge of the lugs. That just makes this case design so very coherent. 

You mention the hands. What especially about those are you impressed by? (I mean, I like the shape, but am keen to understand your experience up close!)


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Benjamin NV said:


> Fantastic! You have made me just a teensy bit jealous with that purchase! If this is not the original strap, which strap did it originally come with?
> 
> On your pics the grey seems to err on the side of brown. I think I quite like that effect, but might have been equally happy with a truer grey tone for this design. If it were me making this purchasing decision I struggle to settle on a colour for the dial. The dial texture is great. It makes one focus on the materials. The distinction they make of a zaratsu finish is not really discernible on any pics I've seen. I guess it's one of those things that you especially appreciate when putting a zaratsu polish next to a typical mirror finish. A love all the facets of the case and the way the dial cuts into the ridge of the lugs. That just makes this case design so very coherent.
> 
> You mention the hands. What especially about those are you impressed by? (I mean, I like the shape, but am keen to understand your experience up close!)


Also, can you help me clear up what the shape of the second hand is? I suspected earlier that it may be a very narrow elongated conical shape, which would likely impress me if so. It's certainly very thin, but I'm imagining it being shaped like a needle or perhaps better, the point of a compass ( to draw circles).


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Was surprised to see that ECA Sweden was on the more affordable end of the spectrum. Somehow had not expected that. A little disappointing that some of the more interesting models (or perhaps all, I didn't check all) are actually sold out. So they're clearly doing well, but should consider enlarging their production runs a bit... E.g. the relief oriented pillowed North Sea posted above is sold out (edition of 150). (Price excl. VAT of 505EUR, seems rather reasonable for the design originality on offer alone.)


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Fantastic! You have made me just a teensy bit jealous with that purchase! If this is not the original strap, which strap did it originally come with?
> 
> On your pics the grey seems to err on the side of brown. I think I quite like that effect, but might have been equally happy with a truer grey tone for this design. If it were me making this purchasing decision I struggle to settle on a colour for the dial. The dial texture is great. It makes one focus on the materials. The distinction they make of a zaratsu finish is not really discernible on any pics I've seen. I guess it's one of those things that you especially appreciate when putting a zaratsu polish next to a typical mirror finish. A love all the facets of the case and the way the dial cuts into the ridge of the lugs. That just makes this case design so very coherent.
> 
> You mention the hands. What especially about those are you impressed by? (I mean, I like the shape, but am keen to understand your experience up close!)


It’s the level of polishi quality on the hands that just can’t be captured with any of the phones in my family, but I don’t want to upgrade my phone before it brakes. You are coredt the grey can be brown depending on the light but it’s rich grey most of the time. The strap is the original strap and is hand made by Estonian leather studio.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Was surprised to see that ECA Sweden was on the more affordable end of the spectrum. Somehow had not expected that. A little disappointing that some of the more interesting models (or perhaps all, I didn't check all) are actually sold out. So they're clearly doing well, but should consider enlarging their production runs a bit... E.g. the relief oriented pillowed North Sea posted above is sold out (edition of 150). (Price excl. VAT of 505EUR, seems rather reasonable for the design originality on offer alone.)


Up to date E.C.A is among the few brands that keeps me on my toes in a good way with every new model, the guy is brilliant and yes he sales fast, but he si doing it out of passion so I guess the numbers won’t increase any time soon.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> It’s the level of polishi quality on the hands that just can’t be captured with any of the phones in my family, but I don’t want to upgrade my phone before it brakes. You are coredt the grey can be brown depending on the light but it’s rich grey most of the time. The strap is the original strap and is hand made by Estonian leather studio.


Apologies, I misunderstood on the strap. It looks good anyway! It's a pity we can't enjoy the polishing finishes qually through our screens! I'd be keen for more wrist shots, too!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Up to date E.C.A is among the few brands that keeps me on my toes in a good way with every new model, the guy is brilliant and yes he sales fast, but he si doing it out of passion so I guess the numbers won’t increase any time soon.


That's good to know. So when you see a model that really talks to you, one better acts! I have subscribed to the newsletter, as I suspect they just might produce one I cannot resist. Right now, I'm liking several sold out models, yet I'm not sure I would have plunged if I had been informed in time.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> That's good to know. So when you see a model that really talks to you, one better acts! I have subscribed to the newsletter, as I suspect they just might produce one I cannot resist. Right now, I'm liking several sold out models, yet I'm not sure I would have plunged if I had been informed in time.


true, E.C.A never comes second hand, most who get one keep it. There are 20 left from the Calypso 2 but that will most likely change in few days!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> Apologies, I misunderstood on the strap. It looks good anyway! It's a pity we can't enjoy the polishing finishes qually through our screens! I'd be keen for more wrist shots, too!


+1 for the wrist shots wearing the Arhitekt when you get time to do so, please, @Finnish Joe!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> +1 for the wrist shots wearing the Arhitekt when you get time to do so, please, @Finnish Joe!


later today ☺


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> true, E.C.A never comes second hand, most who get one keep it. There are 20 left from the Calypso 2 but that will most likely change in few days!


That's pressure!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Finnish Joe said:


> That's pressure!


🤣 didn’t mean so, I don’t care if you buy one or not I just noticed that on their website!
It reminds me of vintage Precista Military Diver 🤩 And the 18 m strap is very much to my liking 🤌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I don’t seem to be good at making photos but to be honest the watch isn’t easy to make photos of either! I mean I made the Leijona X Försti and Jalo with the same phone and they were easier 😫.
Will try tomorrow again!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> I don’t seem to be good at making photos but to be honest the watch isn’t easy to make photos of either! I mean I made the Leijona X Försti and Jalo with the same phone and they were easier .
> Will try tomorrow again!
> 
> View attachment 16563144
> ...


Bravo! It suits your wrist nicely!

I bet it's difficult to photograph, with so many different angles and textures!

Very nice, thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> 🤣 didn’t mean so, I don’t care if you buy one or not I just noticed that on their website!
> It reminds me of vintage Precista Military Diver 🤩 And the 18 m strap is very much to my liking 🤌


Haha! I actually meant for you,since you expressed an interest!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I don’t seem to be good at making photos but to be honest the watch isn’t easy to make photos of either! I mean I made the Leijona X Försti and Jalo with the same phone and they were easier 😫.
> Will try tomorrow again!
> 
> View attachment 16563144
> ...


Fantastic. It's a truly gorgeous design and sits on the wrist so well! I think these pictures are miles and bounds clearer than the first and the contrasts are much clearer. It looks highly desirable and I just love how the faceted approach makes the design so tight. Is it me, or does the strap stay quite wide? Could be the optic angle. Is the printing on the dial lined or only the hands, by the way? (Not that it matters much on a dress watch like this, just wondering.) I think you should cherish this. It looks grand.

(Can't believe there is still snow. Here temperatures crept towards 20 today, a true sign of spring.)


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Fantastic. It's a truly gorgeous design and sits on the wrist so well! I think these pictures are miles and bounds clearer than the first and the contrasts are much clearer. It looks highly desirable and I just love how the faceted approach makes the design so tight. Is it me, or does the strap stay quite wide? Could be the optic angle. Is the printing on the dial lined or only the hands, by the way? (Not that it matters much on a dress watch like this, just wondering.) I think you should cherish this. It looks grand.
> 
> (Can't believe there is still snow. Here temperatures crept towards 20 today, a true sign of spring.)


And more snow came today 😅, hope it’s the last! 
Yes strap is wide 26 m but it’s like extension of the watch. I usually prefer 18 mm straps but this one doesnt bother me att all!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This one is growing on me, there is something about it that looks smart, sophisticated, quirky and cool…. all at the same time. This watch is the watch I get most questions about ever. looks good on this gorgeous Tropic style strap 🔥🔥🔥

The watch is AndoAndoAndo A1 🇫🇮


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> And more snow came today 😅, hope it’s the last!
> Yes strap is wide 26 m but it’s like extension of the watch. I usually prefer 18 mm straps but this one doesnt bother me att all!


Yes, I can see where you're coming from. 26mm is a lot, however. My Straum's 22mm is the widest I've got, and there too I find it fine, because it meets the watch case very well, but I will also say it looks and feels quite wide to me, even after a few weeks of wear. Not out of place, just more clearly present. With 26mm I think the Arhitekt therefore becomes even more of a try-before-you-buy watch, which is a shame, because this is exactly what would be so difficult to do. That said, I am not in the market at this price point and expect its limited run to have sold out before that ever changes!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Yes, I can see where you're coming from. 26mm is a lot, however. My Straum's 22mm is the widest I've got, and there too I find it fine, because it meets the watch case very well, but I will also say it looks and feels quite wide to me, even after a few weeks of wear. Not out of place, just more clearly present. With 26mm I think the Arhitekt therefore becomes even more of a try-before-you-buy watch, which is a shame, because this is exactly what would be so difficult to do. That said, I am not in the market at this price point and expect its limited run to have sold out before that ever changes!


You smart man, you are correct. The Arhitekt is a 100% try before you buy type of watch! How the strap sits on this watch has nothing to do with how 24 or 26 mm straps fit with other watches. This feels more like integrated rubber strap but way, way more comfortable! Also it tapers down to 20 mm which helps comfort. Arhitect is so light, strap almost doesn't matter. I will at some point find mesh bracelet to try😃


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Evening sun with Calypso Denise Göteborg 🇸🇪🤌☺


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> You smart man, you are correct. The Arhitekt is a 100% try before you buy type of watch! How the strap sits on this watch has nothing to do with how 24 or 26 mm straps fit with other watches. This feels more like integrated rubber strap but way, way more comfortable! Also it tapers down to 20 mm which helps comfort. Arhitect is so light, strap almost doesn't matter. I will at some point find mesh bracelet to try😃


That's quite a good taper, too. I wish Estonia was closer and that we were still in the EU!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Evening sun with Calypso Denise Göteborg 🇸🇪🤌☺
> 
> View attachment 16565313


I'm not a fan of the broad bezel, bit I'm impressed at how well ECA seems to have pulled of so many hands on one dial!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I'm not a fan of the broad bezel, bit I'm impressed at how well ECA seems to have pulled of so many hands on one dial!


And yet, very legible dial! The raised applied markers help a lot!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> That's quite a good taper, too. I wish Estonia was closer and that we were still in the EU!


The broad bezel compliments the wide lugs, I think those two were meant to work together as design! I usually go for much thinner bezels but this entire design grabbed me. Well being Swedish watch of course was one of the leading factors but there is so much about this watch that is design perfection (TO ME) !


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> The broad bezel compliments the wide lugs, I think those two were meant to work together as design! I usually go for much thinner bezels but this entire design grabbed me. Well being Swedish watch of course was one of the leading factors but there is so much about this watch that is design perfection (TO ME) !


I suppose you're still talking ECA here and not Estonia 1918?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Yes, but much of that applies to both, they both are independent watch makers that have the capability and capacity to anything they want and also have the guts to do it. I like that both don’t care what is the trend out there and create in their own way even if that’s kind of selfish it results in watches that are original. Such watches I want to have in my permanent collection!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Yes, but much of that applies to both, they both are independent watch makers that have the capability and capacity to anything they want and also have the guts to do it. I like that both don’t care what is the trend out there and create in their own way even if that’s kind of selfish it results in watches that are original. Such watches I want to have in my permanent collection!


I completely agree with you there. There will be many specific dislikes for many people, but when it truly suits you, it is likely to stay with you.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I completely agree with you! There will be many specific dislikes for many people, but when it truly suits you, it is likely to stay with you.


Yes, the watches in my permanent collection are watches that follow 5 main rules. ( usually more but those 5 are always in the menu 😅)
1. Design! ( why would anything else matter if I can’t wear the watch I buy? Investment? 😂😂😂) 
2. They have meaning to me, 
3. They have some horological value, (doesn’t have to be big but the bigger the better! )) 
4. They have some engineering value,
5. They have solid story or solid Persona behind,
6. Watches have to be comfortable to wear on many different straps and for prolong period of time! 

The Calypso is the watch I wear when I go to watch events because it’s a watch people notice and it always gets more attention than the other watch I wear ( I wear 2 watches when I go to watch events). It’s designed for people with flat wrists and comfort was obviously a big priority!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Yes, the watches in my permanent collection are watches that follow 5 main rules. ( usually more but those 5 are always in the menu 😅)
> 1. Design! ( why would anything else matter if I can’t wear the watch I buy? Investment? 😂😂😂)
> 2. They have meaning to me,
> 3. They have some horological value, (doesn’t have to be big but the bigger the better! ))
> ...


So far, I daren't apply many rules to my collecting. Surely your second rule is difficult to specify. I would probably say more simply that it needs to speak to me, and I must be able to defend why it is an interesting piece. Design is certainly my number one. I tend to steer clear of battery driven (solar is an exception, but it's not a goal per se) quartz movements. There is an inexplicable joy I get from the heritage and old world ingenuity of a mechanical movement, especially automatic, as I take no particular pleasure out of finicky winding (this, for example, remains a downside to the Arhitekt for me... especially when paying what, for me, would be very much top end). I think this is perhaps comparable to your horological value. Also, I expect excellent finish and construction for the price. Perhaps that's not a rule exactly, but a standard all my purchases should really adhere to, but it is often difficult to ascertain prior to owning. Most other aspects are likely to be particular to a watch. I like strong pedigree (not necessarily historical), but a good design and product will always be a good design and product. I don't currently own watches that display particular handmade craftsmanship, but I do appreciate that as well as hand assembly as it adds value in terms of that 'horological' je ne sais quoi


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

So much cool stuff from Pansar Sweden 🇸🇪 cant wait they get their new model out!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

One of the most none Swedish Swedish brands coming from Sweden 🇸🇪 🤔


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

There is something about this green that is just mesmerising, but there so so much blink on this watch its a bloody nightmare to make a decent photos of ! Seriously 😩


----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

Finnish Joe said:


> I don’t seem to be good at making photos but to be honest the watch isn’t easy to make photos of either! I mean I made the Leijona X Försti and Jalo with the same phone and they were easier 😫.
> Will try tomorrow again!
> 
> View attachment 16563144
> ...


Terve 

This is an amazing watch! (täydellinen)


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Alex Thyl said:


> Terve
> 
> This is an amazing watch! (täydellinen)


Kyllä, erittäin hyvä kello 🙏🙌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

New YouTube review of Norwegian watch brand Straum! 🇳🇴


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> New YouTube review of Norwegian watch brand Straum! 🇳🇴


Nice to see it starting to hit some media outlets. It's the first hands-on opinion I have seen. I have noticed it can be quite difficult to see the watch at its visual best, simply because the flat crystal picks up reflections quickly and so do the many different angled surfaces of the indices and case. I have been working on a written review, but somewhere along the line abandoned it. I started noticing that the true quality of appreciation of a new watch, especially a new genre and design approach, for me, needs more than one or two weeks on the wrist to really start feeling at home. Not having experience with a huge range of different watches, I think it's also this inexperience that makes it more difficult to decide how good a watch actually is. Somehow with the Straum I am more concerned tha other watches of it picking up small scuffs and scratches from normal use. For an adventurous watch I remain of the opinion that they should have considered a hardened finish.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Nice to see it starting to hit some media outlets. It's the first hands-on opinion I have seen. I have noticed it can be quite difficult to see the watch at its visual best, simply because the flat crystal picks up reflections quickly and so do the many different angled surfaces of the indices and case. I have been working on a written review, but somewhere along the line abandoned it. I started noticing that the true quality of appreciation of a new watch, especially a new genre and design approach, for me, needs more than one or two weeks on the wrist to really start feeling at home. Not having experience with a huge range of different watches, I think it's also this inexperience that makes it more difficult to decide how good a watch actually is. Somehow with the Straum I am more concerned tha other watches of it picking up small scuffs and scratches from normal use. For an adventurous watch I remain of the opinion that they should have considered a hardened finish.


Yes Straum has dial that deserves the time of day to look at! It’s a interesting story of developo the dial I don’t hear anyone talk about even Straum themselves! ( perhaps a secret 🤐) I would hope more reviews come out to highlight different aspects of experiencing both the dial and the watch, the ergonomics, the case finishing and so on and so forth. In a meanwhile I wouldn’t mind your extended review after few weeks of ownership, beside you buddy are good with words 🙌🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Hopefully this is the last snow for this winter, +4 today. I went on 9 km walk and took this bad boy with me before sendin It back to its owner. 
To me this watch is brilliant example that watch can have very busy dial and yet be extremely legible if done right, also as massive as this watch is at 45 mm, ergonomics are unbelievable. The rubber strap is doing some of that magic happen but also the belly of the watch is design with ventilation and comfort in mind. I will have no problem wearing this Race Pilot by Halda for a moth, perhaps even longer, it is that comfortable! ( at least ON MY WRIST)
I can imagine this bad boy on a red rubber strap 🤩🤩🤩🤌🤌🤌


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Just saw this by E.C.Andersson: an upcoming "Survival watch"!
I'm intrigued! Here's the image teaser they shared:


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Just saw this by E.C.Andersson: an upcoming "Survival watch"!
> I'm intrigued! Here's the image teaser they shared:


I can’t see the photo, but I am hooked 🤌🤩😩


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> I can’t see the photo, but I am hooked 🤌


That's odd... I can see the image (not a photo, but kind of a render). Take a look at E.C.A's social media


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> That's odd... I can see the image (not a photo, but kind of a render). Take a look at E.C.A's social media


I will ☺


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Happy to report that one of the finds of this marvellous thread, the Richardt Mejer Automatisk, popped up today and I was able to make a fair deal. I thought I was going to watch my spending on watches..., but having a chance at the right price, and seeing that after contacting Richardt Mejer (I think someone else on here also did, to no reply) their website now appears down, it made sense to try and secure it. It'll take its time to get here for logistical reasons, so don't expect any updates soon. It's not nice to recognise indications that the venture behind it may have folded though.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

What a perfection! 🇫🇮

(not my photo!)


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Originality, perfection, master class detail work and finishing! Voutilainen! 🇫🇮

This is why the name Voutilainen matters! 
Everything he touches is extraordinary! (I am emphasising on “He Touches) !

This is spectacular masterpiece! A Van Gogh on the wrist 🤩🤌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Oh dear, don’t know what to think about this one but can’t say I dislike it 🤩🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I had this watch for few months in 2019 until I hit a door knob and was crashed beyond repair.
I did like that dial so very much but the watch qual was as all the fashion watches are… average!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another Finnish Independent watch maker who seem to care about silence so much, no one has heard of him or about him for that matter in a while! I have seen one of his watches life and I have to be honest, silence or not … his work is worth checking out! Finishing and detail are stunning! 🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I do believe this is one of the best designed dress watch from Sweden! This photo doesn’t come even close to show well the dimensions of the crystal, the convex dial, the flow from the crystal to the case edge, the crown action , the ergonomics. It’s amazing package that is also water proof. 🇸🇪 For some reason this watch is very popular in Asia 👍


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Oh dear, don’t know what to think about this one but can’t say I dislike it 🤩🔥
> 
> View attachment 16579635


Feels a bit too Skagen for my liking. For what it is, I don't mind Skagen, but what is the proposition here exactly?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Another Finnish Independent watch maker who seem to care about silence so much, no one has heard of him or about him for that matter in a while! I have seen one of his watches life and I have to be honest, silence or not … his work is worth checking out! Finishing and detail are stunning! 🇫🇮🇫🇮🇫🇮
> 
> View attachment 16579639


I like this a lot! Is the dial 3D printed or some form of guilloche? I fear it will be pure extravagance in terms of purchasing and wondering about dimensions. I love the subtlety of the subdial emerging from the pattern as well as the integrated feel of the hour marker chapter ring. I also wonder why screws or bolts are needed in the dial, but I love how their miniature presence adds some mystery. The case shape is also great for this dial. I'm superintrigued by his style!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I do believe this is one of the best designed dress watch from Sweden! This photo doesn’t come even close to show well the dimensions of the crystal, the convex dial, the flow from the crystal to the case edge, the crown action , the ergonomics. It’s amazing package that is also water proof. 🇸🇪 For some reason this watch is very popular in Asia 👍
> 
> View attachment 16579644


The construction sounds a little Max Bill like, but I find this a very sporty model for a dress watch. I can imagine it would make an interesting alternative for people into Junghans chronos.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> The construction sounds a little Max Bill like, but I find this a very sporty model for a dress watch. I can imagine it would make an interesting alternative for people into Junghans chronos.


Oh absolutely! Good observation here!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Feels a bit too Skagen for my liking. For what it is, I don't mind Skagen, but what is the proposition here exactly?


Younhave to see the watch in person! You haven’t seen this good domed sapphire on budget watch! It really is something. Funny enough the crown is stew down crown


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Younhave to see the watch in person! You haven’t seen this good domed sapphire on budget watch! It really is something. Funny enough the crown is stew down crown


I'll take your word for it!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another gorgeous VonDoren 🇳🇴


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Few days ago, quite enjoy this one, accept the strap. IMHO the type and colour doesn’t feel at home with the case and dial! The watch iscomfortable and light too. I find it very legible, I got used to the dial in just few hours. Love those hands, I think they complete the dial and make everything work so well together!

Will I buy one? Most likely yes in the future, but I rather have the orange or even better hopefully a salmon dial 🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Few days ago, quite enjoy this one, accept the strap. IMHO the type and colour doesn’t feel at home with the case and dial! The watch iscomfortable and light too. I find it very legible, I got used to the dial in just few hours. Love those hands, I think they complete the dial and make everything work so well together!
> 
> Will I buy one? Most likely yes in the future, but I rather have the orange or even better hopefully a salmon dial 🤩
> 
> View attachment 16587229


I thought you had a green one or was it someone else who posted that on here?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I thought you had a green one or was it someone else who posted that on here?


NO, no, I borrowed both watches to check them out, 
Epoch is one of the hottest Swedish brands right now but outside of Sweden and Nordics still fairly unknown! 
So… I taught I should take a look and show the watches here… who else will right 😅🔥


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

how about this one? 
Denish (ish) 🇩🇰

.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> NO, no, I borrowed both watches to check them out,
> Epoch is one of the hottest Swedish brands right now but outside of Sweden and Nordics still fairly unknown!
> So… I taught I should take a look and show the watches here… who else will right 😅🔥


I looked through their models. For me the non-live photos online miss a factor that makes me connect with them. The green before was a strong colour and I do also like the day date setup like this. Perhaps I find the quieter dial of the President slightly better though it could do with a more exciting dial finish perhaps.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> how about this one?
> Denish (ish) 🇩🇰
> 
> .
> View attachment 16587370


At face value this has more character and flair than the previous one you posted which I felt a little too close to Skagen. I remember you said it's far more convincing in person...


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Benjamin NV said:


> I looked through their models. For me the non-live photos online miss a factor that makes me connect with them. The green before was a strong colour and I do also like the day date setup like this. Perhaps I find the quieter dial of the President slightly better though it could do with a more exciting dial finish perhaps.
> View attachment 16587445


I noticed today on CataWiki that there is quite some resemblance to the Edox Les Bémonts automatic. With the coloured day and date wheels the Epoch is certainly more understated though, while Edox feels more classical.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I looked through their models. For me the non-live photos online miss a factor that makes me connect with them. The green before was a strong colour and I do also like the day date setup like this. Perhaps I find the quieter dial of the President slightly better though it could do with a more exciting dial finish perhaps.
> View attachment 16587445


I agree, you need to see it in person, the stainless steel has a lot of blink and different surfaces, photos are not enough to make choices!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Found this thread on Strau 🇳🇴









Thoughts on straum watches?


Thoughts? I am aware of the resemblance to a certain pothole design but I dig the dials and the price https://www.straum.co/watches




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Found this thread on Strau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coincidentally, I just received an email from them with tracking info for my white dial. Finally, after some QC delays. Very excited to get to see it in real life! Just a few more days...


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Lucky guy 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Coincidentally, I just received an email from them with tracking info for my white dial. Finally, after some QC delays. Very excited to get to see it in real life! Just a few more days...


You will soon have more Nordic watches than me 🤩


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks for sharing all this guys, never would have heard of most of these. Some gorgeous watches coming from up north!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

jjmc87 said:


> Thanks for sharing all this guys, never would have heard of most of these. Some gorgeous watches coming from up north!


Pleasure, there is more coming soon 🤩🇳🇴🇩🇰🇸🇪🇫🇮🇮🇸


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> You will soon have more Nordic watches than me


Will have to lay low for a while, though!  But eventually I'd love to add a few more!!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Will have to lay low for a while, though!  But eventually I'd love to add a few more!!


Lucky and wise 🙌🤜🏼🤛👏


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Amazing timepiece designed by a brilliant Norwegian living in US. What an true time measuring instrument. I taught I should show you that Nordic horology goes far beyond the Nordic borders 🤎


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Finnish Joe said:


> Amazing timepiece designed by a brilliant Norwegian living in US. What an true time measuring instrument. I taught I should show you that Nordic horology goes far beyond the Nordic borders 🤎


Looks great. So who makes this?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

thewatchidiot said:


> Looks great. So who makes this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I found it. 
YES Watches.
46 x 16 is gigantic for me. Hopefully one day it can be shrunk.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

thewatchidiot said:


> I found it.
> YES Watches.
> 46 x 16 is gigantic for me. Hopefully one day it can be shrunk.
> 
> ...


Wears like 44 but its a big boy 😃, very comfortable and light under 100 grams sized to my 7 and a quarter inch wrist. The most interesting and capable watch on my collection apart from my smart watch which I treat as computer, not a watch!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Hm, that was interesting one 😅


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Fairly good review 👌 E.C.A 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I like this one 👌👌

Tusenö is a solid brand 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Some say overrated, some say worth the price, I say I like the brand from what I have seen. I will be checking one out in few weeks 😃


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Having fun with a buddy of mine who is a master coffee roaster for Roger’s Coffee 🇫🇮 and of course the watch is Finnish Leijona 🇫🇮 😃 none of us is photographer but this was fun, will post few more photos from the "shoot" soon 👌


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Some say overrated, some say worth the price, I say I like the brand from what I have seen. I will be checking one out in few weeks 😃


Will you check out a BW003? For me that's probably the one I'd currently like to add to my collection. Owning a Bravur X Windgårdh I have to say I'm a happy owner. It's super comfortable to wear and has a distinct if understated style. A continuation of Bauhaus type design yet with far more decorative flourish. The white dial has a minute texture to it that allows it to shimmer bright in direct like. The shadowplay is excellent with the skeleton used hands and centre relief. The case is subtly detailed. I think people choose Bravur because the appreciate the subtle differences to what otherwise remains quite traditional watch design with a nod to mid century pieces. In my experience the resukt is highly balanced and I'd likely enjoy the more casual BW003, which could make an even better everyday option. I do not like the current Cycle Tour inspired designs. First, I'm hypercritical on chronograph designs and as yet don't own any as a result. Probably not my style, but also the cycle connection does nothing for me and although still traditional in overall feel, I think some colour choices are likely more divisive than truly balanced as is their signature in their range of automatics. In my opinion the Geography and Scandinavia deserve a shout out too. The most polarising aspect of them seems to be the right hand oriented logo, which in my humble simply works wonders to keep interest in the dial. Yet, when it came to my choice I ended up with the Bravur X Windgårdh which arguably in some respects is the least typical of the bunch, including the logo. The limited edition of 50 has something to do with that. I should probably do a review of it sometime as I don't think there are any at all... So far the biggest negative is the rather stiff strap. It remains stiff as well and the cru ial stamped relief that matches the dial disappears with the tension of putting it around the wrist. That is a design flaw when offering such a customised strap in my opinion. The SW300 movement seems smooth and light. Definitely better than the SW200 in my Straum Opphav.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I like this one 👌👌
> 
> Tusenö is a solid brand 🇸🇪


The second dial would possibly be more impressive for me without the chunky blue rotatable bezel. Would make a different watch, but I do appreciate the dial.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Will you check out a BW003? For me that's probably the one I'd currently like to add to my collection. Owning a Bravur X Windgårdh I have to say I'm a happy owner. It's super comfortable to wear and has a distinct if understated style. A continuation of Bauhaus type design yet with far more decorative flourish. The white dial has a minute texture to it that allows it to shimmer bright in direct like. The shadowplay is excellent with the skeleton used hands and centre relief. The case is subtly detailed. I think people choose Bravur because the appreciate the subtle differences to what otherwise remains quite traditional watch design with a nod to mid century pieces. In my experience the resukt is highly balanced and I'd likely enjoy the more casual BW003, which could make an even better everyday option. I do not like the current Cycle Tour inspired designs. First, I'm hypercritical on chronograph designs and as yet don't own any as a result. Probably not my style, but also the cycle connection does nothing for me and although still traditional in overall feel, I think some colour choices are likely more divisive than truly balanced as is their signature in their range of automatics. In my opinion the Geography and Scandinavia deserve a shout out too. The most polarising aspect of them seems to be the right hand oriented logo, which in my humble simply works wonders to keep interest in the dial. Yet, when it came to my choice I ended up with the Bravur X Windgårdh which arguably in some respects is the least typical of the bunch, including the logo. The limited edition of 50 has something to do with that. I should probably do a review of it sometime as I don't think there are any at all... So far the biggest negative is the rather stiff strap. It remains stiff as well and the cru ial stamped relief that matches the dial disappears with the tension of putting it around the wrist. That is a design flaw when offering such a customised strap in my opinion. The SW300 movement seems smooth and light. Definitely better than the SW200 in my Straum Opphav.


Other have complained about the strap but I am yet to try it! if you can do review that will be great, as I said before you have a way with words 👏👏. In my brutal honestly the X EF does nothing for me! its too busy, its mixed, too many identities under the same crystal, and those lugs..... men...., but than again, this is so personal, you might be in love with all I just disliked 😅
WINGÅRDH is the one a friend promised to lend me but he lives so far lets see how it goes. It is the model I like to check the most but I do like the BW003 as well.😃


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> The second dial would possibly be more impressive for me without the chunky blue rotatable bezel. Would make a different watch, but I do appreciate the dial.


Well said! 👍👏 we have similar taste here as for the movement compare to Straum I think value for money ... you get a lot for the money with Straum too?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Well said! 👍👏 we have similar taste here as for the movement compare to Straum I think value for money ... you get a lot for the money with Straum too?


With Straum it's obvious they pushed the boat out on case finishes and centre dial construction, but the skimped a bit on the movement in my opinion. Although I had my reservations initially about the strap's colour match, in direct daylight this is much better and the strap is good quality. Ultimately, the Straum has an unnecessary ghost position and a lesser movement than Bravur (though I can't see Bravur's SW300). Bravur's finishing may not be worse necessarily, but it is more subtle, so perhaps less obviously appreciated. On mine the relief is fantastic, truly, but it is not as obviously spectacular and perhaps special in feel as the Straum's, even though it is quite unique. Straum has applied markers, too. So all in all, the manufacturing processes are more clearly present. A small imperfection I have found on the Bravur that at an angle the handset sits quite high above the centre dial. For me that could have been tighter. The crowns on both are actually in my experience not the most comfortable, but the Bravur's is easier to operate. Does this help at all?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> With Straum it's obvious they pushed the boat out on case finishes and centre dial construction, but the skimped a bit on the movement in my opinion. Although I had my reservations initially about the strap's colour match, in direct daylight this is much better and the strap is good quality. Ultimately, the Straum has an unnecessary ghost position and a lesser movement than Bravur (though I can't see Bravur's SW300). Bravur's finishing may not be worse necessarily, but it is more subtle, so perhaps less obviously appreciated. On mine the relief is fantastic, truly, but it is not as obviously spectacular and perhaps special in feel as the Straum's, even though it is quite unique. Straum has applied markers, too. So all in all, the manufacturing processes are more clearly present. A small imperfection I have found on the Bravur that at an angle the handset sits quite high above the centre dial. For me that could have been tighter. The crowns on both are actually in my experience not the most comfortable, but the Bravur's is easier to operate. Does this help at all?


Of course, I thunk its fair to mention that Bravur is also more expencive unless you buy used unit. I can't say movement to me is as important as dial and case finishing, perhaps that’s the reason I am so attached by Straum and Leijona X Voutilainen Jalo. The Jalo dial and case is of course the next level but still I believe the straum delivers very high standard dial and case for the price! Perhaps more so than Bravur, please correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another good review of a "MEH" watch 😅

Really enjoy Ben's work, that guy is the real deal 👏👏👏. The watch not so much!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

And... something cool from Norway 🇸🇯

Kind of like this brand, even if comunication with the brand is quite.... Scandinavian 😅


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Other have complained about the strap but I am yet to try it! if you can do review that will be great, as I said before you have a way with words 👏👏. In my brutal honestly the X EF does nothing for me! its too busy, its mixed, too many identities under the same crystal, and those lugs..... men...., but than again, this is so personal, you might be in love with all I just disliked 😅
> WINGÅRDH is the one a friend promised to lend me but he lives so far lets see how it goes. It is the model I like to check the most but I do like the BW003 as well.😃


I think we are I agreement once more. The Bravur X EF is not something I'm pining for at all. The overall case shape is a bit like a ray wing's egg... Not that that would necessarily put me off. All these cycling chronographs are simply the brand taking a direction I have little love for. But that is actually just fine. If it works for them and allows them to put out lines like the BW003, Geography and X Windgårdh, I'll certainly not complain.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I think we are I agreement once more. The Bravur X EF is not something I'm pining for at all. The overall case shape is a bit like a ray wing's egg... Not that that would necessarily put me off. All these cycling chronographs are simply the brand taking a direction I have little love for. But that is actually just fine. If it works for them and allows them to put out lines like the BW003, Geography and X Windgårdh, I'll certainly not complain.


What ever works, works! My wife of all people said she likes the X EF🙄

Please post some Straum and Bravur photos when you have time 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Of course, I thunk its fair to mention that Bravur is also more expencive unless you buy used unit. I can't say movement to me is as important as dial and case finishing, perhaps that’s the reason I am so attached by Straum and Leijona X Voutilainen Jalo. The Jalo dial and case is of course the next level but still I believe the straum delivers very high standard dial and case for the price! Perhaps more so than Bravur, please correct me if I am wrong!


While, this is where I might need to bow to greater experience. For me there is very little in it to tell. I mean, if these elements were truly all finished to a significantly better level, I may need someone to point out the essential telltale signs. As far as I'm concerned the two most obvious signs of the Bravur putting a foot wrong, is in the strap and perhaps the tolerance of the handset hovering above the dial. This is not a unique to Bravur problem, but just a slight blemish under certain conditions. For now, on the Straum, I struggle to point out similar visual failures. Visually, it pretty much seems to be there. I also think that since it would appear movements can be had at very competitive prices, any ambitious micro might as well put in the 'better' movement in and the level of effort on the Straum's design simply does not merit a ghost date or 'coarser' movement action. Is that a deal breaker? Certainly hasn't been for me. In practice I barely notice, except when handling the crown. But it does to some extent affect the value for money. Ultimately, the way it worked out, both cost me about the same, although there may have been max. 100 difference, in which it has to be said that the Bravur X Windgårdh wins in exclusivity with a strictly limited run of 50 and a uniquely incentive way of indicating which number belongs to the owner, making each dial effectively unique. On other words, I may need a lesson or two in spotting and appreciating really the minutiae of finishes. The brushing on the Bravur is very much satin, while the defined brushing on the Straum's bezel is deeper, more defined, leading to interesting light play. BUT the bezel is flat front facing, the Bravur's brushing is on the side. Both seem to have a good edge between finishes. What possibly could be a finishing bugbear to some is that to my untrained eye the Straum's brushing on the side is not of the same depth as the brushing on the bezel. So that side finish delivers a good contrast, alike the Bravur, but not the 'magic' of the bezel. In terms of polishing I don't think there is much in it. What I do appreciate is that there is more that can likely go wrong and needs elaborate manufacturing processes on the Straum, from the markers to the centre dial and bridge construction. It's more complex. The BW003 which is also more affordable than the X Windgårdh, does have applied markers, that and the sunburst inner dial, as well as the coined case edge, make it potentially a better comparison for finishes with the Straum. Again, I'm considering the question as I type, so this is not very coherent. Hope it makes sense and doesn't just show my inexperience.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> What ever works, works! My wife of all people said she likes the X EF🙄
> 
> Please post some Straum and Bravur photos when you have time 🙏🙏🙏


Yes, this has been an intention of mine. Finding time, space, and the right lighting conditions (and cleanliness in terms of dust) to take decent photos has been the impediment. We are having a major clear out and rejig to put our property on the market for big impending changes.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> While, this is where I might need to bow to greater experience. For me there is very little in it to tell. I mean, if these elements were truly all finished to a significantly better level, I may need someone to point out the essential telltale signs. As far as I'm concerned the two most obvious signs of the Bravur putting a foot wrong, is in the strap and perhaps the tolerance of the handset hovering above the dial. This is not a unique to Bravur problem, but just a slight blemish under certain conditions. For now, on the Straum, I struggle to point out similar visual failures. Visually, it pretty much seems to be there. I also think that since it would appear movements can be had at very competitive prices, any ambitious micro might as well put in the 'better' movement in and the level of effort on the Straum's design simply does not merit a ghost date or 'coarser' movement action. Is that a deal breaker? Certainly hasn't been for me. In practice I barely notice, except when handling the crown. But it does to some extent affect the value for money. Ultimately, the way it worked out, both cost me about the same, although there may have been max. 100 difference, in which it has to be said that the Bravur X Windgårdh wins in exclusivity with a strictly limited run of 50 and a uniquely incentive way of indicating which number belongs to the owner, making each dial effectively unique. On other words, I may need a lesson or two in spotting and appreciating really the minutiae of finishes. The brushing on the Bravur is very much satin, while the defined brushing on the Straum's bezel is deeper, more defined, leading to interesting light play. BUT the bezel is flat front facing, the Bravur's brushing is on the side. Both seem to have a good edge between finishes. What possibly could be a finishing bugbear to some is that to my untrained eye the Straum's brushing on the side is not of the same depth as the brushing on the bezel. So that side finish delivers a good contrast, alike the Bravur, but not the 'magic' of the bezel. In terms of polishing I don't think there is much in it. What I do appreciate is that there is more that can likely go wrong and needs elaborate manufacturing processes on the Straum, from the markers to the centre dial and bridge construction. It's more complex. The BW003 which is also more affordable than the X Windgårdh, does have applied markers, that and the sunburst inner dial, as well as the coined case edge, make it potentially a better comparison for finishes with the Straum. Again, I'm considering the question as I type, so this is not very coherent. Hope it makes sense and doesn't just show my inexperience.


Much appreciated and I agree on all points? I don't mind ghost positions but I know tons of people on the forums who would never buy a watch with one! As to finishing spotting I use my Momentum Macro and another super zoom lens to observe the finishes closer and there are couple of threads out there discussing that, but true to be told I am learning myself and my almost local AD and friend is very helpful in that process. Finishing comes down to techniques, tools, time and skills involved, but I wouldn't shoot my foot trying to explain that in details, but if you insist I will dig out the info 🙈.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Yes, this has been an intention of mine. Finding time, space, and the right lighting conditions (and cleanliness in terms of dust) to take decent photos has been the impediment. We are having a major clear out and rejig to put our property on the market for big impending changes.


Do like me post what you can when you can


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Much appreciated and I agree on all points? I don't mind ghost positions but I know tons of people on the forums who would never buy a watch with one! As to finishing spotting I use my Momentum Macro and another super zoom lens to observe the finishes closer and there are couple of threads out there discussing that, but true to be told I am learning myself and my almost local AD and friend is very helpful in that process. Finishing comes down to techniques, tools, time and skills involved, but I wouldn't shoot my foot trying to explain that in details, but if you insist I will dig out the info 🙈.


Well, to some extent, yes, I'd love that info, but I also know that this may still not necessarily mean I'd be able to spot or recognise it easily, especially bit as I have no materials sufficiently different (I think) to practice on! Importantly, my assessment is bare eye and finger touch only. I appreciate nice macro photography detail, but also realise this to some extent corrupts the view one might form about a watch on the basis of actual usage in practice. After all, I do not take a magnifying glass out to read the time. In that sense I would even argue that is differences cannot be discerned by eye, or only by those highly experienced or trained, a better finish becomes somewhat of a moot point for most. I am open to being corrected on this or convinced of something super high end. I can imagine that the overall impression such a watch leaves is likely to be on a higher plain than most micros or mid price brands can achieve. It would be interesting to put e.g. Straum and Bravur polishing next to the zaratsu on your Arhitekt. Without optical tools, what would be noticeably different about the finish? Somehow it should be smoother, reflections less distorted or perhaps 'purer' I reckon. I doubt that within the watches I own there is any such significant difference. I would say though on ghost dates, when the ghost date change is as loud at on my Max Bill, it is a little nuisance for me. I'm very glad my Straum is much more subdued. It's likely that of not paying attention you'd miss it. I'm personally less bothered about the ghost date position on the crown.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Well, to some extent, yes, I'd love that info, but I also know that this may still not necessarily mean I'd be able to spot or recognise it easily, especially bit as I have no materials sufficiently different (I think) to practice on! Importantly, my assessment is bare eye and finger touch only. I appreciate nice macro photography detail, but also realise this to some extent corrupts the view one might form about a watch on the basis of actual usage in practice. After all, I do not take a magnifying glass out to read the time. In that sense I would even argue that is differences cannot be discerned by eye, or only by those highly experienced or trained, a better finish becomes somewhat of a moot point for most. I am open to being corrected on this or convinced of something super high end. I can imagine that the overall impression such a watch leaves is likely to be on a higher plain than most micros or mid price brands can achieve. It would be interesting to put e.g. Straum and Bravur polishing next to the zaratsu on your Arhitekt. Without optical tools, what would be noticeably different about the finish? Somehow it should be smoother, reflections less distorted or perhaps 'purer' I reckon. I doubt that within the watches I own there is any such significant difference. I would say though on ghost dates, when the ghost date change is as loud at on my Max Bill, it is a little nuisance for me. I'm very glad my Straum is much more subdued. It's likely that of not paying attention you'd miss it. I'm personally less bothered about the ghost date position on the crown.


.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

You made good choice!!! Straum is excellent watch !!!🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Today I wear Bragd Hybrid 🇸🇯 on a Vario Elastic strap, so comfy and that dial is absolutely stunning once the sun hits it 🤩🤩


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Another Viking washes up on my shores: the Straum Opphav white dial has finally arrived.

More silver than white to my eye, but still plenty interesting and enjoyable. Really looking forward to attaching it to its bracelet when it´s ready.

Now I´m missing something from Denmark (Ole Mathiesen, I´m looking at you... or maybe a new model from Arcanaut) and Iceland (that will be solved as soon as JS Watch removes that date window from their otherwise gorgeous Sif NART 1948).


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Today I wear Bragd Hybrid  on a Vario Elastic strap, so comfy and that dial is absolutely stunning once the sun hits it


Very nice


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Another Viking washes up on my shores: the Straum Opphav white dial has finally arrived.
> 
> More silver than white to my eye, but still plenty interesting and enjoyable. Really looking forward to attaching it to its bracelet when it´s ready.
> 
> ...


That is hot 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Elmero said:


> Another Viking washes up on my shores: the Straum Opphav white dial has finally arrived.
> 
> More silver than white to my eye, but still plenty interesting and enjoyable. Really looking forward to attaching it to its bracelet when it´s ready.
> 
> ...


Fantastic!! I actually felt a pang of doubt about my green as soon as your white hit my screen. It was always between those two for me, and these shots alone do already not disappoint me. I very much hope that also bears put for you as owner. I can see how there is more silverish grey in the second shot, but the first looks plenty Bright White to me. As observed on all colours, there are quite dramatic shifts and changes in colour tone on different settings and angles. I would expect the white to be the same. The contrast to the polished hands and markers remains excellent, however, and the tonality with the flat white of the lume seems OK to me too (this was a little doubt for me on a watch design constructed with minimal juxtaposed elements. While the brown strap is absolutely fine, I stick with a roughly colour matched green on my greent. Should I have gone white though, I might have chosen the green strap with that as well... For me, I completely get why you would want to see the white on a bracelet. It would continue the simplicity of a few tones across the whole design. The brown makes it warm and also looks quite classic, by this is not a classic watch. I think the bracelet will sharpen up the look by reducing the colour tones and emphasising the case. The bracelet was getting very expensive for me and I don't own any. I may, in fact never, though I feel my interest is growing. It was simply a bridge too far and despite presumed quality, I stand by that. The overall price of the Straum then just rushes past 1000, and that makes me a little reserved. All things remaining equal, I'll miss not having the opportunity to see my green on a bracelet and try it out, but I do look forward to seeing this on yours and in fact am expecting great results!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Sadly No Straum for me yet 😪 but I am really enjoying this quirky Ando A1 🇫🇮.
Compact 37 mm and light as a feather on this Erikas Originals, but so much presence 👌 if this comes in duo or trio color combo..... it will me soo cool 🥳


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Sadly No Straum for me yet 😪 but I am really enjoying this quirky Ando A1 🇫🇮.
> Compact 37 mm and light as a feather on this Erikas Originals, but so much presence 👌 if this comes in duo or trio color combo..... it will me soo cool 🥳


I never realised what it costs, this A1, but that was a pleasant surprise. For the money I think it is highly original and unexpected. However, for me personally, while I like to be different, the design looks uncomfortable (even though it may not be in practice), and I almost wish that there was a non-minimalist version dial up the charm level. I bit of colour and texture contrasts might not go amiss either.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I never realised what it costs, this A1, but that was a pleasant surprise. For the money I think it is highly original and unexpected. However, for me personally, while I like to be different, the design looks uncomfortable (even though it may not be in practice), and I almost wish that there was a non-minimalist version dial up the charm level. I bit of colour and texture contrasts might not go amiss either.


Comfort is fantastic, thats one of the reasons I sometimes keep watches even if they arent my style. This one gets "the table talking" as we say around here and thats something I look for lately. As for colors, its so personal 😃


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Comfort is fantastic, thats one of the reasons I sometimes keep watches even if they arent my style. This one gets "the table talking" as we say around here and thats something I look for lately. As for colors, its so personal 😃


It is funny, to me, how often people talk about watches as conversation starters. I suppose I must really focus on other things most of the time when meeting people as I think the only conversation I ever started about watches based on what someone was wearing was with my dad when I noticed his classic Cartier tank. He used to be a pocket watch only person for a while before that. Vice versa, I don't remember anyone ever commenting on what I wear. Now, I am aware of wear I'm living and that the circles I move in tend not to be circles where perhaps avid watch wearing and interest is expected. Yet, I'm also not sure which circles that would occur. I almost suppose quite corporate settings, at least for the higher value pieces and perhaps the snobbery people at times refer too. 

Having said that, if I spotted someone with the A1 and situation allowing, I'd probably start a conversation about it!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> It is funny, to me, how often people talk about watches as conversation starters. I suppose I must really focus on other things most of the time when meeting people as I think the only conversation I ever started about watches based on what someone was wearing was with my dad when I noticed his classic Cartier tank. He used to be a pocket watch only person for a while before that. Vice versa, I don't remember anyone ever commenting on what I wear. Now, I am aware of wear I'm living and that the circles I move in tend not to be circles where perhaps avid watch wearing and interest is expected. Yet, I'm also not sure which circles that would occur. I almost suppose quite corporate settings, at least for the higher value pieces and perhaps the snobbery people at times refer too.
> 
> Having said that, if I spotted someone with the A1 and situation allowing, I'd probably start a conversation about it!


It varies for me, I worked in sales most of my life so talking accesories is a common ice technique but wearing this Ando A1 is like emitting frequency "watch nerd alert " 😅 I like that very much, it makes me look more sophisticated than I am 😅. I am waiting on Eel hand made bespoke strap from L.Bortikov Estonia that shlud further make this watch even more unique ! 🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> It varies for me, I worked in sales most of my life so talking accesories is a common ice technique but wearing this Ando A1 is like emitting frequency "watch nerd alert " 😅 I like that very much, it makes me look more sophisticated than I am 😅. I am waiting on Eel hand made bespoke strap from L.Bortikov Estonia that shlud further make this watch even more unique ! 🤩


I've not seen an eel strap before, so please share when it arrives!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I've not seen an eel strap before, so please share when it arrives!


Here you go. When I get home I can post togheter with the watch, right now I have the E.O which I don't particularly like very much accepted it looks good 😒


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Here yout go. When I get home I can post togheter with the watch, right now I have the E.O which I don't particularly like very much accepted it looks good 😒


That is a very attractive grain pattern!


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

What do you think of this new model? 
I like the design but with a 160mm wrist I wonder if it would wear large and tall on me
40 x 14 x 48.5











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> That is a very attractive grain pattern!


Never seen anything like it 🤩


thewatchidiot said:


> What do you think of this new model?
> I like the design but with a 160mm wrist I wonder if it would wear large and tall on me
> 40 x 14 x 48.5
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous, I can’t fault that design 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

With love from Stockholm Sweden 🇸🇪 Båge&Söner table alarm klock 🕰
This Is one fancy alarm a clock 🤩


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> Fantastic!! I actually felt a pang of doubt about my green as soon as your white hit my screen. It was always between those two for me, and these shots alone do already not disappoint me. I very much hope that also bears put for you as owner. I can see how there is more silverish grey in the second shot, but the first looks plenty Bright White to me. As observed on all colours, there are quite dramatic shifts and changes in colour tone on different settings and angles. I would expect the white to be the same. The contrast to the polished hands and markers remains excellent, however, and the tonality with the flat white of the lume seems OK to me too (this was a little doubt for me on a watch design constructed with minimal juxtaposed elements. While the brown strap is absolutely fine, I stick with a roughly colour matched green on my greent. Should I have gone white though, I might have chosen the green strap with that as well... For me, I completely get why you would want to see the white on a bracelet. It would continue the simplicity of a few tones across the whole design. The brown makes it warm and also looks quite classic, by this is not a classic watch. I think the bracelet will sharpen up the look by reducing the colour tones and emphasising the case. The bracelet was getting very expensive for me and I don't own any. I may, in fact never, though I feel my interest is growing. It was simply a bridge too far and despite presumed quality, I stand by that. The overall price of the Straum then just rushes past 1000, and that makes me a little reserved. All things remaining equal, I'll miss not having the opportunity to see my green on a bracelet and try it out, but I do look forward to seeing this on yours and in fact am expecting great results!


I was always on the fence between the white (I´d call it silver) and black dials. Went white since I didn´t have any in my collection and thought it would highlight the light/shade game created by the dial´s "hammered" texture better. Indeed, as you well know, these dials are extremely dynamic, so tones and shades vary dramatically... at some angles/lighting situations, it does look white, but real color is more sterling silver (which also can look white under certain conditions). I do think this dial will particularly benefit with the addition of the bracelet. As you well point, adding the bracelet gets the whole "package" into the expensive side... but I really liked the design and thought it would do wonders for the case/dial design to shine fully, so figured I would regret not splurging those 200€ when I had the chance. Will keep you posted re the bracelet... who knows, maybe when you see it you decide to jump in, too! That green dial would look great on it... I think it would brighten the whole watch. That rich, dark dial surrounded by all-steel would look fabulous!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Massively enjoying this one from Sweden!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Massively enjoying this one from Sweden!
> 
> View attachment 16608531
> 
> ...


Excellent combo 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Snow is melting finally 🤩
on my wrist is again Ole Mathiesen Sportivo Swiss Quartz Denmark 🇩🇰 on ostrich leather.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Snow is melting finally 🤩
> on my wrist is again Ole Mathiesen Sportivo Swiss Quartz Denmark 🇩🇰 on ostrich leather.
> 
> View attachment 16609393
> ...


I do like an ostrich strap. Used to be more affordable than it is now


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I do like an ostrich strap. Used to be more affordable than it is now


I love it, it took like 6 to 8 weeks to brake in but afterwards it has been a dream to wear. I would say it all comes to your sweat. I made few straps from crazy horse and reindeer leather, much more comfortable materials. Also, this is way more work so I leave it to the professionals 😃


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

What a timepiece 🤩🤩 so different from any watch in my collection and yet I am so attached and constantly impressed with the Arhitekt... eye opener for sure 🧐


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> What a timepiece 🤩🤩 so different from any watch in my collection and yet I am so attached and constantly impressed with the Arhitekt... eye opener for sure 🧐


It is really a fantastic looking piece. Love how it hugs your wrist. Just perhaps there's more love for the dress genre in you than your collection suggests? I wish it was more affordable, but exlcusin that, I hope to get very comfortable financially before it sells out... despite the fact I would have preferred an automatic. Some may argue the difference isn't that great, but because I often wear my watches several days at a time and certainly don't remember to give it a twist at opportune moments, nor, actually, enjoy the act of winding so much, I have started to feel more strongly about this. I also don't tend to examine my movements often through exhibition windows, so I guess ease of use trumps my enjoyment of movements generally...


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Friday it is!

I just love this dial... even in black and white it looks fab!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> What a timepiece 🤩🤩 so different from any watch in my collection and yet I am so attached and constantly impressed with the Arhitekt... eye opener for sure 🧐


Love it!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Friday it is!
> 
> I just love this dial... even in black and white it looks fab!
> 
> View attachment 16612893


It really is something 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> It is really a fantastic looking piece. Love how it hugs your wrist. Just perhaps there's more love for the dress genre in you than your collection suggests? I wish it was more affordable, but exlcusin that, I hope to get very comfortable financially before it sells out... despite the fact I would have preferred an automatic. Some may argue the difference isn't that great, but because I often wear my watches several days at a time and certainly don't remember to give it a twist at opportune moments, nor, actually, enjoy the act of winding so much, I have started to feel more strongly about this. I also don't tend to examine my movements often through exhibition windows, so I guess ease of use trumps my enjoyment of movements generally...


It is top grade 2892 automatic and I often can’t care less unless its a very beautiful movement 😃 and yes, the comfort and the feel of "the hug" from this watch is exceptional and I think its thanks to the domed crystal that is also a case back. Cant say I mind the screw down crown 😊


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Sadly No Straum for me yet  but I am really enjoying this quirky Ando A1 .
> Compact 37 mm and light as a feather on this Erikas Originals, but so much presence  if this comes in duo or trio color combo..... it will me soo cool


Cool Giugiaro Ripley vibes!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

mougino said:


> Cool Giugiaro Ripley vibes!


Spot on sir? Nice piece 🤩 respect ✊


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Spot on sir? Nice piece  respect


Not mine, pic taken from the internet sorry 

I own an all-black though:


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Who knew Eel will be this comfortable and cool looking on my Ando A1 🤩 l am thrilled ☺
Never seen this pattern before or this leather for that matter, great discovery!
The hand stitching is second to none and that smell…. no other strap I have ever owned smelled like this! ... It’s like a dry coffee beans mixed with the smell of tobacco paper, tiny, tiny bit of Licorice sweetness and of course leather. All that in a good way! It adds to the experience if you care for that, I obviously very much do. The edge treatment is generously applied and consistent!
I prefer that on thinner straps instead of burnishing but purists my prefer burnishing more.
The feel on wrist is again a perfect hug, but warm and fitm, the watch doesn’t move around too much and yet the strap haven’t “glue” to my wrist. Time will tell how durable this Estonian Bortnikov Strap 🇪🇪 is but so far I am happy for my choice. I think it works great with the Ando A1 to!


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Finnish Joe said:


> What a timepiece  so different from any watch in my collection and yet I am so attached and constantly impressed with the Arhitekt... eye opener for sure


I didn’t notice this when looking at photos of this before, but that hour hand seems a bit long. I love the overall vibe of this piece, though.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

rxmar23 said:


> I didn’t notice this when looking at photos of this before, but that hour hand seems a bit long. I love the overall vibe of this piece, though.


Matter if taste, I like it 😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

A bit of lume from Sweden 🇸🇪 ☺
Good morning WUS friends 👋


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Who needs lume?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

How cool is this 🤩🤩🤩
Henry Archer Denmark 🇩🇰


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Who needs lume?


Your Orange 🍊 beauty is ”The One” 🤩🤩🤩
What a presence ⌚


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Sonething Rosie?
VonDoren Joutunheim Champagne rose gold 🇳🇴


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Seems like all Straum dial colours are stunning 🤩 🇳🇴


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> It is top grade 2892 automatic and I often can’t care less unless its a very beautiful movement 😃 and yes, the comfort and the feel of "the hug" from this watch is exceptional and I think its thanks to the domed crystal that is also a case back. Cant say I mind the screw down crown 😊


I don't know my ETA numbers by heart. So it is automatic after all?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Most hunted Norwegian watch in 2021!
Too bad it was limited edition 😒
Bragd Froskemann 🇳🇴


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Who knew Eel will be this comfortable and cool looking on my Ando A1 🤩 l am thrilled ☺
> Never seen this pattern before or this leather for that matter, great discovery!
> The hand stitching is second to none and that smell…. no other strap I have ever owned smelled like this! ... It’s like a dry coffee beans mixed with the smell of tobacco paper, tiny, tiny bit of Licorice sweetness and of course leather. All that in a good way! It adds to the experience if you care for that, I obviously very much do. The edge treatment is generously applied and consistent!
> I prefer that on thinner straps instead of burnishing but purists my prefer burnishing more.
> ...


Actually, this strap has just elevated the Ando in my opinion. It seems to pick up the texture of the outer dial section and give a subtle break from the black PVD case. It's an excellently judged choice, if you ask me! Would it be rude to ask about price and perhaps s link to these strap masters?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Sonething Rosie?
> VonDoren Joutunheim Champagne rose gold 🇳🇴
> 
> View attachment 16618335


That ruby reminds me of the Timex Giorgio Galli S1 Automatic. There it seems an embellishment serving as a replacement for the word automatic or mechanical on the dial. Does the same apply here?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Actually, this strap has just elevated the Ando in my opinion. It seems to pick up the texture of the outer dial section and give a subtle break from the black PVD case. It's an excellently judged choice, if you ask me! Would it be rude to ask about price and perhaps s link to these strap masters?


No, no! Why would that be rude ☺ the strap was 90 euros but it was his first attempt with Eel so no one knows how long it will last. I was assured I will be taken care in case of issues since it’s so unknown material. This type of Eel leather is very rarely used so I didn’t find much info regarding longevity! What I know is that the lining underneath is not usual leather but hypoallergenic and sweat repellent material that doesn’t “patina” with time.
If you can, check his half padded Black Buttero strap, it’s exceptional for the asking 75 euro!
His stitching is worth the money and he is nice guy to deal with!

The company is Bortnikov Leather&Accessories – – 100% hand stitched leathergoods. Made in Estonia


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I don't know my ETA numbers by heart. So it is automatic after all?


I am sorry, which model were you asking about.. Estonia 1918? (My apologies)


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I am sorry, which model were you asking about.. Estonia 1918? (My apologies)


Yes, the Arhitekt. That's a manual wind, isn't it?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Yes, the Arhitekt. That's a manual wind, isn't it?


100% Automatic


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> No, no! Why would that be rude ☺ the strap was 90 euros but it was his first attempt with Eel so no one knows how long it will last. I was assured I will be taken care in case of issues since it’s so unknown material. This type of Eel leather is very rarely used so I didn’t find much info regarding longevity! What I know is that the lining underneath is not usual leather but anti bacterial and sweat repellent material that doesn’t “patina” with time.
> If you can, check his half padded Black Buttero strap, it’s exceptional for the asking 75 euro!
> His stitching is worth the money and he is nice guy to deal with!
> 
> The company is Bortnikov Leather&Accessories – – 100% hand stitched leathergoods. Made in Estonia


Thanks for this. Looks great. I was thinking that if the Eel works so well with the 'industrial' look of the Ando, it may also work very well with the angular look of the Richardt Mejer... Not sure what the strap is like that comes on yet.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> 100% Automatic


Oh! My word... I have been propagating completely the wrong message for some time then! That actually makes it rise quite a few places in my desirability list. Really my ultimate problem is that it costs twice what I've previously spend on watches and that's going to be too much of a step, definitely for this year. That's also before I'm hit with 20% VAT 6% import duties and service costs for that privilege of now importing from the EU. As if they make things like that in the UK! (OK, ok, there are good looking UK watches, too, I know...) Thinking of which, I don't know if the lug-width is the same, but Arhitekt on Eel? I'd be curious to say the least! Cor, to think that all this time I felt like I had to discard the Arhitekt because I couldn't ever justify spending that much on a watch that would make me end up with a recurrent gripe in practice. Yes, I not so secretly want one... you heard it first.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Benjamin NV said:


> Oh! My word... I have been propagating completely the wrong message for some time then! That actually makes it rise quite a few places in my desirability list. Really my ultimate problem is that it costs twice what I've previously spend on watches and that's going to be too much of a step, definitely for this year. That's also before I'm hit with 20% VAT 6% import duties and service costs for that privilege of now importing from the EU. As if they make things like that in the UK! (OK, ok, there are good looking UK watches, too, I know...) Thinking of which, I don't know if the lug-width is the same, but Arhitekt on Eel? I'd be curious to say the least! Cor, to think that all this time I felt like I had to discard the Arhitekt because I couldn't ever justify spending that much on a watch that would make me end up with a recurrent gripe in practice. Yes, I not so secretly want one... you heard it first.


Also, I really quite enjoyed Estonia when I visited some years ago, perhaps it planted a seed in me...


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Thanks for this. Looks great. I was thinking that if the Eel works so well with the 'industrial' look of the Ando, it may also work very well with the angular look of the Richardt Mejer... Not sure what the strap is like that comes on yet.


Don’t worry to much about it I am sure you are not gona like it and you will sell it to me 😅


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> 100% Automatic


Here I am again, sorry, I don't think it's entirely my fault this confusion. Look here, from Estonia 1918's website (Arhitekt — Estonia1918 Timepieces)

"Kellal on Šveitsi kellaorus (Vallee de Joux) valmistatud manuaalselt üleskeeratav mehhanism, millele on antud päikesest inspireeritud läbipaistev kujundus."

Google translates this as a skeletonised manual movement. Are there two different versions of the Arhitekt?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Also, I really quite enjoyed Estonia when I visited some years ago, perhaps it planted a seed in me...


Estonia is incredibly hospitable and sociable country and the wildest taxi drivers I ever encountered in my life 😅 I love going and spending time in Talin and Permo and the food…. Mums as we say around here ☺


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Most hunted Norwegian watch in 2021!
> Too bad it was limited edition
> Bragd Froskemann
> 
> View attachment 16618369


Seems like another 100 pieces "limited edition" will be released this year.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Don’t worry to much about it I am sure you are not gona like it and you will sell it to me 😅


As long as you have exclusivity on the Eel, perhaps! I am looking forward to it. Very curious as to how it will hold up. I am also terrible with clinging to the choices I make. Perhaps it is time so start thinking of regarding the collection as a mutable entity, rather than a purely accumulative one, but it feels wrong to part with well-considered choices. I think though, this year has seen a steep acceleration of increasingly more adventurous choices made, and perhaps this is also where those choices start to last shorter.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Seems like another 100 pieces "limited edition" will be released this year.


All sold out


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Benjamin NV said:


> Here I am again, sorry, I don't think it's entirely my fault this confusion. Look here, from Estonia 1918's website (Arhitekt — Estonia1918 Timepieces)
> 
> "Kellal on Šveitsi kellaorus (Vallee de Joux) valmistatud manuaalselt üleskeeratav mehhanism, millele on antud päikesest inspireeritud läbipaistev kujundus."
> 
> Google translates this as a skeletonised manual movement. Are there two different versions of the Arhitekt?


OK, yes, there is still confusion on Estonia 1918's website. On this product (not order) page, it talks about the ETA movement and about a 38mm diameter, rather than 42mm. Arhitekt — Estonia1918 Timepieces


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> All sold out


Ah, my bad... I wasn't aware. Well, maybe there'll be a 2023 "limited edition" waiting for you in the not-so-distant future


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> OK, yes, there is still confusion on Estonia 1918's website. On this product (not order) page, it talks about the ETA movement and about a 38mm diameter, rather than 42mm. Arhitekt — Estonia1918 Timepieces


I just called them 😅 the Arhitekt in 2022 comes only in Automatic version and here is the right link 👌






Arhitekt — Estonia1918 Timepieces







www.estonia1918.com


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Ah, my bad... I wasn't aware. Well, maybe there'll be a 2023 "limited edition" waiting for you in the not-so-distant future


There will be similar model after! It’s funny they are sold out on every model for months ahead 😳


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I just called them 😅 the Arhitekt in 2022 comes only in Automatic version and here is the right link 👌
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is service. So have they made any adjustments to the original then or is it still the same watch limited to 100 pieces?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Now that is service. So have they made any adjustments to the original then or is it still the same watch limited to 100 pieces?


Yes limited to 100 pieces, he is working on other designs seems I understand… there is only couple of grey and blue left seems like 👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

What is this 😳😳😳
Skagen identity crush 😅


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Rare NOS Leijona military diver 🇫🇮
45 mm beast with 4mm crystal and massive crown 🤩 life proof all day beater for the brave in heart 😅⌚


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Yes limited to 100 pieces, he is working on other designs seems I understand… there is only couple of grey and blue left seems like


 Nooooooo!! Watch-funds are depleted right now! I need some more time!!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Elmero said:


> Nooooooo!! Watch-funds are depleted right now! I need some more time!!


Not you as well! Perhaps two decisions ago it would have been easier to consider it... It's unfortunate they had two pages with conflicting info, but I guess I still would not have taken the gamble for this amount. I hope there will still be some available further down the line when life rebalances financially for me.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> Not you as well! Perhaps two decisions ago it would have been easier to consider it... It's unfortunate they had two pages with conflicting info, but I guess I still would not have taken the gamble for this amount. I hope there will still be some available further down the line when life rebalances financially for me.


Haha! Here's hoping we manage to secure some funds in time to snatch one Arhitekt! Glad to see I'm not alone in this.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Macro shots of a Swedish Epoch 🇸🇪 with Finnish macro lens 🇫🇮 👌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Something else from Norway 🇳🇴
Hilmar Watches 🤔


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another Norwegian MB on kickstarter 🇳🇴

Affordable Bruvik wannabe 🤔 like it though


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Something else from Norway 🇳🇴
> Hilmar Watches 🤔
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, what to think. This design is certainly not hideous with its minimalist utilitarian feel. Yet, it also doesn't shake off the impression of looking a little cheap somehow. It's almost as if all parts are just cleverly combined from stereotypical parts laying around on shelves. Assuming that the sign at the 12 o'clock hour marker is their logo, I think that sticks out in the wrong way. Heck, I'm not even sure if I like it on brands like Girard Perregaux, and they actually have something to shout about. Mostly, it just breaks with that utilitarian theme, as it's the only thing that sort of gives it identity. If one would imagine the most basic iteration of a black dial field watch, this might be what you come up with and because of that it's likable, but somehow feels like it should be available at around 100. Saying that, 3200NOK is actually not expensive, for anyone who does really like the look.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Yes, what to think. This design is certainly not hideous with its minimalist utilitarian feel. Yet, it also doesn't shake off the impression of looking a little cheap somehow. It's almost as if all parts are just cleverly combined from stereotypical parts laying around on shelves. Assuming that the sign at the 12 o'clock hour marker is their logo, I think that sticks out in the wrong. Heck, I'm not even sure if I like it on brands like Girard Perregaux, and they actually have something to shout about. Mostly, it just breaks with that utilitarian theme, as it's the only thing that sort of gives it identity. If one would imagine the most basic iteration of a black dial field watch, this might be what you come up with and because of that's it's likable, but somehow feels like it should be available at around 100. Saying that, 3200NOK is actually not expensive, for anyone who does really like the look.


Yes obviously shelf parts from Asia (I have seen versions of this case on other brand, they shouldn’t have the blue print on the website, it gives it away) but hey, for 340 euros I think it’s not too bad👌However….. I think both the name and the logo are hideous and of course that can be the exact same element that make someone one else fall I love with the watch. I can’t see this name make a it big with this crappy website in release with so purely presented info! It’s just too sloppy for an Norwegian 🤔


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Would you look at this 🇳🇴
don’t know the prices but very, very cool brand 🤩🤩









MICROMILSPEC


Custom Professional Watches



www.micromilspec.com


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Yes obviously shelf parts from Asia (I have seen versions of this case on other brand, they shouldn’t have the blue print on the website, it gives it away) but hey, for 340 euros I think it’s not too bad👌However….. I think both the name and the logo are hideous and of course that can be the exact same element that make someone one else fall I love with the watch. I can’t see this name make a it big with this crappy website in release with so purely presented info! It’s just too sloppy for an Norwegian 🤔


Having you confirm this makes it worse. My intuition told me it couldn't be much before looking at the price or website. I must say though, it's cleverly combined and I can imagine some people going for the utilitarian basics. If it is all basically shelf parts, it probably should not exceed 200eur.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Would you look at this 🇳🇴
> don’t know the prices but very, very cool brand 🤩🤩
> 
> 
> ...


So what is it you can modify? Only the dial and bezel? Or is this intended as a go between for anyone with an original design, where they help getting a prototype professionally made?


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Would you look at this
> don’t know the prices but very, very cool brand
> 
> 
> ...


If I recall correctly, they only manufacture private projects. Some rather nice ones, but virtually impossible to get one unless we hired them to make us one


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

That is correct, but still, I had to share and brag about another cool Nordic brand 🇳🇴😁😁


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Wearing the Draken today. Thanks for selling this one to me, @Finnish Joe!

Some fresh quick pics:


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Elmero said:


> Wearing the Draken today. Thanks for selling this one to me, @Finnish Joe!
> 
> Some fresh quick pics:
> 
> ...


That first is a sultry shot. It's really not my preference of watches, but in some pictures I really appreciate how well it has been designed and made.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> That first is a sultry shot. It's really not my preference of watches, but in some pictures I really appreciate how well it has been designed and made.


Thanks! It is a handsome watch, for sure. Very good build quality, especially for its price.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Wearing the Draken today. Thanks for selling this one to me, @Finnish Joe!
> 
> Some fresh quick pics:
> 
> ...


Its a gorgeous watch 100% very nice strap too 😃


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Something 🇩🇰 Henry Archer 👌


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Its a gorgeous watch 100% very nice strap too


Strap is a sailcloth by watchbandit.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> Something 🇩🇰 Henry Archer 👌
> View attachment 16624067


How’s the lume on this ?? Not familiar with this brand, are they well made and finished ?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Strap is a sailcloth by watchbandit.


I have been looking into those but since sailcloth hardens in cold temperatures like we have -25, -30) for weeks I am a bit sceptical but oh man, they do look sharp 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> How’s the lume on this ?? Not familiar with this brand, are they well made and finished ?


Very impressive first half an hour, not teribly long lasting. Abot the same as my SKX from 2016. But I didn't care for the lume, the dial and lugs shape and that second hand are a packige I don't see.every day. Will post macro when I come home from the Watch Show Finland .😃


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

On my way to Watch Show Finland 😃 🇫🇮 can't stop wearing the Eel strap 🤩🤩


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> On my way to Watch Show Finland   can't stop wearing the Eel strap


Looking forward to your discoveries and new watch stories from the show! Have a great time!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Looking forward to your discoveries and new watch stories from the show! Have a great time!


I will, usually many new things are coming on this show, I took much better camera so photos will better than my lauzy phone 😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Something new from Finland 🇫🇮 😃

Stay tuned ....


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> On my way to Watch Show Finland 😃 🇫🇮 can't stop wearing the Eel strap 🤩🤩


This, too, is a great combination. Looks like eel's a winner!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Something new from Finland 🇫🇮 😃
> 
> Stay tuned ....
> 
> View attachment 16625124


Very aggressive sloping lugs! Do you also have the face?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I will, usually many new things are coming on this show, I took much better camera so photos will better than my lauzy phone 😁


Enjoy! Curious to see the new discoveries!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Something new from Finland
> 
> Stay tuned ....
> 
> View attachment 16625124


Looks interesting


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I think the tuseno shellbacks look cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Finnish Joe said:


> Something new from Finland
> 
> Stay tuned ....
> 
> View attachment 16625124


I like angular, in watches and cars. Looking forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

The watch is this: THE R-27 | Aittokoski Watches


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> The watch is this: THE R-27 | Aittokoski Watches


The line drawings look nice. It's going to be hard to appreciate the black hole effect on screen, but still a pity they have only one photo from the side online.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> The line drawings look nice. It's going to be hard to appreciate the black hole effect on screen, but still a pity they have only one photo from the side online.


Indeed, will see it in person tonight 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

SUF VETEHINEN


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

SUF PARONI 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Pook Watches 🇫🇮


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

I don't think they've done enough to stand put or make a clear statement o what they are about...


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I don't think they've done enough to stand put or make a clear statement o what they are about...


Pook watches?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Pook watches?


Yes, well, that example you posted. Too little in it for me.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Rare S.U.F AK70 ! Only 30 units made for Aseman Kello Finland 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I met a super cool lady with a super cool watch!
Girl with a taste and passion for watches👌⌚
More of that please 🙌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This S.U.F is 2 of 12 🥹
What a beauty!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> This S.U.F is 2 of 12 🥹
> What a beauty!
> 
> View attachment 16633719
> ...


I do think it is special, but to me the handset are quite short, proportionally.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another S.U.F but on a bracelet 🤌⌚
Bracelet is very nice but the male link… Well… not for me! I think the photos shows why!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I do think it is special, but to me the handset are quite short, proportionally.


It’s a design choice but I also would love longer hands personally👌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another lady with a S.U.F 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here it is, The R27 by Aittokoski Timecrafts 🇫🇮 Almost 3K depending on the movement the customer wants. 1.3 mm saphire with AR , stainless steel case (very, very sharp edges) 10 ATM.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> View attachment 16633777


How is this in person? I must admit that for me on this photo this seems a little overdone on the large metal surfaces...


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Another S.U.F but on a bracelet 🤌⌚
> Bracelet is very nice but the male link… Well… not for me! I think the photos shows why!
> View attachment 16633765
> 
> ...


For me it also doesn't work. I'm not a bracelet aficionado (yet), but I often dislike how the bracelet is slotted in between the lugs yet is very clearly not quite the same finish or exact fit to the lugs. Integrates bracelets do this better, or at times when the lugs off set the bracelet from the watch. Here it seems to me the lugs are quite long, and then the link extends even further instead of at least following that line precisely.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> How is this in person? I must admit that for me on this photo this seems a little overdone on the large metal surfaces...


It’s very individual depending on the wrist, it hurt in les than a min for me to wear it, but I have very pronounced pisiform bone (wrist bone ) that’s why not for me! I liked the hands and legibility as well as the applied markers ring, it’s a design I gave liked on many watches before. Lugs are what I also liked a lot, many angles and depth in shapes, the lights in the venue helped the “wow effect “. I live not too far from the owner, I will ask to meet and make more photos 🇫🇮🤩😁


----------



## iVAMP (Oct 29, 2016)

I must confess I am delighted with my Royal Steel Worldtimer 36 from the swedish Sjöö Sandström.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Two awesome guys, Toni Huuhtanen and Jari Mantila. Toni Huuhtanen (holding the Voutilainen X Leijona Chrono ) is Voutilainen X Leijona brand manager and a proud Jalo owner! I hope sooner or later I will be Jalo owner myself 🤩🤩🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

iVAMP said:


> I must confess I am delighted with my Royal Steel Worldtimer 36 from the swedish Sjöö Sandström.
> View attachment 16633812


Oh wow, you should be! I Play did it on the watch show and it’s one of those watches I call “the perfect package” can’t fault them! Post more photos if you don’t mind from the sides and the pushers ❤


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

The Man, the legend and yet unbelievably humble Kari Voutilainen! I had the chance to talk with him and ask questions. What an extraordinary man!!! 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

That’s how to charge the lume on a watch 🤣🤣
Henry Archer on the wrist 🇩🇰


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Kari Voutilainen & Stepan Sarpaneva 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Halda Racing Pilot 🇸🇪 & Linde Werdelin 🇩🇰


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Few more photos of The R27 prototype by Aittokoski Timecrafts 🇫🇮


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Halda Racing Pilot  & Linde Werdelin
> View attachment 16634297


I always assumed we (i.e. this thread's usual posters) considered Linde a Brit brand (by Scandinavian founders, of course)! Glad to see it being marked as Danish (as I consider them) and now hoping to see more LWs posted here! I've been fantasizing about getting one for a while


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Jurmo Susu skeleton moon face 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> I always assumed we (i.e. this thread's usual posters) considered Linde a Brit brand (by Scandinavian founders, of course)! Glad to see it being marked as Danish (as I consider them) and now hoping to see more LWs posted here! I've been fantasizing about getting one for a while


Difficult task, they are rare to come by and in my opinion they age badly, they look so beaten up in such short time perhaps because of the case shape or because they are huge and people tend to bump them into things, but I can’t lie I really, really like the bracelets Linde makes, extraordinary work!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Managed to snap couple of macro of our favourite Voutilainen X Leijona Dial 🤩🤩🤩🇫🇮
The more I look at it the more “I get it”


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Managed to snap couple of macro of our favourite Voutilainen X Leijona Dial
> The more I look at it the more “I get it”
> 
> View attachment 16634464
> ...


Really nice photos of a gorgeous dial!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> The Man, the legend and yet unbelievably humble Kari Voutilainen! I had the chance to talk with him and ask questions. What an extraordinary man!!! 🇫🇮
> 
> View attachment 16633818
> 
> ...





Finnish Joe said:


> Few more photos of The R27 prototype by Aittokoski Timecrafts 🇫🇮
> 
> View attachment 16634308
> 
> ...


If this is intended to be close to the final product, it really is way too much brushed metal altogether. I'm also seeing imperfections at least along the chapter/hour marker ring, while I think this type of design is completely unforgiving. There is nowhere to hide. Still I can appreciate the direction they want to take things in.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Managed to snap couple of macro of our favourite Voutilainen X Leijona Dial 🤩🤩🤩🇫🇮
> The more I look at it the more “I get it”
> 
> View attachment 16634464
> ...


Stays magnificently gorgeous.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Managed to snap couple of macro of our favourite Voutilainen X Leijona Dial 🤩🤩🤩🇫🇮
> The more I look at it the more “I get it”
> 
> View attachment 16634464
> ...


I thought you already owned one btw?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I thought you already owned one btw?


Not yet, it was borrowed 😃 for mine and your pleasure 😄


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> If this is intended to be close to the final product, it really is way too much brushed metal altogether. I'm also seeing imperfections at least along the chapter/hour marker ring, while I think this type of design is completely unforgiving. There is nowhere to hide. Still I can appreciate the direction they want to take things in.


Yes, thats the reason I took photo of that part of the dial, but I was assured this is rough prototype so I bet final product will be different . Will find out soon enough. They have retail partner in Finland who will have those at some point and final quality can be inspected 😃


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Really nice photos of a gorgeous dial!


Thank you 😃 even other watch makers say only good things about this dial 🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Not yet, it was borrowed 😃 for mine and your pleasure 😄


Pleasure indeed


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Little more of Aittokoski Timecrafts R27 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

DeMotu Watches 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

The Voutilainen Vingt-8 in my hand 🤚!🇫🇮
What a joyful day that was ❤🙌


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> The Voutilainen Vingt-8 in my hand 🤚!🇫🇮
> What a joyful day that was ❤🙌
> 
> View attachment 16638014
> ...


Perhaps unsurprisingly, it's the Voutilainen that stands out. Is this enamel?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Halda 🇸🇪 Jurmo 🇫🇮, Sarpaneva 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

One of the most famous Sarpaneva creations 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

DeMotu Pilot Instruments 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Met the man behind AndoAndoAndo watches 🇫🇮🇯🇵
He showed me some future projects 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I taught you guys might like to see photos from the venue and the event itself 👌⌚


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Met the man behind AndoAndoAndo watches 🇫🇮🇯🇵
> He showed me some future projects 🤩
> 
> 
> ...


The 3D effect dial sketch looks very interesting


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Sarpaneva once again 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> The 3D effect dial sketch looks very interesting


Let’s hope it works out 💪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Met a proud owner of Voutilainen on the event 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Extraordinary 🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Sarpaneva once again 🇫🇮
> 
> View attachment 16640270
> 
> ...


Most are completely bonkers and naturally expensive. This looks surprisingly restraint. Basically all Sarpaneva far exceed what I would wear, either in outlandishness or size.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Extraordinary 🤩
> View attachment 16640316
> 
> View attachment 16640317
> ...


For me, dials like this is what really makes Voutilainen shine. It's haute horlogerie, so I won't knock it, but I'd personally be equally happy with a Sellita sw260 or similar to make this more accessible. Not that he'd probably be able to do larger volumes, so my reasoning is moot.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> For me, dials like this is what really makes Voutilainen shine. It's haute horlogerie, so I won't knock it, but I'd personally be equally happy with a Sellita sw260 or similar to make this more accessible. Not that he'd probably be able to do larger volumes, so my reasoning is moot.


There is Voutilainen Design, Dial and Case with top Selita 200 for 3K to 5K that’s the point of the X Voutilainen Leijona Heritage line ❤🤌⌚


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> There is Voutilainen Design, Dial and Case with top Selita 200 for 3K to 5K that’s the point of the X Voutilainen Leijona Heritage line ❤🤌⌚


Yes, I realise, but it's also very much a different sort of design than the typical Voutilainen dials. As you know, I deeply appreciate the Jalo Sport. It's still punching above a price point I consider myself confident at currently, just like the Arhitekt. I much regret that on both counts. I've spent too much already and these would easily double anything I've ever spent on a single watch. Add that their not the most usual form factors for wear and this adds risk. Not to mention this is before the UK's 26% import markup...


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Jalo dial is the higher grade dial and among the best I have seen. Affordable step closer to wearing something that Voutilainen has been involved in. I can see myself in future getting one if price is right and size drops to 39 or 40. Wouldn't mind tastefully done date window too 😀


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

*Rajamäen Kellotehdas 🇫🇮*


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

DeMotu 🇫🇮


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Finnish Joe said:


> *Rajamäen Kellotehdas *
> 
> View attachment 16640808
> 
> ...


Interesting! Is the dial machined aluminum (or aluminium, I don’t know which way the Scandinavian countries lean on that)?


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Very rare S.U.F 🇫🇮 My favourite S.U.F model 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This micro brand is the hottest thing in the Nordics atm ! 🇳🇴 The bracelet … 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> This micro brand is the hottest thing in the Nordics atm !  The bracelet …
> 
> View attachment 16642581
> 
> ...


Some nice details in it!

On a side note: they almost ran out of dial-space to write down the name!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Very rare S.U.F  My favourite S.U.F model
> 
> View attachment 16642536
> 
> ...


So cool! I seem to remember one with a bronze(?) engraved bracelet which made me drool


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> So cool! I seem to remember one with a bronze(?) engraved bracelet which made me drool


Same here 🤤🤤🤤🤤


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another very unique Bragd Watch 🇧🇻


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

One more from Aittokoski Timecrafts 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Extraordinary Voutilainen 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I spotted many Sarpaneva on the show but this one was special 🇫🇮👌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Jurmo R0 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Sjöö Sandström 🇸🇪 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Watch spotting 🇫🇮🤣🤌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I think those are the last 2 photos I managed to take of the Voutilainen watches 🇫🇮🤩🤌⌚
Seeing 5 Voutilainen Watches in one day was so emotional 😌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Voutilainen X Leijona Försti has a cool display, the dial and crystal looked good under water! I wish the display was lower, so people can put their hands in and test the bezel under water !!!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I think those are the last 2 photos I managed to take of the Voutilainen watches 🇫🇮🤩🤌⌚
> Seeing 5 Voutilainen Watches in one day was so emotional 😌
> 
> View attachment 16645487
> ...


Are these two pictures the same watch? (If so there are some odd reflections on the first.) I like the dial setup. Not seen before.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Are these two pictures the same watch? (If so there are some odd reflections on the first.) I like the dial setup. Not seen before.


Same watch , different angle. Sorry for the bad quality. The watches had domed crystals making it hard to take good photo!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Finally Spring 🇫🇮
Got me some nice strap from Cheapest Nato Straps 🤩


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

My very Finn-ish watch.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

sleepyhead123 said:


> My very Finn-ish watch.
> 
> View attachment 16650006


It’s beautiful 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

That is some box alright 🇫🇮🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Yep, its happening!!! Another Finnish Moomin Watch 🤌 🇫🇮 !
This time from Pook!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

It’s official now!
Pook micro brand 🇫🇮 Is releasing limited edition Moomin watch! Obviously their designer has very good eye site, I can hardly see s…t, but man I can’t lie……! I absolutely love the idea and coming from Pook, this will be affordable diver!!! 
I just don’t get the limited mambo jumbo!!! Generally fed up with the whole limited, special edition game! It’s a small micro brand … everything is limited!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Moomins are probably Finland's best ambassadors. I grew up watching them in TV across the Atlantic and absolutely love 'em!!
These, by Pook, look nice.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Moomins are probably Finland's best ambassadors. I grew up watching them in TV across the Atlantic and absolutely love 'em!!
> These, by Pook, look nice.


I agree and I am glad it’s a diver with nice thin bezel!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

I like the bezel, too, but don't get the Moomin attraction and even less why they need to be on a watch! Sorry

Re: LEs. I think if truly limited at this this should be expressed by a physically marked one out of so many. If not, then limited means limited run, small batches, or simply limited capacity to keep producing... Still then the value added of some will be dubious. I wonder how many of any average watch model are typically sold for brands of different standing


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I like the bezel, too, but don't get the Moomin attraction and even less why they need to be on a watch! Sorry
> 
> Re: LEs. I think if truly limited at this this should be expressed by a physically marked one out of so many. If not, then limited means limited run, small batches, or simply limited capacity to keep producing... Still then the value added of some will be dubious. I wonder how many of any average watch model are typically sold for brands of different standing


Yes, generally for the last 3 years there has been so many limited and special edition by nearly every watch brand under the sun.... I am fatigued and can't keep up 😅


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I kind of like this one from 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

*Malm Frogdiver 44 🇸🇪
A but of TH vibe but not a strap monster that's for sure! Dial is sick though🤩🤩🤩*


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

New affordable diver from the Finnish brand Leijona will be revealed tomorrow 🤩🇫🇮
this is the teaser I got from IG.
Kind of excited about this one to be honest!💯👏


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I kind of like this one from 🇸🇪
> View attachment 16655367


It's certainly nice enough looking, but I'm not immediately enamoured. It sort of feels like something is missing to make it stand out. Maybe it's the black and white safety that makes it a little too bland. I like how the black outer ring makes the dial a little smaller and I like the silvery dots on the main dial. As per usual I don't really like a model name on the dial. Here it may be forgiven as it is clear the marketing story (pun intended) is created by having the brand and model visible in combination.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

*Malm Frogdiver 44 🇸🇪
Litle better representation of the watches 👌







*


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> New affordable diver from the Finnish brand Leijona will be revealed tomorrow 🤩🇫🇮
> this is the teaser I got from IG.
> Kind of excited about this one to be honest!💯👏
> View attachment 16655376
> ...


The indices and bronze (?) case give off some Yema vibes. Not sure if I find the font on the bezel particularly well chosen. I often find the bezel o divers a bit of a let down. Let's see to whole thing tomorrow!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> It's certainly nice enough looking, but I'm not immediately enamoured. It sort of feels like something is missing to make it stand out. Maybe it's the black and white safety that makes it a little too bland. I like how the black outer ring makes the dial a little smaller and I like the silvery dots on the main dial. As per usual I don't really like a model name on the dial. Here it may be forgiven as it is clear the marketing story (pun intended) is created by having the brand and model visible in combination.


Always liked high gloss dials, perhaps that's the reason I am attracted to this one but yes its a bit simple in nature👍👍


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> *Malm Frogdiver 44 🇸🇪
> Litle better representation of the watches 👌
> View attachment 16655409
> *
> View attachment 16655410


This is not for me, but I get the concept. And this is a standout bezel, with coherence in approach continued onto the dial. Not a blend in diver in my opinion, which is a good thing, but a by too sporty, chunky, and in-your-face for me.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I 


Benjamin NV said:


> The indices and bronze (?) case give off some Yema vibes. Not sure if I find the font on the bezel particularly well chosen. I often find the bezel o divers a bit of a let down. Let's see to whole thing tomorrow!


My taught exactly, good Yema vibe. 
I can't imagine Leijona being bold enough to go for bronze but you never know 😊
Hope dies last 🙃
I am so sentimental towards good old Leijons. This over 100 years old brand is arguably the first micro brand here in the Nordics. I hope its a good one! 🤩🤞


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> This is not for me, but I get the concept. And this is a standout bezel, with coherence in approach continued onto the dial. Not a blend in diver in my opinion, which is a good thing, but a by too sporty, chunky, and in-your-face for me.


Its a bit much but in-your+face is what Malm does well. I am happy to see the use of Tritium tubes, since we have 8 months of very little day light. However at this point Malm Catalina is much more attractive to me 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Its a bit much but in-your+face is what Malm does well. I am happy to see the use of Tritium tubes, since we have 8 months of very little day light. However at this point Malm Catalina is much more attractive to me 🤩🤩🤩


Yes, I can see why! That's also a bit much, but for me more stylish.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Finnish Joe said:


> *Malm Frogdiver 44 🇸🇪
> Litle better representation of the watches 👌
> View attachment 16655409
> *
> View attachment 16655410


I like it, and the bracelet is great looking. From the photos/renders in your first post, it looks like the center "lug" might just be a design element that the spring bars don't actually pass through, sort of a partial covered lugs arrangement. If true, that would open up strap options, which is a smart move, IMO.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

rxmar23 said:


> I like it, and the bracelet is great looking. From the photos/renders in your first post, it looks like the center "lug" might just be a design element that the spring bars don't actually pass through, sort of a partial covered lugs arrangement. If true, that would open up strap options, which is a smart move, IMO.


 Let's hope so, most of us like changing straps 🤌🤌🤌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Leijona Järwi is 🇫🇮 out and everyone is taking about it here locally. Clean almost sterile but that makes it legible 👌.
Hope to see one in metal soon.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Leijona Wärwi 🇫🇮 limited edition in colorant called shipwreck brown 👍


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Leijona Järwi is 🇫🇮 out and everyone is taking about it here locally. Clean almost sterile but that makes it legible 👌.
> Hope to see one in metal soon.
> View attachment 16658638
> View attachment 16658639
> ...


I wanted to like this more than I do. Sterile is one way of saying that it is a bit bland and boring on the whole. Too much an extract of things we see repeatedly elsewhere. I would have wanted a bit more character. Hope you don't think I'm being unkind.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I wanted to like this more than I do. Sterile is one way of saying that it is a bit bland and boring on the whole. Too much an extract of things we see repeatedly elsewhere. I would have wanted a bit more character. Hope you don't think I'm being unkind.


Not at all, we are here to share our honest opinions and honestly this product did make me think a lot! My first reaction was quite the same. I was underwhelmed since I expected more, or I was actually preconditioned to expect more. I immediately recognized design clues that made me almost angry but knowing the local watch market I realized that Leijona did their research and produced a safe to sale product in a difficult to sale times following and "improving" on their previous design! I personaly don't think this is a product directly targeting the watch community the way Leijona Borofri did, but the optimist in me wants to believe Leijona did consider the watch community at least for reference if not else! The reason I think this isn't a product targeting the watch community is that they sticked to basic colours that will look better in srore displays. The other reason is that no one in the watch community wants to see that ugly 8215 trough an exhibition case back.
Is it reliable? Sure!! Does it hack? No!
Can you put nicely decorated case back and make that case the wow factor everyone talks about? I bet!
It's a missed opportunity! Or is it?

Well... those are the taught of a "hardcore watch enthusiast" as a friend calls me!

The reality is that Finns who don't know watches look at that fidget spinner through the case back at the store and think... "This sh.t is cool". and that is where Leijona sales their watches, their target audience isn't us the hardcore watch enthusiasts!

Sorry for the typos👍

Older Leijona and Leijona Järwi 🇫🇮


----------



## iVAMP (Oct 29, 2016)

Finnish Joe said:


> Oh wow, you should be! I Play did it on the watch show and it’s one of those watches I call “the perfect package” can’t fault them! Post more photos if you don’t mind from the sides and the pushers ❤


I am sorry for the delay...


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

iVAMP said:


> I am sorry for the delay...
> View attachment 16660147
> View attachment 16660148
> View attachment 16660149
> View attachment 16660150


Big thanks 🙏 I don’t want to be greedy, but can you post couple of dial closeups?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Something really cool from Norway 🇳🇴 



ANTARKTIS | BRAGDUR


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Ole Mathiesen on the wrist today 🇩🇰 on premium canvas strap 🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Ole Mathiesen on the wrist today 🇩🇰 on premium canvas strap 🤩
> View attachment 16668444


That indeed looks a better than usual strap. Where is it from?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> That indeed looks a better than usual strap. Where is it from?


From Ole Mathiesen and it comes on 21 mm as many Ole Mathiesen watches do. I don't mind since I have few but many hate 19mm and 21mm straps !


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> Pook Watches 🇫🇮
> View attachment 16632823
> 
> 
> View attachment 16632822


are these older models they no longer sell?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Man, I haven't logged into this thread in a while and have missed quite a bit!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Man, I haven't logged into this thread in a while and have missed quite a bit!


Welcome back 🤎🙌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> are these older models they no longer sell?


No there were 50 units limited, they come and go second hand, if I see one I will let you know on the spot 💪


Bsw_sc said:


> are these older models they no longer sell?


No there were 50 units limited, they come and go second hand, if I see one I will let you know on the spot 💪👌


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> No there were 50 units limited, they come and go second hand, if I see one I will let you know on the spot 💪
> No there were 50 units limited, they come and go second hand, if I see one I will let you know on the spot 💪👌


Nice! This was the first time I've seen them.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

I was looking on the Valhalla of Norway website (they have a new model that is going to be released sometime fairly soon), they have their old models listed that have been made and sold in the past and some of them had a small flag of Norway on the dial which I think looks awesome. Got me wondering why more companies don't do this? A small Finland flag above the 6 on the dial of Pook (input whatever country/brand). It was small and not overstated, I think it looks good.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> I was looking on the Valhalla of Norway website (they have a new model that is going to be released sometime fairly soon), they have their old models listed that have been made and sold in the past and some of them had a small flag of Norway on the dial which I think looks awesome. Got me wondering why more companies don't do this? A small Finland flag above the 6 on the dial of Pook (input whatever country/brand). It was small and not overstated, I think it looks good.


I agree, I wish I see Finnish and Nordic flags on watches from Finland and from Nordic countries ❤❤❤


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

New Voutilainen and Zenith collaboration worth mentioning here, although arguably a great deal more Swiss than nordic. It's predominantly about the movement, but I think the dial is actually very compelling, unsurprising when Voutilainen is involved. It's only for ten people with very deep pockets though...









Introducing: Zenith Teams Up With Kari Voutilainen And Phillips To Bring Its Historic Caliber 135-O Back To Life


The reborn Zenith Caliber 135 Observatoire is a limited edition of 10 pieces, available exclusively through Phillips.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> New Voutilainen and Zenith collaboration worth mentioning here, although arguably a great deal more Swiss than nordic. It's predominantly about the movement, but I think the dial is actually very compelling, unsurprising when Voutilainen is involved. It's only for ten people with very deep pockets though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> New Voutilainen and Zenith collaboration worth mentioning here, although arguably a great deal more Swiss than nordic. It's predominantly about the movement, but I think the dial is actually very compelling, unsurprising when Voutilainen is involved. It's only for ten people with very deep pockets though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You beat me to it 🤩👌👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

It’s a pretty this one 🤩
Epoch 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Something else from a fashion brand in Denmark 🇩🇰 
looking quite good though👍


----------



## DARSUNG (Jun 9, 2017)

one of the best threads in WUS


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> Ole Mathiesen on the wrist today 🇩🇰 on premium canvas strap 🤩
> View attachment 16668444


What model is this, please?
🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰

(Other Scandinavian nations are just imposters)


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

There is something extremely special with that dial 🤩🤩 
Any Chess experts here? 
VonDoren 🇳🇴


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

DARSUNG said:


> one of the best threads in WUS


Thank you 🙏💛


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> What model is this, please?
> 🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰🇩🇰
> 
> (Other Scandinavian nations are just imposters)


The model is OM2.40.Q-SP, it’s a great grab and go ETA 955.122 quarts driven EDC watch. 
About 10 mm thick.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Something different from *Arne* *Jacobsen 🇩🇰 *


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

How cool is this Bruvik 🇳🇴


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

New(ish) Borgvardt Ure Diver from 🇩🇰


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

How stunning is this E.C.A 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Can’t say I can see or feel any Scandinavian or Nordic vibe looking at this timepiece, but who cares right? It still is stunning piece from 🇩🇰


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Something else from a fashion brand in Denmark 🇩🇰
> looking quite good though👍
> View attachment 16672975
> 
> ...


Yes, fashion brand it may be, but the design has clearly been conceived with attention to detail and a flair for contrast.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Something different from *Arne* *Jacobsen 🇩🇰 *
> View attachment 16672999
> 
> View attachment 16673000
> ...


Not a watch, but I do like the approach! What does he call this product?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> How stunning is this E.C.A 🇸🇪
> View attachment 16673025


After having seen the Calypso Premium, I'm hoping we may see similar designs and finishes from E.C.A. I do like their relatively subtle approach to the sturdy sports watches. For me it doesn't have to become more tool or chunky, though perhaps a more common man version of the premium with a rugged build could draw me over the line.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> How cool is this Bruvik 🇳🇴
> View attachment 16673005


Why does it say black gold on the dial? Especially since it rather looks brown to me. It feels large, but is it? I think I need more info to make up my mind about this piece.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

It was a nice day out with the kids in Ellington Park, Ramsgate. Love how the lustrous finish of the dial is highlighted when the Bravur X Windgårdh catches the sun at the right angle.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> It was a nice day out with the kids in Ellington Park, Ramsgate. Love how the lustrous finish of the dial is highlighted when the Bravur X Windgårdh catches the sun at the right angle.
> View attachment 16673071


Beautiful dial!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Why does it say black gold on the dial? Especially since it rather looks brown to me. It feels large, but is it? I think I need more info to make up my mind about this piece.


Good question, I am curious too now 🤔


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Beautiful dial!


I agree ☝ 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> It was a nice day out with the kids in Ellington Park, Ramsgate. Love how the lustrous finish of the dial is highlighted when the Bravur X Windgårdh catches the sun at the right angle.
> View attachment 16673071


That photo is superb 👏👏👏


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Not a watch, but I do like the approach! What does he call this product?


Bankers Alarm I think 🤔


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another very pretty dial from About Vintage 🇩🇰


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Amazing bracelet on amazing watch from Tusenö 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Friend of mine bought this Malm Dalton 🇸🇪 (Not the one of the photo) but I should be seeing the watch soon, will try to make decent photos of it 👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This Sjöö Sandström Navy Diver is sick 🤤🤤🤤🇸🇪


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Good question, I am curious too now 🤔





Finnish Joe said:


> Good question, I am curious too now 🤔


Perhaps it is the black case and perhaps a gold crown...


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Benjamin NV said:


> Perhaps it is the black case and perhaps a gold crown...


Still, for me it shouldn't be on the dial. It looks odd. I don't mind alternative places fro branding, but don't overdo it with information that doesn't really add anything


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> New(ish) Borgvardt Ure Diver from 🇩🇰
> 
> View attachment 16673022
> View attachment 16673023


Yema vibes again, but this looks quite handsome at first glance (in contrast to the Leijona...)


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Benjamin NV said:


> Yema vibes again, but this looks quite handsome at first glance (in contrast to the Leijona...)


Again though, why does it need to say bronze diver on the dial? If there are two things quite obvious it's that it's a diver and that it's bronze made. That kind of superficiality actually manages to put me off a little...


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> How stunning is this E.C.A 🇸🇪
> View attachment 16673025


Awesome! I will buy one of their watches when one that I like becomes available. I love the fact that have written "Automatisk".

Great thread - thanks!


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

That was 20 pages of this fantastic thread. The remaining 40 will have to wait.

I love this watch:


Finnish Joe said:


>


...but it is sold out!



Finnish Joe said:


>


I love this watch too, but it appears to be way too big for my very non-Scandinavian wrist size. Also, it is more expensive than what I am comfortable with spending on myself.

From the 20 pages, what comes to mind is that there is a really fine line between the peak beauty of Scandinavian design and the sterile. It doesn't seem to matter whether it is architecture, furniture, household goods, or watches.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> That was 20 pages of this fantastic thread. The remaining 40 will have to wait.
> 
> I love this watch:
> 
> ...


Well Said, send email to ECA, you nerver know if someone has returned a watch for what ever reason. He makes the watches in Sweden he might be able to put tougher one for you!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Again though, why does it need to say bronze diver on the dial? If there are two things quite obvious it's that it's a diver and that it's bronze made. That kind of superficiality actually manages to put me off a little...


Bronze Diving 🤣🤣🤣
Handsome watch but that text 🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

precious time said:


> From the 20 pages, what comes to mind is that there is a really fine line between the peak beauty of Scandinavian design and the sterile. It doesn't seem to matter whether it is architecture, furniture, household goods, or watches.


Good observation! I actually think this applies more broadly to minimalist watches and some that are labelled Bauhaus too. I also think you've picked two excellent designs out of those 20 pages. Two I too would have loved to have at least tried at my wallet's peril!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Good observation! I actually think this applies more broadly to minimalist watches and some that are labelled Bauhaus too. I also think you've picked two excellent designs out of those 20 pages. Two I too would have loved to have at least tried at my wallet's peril!


Same here, that Voutilainen X Leijona Jalo is such a stunning timepiece 👌


----------



## Dialttante (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Leijona Järwi is 🇫🇮 out and everyone is taking about it here locally. Clean almost sterile but that makes it legible 👌.
> Hope to see one in metal soon.
> View attachment 16658638
> View attachment 16658639
> ...


I ordered one from an AD on the day of the launch and got it on Tuesday, so have been wearing Järwi for a few days now. Overall really positive first impressions! At first I thought the design was a bit bland, but I'm starting to appreciate it more and more by the day. I think it has something of an understated elegance as seen in say Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe and other vintage divers. The reasonable 40 mm diameter in conjunction with the rather slender bezel certainly also contribute to the retro feel of the watch.

























I filmed a short video again, although it's in Finnish this time.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Dialttante said:


> I ordered one from an AD on the day of the launch and got it on Tuesday, so have been wearing Järwi for a few days now. Overall really positive first impressions! At first I thought the design was a bit bland, but I'm starting to appreciate it more and more by the day. I think it has something of an understated elegance as seen in say Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe and other vintage divers. The reasonable 40 mm diameter in conjunction with the rather slender bezel certainly also contribute to the retro feel of the watch.
> 
> View attachment 16677078
> View attachment 16677077
> ...


I remember your Paras video 🤜🤛
Please post some close up from the dial if you have time 👏👏


----------



## Dialttante (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I remember your Paras video 🤜🤛
> Please post some close up from the dial if you have time 👏👏


The macro on iPhone SE leaves much to be desired, but here’s a quick shot that gives an idea about the sunburst effect.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Plenty good buddy 💪 hope you make some outdoor photos to see that dial shine 🤤
Looks a lot more legible than the Bofori thanks to finally included AR! I am kind of digging it ☺


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Dialttante said:


> The macro on iPhone SE leaves much to be desired, but here’s a quick shot that gives an idea about the sunburst effect.
> View attachment 16677351


I think Leijona is slowly getting under the watch community skin in a good way 😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Finland is so green today ❤❤❤🇫🇮
Took my Ole Mathiesen Diver on a walk 🌸


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Danish beauty 😍


----------



## chrbir (Jul 19, 2020)

Finnish Joe said:


> There is something extremely special with that dial 🤩🤩
> Any Chess experts here?
> VonDoren 🇳🇴
> View attachment 16672989


Von Doren made this for Norway Chess in 2019. The markings were supposed to be Richard Réti's opening moves from Réti vs. Tartakower (1910). Only problem is that 6. Qe5 should be 6. dxe5.


----------



## iVAMP (Oct 29, 2016)

Finnish Joe said:


> Big thanks 🙏 I don’t want to be greedy, but can you post couple of dial closeups?


I am sorry again to answer so late.
Here you have.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanks a lot, beautiful 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I would wear that 🤩🤩🤩
Söner Sweden 🇸🇪


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Anyone have any wrist shots of the a Soner ? Curious how it looks size wise on the wrist


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Anyone have any wrist shots of the a Soner ? Curious how it looks size wise on the wrist


Check their instagram, I haven’t decided to pull the trigger yet! I like the quartz but it’s only 5 ATM 😞


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Anyone have any wrist shots of the a Soner ? Curious how it looks size wise on the wrist


Here are few from the internet 👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Leijona Järwi on the wrist … 
Gota be honest, that chocolate brown is not half bad 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I do like this concept quite a bit , the shadows and reflections are incredible 😍😍😍
🇫🇮


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> I do like this concept quite a bit , the shadows and reflections are incredible 😍😍😍
> 🇫🇮
> View attachment 16683741


Very nice. I suspect they have to modify that movement pinion quite a bit to get that minute hand high enough to go over those numbers? I like the idea but perhaps some contrasting color of some sort? For me, that is too much gold.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Very nice. I suspect they have to modify that movement pinion quite a bit to get that minute hand high enough to go over those numbers? I like the idea but perhaps some contrasting color of some sort? For me, that is too much gold.


like this ? 😃
This one is different technique of doing the dial 🤤


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I


Finnish Joe said:


> like this ? 😃
> This one is different technique of doing the dial 🤤
> View attachment 16683807
> 
> View attachment 16683808


 still like the Bronze the most, it will patina with time and look unique 👏


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

I emailed him to ask how much they cost. I really like the No2 (the grey dial one)


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> As promised here are more photos highlighting the case of the Leijona X Voutilainen Jalo Sport Blue dial! 🇫🇮🇨🇭
> 
> I will make 2 more posts highlighting the dial and than showing wrist presence!
> Mind you I am not photographer ❤
> ...


Please stop! This is killin' me. One of the best looking watches I have seen and way too big for my wrist.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Bsw_sc said:


> I emailed him to ask how much they cost. I really like the No2 (the grey dial one)


$4,410 USD ! 😲 

He hand makes them in very small quantities so the price is probably fair. Modified ETA … Just out of my grasp currently for a micro


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> $4,410 USD ! 😲
> 
> He hand makes them in very small quantities so the price is probably fair. Modified ETA … Just out of my grasp currently for a micro


Check Jurmo and Voutilainen X Leijona for way less !


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Found a rather rare Finnish Leijona from mid 70s 
What a beauty 🇫🇮🤩👏


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Not many of these around any longer 🤩🤩🤩
Finnish 🇫🇮 (Swiss Made) Leijona from the Leijona Microbrand days!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I wish Ole Mathiesen 🇩🇰 makes reissue of this model!
it’s beautiful 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Those guys from JS Watches Iceland 🇮🇸 are amazing 🤩 Look at this perfection 🤤


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

The only one 180 I would wear unless they make diver model with this dial 🤤🫠🤤
S.U.F 180 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This is as much Scandinavian minimalism as you can get on a watch 🤔👌 but it’s classy and has heritage 👏🤌


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Ordered a Soner today, black dial polished steel quartz. Looking forward to seeing it in person


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Those guys from JS Watches Iceland 🇮🇸 are amazing 🤩 Look at this perfection 🤤
> View attachment 16685883


That's really cool. Seems like they no longer make it though, unfortunately, and all their current offerings have a date complication, at least based on what I can tell from the website.


----------



## andmont_7 (Jul 15, 2020)

Straum makes some cool stuff!


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Well, I made through all 60 pages and 1200 posts. I guess one should never be surprised with one's own shortcomings, but I had no clue there were so many Scandinavian watch brands. So many cool watches and fantastic pics in this thread.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> Here are few from the internet 👍
> 
> View attachment 16681832
> 
> ...


Looking forward to getting mine. The black dial looks classy 👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Looking forward to getting mine. The black dial looks classy 👍


I agree ☝


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> Well, I made through all 60 pages and 1200 posts. I guess one should never be surprised with one's own shortcomings, but I had no clue there were so many Scandinavian watch brands. So many cool watches and fantastic pics in this thread.


Appreciate your kind words, indeed Nordic countries have so much to offer in terms of engendering and design genius but what many don’t know is that there is a lot of pedigree and heritage coming from all 🇫🇮🇮🇸🇸🇪🇳🇴🇩🇰 
what’s your favourite so far ? 😃


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> Please stop! This is killin' me. One of the best looking watches I have seen and way too big for my wrist.


Jurmo too big? Jurmo makes literally the worlds smallest fly back chronograph 😯


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

FullFlavorPike said:


> That's really cool. Seems like they no longer make it though, unfortunately, and all their current offerings have a date complication, at least based on what I can tell from the website.


If you want one, they will make one ☝ 👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> Please stop! This is killin' me. One of the best looking watches I have seen and way too big for my wrist.


On a 16,5 cm wrist


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> If you want one, they will make one


Not so sure about them being so readily accommodating about this. A couple of years ago I was really wanting to get one of their Sif N.A.R.T. 1948 as long as there was a no date version of it (that date window really messes that otherwise beautiful dial!)... Most I could get back from them was a white over black date disc 

Maybe as a made-to-order, but that must add some massive amount of krónur on top of the already big price tag...

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Jurmo too big? Jurmo makes literally the worlds smallest fly back chronograph


I think he's talking about the Jalo

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Trying a different strap on my Epoch. What do you guys think?
















Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Here are few from the internet 👍
> 
> View attachment 16681832
> 
> ...


It looks very big on the wrist to me. A very chunky case. For me that ideally would be trimmed quite a bit to reduce it's footprint and how it rises off the wrist.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I
> 
> still like the Bronze the most, it will patina with time and look unique 👏


So many go for that patina, but it feels contrived to me. One can make materials look whatever way is preferred and with wear and age things may patina anyway and other things just wear down ugly. I've seen too many reports pointing out bronze designs looking pretty to start with and then patina too lacklustre effect. On a dial the further downside is that you cannot polish.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

precious time said:


> Please stop! This is killin' me. One of the best looking watches I have seen and way too big for my wrist.


That's just about how I felt! Also too expensive for me (for now). I'd love to try it, just to see if indeed it is ridiculous or not


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Bsw_sc said:


> $4,410 USD ! 😲
> 
> He hand makes them in very small quantities so the price is probably fair. Modified ETA … Just out of my grasp currently for a micro


It's probably understandable and justifiable, but regrettable pricing.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I wish Ole Mathiesen 🇩🇰 makes reissue of this model!
> it’s beautiful 🤩🤩🤩
> View attachment 16685880
> 
> View attachment 16685879


It's a very graphic and bold look. Likely not what I would wear, but I do like it.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> This is as much Scandinavian minimalism as you can get on a watch 🤔👌 but it’s classy and has heritage 👏🤌
> View attachment 16685891


I think the grey underlines its provenance. Otherwise the unfortunate thing about dialing up the minimalism is that there is only so much dialing down one can do before things start to look oh so similar.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Jurmo too big? Jurmo makes literally the worlds smallest fly back chronograph 😯


Wasn't this regarding the Jalo Sport?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Elmero said:


> I think he's talking about the Jalo
> 
> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


Sorry, I said the same before seeing your post


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Elmero said:


> Trying a different strap on my Epoch. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that looks good, though the darker brown coming out in the first picture looks slightly better to me than the second. I think the nice thing about it is tonality with just enough contrast. There is a greenish taint in the second picture that I like a little less. From an in-person view you'll know best.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> I think that looks good, though the darker brown coming out in the first picture looks slightly better to me than the second. I think the nice thing about it is tonality with just enough contrast. There is a greenish taint in the second picture that I like a little less. From an in-person view you'll know best.


Thanks! The strap is made of a brownish/greenish canvas, precisely... kind of a "dry leaf" tonality, if you will. Depending on lighting conditions it looks more brown (which, I agree, looks better) or more green. That said, I think the first pic is more true to real-life color.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I think that looks good, though the darker brown coming out in the first picture looks slightly better to me than the second. I think the nice thing about it is tonality with just enough contrast. There is a greenish taint in the second picture that I like a little less. From an in-person view you'll know best.


It’s such a good fit visually 🤩what strap is this?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Benjamin NV said:


> It looks very big on the wrist to me. A very chunky case. For me that ideally would be trimmed quite a bit to reduce it's footprint and how it rises off the wrist.


With its 37mm width I am hoping it will fit proportion wise to my 8" wrist. I have a 42mm wide rectangle watch that looks ok albeit on the edge of what I would want to wear size wise. But I will definitely post some pics once I get it !


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> It’s such a good fit visually what strap is this?


Thanks. It's a canvas by Strapcode

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I think Leijona 🇫🇮 did it, they made a watch for the watch community 🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I think Leijona 🇫🇮 did it, they made a watch for the watch community 🤩
> 
> View attachment 16687764
> 
> View attachment 16687763


I do think the brown as you showed earlier is a better pic. I think it manages to add that little aspect of interest that arguably the design lacks somewhat.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

It’s brown alright 🤩🤤


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Bsw_sc said:


> With its 37mm width I am hoping it will fit proportion wise to my 8" wrist. I have a 42mm wide rectangle watch that looks ok albeit on the edge of what I would want to wear size wise. But I will definitely post some pics once I get it !


Yes, I guess actually a 37mm width on a rectangular case is quite big. I don't know about the height, but it also look quite thick. All that said, it remains an interesting proposition, especially at the price point. It just doesn't manage me back to trying a rectangle...


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> It’s brown alright 🤩🤤
> View attachment 16687777
> 
> View attachment 16687788
> ...


Dixit. Better


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Surprise, surprise…. The black one in the end is my favourite!!!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Surprise, surprise…. The black one in the end is my favourite!!!
> View attachment 16687825
> 
> View attachment 16687824


Based on the snaps, I stay with saying the brown is the one that, for me, makes this watch a little more interesting, but I already felt it wasn't for me exactly. In this genre the Voutilainen collab is far more interesting, as you have profusely shown in the past, though I appreciate it's a vastly different price point.

PS
What have you been wearing that acts like an epilator? ;-)


----------



## Little Rocket (10 mo ago)

I recently saw a picture of a Radium Intstruments Sabotor 2 watch. There isn't a website and I'm wondering if anyone knows a UK stockist?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Based on the snaps, I stay with saying the brown is the one that, for me, makes this watch a little more interesting, but I already felt it wasn't for me exactly. In this genre the Voutilainen collab is far more interesting, as you have profusely shown in the past, though I appreciate it's a vastly different price point.
> 
> PS
> What have you been wearing that acts like an epilator? ;-)


Hospital equipment 👌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Little Rocket said:


> I recently saw a picture of a Radium Intstruments Sabotor 2 watch. There isn't a website and I'm wondering if anyone knows a UK stockist?


There isn’t one, you have to talk to them via Facebook but prepare to wait, there is a waiting list from what I hear. It’s cool watch but I wish it had better WR rating!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Hospital equipment 👌


I hope it was for benign reasons


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> ...what’s your favourite so far ?


Leijona X Voutilainen Jalo Sport by a mile. However, in terms of size, it is clearly made for descendants of vikings, which I cannot possibly be. With my physique and dislike for cold weather, I must descend from a slave that drunken Vikings mistakingly brought back with them after a raid south. As result, I need watches that are smaller.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

precious time said:


> Leijona X Voutilainen Jalo Sport by a mile. However, in terms of size, it is clearly made for descendants of vikings, which I cannot possibly be. With my physique and dislike for cold weather, I must descend from a slave that drunken Vikings mistakingly brought back with them after a raid south. As result, I need watches that are smaller.


You crack me up!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Today it is worth asking me what's on my wrist. There was a bit of a wait. First impressions are good, albeit not without its particularities. The strap was lightly worn (hardly a concern) yet seems very supple. Definitely feels like it was well made, even if it is not super special to look at. The Automatisk is clearly designed following a very conscious philosophy. The approach of a stack of curves that flatten out each layer up works well, but it also creates an aspect of the case design especially noticed at the 12 and 6 o'clock sides, that is a little unexpected. According to the approach the bezel is also slightly curved. This means that more of the flat and beveled crystal is exposed at 12 and 6 o'clock than at the side. Since the layer that composes the side of the case actually still only curves slightly, the lugs stick out a bit at the extremes. I think the sense this happens is visually exaggerated by the hard angles. Actually looking on the wrist from the side, the midcase hovers only slightly above the wrist. Also, at first impressions, there is no discomfort caused in wear, so clearly this is deliberately designed this way, but it may not appeal universally. Another effect of the hard and almost straight angles is that there is actually a proportionally large case surface on the face of the watch. While this 'plum' is effectively a dark colour option, especially with the dark grey sunburst centre dial, the stainless steel is quite bright and there is a lot of it on display as flat surfaces sitting next to the dial. Still, I believe a good balance is achieved. Balance, coherence, and layers seem to be key words when considering Richardt Mejer's design of the Automatisk. The layered approach of the case design is equally essential to the bullseye dial. The stepped hour markers subtly disrupt and connect the matte lower plum chapter ring with the sunburst inner dial. The markers also provide the only minimal application of a high polished finish on the entire watch. The lower laying squares pick up and sharply reflect the light occasionally, like little jewels. It's an unexpected flourish among arguably subdued material finishes. Text is minimal and the circular branding feels completely natural. The date window arguably has one of the most excellently integrated positions in any dial I've studied lately. In fact, I think the design requires these punctuations. They elevate the minimalism to become decorative. A black date wheel is undoubtedly the right decision, with the white font only matching the lume (have not been able to test this yet, but I expect it to be relatively weak as lumed areas are very limited). Another great detail is how the stepped tip of the minute hand perfectly extends to the outer extremes of the cardinal applied hour markers. The thinner tip matches the width of these. The seconds hand extends further still, as it should. One does wonder if it might have been possible to include minute markers on the chapter dial without disrupting it. The omission impacts practicality in setting the watch and precision in reading the time. In these first few hours I'm still forgiving of this as the design is just so strong.

Hardly a full review, but I think I've said enough after only a couple of hours' worth of wear. Here are a few wrist shots:


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> Today it is worth asking me what's on my wrist. There was a bit of a wait. First impressions are good, albeit no without its particularities. The strap was lightly worn (hardly a concern) yet seems very supple. Definitely feels like it was well made, even if it is not super special to look at. The Automatisk is clearly designed following a very conscious philosophy. The approach of a stack of curves that flatten out each layer up works well, but it also creates an aspect of the case design especially noticed at the 12 and 6 o'clock sides, that is a little unexpected. According to the approach the bezel is also slightly curved. This means that more of the flat and beveled crystal is exposed at 12 and 6 o'clock than at the side. Since the layer that composes the side of the case actually still only curves slightly, the lugs stick out a bit at the extremes. I think the sense this happens is visually exaggerated by the hard angles. Actually looking on the wrist from the side, the midcase hovers only slightly above the wrist. Also, at first impressions, there is no discomfort caused in wear, so clearly this is deliberately designed this way, but it may not appeal universally. Another effect of the hard and almost straight angles is that there is actually a proportionally large case surface on the face of the watch. While this 'plum' is effectively a dark colour option, especially with the dark grey sunburst centre dial, the stainless steel is quite bright and there is a lot of it on display as flat surfaces sitting next to the dial. Still, I believe a good balance is achieved. Balance, coherence, and layers seem to be key words when considering Richardt Mejer's design of the Automatisk. The layered approach of the case design is equally essential to the bullseye dial. The stepped hour markers subtly disrupt and connect the matte lower plum chapter ring with the sunburst inner dial. The markers also provide the only minimal application of a high polished finish on the entire watch. The lower laying squares pick up and sharply reflect the light occasionally, like little jewels. It's an unexpected flourish among arguably subdued material finishes. Text is minimal and the circular branding feels completely natural. The date window arguably has one of the most excellently integrated positions in any dial I've studied lately. In fact, I think the design requires these punctuations. They elevate the minimalism to become decorative. A black date wheel is undoubtedly the right decision, with the white font only matching the lume (have not been able to test this yet, but I expect it to be relatively weak as lumed areas are very limited). Another great detail is how the stepped tip of the minute hand perfectly extends to the outer extremes of the cardinal applied hour markers. The thinner tip matches the width of these. The seconds hand extends further still, as it should. One does wonder if it might have been possible to include minute markers on the chapter dial without disrupting it. The omission impacts practicality in setting the watch and precision in reading the time. In these first few hours I'm still forgiving of this as the design is just so strong.
> 
> Hardly a full review, but I think I've said enough after only a couple of hours' worth of wear. Here are a few wrist shots:
> View attachment 16691739
> ...


That's rather nice! I particularly like those hands.
Congrats on the addition!

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Today it is worth asking me what's on my wrist. There was a bit of a wait. First impressions are good, albeit no without its particularities. The strap was lightly worn (hardly a concern) yet seems very supple. Definitely feels like it was well made, even if it is not super special to look at. The Automatisk is clearly designed following a very conscious philosophy. The approach of a stack of curves that flatten out each layer up works well, but it also creates an aspect of the case design especially noticed at the 12 and 6 o'clock sides, that is a little unexpected. According to the approach the bezel is also slightly curved. This means that more of the flat and beveled crystal is exposed at 12 and 6 o'clock than at the side. Since the layer that composes the side of the case actually still only curves slightly, the lugs stick out a bit at the extremes. I think the sense this happens is visually exaggerated by the hard angles. Actually looking on the wrist from the side, the midcase hovers only slightly above the wrist. Also, at first impressions, there is no discomfort caused in wear, so clearly this is deliberately designed this way, but it may not appeal universally. Another effect of the hard and almost straight angles is that there is actually a proportionally large case surface on the face of the watch. While this 'plum' is effectively a dark colour option, especially with the dark grey sunburst centre dial, the stainless steel is quite bright and there is a lot of it on display as flat surfaces sitting next to the dial. Still, I believe a good balance is achieved. Balance, coherence, and layers seem to be key words when considering Richardt Mejer's design of the Automatisk. The layered approach of the case design is equally essential to the bullseye dial. The stepped hour markers subtly disrupt and connect the matte lower plum chapter ring with the sunburst inner dial. The markers also provide the only minimal application of a high polished finish on the entire watch. The lower laying squares pick up and sharply reflect the light occasionally, like little jewels. It's an unexpected flourish among arguably subdued material finishes. Text is minimal and the circular branding feels completely natural. The date window arguably has one of the most excellently integrated positions in any dial I've studied lately. In fact, I think the design requires these punctuations. They elevate the minimalism to become decorative. A black date wheel is undoubtedly the right decision, with the white font only matching the lume (have not been able to test this yet, but I expect it to be relatively weak as lumed areas are very limited). Another great detail is how the stepped tip of the minute hand perfectly extends to the outer extremes of the cardinal applied hour markers. The thinner tip matches the width of these. The seconds hand extends further still, as it should. One does wonder if it might have been possible to include minute markers on the chapter dial without disrupting it. The omission impacts practicality in setting the watch and precision in reading the time. In these first few hours I'm still forgiving of this as the design is just so strong.
> 
> Hardly a full review, but I think I've said enough after only a couple of hours' worth of wear. Here are a few wrist shots:
> View attachment 16691739
> ...


🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Today it is worth asking me what's on my wrist. There was a bit of a wait. First impressions are good, albeit no without its particularities. The strap was lightly worn (hardly a concern) yet seems very supple. Definitely feels like it was well made, even if it is not super special to look at. The Automatisk is clearly designed following a very conscious philosophy. The approach of a stack of curves that flatten out each layer up works well, but it also creates an aspect of the case design especially noticed at the 12 and 6 o'clock sides, that is a little unexpected. According to the approach the bezel is also slightly curved. This means that more of the flat and beveled crystal is exposed at 12 and 6 o'clock than at the side. Since the layer that composes the side of the case actually still only curves slightly, the lugs stick out a bit at the extremes. I think the sense this happens is visually exaggerated by the hard angles. Actually looking on the wrist from the side, the midcase hovers only slightly above the wrist. Also, at first impressions, there is no discomfort caused in wear, so clearly this is deliberately designed this way, but it may not appeal universally. Another effect of the hard and almost straight angles is that there is actually a proportionally large case surface on the face of the watch. While this 'plum' is effectively a dark colour option, especially with the dark grey sunburst centre dial, the stainless steel is quite bright and there is a lot of it on display as flat surfaces sitting next to the dial. Still, I believe a good balance is achieved. Balance, coherence, and layers seem to be key words when considering Richardt Mejer's design of the Automatisk. The layered approach of the case design is equally essential to the bullseye dial. The stepped hour markers subtly disrupt and connect the matte lower plum chapter ring with the sunburst inner dial. The markers also provide the only minimal application of a high polished finish on the entire watch. The lower laying squares pick up and sharply reflect the light occasionally, like little jewels. It's an unexpected flourish among arguably subdued material finishes. Text is minimal and the circular branding feels completely natural. The date window arguably has one of the most excellently integrated positions in any dial I've studied lately. In fact, I think the design requires these punctuations. They elevate the minimalism to become decorative. A black date wheel is undoubtedly the right decision, with the white font only matching the lume (have not been able to test this yet, but I expect it to be relatively weak as lumed areas are very limited). Another great detail is how the stepped tip of the minute hand perfectly extends to the outer extremes of the cardinal applied hour markers. The thinner tip matches the width of these. The seconds hand extends further still, as it should. One does wonder if it might have been possible to include minute markers on the chapter dial without disrupting it. The omission impacts practicality in setting the watch and precision in reading the time. In these first few hours I'm still forgiving of this as the design is just so strong.
> 
> Hardly a full review, but I think I've said enough after only a couple of hours' worth of wear. Here are a few wrist shots:
> View attachment 16691739
> ...


Oh man, I enjoy reading this and everything you write. It's a beautiful timepiece for the Nordic design lovers and not only! 
What's the lug to lug distance?


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

I like when they keep names and places in original languages. From this thread, it appears that the Norwegians are particularly good at that.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Finnish Joe said:


> Oh man, I enjoy reading this and everything you write. It's a beautiful timepiece for the Nordic design lovers and not only!
> What's the lug to lug distance?


I love it (I think) and want to learn more. I can’t find their website tho. Do you know where I can look to buy this brand?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

thewatchidiot said:


> I love it (I think) and want to learn more. I can’t find their website tho. Do you know where I can look to buy this brand?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The brand gives the impression to have stopped trading. A few months ago, around the time this model was first posted on this thread, the website was still up. I reached out to them, as did others, but to no effect. Their social media seems it have been silent for some time too. In my opinion they really had something going with a clear design direction avoiding the traps of boring minimalism and functionalism. Yet, it seems the Automatisk made less of a splash than possibly even the preceding quartz models did, as I don't think there are proper reviews about it after the announcement. I also think they had to restart the Kickstarter campaign to reach their goal.

Anyhow, I bought mine on the secondary market. I put on a search alert and within weeks one popped up at a friendly price that made it worth a punt. It took a while to get to me since I had it sent to a friend in the EU first. Since then, I have not seen a second come to market of any of the four colour ways.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Oh man, I enjoy reading this and everything you write. It's a beautiful timepiece for the Nordic design lovers and not only!
> What's the lug to lug distance?


I'm in need of a pair of callipers, but the papers say it's 47.5mm (38.5mm diameter, 11mm height). I noticed the movement changed date at exactly 12 o'clock. I don't think any of my other watches change at exactly 12 o'clock, rather always somewhat before. Is that odd?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I'm in need of a pair of callipers, but the papers say it's 47.5mm (38.5mm diameter, 11mm height). I noticed the movement changed date at exactly 12 o'clock. I don't think any of my other watches change at exactly 12 o'clock, rather always somewhat before. Is that odd?


Not at all! My ETA 2892 watches do that !


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

All 5 colour combinations of the Leijona Järwi 🇫🇮


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Not at all! My ETA 2892 watches do that !


Kudos to the STP movement then! It feels quite smooth on the crown and I believe should have stronger power reserve than the SW200 and ETA original.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I know few of you would love to see few more of from my Arhitekt 👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Kudos to the STP movement then! It feels quite smooth on the crown and I believe should have stronger power reserve than the SW200 and ETA original.


💪👌


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> I know few of you would love to see few more of from my Arhitekt
> 
> View attachment 16694640
> 
> ...


Fantastic!

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I know few of you would love to see few more of from my Arhitekt 👍
> 
> View attachment 16694640
> 
> ...


It really is special. The combination of angles just captivating. What is happening with the high polish at the right hand side of the second image?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Ordered this today from Norway. This will be my first titanium watch of my collection. Curious if anyone here has heard of it or perhaps seen one ? 

It has a Miyota 9015. Comes with two case backs , one exhibition and the other solid. I haven’t seen that before on a watch, I’m guessing it comes with a tool although I already have a couple. Pretty excited to see it in person. Not sure I’ll like the metal inserts in the rubber straps but I have plenty of 22mm straps laying around if Not


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Bsw_sc said:


> Ordered this today from Norway. This will be my first titanium watch of my collection. Curious if anyone here has heard of it or perhaps seen one ?
> 
> It has a Miyota 9015. Comes with two case backs , one exhibition and the other solid. I haven’t seen that before on a watch, I’m guessing it comes with a tool although I already have a couple. Pretty excited to see it in person. Not sure I’ll like the metal inserts in the rubber straps but I have plenty of 22mm straps laying around if Not
> View attachment 16695461
> ...


I seem to remember this one being posted earlier on the thread.
Do share your opinion and some real-life pics once you get it!

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Elmero said:


> I seem to remember this one being posted earlier on the thread.
> Do share your opinion and some real-life pics once you get it!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


I most certainly will. I have some concerns about it coming with two case backs. Typically removing and installing a case back could compromise water resistance if not done correctly or if the gasket gets pinched or ruined. I have a 6ATM wet tester so I will run a test on it when it arrives, I haven’t decided what case back I will want to go with but I don’t plan to swap them out more than once. Guess when it arrives I will decide which one and leave it alone after that. And do another wet test to be sure it’s secure.

going to try to see if I can figure out what the writing on the rotor is all about. I do like the looks of it. I also like that it says made in Norway below the 6


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


Thank you 🙏


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> I seem to remember this one being posted earlier on the thread.
> Do share your opinion and some real-life pics once you get it!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


Yes, please do 🙏🙏🙏 it’s interesting to hear your feedback 🤘


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

This is the only thing I could find online for a review other than the kickstart add from the manufacturer. 

Looks promising 

Wolves of Odin Unboxing


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

New model from Henry Archer Denmark 🇩🇰 
What do you guys think!


----------



## Dialttante (12 mo ago)

Benjamin NV said:


> Based on the snaps, I stay with saying the brown is the one that, for me, makes this watch a little more interesting, but I already felt it wasn't for me exactly. In this genre the Voutilainen collab is far more interesting, as you have profusely shown in the past, though I appreciate it's a vastly different price point.
> 
> PS
> What have you been wearing that acts like an epilator? ;-)


BTW the value proposition is one of the most impressive things about the Järwi, and I think it has gone slightly unnoticed so far. Equivalent specs to Orient Kamasu and the like, but at a lower msrp.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> New model from Henry Archer Denmark 🇩🇰
> What do you guys think!
> View attachment 16698060


I like the texture, the markers, the bezel, the hands... This actually looks like a really excellent design. I slightly miss the date as I prefer tool watches to come with that basic function, but it does result in a very handsome (skin) diver. What's the thickness? If that is in check it would get even better for me. I'll have a further browse!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> New model from Henry Archer Denmark 🇩🇰
> What do you guys think!


Looks like it's only a teaser post on Instagram so far. If this is decently priced with say under 12mm thickness and hopefully under 41mm diameter, I might get greedy. I would like to see more of the case too. I like the knurling and I love the fun shade of blue, especially how it features both on the dial and the bezel. I liked previous Henry Archers too on the thread, but generally they ultimately weren't for me. This may prove to be the most interesting yet. I could see this become a dedicated daily tool watch, although I might still miss the date function. Partly thanks to the colour scheme and great texture, it bears a little hint of Jean Richard x Kind Surf, which someone recently posted on WUS. That's chunkier and funkier, especially in the hands and case. This is in my opinion more wearable and presumably a lot more affordable. A very intriguing announcement. What's people's experience with Henry Archer watches? Good construction, finish, and ergonomics?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I like the texture, the markers, the bezel, the hands... This actually looks like a really excellent design. I slightly miss the date as I prefer tool watches to come with that basic function, but it does result in a very handsome (skin) diver. What's the thickness? If that is in check it would get even better for me. I'll have a further browse!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Seems to be some content missing. They have a purple variant on their FB. I personally prefer the white. They were quick to reply on Instagram that this is 40mm, 10.5mm thick, and 47mm lug to lug. Pretty sweet dimensions. Driven by a Miyota 9039.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Finnish Joe said:


> I am also quite intrigued by the announcement and I really like the texture, there are a few Henry Archer watches in the forums here and the owners seem very happy. The Nordlys I checked was really well build. For that price I see value for those who love the design. I will keep my eye open for more teasers 👍👌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Seems to be some content missing. They have a purple variant on their FB. I personally prefer the white. They were quick to reply on Instagram that this is 40mm, 10.5mm thick, and 47mm lug to lug. Pretty sweet dimensions. Driven by a Miyota 9039.


Oh wow, that’s a size many will appreciate! 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Dialttante said:


> BTW the value proposition is one of the most impressive things about the Järwi, and I think it has gone slightly unnoticed so far. Equivalent specs to Orient Kamasu and the like, but at a lower msrp.


I have to agree with you, good price for good looking value proposition! The time I spent with those Järwi watches gave me confidence they are well made for 300€ ! There is brutal competition in that price segment but Leijona isn’t really competing in my opinion! I think they are trying to be truthful to their own style concept and tradition fulfilling marketing expectations and at the same time testing new waters by experimenting with this kind of watches in “micro brand style” . There are mainly “shelve product” that for many years remained such until the Voutilainen X project came about and paved the way for new approach to introducing watches to the Finnish market. However it was the success of Leijona Bofori that opened the eyes of the watch community ( in Finland) that Leijona wants to be more than just “in store brand”, which they always have but now they put the necessary effort to communicate that message!
I couldn’t be full of…. you know what, but that’s my observation and my opinion. I hope Leijona will became more of what it was back in a days but with fresh designs and I hope that they will finally communicate with the watch community 🤩


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Tuseno Shellback


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

A4S said:


> Tuseno Shellback
> View attachment 16699749


Looks great, big crown 🤩 , clean dial , not too much text . It’s a beautiful watch!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Is it me or this one looks so classy that it’s not boring at all 🧐🤔


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This Henry Archer Nordlys brings so much colour to the scene 😁 love the green seconds hand 🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> This Henry Archer Nordlys brings so much colour to the scene 😁 love the green seconds hand 🤩
> View attachment 16700919


Just picking up on the fact that the watch looks rather thick from the side.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

A4S said:


> Tuseno Shellback
> View attachment 16699749


Appears to be a sandwich dial too! I love this look. I also like that hour hand quite a bit


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Benjamin NV said:


> Just picking up on the fact that the watch looks rather thick from the side.


The dive style one with the Ukraine strap is only 11mm thick according to their website... but it does look thicker than that  I am really liking this watch, the blue dial looks stunning and the colored indices around the track look fun. I can't tell from the website how bright they are though. They seem to be a little muted in the photos which I think would be good but if they are neon bright in your face I am not sure how that would look ?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

They don't seem too in your face bright in the pics...

I would like this even more wit the self winding text on the dial.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> This Henry Archer Nordlys brings so much colour to the scene  love the green seconds hand
> View attachment 16700919


*WARNING: NON-NORDIC CONTENT AHEAD*

The Smiths NATO! Always liked it but never went for it. How do you like it?

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Bsw_sc said:


> The dive style one with the Ukraine strap


This is dawning on me... I was assuming it to be a Swedish flag strap 

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Finnish Joe said:


> This Henry Archer Nordlys brings so much colour to the scene 😁 love the green seconds hand 🤩
> View attachment 16700919


I like that strap.
What brand is the middle watch?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Just picking up on the fact that the watch looks rather thick from the side.


And yet it’s only 11 mm, wears rather thin!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> The dive style one with the Ukraine strap is only 11mm thick according to their website... but it does look thicker than that  I am really liking this watch, the blue dial looks stunning and the colored indices around the track look fun. I can't tell from the website how bright they are though. They seem to be a little muted in the photos which I think would be good but if they are neon bright in your face I am not sure how that would look ?


It’s a show on the wrist, my photo doesn’t show well that! It’s a thin watch, the angle gives the illusion of tickler profile but it’s among the thinnest divers out there!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

John MS said:


> I like that strap.
> What brand is the middle watch?


Not the best of qualities, I wouldn’t recommend this strap for regular use!


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Finnish Joe said:


> Not the best of qualities, I wouldn’t recommend this strap for regular use!


What is the brand of the middle watch in that picture?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> It’s a show on the wrist, my photo doesn’t show well that! It’s a thin watch, the angle gives the illusion of tickler profile but it’s among the thinnest divers out there!


That makes the new model announcement less surprising. A thinner diver I'd sooner try.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Bsw_sc said:


> They don't seem too in your face bright in the pics...
> 
> I would like this even more wit the self winding text on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 16700960


Only five left they claim before permanently sold out. Me too would like it more without the self-winding text on the dial, assuming that's what you meant? 407 seems a decent price. I hope their newly announced model won't eclipse that. It would make it a very tempting deal indeed.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Although it's all moot as they're long sold out and not seen on the secondary market, I initially thought the Calypso Premium looks quite attractive, and indeed it does, but for me it didn't need the 'premium' treatment necessarily. I dismissed the Sport mainly because it just felt like over branding. But sometimes it's worth revisiting and this boldly textured black dial is really growing on me. On the black strap it gets something exuberantly luxurious. I'm afraid that E.C.A.'s recent releases have been too sporty or clunky for me, but this Calypso and their debut North Sea series keep me interested in the brand. I hope they'll revisit those highly versatile slightly more dressy directions.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Elmero said:


> This is dawning on me... I was assuming it to be a Swedish flag strap
> 
> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


My apologies, ever since the war started I have seen these colors pretty much non stop and that was what I first though of when I saw them.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

So many of these Scandinavian and Nordic branded watches are calling to me, it's crazy. Some of the styles and quality that is coming from here is insane. I love my 3 Pook Watches, I love my 2 Valhalla of Norway watches and I am excited about the Wolfes Of Odin that is flying over the pond currently. Oh, and the Soner that is also headed my way over the pond. And that damn Henry Archer diver is tempting me .....  And there are a couple of the E.C.A watches calling out to me ... Although this is by far the best thread on WUS I may have to stop coming here.... y'all are killing me


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

here is a video of Henry Archer owner with a YouTube guy for anyone that is interested


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> That makes the new model announcement less surprising. A thinner diver I'd sooner try.


You will?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Only five left they claim before permanently sold out. Me too would like it more without the self-winding text on the dial, assuming that's what you meant? 407 seems a decent price. I hope their newly announced model won't eclipse that. It would make it a very tempting deal indeed.


Yes, I see them piping up on the forums and I want one 😅🙈


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> So many of these Scandinavian and Nordic branded watches are calling to me, it's crazy. Some of the styles and quality that is coming from here is insane. I love my 3 Pook Watches, I love my 2 Valhalla of Norway watches and I am excited about the Wolfes Of Odin that is flying over the pond currently. Oh, and the Soner that is also headed my way over the pond. And that damn Henry Archer diver is tempting me .....  And there are a couple of the E.C.A watches calling out to me ... Although this is by far the best thread on WUS I may have to stop coming here.... y'all are killing me


We are all in trouble 🙈😅😅😅


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> You will?


I may!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> Although it's all moot as they're long sold out and not seen on the secondary market, I initially thought the Calypso Premium looks quite attractive, and indeed it does, but for me it didn't need the 'premium' treatment necessarily. I dismissed the Sport mainly because it just felt like over branding. But sometimes it's worth revisiting and this boldly textured black dial is really growing on me. On the black strap it gets something exuberantly luxurious. I'm afraid that E.C.A.'s recent releases have been too sporty or clunky for me, but this Calypso and their debut North Sea series keep me interested in the brand. I hope they'll revisit those highly versatile slightly more dressy directions.
> View attachment 16702092


Indeed, the Calypso is super attractive! I regret not jumping into that wagon when it was still available. Hopefully they'll revisit, as you say, that style of watches.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Bsw_sc said:


> My apologies, ever since the war started I have seen these colors pretty much non stop and that was what I first though of when I saw them.


Oh, please, nothing to apologize for! On the contrary, I was so embedded in the subject of this thread, that I immediately assumed Sweden. It was until your comment that it dawned on me. 

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Thought I would share the lume shot from the bezel and sandwich dial of the Tuseno Shellback


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

A4S said:


> Thought I would share the lume shot from the bezel and sandwich dial of the Tuseno Shellback
> View attachment 16702789


Wow Please post more photos of this beauty 🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Sonèr Watches out of Sweden. 

This arrived today! Very nice watch, has a unique look. And a hell of a value. I like it more than I thought I would. I was thinking I’d only be able to wear it as a dress watch but I think it looks good with a t-shirt and jeans which means it’ll get a lot more wrist time. The leather strap is actually really good, better than what you usually get with a budget watch. I figured I’d swap it out immediately but I’m going to leave it on the stock strap 👍 

i can firmly say the quality, finishing and strap are a higher level than it’s price. I’d recommend for anyone seeking this style of a watch.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Bsw_sc said:


> Sonèr Watches out of Sweden.
> 
> This arrived today! Very nice watch, has a unique look. And a hell of a value. I like it more than I thought I would. I was thinking I’d only be able to wear it as a dress watch but I think it looks good with a t-shirt and jeans which means it’ll get a lot more wrist time. The leather strap is actually really good, better than what you usually get with a budget watch. I figured I’d swap it out immediately but I’m going to leave it on the stock strap 👍
> 
> ...


I said before I'd personally like this style to be a little more svelte. Same applies to the Longines Dolce Vita for example. Perhaps the Oris is slightly smaller? Not sure now. At any rate. All different styles of rectangulars. What I do want to say is that this looks good on you! And I certainly would not reserve it just for formal occasions. It's not so classically styles that you have to, and even if it was: defy convention!


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Benjamin NV said:


> I said before I'd personally like this style to be a little more svelte. Same applies to the Longines Dolce Vita for example. Perhaps the Oris is slightly smaller? Not sure now. At any rate. All different styles of rectangulars. What I do want to say is that this looks good on you! And I certainly would not reserve it just for formal occasions. It's not so classically styles that you have to, and even if it was: defy convention!


Just to note my wrist is 7:5” or a frog hair over that. It was 8” but I’ve lost so much weight over the last several months that my wrists have shrunk… So in my opinion this watch would work for anyone with a 7.5” or larger, of course many people like their watches large in which case anything goes. I was a little skeptical based off the online wrist shots and the reviews but upon receiving it I can say it’s a good watch and I’m happy with it. It definitely doesn’t feel like a $169 time piece when you hold it and see it up close


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Bsw_sc said:


> Just to note my wrist is 7:5” or a frog hair over that. It was 8” but I’ve lost so much weight over the last several months that my wrists have shrunk… So in my opinion this watch would work for anyone with a 7.5” or larger, of course many people like their watches large in which case anything goes. I was a little skeptical based off the online wrist shots and the reviews but upon receiving it I can say it’s a good watch and I’m happy with it. It definitely doesn’t feel like a $169 time piece when you hold it and see it up close


Yes, I suppose my preference is based on leaning towards under 40mm watches on my 6.69inch wrist.


----------



## lovetheocean (Nov 18, 2021)

this is a great thread! I need to do research but many of these look intriguing


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

lovetheocean said:


> this is a great thread! I need to do research but many of these look intriguing


This thread will make you broke … I just ordered a Henry Archer … 🤷‍♂️ 

I’ve purchased Pook Watches from Finland (3 so far actually), Valhalla or Norway from Norway (2 so far), this latest Sonèr from Sweden which arrived today and just pulled trigger on the Henry Archer.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Bsw_sc said:


> This thread will make you broke … I just ordered a Henry Archer … 🤷‍♂️
> 
> I’ve purchased Pook Watches from Finland (3 so far actually), Valhalla or Norway from Norway (2 so far), this latest Sonèr from Sweden which arrived today and just pulled trigger on the Henry Archer.


Somebody stop him please!


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

I’ve got this grey leather nato 18mm brand new if anyone wants it. I ordered a 20mm black but they sent me the wrong one. They ended up sending me the correct one but said to keep this one. If anyone can use it let me know and I’ll mail it to you (preferably in the USA)


----------



## lovetheocean (Nov 18, 2021)

no TIDLOS watches mentioned? 6 year warranty
500 meter watch? what??
*Marin – Black Carbon Fiber on Rubber*


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

lovetheocean said:


> no TIDLOS watches mentioned? 6 year warranty
> *Marin – Black Carbon Fiber on Rubber*
> 
> View attachment 16704669


Yes mentioned but with not with as nice photo as yours 🤩👍☀


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

I just came across this Danish brand of affordable dive watches. I think they look really good, especially with the coloured straps. Has anyone got one, I'd be interested to hear how they are in the metal. It's quite a refreshing design, Miyota 9039, 200m WR, 41mm diameter, sapphire front and back and only £367. Bottom left 'dry silver, white dial' (pics from site) would be my pick. NAUTAGE Watches - The New Automatic Adventure Dive Watch for Men


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Calumets said:


> I just came across this Danish brand of affordable dive watches. I think they look really good, especially with the coloured straps. Has anyone got one, I'd be interested to hear how they are in the metal. It's quite a refreshing design, Miyota 9039, 200m WR, 41mm diameter, sapphire front and back and only £367. Bottom left 'dry silver, white dial' (pics from site) would be my pick. NAUTAGE Watches - The New Automatic Adventure Dive Watch for Men
> View attachment 16705129
> 
> 
> View attachment 16705130


It's quite bold. I hadn't seen them before. I like how they truly stuck with the circle as a central theme throughout. So they have silver, gray, black, and gold coloured cases? The coloured straps seem to be on black, but perhaps it's their slate grey. I do think the slate grey case looks like the stronger pick for this design, though I'm not overly convinced of the durability of PVD finishes.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Calumets said:


> I just came across this Danish brand of affordable dive watches. I think they look really good, especially with the coloured straps. Has anyone got one, I'd be interested to hear how they are in the metal. It's quite a refreshing design, Miyota 9039, 200m WR, 41mm diameter, sapphire front and back and only £367. Bottom left 'dry silver, white dial' (pics from site) would be my pick. NAUTAGE Watches - The New Automatic Adventure Dive Watch for Men
> View attachment 16705129
> 
> 
> View attachment 16705130


Love those colour straps 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> It's quite bold. I hadn't seen them before. I like how they truly stuck with the circle as a central theme throughout. So they have silver, gray, black, and gold coloured cases? The coloured straps seem to be on black, but perhaps it's their slate grey. I do think the slate grey case looks like the stronger pick for this design, though I'm not overly convinced of the durability of PVD finishes.


Same here, PVD doesn’t hold as DLC ’


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

A vintage brand from Sweden 🇸🇪 that shows up now and then on the forums and even for sale on the Nordic “Craigslist” . I can be wrong but it looks like they’re are most likely Omega 50’s and 60’s inspired designs… either way, they are beautiful 🤩 🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Old and New Siduna watches (Today Swedish Brand 🇸🇪)


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

The Celegin Treud is officially out, that brand is ticking all the boxes in terms of quality and design 🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

And than there is the Malm Dalton 🇸🇪 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Look what I found today 😮😮😮 
The North Sea model 🫠


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

New Pook released today


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Same here, PVD doesn’t hold as DLC ’


I'm not familiar with DMC and had merely assumed this is doen with PVD. Enlighten me please?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> Look what I found today 😮😮😮
> The North Sea model 🫠
> View attachment 16705737


That dial color is phenomenal


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Look what I found today 😮😮😮
> The North Sea model 🫠
> View attachment 16705737


Yes, so there's white, purple and gold at least. For me the white is where it's at... It's also the only with a relief dial seen so far.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> And than there is the Malm Dalton 🇸🇪 🤩🤩🤩
> View attachment 16705731
> 
> View attachment 16705734
> ...


Not my genre and not sure if I like the blue subdial, but I suppose it will make it instantly recognisable among other chronographs in this style.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> A vintage brand from Sweden 🇸🇪 that shows up now and then on the forums and even for sale on the Nordic “Craigslist” . I can be wrong but it looks like they’re are most likely Omega 50’s and 60’s inspired designs… either way, they are beautiful 🤩 🤩🤩
> 
> View attachment 16705678
> 
> ...


I like the black band, which I've seen labelled as 'milano' for Atlantic Watches, who have many vintage versions with black and blue bands. I quite like their modern reinterpretation of it too, but not at 42mm.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Bsw_sc said:


> New Pook released today
> 
> View attachment 16705822


I really like the dial design on this with the colors chosen. I’m not sure tho why a drivers watch has a diver’s design. Does anyone have an idea on the narrative/design disconnect, if I’m seeing this right?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Look at what just rolled by in my Instagram feed








Voutilainen 216 TMZ as I understand it if remembered correctly. Otherworldly dial.

Edit:
Also fun to spot the photographer in the lugs!


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

thewatchidiot said:


> I really like the dial design on this with the colors chosen. I’m not sure tho why a drivers watch has a diver’s design. Does anyone have an idea on the narrative/design disconnect, if I’m seeing this right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The case appears to be the same as the last release from them so perhaps they just decided to use the same case and make a new dial. Less impressive for sure if that’s the case, either way I am not going to loose any sleep over not getting this one. I love Pook watches but this is an easy pass for me


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I'm not familiar with DMC and had merely assumed this is doen with PVD. Enlighten me please?











PVD vs DLC coatings, which one is the best for a black watch?


PVD vs DLC Black watch coating. How hard is DLC coating? Does DLC coating wear off? What color is DLC? How long does DLC coating last? The difference between watch finish and watch coating, as some may get confused by the use of terms PVD finish or PVD plated, which are not exactly correct. Let...




www.strapcode.com










PVD & DLC Coating: Worth it? - Bob's Watches


Is it worth it to add Rolex coating and other modifications like colored seconds hands and adding their brand text to the dial? Check out bobswatches.com to learn more.




www.bobswatches.com


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Look at what just rolled by in my Instagram feed
> View attachment 16705917
> 
> Voutilainen 216 TMZ as I understand it if remembered correctly. Otherworldly dial.
> ...


That’s art 🫠


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> The case appears to be the same as the last release from them so perhaps they just decided to use the same case and make a new dial. Less impressive for sure if that’s the case, either way I am not going to loose any sleep over not getting this one. I love Pook watches but this is an easy pass for me


They have used this case as a signature case for long time because of the Citizen inspiration and it’s a good looking case to be fare! Comfortable and totally strap monster but I wonder how many more “limited editions” will they produce with that case 🤔 Dial is stunning though 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> That dial color is phenomenal


I agree and the combination with that second hand and the indexes…. Haven’t seen that beforehand 👌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Yes, so there's white, purple and gold at least. For me the white is where it's at... It's also the only with a relief dial seen so far.


I think I will go for Purple 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

thewatchidiot said:


> I really like the dial design on this with the colors chosen. I’m not sure tho why a drivers watch has a diver’s design. Does anyone have an idea on the narrative/design disconnect, if I’m seeing this right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There isn’t simple answer but bezel and case type has a lot to do with it, but wouldn’t call that diver on the Pook a divers dial! Perhaps that’s just me!!


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Still wearing it. Such a cool little watch


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Looks like the guys at Jurmo are working on something new! Interest peaked!

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Looks like the guys at Jurmo are working on something new! Interest peaked!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


I noticed, can’t wait to see what 🫠


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

The Henry Archer arrived a few minutes ago. I will say that was fast shipping here to the USA from Denmark, they use DHL Express. I tried to take a couple different angles of it, I will post more later with some outside light. The colored minute marks don't jump out at you at a glance but if you look at the dial then you can see them. I am happy about that, wasn't sure if it was going to look like a rainbow colored watch on my wrist. The dial is simply stunning, the light bounces off it in a sunray pattern no matter which way you move your wrist. The bezel action is extremely good on mine, I mean like a 10 out of 10, extremely tactile and clicks and just the right amount of force needed to spin it (and everything lines up perfectly). The lume appears to be very good, I will play with that later tonight after dark but from the glow I see in the light it appears to be good. The case and dial are finished very well, can't find any faults using my macro lens on my iPhone pro max. The bracelet is actually pretty good, Im glad they went with something other than an oyster style, I had to remove 3 links to get to fit on my ~7.6" wrist so plenty of room for larger wrists. Clasp seems to be stamped, it's a friction lock style and it works well, feels very secure not like it might pop open during activities and has plenty of micro adjustment spots. I will probably try it on a horween leather strap too, with the purple dial a dark strap might dim it just a tad. The crown is a pain in the ass... I actually really like the way it looks, its unique which is good. But it is not easy to use at all. A crown like this on a quartz I wouldn't complain but being I am going to have to unscrew this and set it each time I go to wear it that is definitely a negative for me. But that is the only fault I can give it... It wears true to size in my opinion at 42mm diameter and 49mm lug to lug, perfect size for me. At this point, I will say that this watch gets two thumbs up from me, it is well worth the asking price and is overall a solid watch with a huge value. 

I would not hesitate to recommend this watch to anyone liking the overall style. Here are some pics


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

couple shots on a horween leather strap too


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Just an FYI, specs state 11mm thick but it’s actually 11.8 on my calipers, sapphire is slightly domed however


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Bsw_sc said:


> Just an FYI, specs state 11mm thick but it’s actually 11.8 on my calipers, sapphire is slightly domed however


It's odd that there can't just be an agreement that thickness must pertain to the whole watch. That's what you wear after all. Watches aren't cabrio's where one can simply remove the crystal for an airy experience. Not Henry Archer's fault, but odd nonetheless. I also noticed they told me the incoming Nordsø is 10.5mm and then on a FB spec list said it's 12mm. I wonder if that's the same difference.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Benjamin NV said:


> It's odd that there can't just be an agreement that thickness must pertain to the whole watch. That's what you wear after all. Watches aren't cabrio's where one can simply remove the crystal for an airy experience. Not Henry Archer's fault, but odd nonetheless. I also noticed they told me the incoming Nordsø is 10.5mm and then on a FB spec list said it's 12mm. I wonder if that's the same difference.


I agree with you, all brands should measure total distance top to bottom and call it what it is.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Lume shot, no effects added it’s just the lume reflecting off the nightstand (watch laying on its side)


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> The Henry Archer arrived a few minutes ago. I will say that was fast shipping here to the USA from Denmark, they use DHL Express. I tried to take a couple different angles of it, I will post more later with some outside light. The colored minute marks don't jump out at you at a glance but if you look at the dial then you can see them. I am happy about that, wasn't sure if it was going to look like a rainbow colored watch on my wrist. The dial is simply stunning, the light bounces off it in a sunray pattern no matter which way you move your wrist. The bezel action is extremely good on mine, I mean like a 10 out of 10, extremely tactile and clicks and just the right amount of force needed to spin it (and everything lines up perfectly). The lume appears to be very good, I will play with that later tonight after dark but from the glow I see in the light it appears to be good. The case and dial are finished very well, can't find any faults using my macro lens on my iPhone pro max. The bracelet is actually pretty good, Im glad they went with something other than an oyster style, I had to remove 3 links to get to fit on my ~7.6" wrist so plenty of room for larger wrists. Clasp seems to be stamped, it's a friction lock style and it works well, feels very secure not like it might pop open during activities and has plenty of micro adjustment spots. I will probably try it on a horween leather strap too, with the purple dial a dark strap might dim it just a tad. The crown is a pain in the ass... I actually really like the way it looks, its unique which is good. But it is not easy to use at all. A crown like this on a quartz I wouldn't complain but being I am going to have to unscrew this and set it each time I go to wear it that is definitely a negative for me. But that is the only fault I can give it... It wears true to size in my opinion at 42mm diameter and 49mm lug to lug, perfect size for me. At this point, I will say that this watch gets two thumbs up from me, it is well worth the asking price and is overall a solid watch with a huge value.
> 
> I would not hesitate to recommend this watch to anyone liking the overall style. Here are some pics
> 
> ...


Man that dial is so alive, great first impressions 🫠🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Lume shot, no effects added it’s just the lume reflecting off the nightstand (watch laying on its side)
> 
> View attachment 16710754


That is sick 🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Bsw_sc said:


> Lume shot, no effects added it’s just the lume reflecting off the nightstand (watch laying on its side)
> 
> View attachment 16710754


That's a serious amount of lume applied. It would have been enough for me to just have the functionally critical done well, but it has an effect, that's for sure.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

look at this dial 🫠🫠🫠


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> That's a serious amount of lume applied. It would have been enough for me to just have the functionally critical done well, but it has an effect, that's for sure.


It’s BGW9 so it’s really well and evenly applied!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

That is one slim profile 🤩🤩🤩, I can’t decide which colour I like more 🙈 😅


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> look at this dial 🫠🫠🫠
> View attachment 16711261


Yes, it's not just me, right? This actually looks really tight to me. The one potential niggle is the lollipop placement on the seconds hand. Not sure what, if indeed anything, that aligns with. They did just confirm it is only 10.5mm thick, which is amazing. For an everyday toolish watch I would have preferred a date and personally just not a fan of these welded end links on the bor bracelet. Perhaps a straight ended bracelet wpudl have looked better to me, or indeed other straps...


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> That is one slim profile 🤩🤩🤩, I can’t decide which colour I like more 🙈 😅
> View attachment 16711263


I thought purple would make it a done deal for you?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Yes, it's not just me, right? This actually looks really tight to me. The one potential niggle is the lollipop placement on the seconds hand. Not sure what, if indeed anything, that aligns with. They did just confirm it is only 10.5mm thick, which is amazing. For an everyday toolish watch I would have preferred a date and personally just not a fan of these welded end links on the bor bracelet. Perhaps a straight ended bracelet wpudl have looked better to me, or indeed other straps...


I quite like the second hand to be honest, can’t say anything about the bracelet, it’s one of those things I have to see and feel life!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I quite like the second hand to be honest, can’t say anything about the bracelet, it’s one of those things I have to see and feel life!


As you know, I actually have no bracelet experience, so I only refer to that welded together look of the endlinks. It doesn't even look the same as the linked bracelet thereafter, so why simulate it? Whether it's a nice bracelet in practice, I have no idea. Other bor bracelets have the same problem for me. 

I certainly don't mind the overall second hand, but I can't quite work out how, if to anything, that lollipop is aligned. I find dial elements tend to look best when meaningfully aligned.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

A4S said:


> View attachment 16711514


How is it? I’ve been eyeballing their green turtle model since it’s release. I love it’s green and gold appearance.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I thought purple would make it a done deal for you?


You know me already 😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

A4S said:


> View attachment 16711514


That is one good looking timepiece 😍😍😍


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Bsw_sc said:


> How is it? I’ve been eyeballing their green turtle model since it’s release. I love it’s green and gold appearance.


I really love this watch and searched high and low for a nato strap that would compliment it perfectly. This is going on holiday with me later in the summer as a multi timezone watch.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here is some eye candy 🍬 🍬🍬 from 🇩🇰


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Here is some eye candy 🍬 🍬🍬 from 🇩🇰
> View attachment 16712095
> 
> View attachment 16712103
> ...


Ok, now that purple is growing on me. Still, I'm cloning onto white. Where did these pics appear?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Pre orders are live apparently from email I just got


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Bsw_sc said:


> Pre orders are live apparently from email I just got


Looks like it. 409 when laid in full now. It is tempting for me. Is this the diver style to try?


----------



## cdbarro (May 11, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> Hi guys, what is your favourite watch or watch brand coming from Scandinavia and The North ?
> 
> Here are few of the watches I have pleasure having! What’s yours !
> 
> ...


I would call this a nice collection definitely


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Benjamin NV said:


> Looks like it. 409 when laid in full now. It is tempting for me. Is this the diver style to try?


Seems similar to Nordlys but 40mm instead of 42 and 10.5mm thick vs about 11.8 . If that’s the case and that smaller size is more up your alley then I’d say yes, in my opinion my Nordlys is pretty darn good watch. Especially for the money.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

cdbarro said:


> I would call this a nice collection definitely


Thank you 🙏


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Seems similar to Nordlys but 40mm instead of 42 and 10.5mm thick vs about 11.8 . If that’s the case and that smaller size is more up your alley then I’d say yes, in my opinion my Nordlys is pretty darn good watch. Especially for the money.


Can’t agree more 😌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Ok, now that purple is growing on me. Still, I'm cloning onto white. Where did these pics appear?


White dial photos coming up 👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

And here is the white dial 🇩🇰
I asked Henry Archer for few more photos and they send me bunch 🤘


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Monchard Sweden just released this beauty 🤩👌🇸🇪


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Monchard Sweden just released this beauty 🤩👌🇸🇪
> View attachment 16714078
> 
> View attachment 16714086
> ...


Beautiful patterns. Nice assegai hands. Interesting placement of the subdial. I may have preferred that to be a seconds subdial and the pointer date to be integrated centrally. I think that could have worked. It would have been nice if they could have avoided eating into the 3.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Beautiful patterns. Nice assegai hands. Interesting placement of the subdial. I may have preferred that to be a seconds subdial and the pointer date to be integrated centrally. I think that could have worked. It would have been nice if they could have avoided eating into the 3.


Yeah, I wish the 3 was left untouched, it’s my only gripe really 🤩


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> Monchard Sweden just released this beauty 🤩👌🇸🇪


Very nice, but the Sector 38 is perfect. To bad the latter appears out of stock (something funky going on with their website).


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This is my colour this time 🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another gorgeous salmon dial from Monchard 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

How about some Nordic lume 🤩🤩🤩

E.C.A 🇸🇪
Bragd Ur 🇳🇴
Ole Mathiesen 🇩🇰
Epoch 🇸🇪
AndoAndoAndo A1 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

How beautiful is this 🍬🍬🍬
Celegin Treudd 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

And here she is, the new Leijona 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Something new from Pook watches 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Watch dedicated to “Slava Ukraina” from Pook watches 🇫🇮


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> Watch dedicated to “Slava Ukraina” from Pook watches 🇫🇮


I would order this one now if it were 41-42mm but at 38.5 it is a tad small for my taste. I really like the way they did the colors in this watch, looks fantastic.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> I would order this one now if it were 41-42mm but at 38.5 it is a tad small for my taste. I really like the way they did the colors in this watch, looks fantastic.


It wears 40 , how big is your wrist?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> It wears 40 , how big is your wrist?


little over 7.5". I've got a couple divers from Signum Watch Company that are 38.5mm and I don't wear them too much as I find them on the small size for my taste. The 41.5mm case Pook uses for the RYMY and Ilarni would be perfect for this watch, wish they'd offer it in both sizes


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> How beautiful is this 🍬🍬🍬
> Celegin Treudd 🇸🇪
> 
> View attachment 16724203
> View attachment 16724197


I love it! "150 Famnar". I would almost buy the watch just for that and in spite of it being Swedish.


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Bsw_sc said:


> I would order this one now if it were 41-42mm but at 38.5 it is a tad small for my taste. I really like the way they did the colors in this watch, looks fantastic.


38.5-mm is perfect, but that is a bit far out in time.


Finnish Joe said:


> How about some Nordic lume 🤩🤩🤩
> 
> E.C.A 🇸🇪
> Bragd Ur 🇳🇴
> ...


Fantastic post and if you trimmed off the bottom left watch then you have a perfect poster to go on the wall.


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> How about some Nordic lume 🤩🤩🤩
> 
> E.C.A 🇸🇪
> Bragd Ur 🇳🇴
> ...


Fantastic post and if you trimmed off the bottom left watch then you have a perfect poster to go on the wall.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> They don't seem too in your face bright in the pics...
> 
> I would like this even more wit the self winding text on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 16700960


I agree 👌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> Fantastic post and if you trimmed off the bottom left watch then you have a perfect poster to go on the wall.


Here you go 🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Today for the first time I noticed a Bravur on the secondary market on Chrono24. It's a Corsa Rosa chronograph, which is one of the more recent models and not one that I personally find very attractive. But just in case there is interest here (not sure if the model sold out), here's the link: Bravur Grand Tour - La Corsa Rosa (LE of 50) for £2,089 for sale from a Private Seller on Chrono24


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Swedish limited edition


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Today for the first time I noticed a Bravur on the secondary market on Chrono24. It's a Corsa Rosa chronograph, which is one of the more recent models and not one that I personally find very attractive. But just in case there is interest here (not sure if the model sold out), here's the link: Bravur Grand Tour - La Corsa Rosa (LE of 50) for £2,089 for sale from a Private Seller on Chrono24


Oh that’s rare!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Straum watches now in Damascus steel 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Straum watches now in Damascus steel 🤩🤩🤩
> 
> View attachment 16729532


Where did that news leak from?


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> Where did that news leak from?


They're pushing the news on their social media. They also updated their website to offer these.
I think the most notable bit (and one that makes my first edition Opphav jealous) is that, apparently, they've now removed the date position, so no more ghost date, which is great.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Tsteel (9 mo ago)

Ole Mathiesen 🇩🇰 is one of my favorites.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Welp, the Wolves of Odin arrived. Seemed like it took forever because I’ve been chewing my nails waiting on this one but it only took 16 days from placing order to getting it. I’ve been unusually anticipating this one, think it was just the one unboxing video I saw but it just is so darn appealing to me. I am glad to report that I haven’t been let down, it’s just super in the hand and on the wrist. My hope is enough people will purchase this that she’ll create another watch.

i wasn’t sure how I’d feel about the steel link in the rubber bracelet but upon wearing it I am quite pleased. So far the only negative I can say is that the crown is smooth and not knurled so you have to pinch it pretty hard to work it. That’s about it for the negatives, everything else is great. The overal case design and finishing is amazing in my opinion, it hugs the wrist perfectly and just looks fantastic. The case back and bezel are steel (bezel has ceramic insert) so the watch is heavier than you may think for a titanium watch. Came with extra solid case back, extra screws and the tool to fit the screws. This is my first titanium and first bi-directional bezel. 👍

The owner Vita said that the watch case was machined at a factory in Norway and not China. So if that’s true that is pretty damn cool, does say made in Norway on the dial. Here are some pics !


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Elmero said:


> They're pushing the news on their social media. They also updated their website to offer these.
> I think the most notable bit (and one that makes my first edition Opphav jealous) is that, apparently, they've now removed the date position, so no more ghost date, which is great.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


It seems a logical iteration to expand the edition of these first models. They already had the damascus steel case for the Rastarkalv. By the way, I reckon the bracelet (is that out yet?) won't combine so well with the Damascus steel. I must say that I was a little bothered by the ghost date before receiving the watch. On my Junghans the date change is loud and apparent. Since then I have had two more with ghost dates which have been really subdued, including the Straum so it's less of a concern. I still wish the bracelet was not such an expensive add on. One can almost buy a whole Henry Archer on bracelet for that amount. Somehow that doesn't sit right with me. How much can a refined bracelet truly cost in contrast to a whole watch development with all components? Needless, perhaps, to say, I don't think the Damascus edition is an essential upgrade. In fact, I'm not even entirely sure I prefer the design with it, but I do love the material.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> It seems a logical iteration to expand the edition of these first models. They already had the damascus steel case for the Rastarkalv. By the way, I reckon the bracelet (is that out yet?) won't combine so well with the Damascus steel. I must say that I was a little bothered by the ghost date before receiving the watch. On my Junghans the date change is loud and apparent. Since then I have had two more with ghost dates which have been really subdued, including the Straum so it's less of a concern. I still wish the bracelet was not such an expensive add on. One can almost buy a whole Henry Archer on bracelet for that amount. Somehow that doesn't sit right with me. How much can a refined bracelet truly cost in contrast to a whole watch development with all components? Needless, perhaps, to say, I don't think the Damascus edition is an essential upgrade. In fact, I'm not even entirely sure I prefer the design with it, but I do love the material.


Agreed, it was only logical for them to expand the offering, especially since they already had the Damascus steel case figured out.
No, the bracelet is not out yet. Apparently they had to switch providers due to some QC issues. As with the white dial, I've no probs waiting if that assures the expected quality. Will post here as soon as I get it, rest assured! 
And yes, I agree that the Damascus case probably wouldn't sit right with the bracelet... That was my first thought, actually.
Regarding the ghost date: I also don't have a problem with it (and it's true, it's very silent)... but... I feel a 1000+ EUR (duties - and courier fees - included) no-date watch should have the proper movement inside (or should've been modified accordingly), just that. Glad to see they've improved that so soon.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Bsw_sc said:


> Welp, the Wolves of Odin arrived. Seemed like it took forever because I’ve been chewing my nails waiting on this one but it only took 16 days from placing order to getting it. I’ve been unusually anticipating this one, think it was just the one unboxing video I saw but it just is so darn appealing to me. I am glad to report that I haven’t been let down, it’s just super in the hand and on the wrist. My hope is enough people will purchase this that she’ll create another watch.
> 
> i wasn’t sure how I’d feel about the steel link in the rubber bracelet but upon wearing it I am quite pleased. So far the only negative I can say is that the crown is smooth and not knurled so you have to pinch it pretty hard to work it. That’s about it for the negatives, everything else is great. The overal case design and finishing is amazing in my opinion, it hugs the wrist perfectly and just looks fantastic. The case back and bezel are steel (bezel has ceramic insert) so the watch is heavier than you may think for a titanium watch. Came with extra solid case back, extra screws and the tool to fit the screws. This is my first titanium and first bi-directional bezel. 👍
> 
> ...


And here it is on a leather strap, looks fantastic. Leather makes it a little more quiet in my opinion but I like it either way


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Vita (owner of Wolves Of Odin) sent me these photos of her next release which she said should be hitting kickstarter towards the end of August. I really like what I see here, very cool. I did tell her I'd rather see the Geri Freki script in Rune or Norwegian vs English but it's not a deal breaker for me. I've said it before though, if you are making a watch from your home country be proud of it and put that language on there. Damn near everything has English writing on it, lets see some home country heritage and pride! Yes I know English is spoken quite a bit in Norway but I think Rune script or Norwegian would go better with the Norse heritage theme here 

I have never done Kickstarter before and said I never would as I don't like risk. But I really like this current watch I got from her and I really like what I am seeing on this next release so I may just take the risk. For those of you who have done it before, being that this would be her second release and her first was successful how would you rate the risk ? 

What do y'all think of this new design ?
















But


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Bravur is launching a new cycling tour inspired chronograph today. I must say that this La Grand Boucle actually manages to look reasonably attractive in my eyes, although I might have preferred something different than the black on black polkadots on the dial. It's still not my genre, so they don't have to listen to me. I fail to see why anyone not specifically connected to any of the cycling tours would feel compelled to go for these models. But as Bravur keeps adding models, I must assume that they are selling.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Tsteel said:


> Ole Mathiesen 🇩🇰 is one of my favorites.


Same here my friend


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Benjamin NV said:


> Bravur is launching a new cycling tour inspired chronograph today. I must say that this La Hand Boucle actually manages to look reasonably attractive in my eyes, although I might have preferred something different than the black on black polkadots on the dial. It's still not my genre, so they don't have to listen to me. I fail to see why anyone not specifically connected to any of the cycling tours would feel compelled to go for these models. But as Bravur keeps adding models, I must assume that they are selling.
> 
> View attachment 16733001


I want one!


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

She arrived today. Really like the sharp lines and angles, it’s so unique and catches the eye in a subtle way. Definitely not flashy but it does catch the eye just enough. I don’t have anything else that looks like this in my collection. I like it better on the black Horween leather strap than the green leather it came on however, but I also tried this black rubber strap for swimming and it looks really good too. He’s definitely doing his own take and style at Brunmontagne which is nice. Gets my seal of approval for whatever that is worth … let me know what y’all think about it


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Bsw_sc said:


> She arrived today. Really like the sharp lines and angles, it’s so unique and catches the eye in a subtle way. Definitely not flashy but it does catch the eye just enough. I don’t have anything else that looks like this in my collection. I like it better on the black Horween leather strap than the green leather it came on however, but I also tried this black rubber strap for swimming and it looks really good too. He’s definitely doing his own take and style at Brunmontagne which is nice. Gets my seal of approval for whatever that is worth … let me know what y’all think about it
> 
> View attachment 16736345
> 
> ...


This is a new one on me, I think, also on this thread? It looks good and quite interesting. Especially the case shape. I like the polished side of the bezel, elevating the finish. Odd detail perhaps to focus on, but I really like the proportions of the partially skeletonised hour and minute hands!


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Benjamin NV said:


> This is a new one on me, I think, also on this thread? It looks good and quite interesting. Especially the case shape. I like the polished side of the bezel, elevating the finish. Odd detail perhaps to focus on, but I really like the proportions of the partially skeletonised hour and minute hands!


Micro from Denmark 🇩🇰 The owner comes on here on this thread actually, that’s how I heard about it. Went to the website to check it out and ordered the same night after some back and forth with the owner via chat here on WUS, very responsive to questions. I actually forgot all the specs when it arrived today, had to go back on the website to remind myself. It was totally an impulse buy.. and glad I did. Def worth a look


----------



## PascalB87 (Apr 2, 2015)

Bsw_sc said:


> Micro from Denmark 🇩🇰 The owner comes on here on this thread actually, that’s how I heard about it. Went to the website to check it out and ordered the same night after some back and forth with the owner via chat here on WUS, very responsive to questions. I actually forgot all the specs when it arrived today, had to go back on the website to remind myself. It was totally an impulse buy.. and glad I did. Def worth a look


Love reading your enthusiasm here! Only small thing I should mention is that I'm Dutch, so from the Netherlands 🇳🇱😏.

Thank you for your support and trust and congrats on the new addition to your collection! 😁😁


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

PascalB87 said:


> Love reading your enthusiasm here! Only small thing I should mention is that I'm Dutch, so from the Netherlands 🇳🇱😏.
> 
> Thank you for your support and trust and congrats on the new addition to your collection! 😁😁


Yea, sorry about that. I keep confusing you and Henry Archer that is from Denmark.. It’s getting harder to keep up with where all my micros are from


----------



## PascalB87 (Apr 2, 2015)

Bsw_sc said:


> Yea, sorry about that. I keep confusing you and Henry Archer that is from Denmark.. It’s getting harder to keep up with where all my micros are from


No worries! Your positively makes up for it 😏


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

How’s it look on steel ?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Bsw_sc said:


> How’s it look on steel ?
> View attachment 16740401
> 
> View attachment 16740402


I'd almost say it looks better.

I'm not the OP of this thread, but as a fellow Dutchman I hate to point out that to stretch the definition of Nordic/Scandinavia to include The Netherlands could very likely be construed as an act of violent colonialism not seen since the Viking raids. To my knowledge there is no Dutch or Benelux watch brand thread. One may be warranted, with Vanderklauw, Batavi, Aevig, Holthinrichs, Delft Watchworks, and now Brunmontagne, on the top of my head. I have seen precious few owner's shots bar Batavi.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

So... Back to Nordicscandinavian watches...

Wearing the Celegin Draken today. The recently released OEM bracelet for it will be here soon, in the meantime, it stays on this Miltat.
















Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> She arrived today. Really like the sharp lines and angles, it’s so unique and catches the eye in a subtle way. Definitely not flashy but it does catch the eye just enough. I don’t have anything else that looks like this in my collection. I like it better on the black Horween leather strap than the green leather it came on however, but I also tried this black rubber strap for swimming and it looks really good too. He’s definitely doing his own take and style at Brunmontagne which is nice. Gets my seal of approval for whatever that is worth … let me know what y’all think about it
> 
> View attachment 16736345
> 
> ...


Congrats, what a stunning playful design 😍😍😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I'd almost say it looks better.
> 
> I'm not the OP of this thread, but as a fellow Dutchman I hate to point out that to stretch the definition of Nordic/Scandinavia to include The Netherlands could very likely be construed as an act of violent colonialism not seen since the Viking raids. To my knowledge there is no Dutch or Benelux watch brand thread. One may be warranted, with Vanderklauw, Batavi, Aevig, Holthinrichs, Delft Watchworks, and now Brunmontagne, on the top of my head. I have seen precious few owner's shots bar Batavi.


I am the the chap who created the thread and I actually did mentioned Aevig in the very beginning, since I owned few and am big fen, but I was quickly reminded of geography. 😁 Perhaps you like to create such thread?
I will happily join and post ❤


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> How’s it look on steel ?
> View attachment 16740401
> 
> View attachment 16740402


Oh man…., this is excellent 😍😍😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

After few years of “meh”,(in my opinion) in 2021 and 2022 Leijona 🇫🇮 has really up their game in terms of design and quality. This translates in happy noise among watch community 👍 and after my last purchase of Leijona watch in 2016 they have finally produced a watch that actually excites me and a watch I can can see myself buying, wearing and even keeping! It’s not perfect but it’s a product that communicates the message “better is coming” and I hope it does because the competition in that price segment is absolutely brutal!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I am the the chap who created the thread and I actually did mentioned Aevig in the very beginning, since I owned few and am big fen, but I was quickly reminded of geography. 😁 Perhaps you like to create such thread?
> I will happily join and post ❤


Don't postpone what can be done today, I thought. So, here goes: Dutch (may become Benelux) Watch Thread


----------



## veracruz (Jun 24, 2013)

Wanted to contribute to this thread for the longest time but couldn't find the pic. The watches are harder to find still, though:


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Straum today









Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Elmero said:


> Straum today
> 
> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


Is this is the polar one ??


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Bsw_sc said:


> Is this is the polar one ??


Yes!









Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Elmero said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love their dial texture. Actually I love everything about that watch


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Bsw_sc said:


> I love their dial texture. Actually I love everything about that watch


I'm very happy with it. My only gripe is the dial being more silver than actual white, but that's something I can live with.

Waiting for the integrated bracelet, which I expect, will completely round the whole thing.

Here, some detailed pics:























Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Love 


Elmero said:


> Straum today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love it 😍


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> This is my colour this time 🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩
> View attachment 16715231


Yes, that's very strong too. Though surprising you didn't go purple. The gold I wasn't too sure about personally. But the white maintains my preference. The textured pattern certainly helps in this.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Not sure if this (close to release) watch was posted here before. I understand Corniche is actually based in Sweden? Correct me if wrong. I rather like this soft and clean integrated bracelet look, but the movement seems a bit low grade for kind of watch they're presenting.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Benjamin NV said:


> Not sure if this (close to release) watch was posted here before. I understand Corniche is actually based in Sweden? Correct me if wrong. I rather like this soft and clean integrated bracelet look, but the movement seems a bit low grade for kind of watch they're presenting.
> 
> View attachment 16749534


Agreed, it does look nice but 700 clams for a watch having an nh35 is a bit steep in my opinion


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Agreed, it does look nice but 700 clams for a watch having an nh35 is a bit steep in my opinion


I have to agree, can’t see this being a value for money!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Still enjoying this bad boy from 🇸🇪 . It’s so many shades of blue, I feel like it’s a different colour ever time I wear it ☺ Waiting for blue yellow nato strap to see how it will look 😍😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Yes, that's very strong too. Though surprising you didn't go purple. The gold I wasn't too sure about personally. But the white maintains my preference. The textured pattern certainly helps in this.


Well, I was surprised myself since I love everything purple but once I saw this one it love from first sight 😁🙈😂 This hobby makes no sense sometimes 😂🙈


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> Still enjoying this bad boy from 🇸🇪 . It’s so many shades of blue, I feel like it’s a different colour ever time I wear it ☺ Waiting for blue yellow nato strap to see how it will look 😍😍


Going for the Ukraine 🇺🇦 colors with that new strap?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Going for the Ukraine 🇺🇦 colors with that new strap?


Sweden to be hornet, since the watch is from Sweden. Same colors are in the Swedish flag 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

It’s a rich green dial with spectacular print quality, however I can’t help but wish that second hand was a tiny bit longer, don’t you?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I think this might be one of the best looking Linde Werdelin out there 😍😍😍


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

kritameth said:


> Not mine, but one day!🤞
> View attachment 16189532
> View attachment 16189533



Kritameth! Wow! Share the details of this - where can I find?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Truly for PuristS


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

bunnswatch said:


> Kritameth! Wow! Share the details of this - where can I find?


Only second hand on Nordic Facebook group, Nordic grey market dealers or Nordic forums, but that’s like once a year and it lasts literally couple of minutes. I recon check Pook Moomin watch if you are Moomin or Tove Jansson fanboy 👌


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> It’s a rich green dial with spectacular print quality, however I can’t help but wish that second hand was a tiny bit longer, don’t you?
> View attachment 16750174


I think this looks smart with the sunburst, but I would agree that it seems odd not to have extended the second hand to the outer ring. Small detail. If I absolutely loved it, it might not be enough of a bugbear.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I have to agree, can’t see this being a value for money!


It's odd, this value game. I can't help but thinking about the fact that ~300 of e.g. Straum's add on bracelet is almost the same price as some microbrand watches. By that measure if this 700 buys you the bracelet and watch including the movement, it is almost good value by definition. But then, Henry Archer is ~400, including s bracelet. As always the real issue is that a doubling in price may not necessarily lead to double the enjoyment in refinement. The returns diminish as with so many things in life... In other words, what's the quality one can expect from Corniche?


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> It’s a rich green dial with spectacular print quality, however I can’t help but wish that second hand was a tiny bit longer, don’t you?
> View attachment 16750174


I think it is perfect just the way it is. I would really like one of these watches, except I probably use a safer and more boring color to better match my personality.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> I think it is perfect just the way it is. I would really like one of these watches, except I probably use a safer and more boring color to better match my personality.


it’s not that strong in life, looks darker and more muted in person!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> It's odd, this value game. I can't help but thinking about the fact that ~300 of e.g. Straum's add on bracelet is almost the same price as some microbrand watches. By that measure if this 700 buys you the bracelet and watch including the movement, it is almost good value by definition. But then, Henry Archer is ~400, including s bracelet. As always the real issue is that a doubling in price may not necessarily lead to double the enjoyment in refinement. The returns diminish as with so many things in life... In other words, what's the quality one can expect from Corniche?


Excellent points, my friend. You always bring sense and balance in the discussion and I very much appreciate that 🙏! the Henry Archer package is hard to beat in terms of value, especially the more “expensive“ models, they are made in different factory and quality is definitely worth every penny. They don’t cheap out on the dials, that’s for sure! I think Henry Archer Denmark, Celegin Sweden and Monchard Sweden have true value for money watches this year. That’s why I preordered the new Henry Archer Tiffany, but I have also seen the Straum and in my opinion is more refine in terms of finishes! Dial is Zelos level and Zelos is big company! But than again I enjoyed the Leijona Järvi way more than I expected, it really hugs the wrist so well 😍 so the level of enjoyment depends on so many variables. Comfort, taste, history, existing collection, wrist shape, wardrobe, occupation, and so one and so forth.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Excellent points, my friend. You always bring sense and balance in the discussion and I very much appreciate that 🙏! the Henry Archer package is hard to beat in terms of value, especially the more “expensive“ models, they are made in different factory and quality is definitely worth every penny. They don’t cheap out on the dials, that’s for sure! I think Henry Archer Denmark, Celegin Sweden and Monchard Sweden have true value for money watches this year. That’s why I preordered the new Henry Archer Tiffany, but I have also seen the Straum and in my opinion is more refine in terms of finishes! Dial is Zelos level and Zelos is big company! But than again I enjoyed the Leijona Järvi way more than I expected, it really hugs the wrist so well 😍 so the level of enjoyment depends on so many variables. Comfort, taste, history, existing collection, wrist shape, wardrobe, occupation, and so one and so forth.


All true, except that I understand from a recent article that even Zelos remains essentially a one man band. I've never owned one, but I think that that's mainly due to the fact that I've not seen (or have been too late to appreciate) the right design package for me. Some of the dressier pie es might have my interest, but I would want them automatic. It's amazing a one man band oroduces approx. 9-10,000 watches per year. 

Interesting observation regarding Henry Archer. I know too little about manufacturing and factories to comment. I decided that it is time for me to try a (skin)diver. I liked the Wise Adamascus before (except the chunky bezel printing) and might have jumped on the Dietrich SD-2, but it's just that bit too expensive for a trial run. My hopes are that even if a diver might remain an informal oddity in my wearing experience and collection, I could at least appreciate the Nordsø for its value proposition making a point of difference. I'd still be tempted by the Adamascus, too, if they did one with a more elegant and subtle 12h bezel. I think that would suit its dressy skin diver polished case. Commentary has been that Wise's finishes are up there with some of the greats... I am tempted by a long list of 'would like to see and try or simply add to the collection of interesting designs' daily, but I feel I have already given into temptation too much. A break would be in order now my priorities shift to selling and buying s new family home!


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Truly for PuristS
> View attachment 16750203


That is waaaaaaaaay cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> All true, except that I understand from a recent article that even Zelos remains essentially a one man band. I've never owned one, but I think that that's mainly due to the fact that I've not seen (or have been too late to appreciate) the right design package for me. Some of the dressier pie es might have my interest, but I would want them automatic. It's amazing a one man band oroduces approx. 9-10,000 watches per year.
> 
> Interesting observation regarding Henry Archer. I know too little about manufacturing and factories to comment. I decided that it is time for me to try a (skin)diver. I liked the Wise Adamascus before (except the chunky bezel printing) and might have jumped on the Dietrich SD-2, but it's just that bit too expensive for a trial run. My hopes are that even if a diver might remain an informal oddity in my wearing experience and collection, I could at least appreciate the Nordsø for its value proposition making a point of difference. I'd still be tempted by the Adamascus, too, if they did one with a more elegant and subtle 12h bezel. I think that would suit its dressy skin diver polished case. Commentary has been that Wise's finishes are up there with some of the greats... I am tempted by a long list of 'would like to see and try or simply add to the collection of interesting designs' daily, but I feel I have already given into temptation too much. A break would be in order now my priorities shift to selling and buying s new family home!


I do own a Wise Diver! Quality is there for the price and believe me when I tell you this…. The Lume on my wise watch beats my seiko turtle any day of the week! It’s insane!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I do own a Wise Diver! Quality is there for the price and believe me when I tell you this…. The Lume on my wise watch beats my seiko turtle any day of the week! It’s insane!


That's great to hear (though off topic). Further strengthens their reputation. Is it an Adamascus of another diver from their catalogue?


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

The Draken's OEM bracelet has arrived! Very pleased with the looks and its price-quality ratio.









Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> The Draken's OEM bracelet has arrived! Very pleased with the looks and its price-quality ratio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, please post morse photos from different angles 🙏🙏🙏😍


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Looks great, please post morse photos from different angles




Some quick shots:























Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

L


Elmero said:


> Some quick shots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect fit, I would even suggest that the bracelet fits the watch design so well, it totally completes the overall design.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here comes one of my favorite Pook watches ever. The Skin Diver VCW edition.
























































VCW edition – official.pookwatches.com







official.pookwatches.com


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Here comes one of my favorite Pook watches ever. The Skin Diver VCW edition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niiice!

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> Here comes one of my favorite Pook watches ever. The Skin Diver VCW edition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn too late! Not buying anymore watches until something goes out the door.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> Darn too late! Not buying anymore watches until something goes out the door.


Smart man 👏👏👏


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Fratello did excellent article on Celegin 👌👌









Hands-On: The Celegin Draken — One Of The Best Microbrand Pilot’s Watches Of 2021


✓ A strong Nordic debut ✓ And one of the best microbrand pilot's watches this year ✓ Check out Thor's hands-on review of the Celegin Draken ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another great article on Celegin watches by a Swedish watch blog. (You will need page translate to read it, but it s a good read!)






Celegin Draken – Doing Time







www.doingtime.se


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

The newest from Sarpaneva Watches Finland 🇫🇮


----------



## estinamir (6 mo ago)

Hi

Is watch any good? To me, it spins like Solar system which I like. Designed in Denmark. Difficult to spell and may be to use.

Thanks


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

estinamir said:


> Hi
> 
> *Is watch any good?* To me, it spins like Solar system which I like. Designed in Denmark. Difficult to spell and may be to use.
> 
> ...


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

estinamir said:


> Hi
> 
> Is watch any good? To me, it spins like Solar system which I like. Designed in Denmark. Difficult to spell and may be to use.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to Watchuseek. Interesting dial design. I merged your question about Trendhim watches with our long running thread on Scandinavian and Nordic watches.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

estinamir said:


> Hi
> 
> Is watch any good? To me, it spins like Solar system which I like. Designed in Denmark. Difficult to spell and may be to use.
> 
> ...


H there, never seen that model but I am digging the is that dial. The company has decent reputation but most of the watches are fashion catalog spin-offs. I hear good thinks about the diver model here localy.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Spending time with this bad boy 😍😍 from Norway 🇳🇴


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another watch brand / project I had no idea existed. website is sad and boring. strange one from 🇩🇰


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

And there is this brand Orloff Denmark 🇩🇰 🧐🤔


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Cool one from Pook Finland 🇫🇮
Note that the model name of the watch is written on the bezel insert 😁


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Cool one from Pook Finland
> Note that the model name of the watch is written on the bezel insert
> View attachment 16773679


My fav Pook, sadly, sold out. I've been keeping an eye on them lately.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Some gorgeous orange dial to match today's high-temperature alert level 









Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> My fav Pook, sadly, sold out. I've been keeping an eye on them lately.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


Yeah, it’s a special one, too bad they made so few!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Another watch brand / project I had no idea existed. website is sad and boring. strange one from 🇩🇰
> 
> View attachment 16773652
> 
> ...


Not sure I like this much. But the lugs on the last one seem similarly sharp and flat topped as on my Richardt Mejer Automatisk, which was a source of some ridicule on a Dutch watch forum, highly unjustified I think. For me the composition is quite elegant, if somewhat brutalist. The bullseye and the hands effectively keep it from being boring all the time. While the angles are sharp, they're better finished and more comfortable than on cheaper watches I own.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> And there is this brand Orloff Denmark 🇩🇰 🧐🤔
> View attachment 16773669
> View attachment 16773670


Likeable field watch, at least on the surface.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Not sure I like this much. But the lugs on the last one seem similarly sharp and flat topped as on my Richardt Mejer Automatisk, which was a source of some ridicule on a Dutch watch forum, highly unjustified I think. For me the composition is quite elegant, if somewhat brutalist. The bullseye and the hands effectively keep it from being boring all the time. While the angles are sharp, they're better finished and more comfortable than on cheaper watches I own.
> View attachment 16777112


I love it 😍😍😍


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Elmero said:


> Some quick shots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a clean design


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> Cool one from Pook Finland 🇫🇮
> Note that the model name of the watch is written on the bezel insert 😁
> View attachment 16773679


Lume is good on this one ? Looks cool in the photos


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

180T today!









Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Such a clean design


It realy is 😍😍😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Pook Sulkeltaja 🇫🇮


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> Pook Sulkeltaja 🇫🇮
> View attachment 16784654


Spookwatches


----------



## estinamir (6 mo ago)

If you go by comparing watches, you may like your masculine Breitling colt or Tudor black bay, but this Pook watch is much classier in a way, with Finnish writing, the dial which looks “alive” during the day and “sonar” at night.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> Spookwatches


Good one ☝ 😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

estinamir said:


> If you go by comparing watches, you may like your masculine Breitling colt or Tudor black bay, but this Pook watch is much classier in a way, with Finnish writing, the dial which looks “alive” during the day and “sonar” at night.


Well said my friend, it’s cool, original and the Finnish text makes me happy 😃


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Never taught I would see square dress watch on elastic MN strap, but I think it works well 🧐🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Never taught I would see square dress watch on elastic MN strap, but I think it works well 🧐🤩
> View attachment 16788904


Although I personally wouldn't, I think it's ok, because the case is quite chunky. It's not a dainty dress piece


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Although I personally wouldn't, I think it's ok, because the case is quite chunky. It's not a dainty dress piece


True, it’s beefy, chunky, solid square piece of 316L, so it’s more beater than a dress watch especially with it’s size, but it’s really flashy so it works for both.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Something else from Sweden 🇸🇪, not a wrist watch but still quite cool alarm clock I got for my wife 🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Something else from Sweden 🇸🇪, not a wrist watch but still quite cool alarm clock I got for my wife 🤩
> View attachment 16792718


Complete with genta-like hands


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Complete with genta-like hands


Yes, and finally snooze function 👌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I was visiting a store that has few Leijon Heritage pieces 👌 I was impressed once again🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Leijona Urho Chronograph 🇫🇮/🇨🇭


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Sadly the crown does not belong on this case both in terms of size, design, placement and even finishing.
It’s the same crown found on the Leijona Jalo Sport where it makes way more sense on almost all counts!
The case finishing is outstanding, it really is up there, but for the life of me, I can’t understand that crown!
To be fair, I have a friend who absolutely love everything about this piece, so maybe I am just too picky 🙈😂


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This Söner is quite photogenic even on the “wrong” strap 😁😁


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> This Söner is quite photogenic even on the “wrong” strap 😁😁
> View attachment 16793020


Yes it is. I truly wish the owner much success, I like what he's putting out and hope more folks will fancy them enough to buy them too.


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> Yes, and finally snooze function 👌


Invented by the


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> Invented by the


Most likely 😁🙈


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Yes it is. I truly wish the owner much success, I like what he's putting out and hope more folks will fancy them enough to buy them too.


Me too, and the pricing in sensible!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Sadly the crown does not belong on this case both in terms of size, design, placement and even finishing.
> It’s the same crown found on the Leijona Jalo Sport where it makes way more sense on almost all counts!
> The case finishing is outstanding, it really is up there, but for the life of me, I can’t understand that crown!
> To be fair, I have a friend who absolutely love everything about this piece, so maybe I am just too picky
> ...


Totally agree. That crown does not belong there

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Leijona Urho Chronograph 🇫🇮/🇨🇭
> 
> View attachment 16792984
> View attachment 16792985


As far as chronographs go, this looks rather sweet. I love that font. That's the same font as the Jalo Sport, isn't it? I'd personally still prefer that as a style.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Sadly the crown does not belong on this case both in terms of size, design, placement and even finishing.
> It’s the same crown found on the Leijona Jalo Sport where it makes way more sense on almost all counts!
> The case finishing is outstanding, it really is up there, but for the life of me, I can’t understand that crown!
> To be fair, I have a friend who absolutely love everything about this piece, so maybe I am just too picky 🙈😂
> ...


No, while I don't think it's hideous, I do think it looks a bit jarring on this piece. More appropriate crown options would not have been hard to come up with.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Finnish Joe said:


> Sadly the crown does not belong on this case both in terms of size, design, placement and even finishing.
> It’s the same crown found on the Leijona Jalo Sport where it makes way more sense on almost all counts!
> The case finishing is outstanding, it really is up there, but for the life of me, I can’t understand that crown!
> To be fair, I have a friend who absolutely love everything about this piece, so maybe I am just too picky 🙈😂
> ...


I guess from directly head on the crown seems a little big for the watch, but in this photo the watch itself looks a little chunky for a 39mm. I couldn’t find any photos of it directly from the side, but the spec’s say it’s 11.6mm thick, so a bigger crown seems appropriate to me.

All in the eye of the beholder, right?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

rxmar23 said:


> I guess from directly head on the crown seems a little big for the watch, but in this photo the watch itself looks a little chunky for a 39mm. I couldn’t find any photos of it directly from the side, but the spec’s say it’s 11.6mm thick, so a bigger crown seems appropriate to me.
> 
> All in the eye of the beholder, right?


The watch is one of the biggest 39 mm cases I have ever tried, but then again that exeptional case is well enjoyed in bigger size 😃
To be fair, the crown is kind of ok proportionaly but the boxy nature makes it look too big and better suited on different watch!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Quite fun this one 🥳🥳
Pook Sukeltaja 🇫🇮


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

My Finn-ish and Finnish watches again with my new Finnish book.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Once again Pook 🇫🇮 and I enjoying the few warm days we have left of Finnish Summer in a hammock in my back yard 😃


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Something absolutely gorgeous 😃
Jurmo Independent Finland 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another spectacular timepiece from Jurmo Independent Finland 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bruvik is a Norwegian brand that has been producing really well build timepieces with exceptional quality and finishes. This one is the one I really wana see and feel in metal 😃


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Bruvik is a Norwegian brand that has been producing really well build timepieces with exceptional quality and finishes. This one is the one I really wana see and feel in metal 😃
> View attachment 16806963


Hmmm, there is something odd about the short hands, I think... The finish of the hands also doesn't quite suit the slickness of their surroundings either. Well, just my immediate observation.


----------



## fixt (Jun 19, 2017)

Love all things Sarpaneva


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

fixt said:


> Love all things Sarpaneva


Rightfully so my friend, how many have you seen in metal?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Sunday evening In the office with my beautiful E.C.A Calypso 🇸🇪 on Erikas Originals MN strap. 
Not a comfortable strap, but it looks so good I can life with it. (For now)
I just ordered Finnish Karu elastic strap in same color combination for way, way more comfortable experience 🇫🇮 (no its not made in Finland 🙈, but its quality s$!t 😅 for 30 bucks which is 45 less then ERIKAS 🙈)


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Söner Momentum from 🇸🇪 today on a fancy canvas strap from Ole Mathiesen 🇩🇰.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Still very much in love with this one 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Still very much in love with this one 🤩🤩🤩
> View attachment 16817941


I'm glad it lasts. It's special without a doubt.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I'm glad it lasts. It's special without a doubt.


It does last and its going nowhere, permanent member of my core collection. I was rather sceptical regarding the price before, but after few months of ownership I fully understand both the price and the entire legacy the brand is building and I am happy to support such journey. Same counts for Voutilainen Leijona Heritage 🇫🇮 & Jurmo Independent 🇫🇮 to name few on the top of my list. All 3 are building modern heritage with no room for compromise with just as much pride in the craft as in the past. Not to mention the investment in inovation. It's a new heritage where the consumer is more involve than ever before making the phrase "product if its era" more true than ever. Can't wait to see how the watch and the company behind will age in my collection and on the horology stage. 😊


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> It does last and its going nowhere, permanent member of my core collection. I was rather sceptical regarding the price before, but after few months of ownership I fully understand both the price and the entire legacy the brand is building and I am happy to support such journey. Same counts for Voutilainen Leijona Heritage 🇫🇮 & Jurmo Independent 🇫🇮 to name few on the top of my list. All 3 are building modern heritage with no room for compromise with just as much pride in the craft as in the past. Not to mention the investment in inovation. It's a new heritage where the consumer is more involve than ever before making the phrase "product if its era" more true than ever. Can't wait to see how the watch and the company behind will age in my collection and on the horology stage. 😊


I don't know much about Jurmo, but at least with Voutilainen Leijona I guess the longevity and respective impact of the brands is assured. With Estonia 1918 I suppose that's less certain. The brand feels a little like Holthinrichs in The Netherlands. Their fully dedicated and serious about the craft and innovation, but also very small and personal undertakings that may not necessarily be able to stand the test of time. So here's to hoping that they make it through and get to keep contributing to the horological scene for decades.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Tuseno Shellback from Goteborg


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I don't know much about Jurmo, but at least with Voutilainen Leijona I guess the longevity and respective impact of the brands is assured. With Estonia 1918 I suppose that's less certain. The brand feels a little like Holthinrichs in The Netherlands. Their fully dedicated and serious about the craft and innovation, but also very small and personal undertakings that may not necessarily be able to stand the test of time. So here's to hoping that they make it through and get to keep contributing to the horological scene for decades.


Knowing the level of equipment both Jurmo and Estonia 1918 have I have zero concern about them being able to stay around. Both brands have loyal following too. The fact that neither Jurmo or Estonia 1918 are investing heavily in marketing is a good indicator they don’t have to! Jurmo makes the world smallest 7750 chronograph as well as other novelties, so don’t necessary compete in someone else’s lane. Estonia 1918 is coming with bunch of new exciting project that makes them even more serious and solid.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

A4S said:


> Tuseno Shellback from Goteborg
> View attachment 16819792


It’s such a cool watch and the build quality is top notch. I will be cheking one soon since buddy of mine bought one. Can’t wait! Please post side profile photo and photo of the clasp open and closed 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Check this out:...









JURMO - SISU SKY BLUE


#gphg2022 Competing watch - Grand Prix d'Horlogerie de Genève 2022




www.gphg.org





GPHQ has Jurmo in Competing Watches 2022 😮 How cool 👏👏


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I don't think this has happened before but this year two Finnish watches are competing on GPHQ !









SARPANEVA WATCHES - NOCTURNE


#gphg2022 Pre-selected watch - Grand Prix d'Horlogerie de Genève 2022




www.gphg.org


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Check this out:...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually find open heart and skeletonised movements and dials to be all about showing off. It is, here, too, but it is visually more interesting then is often the case and the end result also seems more usable. One open watch I'd like to appreciate in person and a worthy nomination


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Quite good review of the Tuseno Shellback-200m Diver by one of my favorite watch YouTubers.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

And then there is this ...
Sjöö Sandström Royal Steel Classic watch with blue dial 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Epoch Automatic Calendar Orange Dial Unboxing


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

And something cool from 🇩🇰 😊
I like the About Vintage 1926 Black SS quartz and I think 279€ is totaly reasonable 👍


----------



## zokissima (Jan 20, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Epoch Automatic Calendar Orange Dial Unboxing


Wow, what a great looking piece. if only there was some water resistance and a screw-in crown. So nice and tempting, but at that price point...


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> And something cool from 🇩🇰 😊
> I like the About Vintage 1926 Black SS quartz and I think 279€ is totaly reasonable 👍


Looks really cool but hard to gauge quality. I have a hard time getting my head around anything made in Denmark or even outsourced from Denmark being remotely affordable without compromises. However, they do offer a two year warranty, which is hard and fast on this longitude and latitude. I suppose the same goes for other offerings from Scandinavia, which left me wondering if, given your expertise, you have brands you rank highly and other you don't based quality of build. I would be curious and appreciative to know if this is something you feel comfortable sharing.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> Looks really cool but hard to gauge quality. I have a hard time getting my head around anything made in Denmark or even outsourced from Denmark being remotely affordable without compromises. However, they do offer a two year warranty, which is hard and fast on this longitude and latitude. I suppose the same goes for other offerings from Scandinavia, which left me wondering if, given your expertise, you have brands you rank highly and other you don't based quality of build. I would be curious and appreciative to know if this is something you feel comfortable sharing.


I am to be honest quite skeptical too and when I called them with questions their attitude put me off big time! There is no second chance to make first impression, so it's fair to say they are OFF my radar as far as purchase goes! Huge difference in comparison with Henry Archer from whom I will order second watch.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I mean look at this crystal effect. details like this make watches keepers 🤩🤩🤩
Söner 🇸🇪 is making me happy with this one big time 👌


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I mean look at this crystal effect. details like this make watches keepers 🤩🤩🤩
> Söner 🇸🇪 is making me happy with this one big time 👌
> View attachment 16824455


That is awesome 😎


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Söner Momentum from 🇸🇪 today on a fancy canvas strap from Ole Mathiesen 🇩🇰.
> 
> View attachment 16815981
> View attachment 16815982
> View attachment 16815983


Beautiful combo…
You are definitely elevating the watch with this strap.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

SonerBySweden said:


> Beautiful combo…
> You are definitely elevating the watch with this strap.


Thank you 🙏


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Testing my friends Galaxy s22 ultra and I definitely expected more … way more….🙈 . 
The watch on the other hand is … 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> I mean look at this crystal effect. details like this make watches keepers 🤩🤩🤩
> Söner 🇸🇪 is making me happy with this one big time 👌
> View attachment 16824455


Yes, there is something subtle about this watch but quite eye catching (without being flashy) ... lol. Pretty sure that didn't make any sense but for anyone who has one it might


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Only posting this here since this thread is specifically geared toward Scandinavian brands ... I am selling my Pook Ilarni simply because I wam trying to thin out my collection a tad (I have way too many watches right now at 84 ). It was a hard decision but since the Pook RYMY is my only yellow dial I decided to keep that one vs this one. I know this isn't a sales thread but thought I'd let y'all know since this is a brand that may specifically appeal to folks on this thread. PM me if interested. I'll be keeping my other two Pooks though.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Only posting this here since this thread is specifically geared toward Scandinavian brands ... I am selling my Pook Ilarni simply because I wam trying to thin out my collection a tad (I have way too many watches right now at 84 ). It was a hard decision but since the Pook RYMY is my only yellow dial I decided to keep that one vs this one. I know this isn't a sales thread but thought I'd let y'all know since this is a brand that may specifically appeal to folks on this thread. PM me if interested. I'll be keeping my other two Pooks though.
> 
> View attachment 16824814


Been there! I just got my Pook Sukeltaja and got rid of another watch in effort to convert my entire collection Nordic 😁.

Pook are decent watches worth its price tag now days with assembly and QC in Finland 🇫🇮.
I am sure you will sell it fast 👍Fingers crossed.🤞 
Please post some more photos of it while you have it and some from the rest Nordic/Scandinavian watches you have!


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

This arrived today from Norway. Yes.. I already have this watch … i bought a second one because I like it so much I wanted a spare for parts/replacement should that ever be necessary as she’s almost out of these and won’t be making more. Yes, it’s that good of a watch 

she also has this new pouch it comes in. The last one had a nice zip up pouch for traveling and this new one is a nice sailcloth material with snaps, very solid and secure. If you are on the fence you Kay want to pull the trigger before they are all gone


----------



## RG2107 (Aug 8, 2021)

Finnish Joe said:


> Testing my friends Galaxy s22 ultra and I definitely expected more … way more….🙈 .
> The watch on the other hand is … 🤩🤩🤩
> 
> View attachment 16824676
> ...


I live in Estonia but somehow haven't known about them. Just looking now, some amazing and unique timepieces. Cheers for showing this watch


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

RG2107 said:


> I live in Estonia but somehow haven't known about them. Just looking now, some amazing and unique timepieces. Cheers for showing this watch


Pleasure my friend 🤜🤛


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Tough but stunning MICROMILSPEC 🇧🇻


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Some serious Made in Sweden timepieces by Pansar Sweden 🇸🇪🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This Harper&Brooks is worn 5 times a year and I really like the dial, but a run for the train made the hands fall and the date window loose 😵‍💫. Its safe to assume, I am not bying another one 😔


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Fresh article Scandinavian microbrands 👌









Tími/Tid/Aika: No matter how it’s said, these five Scandinav


Celebrating the Machine with a Heartbeat




revolutionwatch.com


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This bracelet from Söner 🇸🇪 is a beast, making this already shiny 
Timepiece even more able to scream for attention from my wrist 😊 .
Solid 👌


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> This bracelet from Söner 🇸🇪 is a beast, making this already shiny
> Timepiece even more able to scream for attention from my wrist 😊 .
> Solid 👌


Mine came with the mesh too but I haven’t even put it on yet as the leather strap I have on it is superb. Might have to try it out


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Today, given that my corpus enormous is transiently conveniently geographically located, I went to what turned out to be a very nice About Vintage store. I have to say that they were most friendly and their watches appeared to be well made. I was particularly enamored with the following:









1926 Automatic, Steel / Black Vintage


Vores 1926 kollektion er vokset og nu byder vi velkommen til et fuldautomatisk urværk, der - ligesom de andre ure i kollektionen - er inspireret af 1926. Dette var et revolutionerende år, som ændrede fremtiden for undervandsdykning og udforskning af verdenshavene.1926 AT’SEA Automatic er et...




dk.aboutvintage.com





Has a bit of a Breitling Outerworn vibe but more understated and could be argued for that reason more vintage looking - surprise!

The bezel was a bit hard to turn but that probably came down to my careful nature, because the staff had no problems whatsoever. I think it was just made tight by design. Nothing about the quality that seemed anything less than positive. The also were very reassuring when it came to honoring their warranty. The staff mentioned that Miyota drives are quite standard but argued that it was really reliable and kept prices down. I believe one would be hard pressed to disagree.

As a firm disclaimer, I have nothing to do with About Vintage, don't know any of the folks, have nothing to gain, no actual ownership experiences with their watches and probably unlikely to buy one, as I am not really a collector.

I also stopped by the Ole Mathiesen store, but I din't go inside. In the old days, it was easy to come in a browse but now it is with double locked doors and I didn't feel comfortable bothering them given that I knew I would not buy anything. Their window had a very nice collection of their own watches along with the ones they sell, Longines at the rock bottom end for their range, IWC as typical middle and Lange and Söhne at the top. No Patek Phillipe; that was displayed across the street in a store I am unfamiliar with.

Apologies for the lack of pics. I had errands to run and places to go, so not much time.

Completely unrelated, but if anyone knows a builder, who would be amenable to make a watch for me with Namoki parts at reasonable cost, kindly let me know - thanks!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> Today, given that my corpus enormous is transiently conveniently geographically located, I went to what turned out to be a very nice About Vintage store. I have to say that they were most friendly and their watches appeared to be well made. I was particularly enamored with the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so cool to read about this, big fen of Ole Mathiesen but I agree visiting them now days is an effort but the do have watches not many do. 
How lucky you are able to visit them. 👌
Thanks for sharing 🤜🤛


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

precious time said:


> Today, given that my corpus enormous is transiently conveniently geographically located, I went to what turned out to be a very nice About Vintage store. I have to say that they were most friendly and their watches appeared to be well made. I was particularly enamored with the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve been eyeballing their green turtle 1926 for a while now. This black one you posted is also gorgeous. I will likely own one sometime fairly soon hopefully


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Mine came with the mesh too but I haven’t even put it on yet as the leather strap I have on it is superb. Might have to try it out


Yes, the leather strap quality was a positive surprise considering the price, but this mesh is a step up! It's so solid, it almost belongs to a Eterna Diver or something 😅 but I very much like it and will mix it up with all my watches 😃


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Tough but stunning MICROMILSPEC 🇧🇻
> View attachment 16828477


I'm intrigued to see more of this one. It seems quite rugged and sporty, but the design elements on the dial are subtle and quite harmonious in detail.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> This Harper&Brooks is worn 5 times a year and I really like the dial, but a run for the train made the hands fall and the date window loose 😵‍💫. Its safe to assume, I am not bying another one 😔
> View attachment 16831062


For a moment I wasn't sure what I was looking at. This, from running?!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Some serious Made in Sweden timepieces by Pansar Sweden 🇸🇪🤩🤩🤩
> View attachment 16828487
> View attachment 16828488
> View attachment 16828489
> View attachment 16828491


That crown looks fantastic, even if it is really comfortably too big in my opinion.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Tough but stunning MICROMILSPEC 🇧🇻
> View attachment 16828477


I hadn't realised this is all custom. So really who assembled these elements has a pretty good eye in my opinion.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> For a moment I wasn't sure what I was looking at. This, from running?!


Yep, 1 km run to catch the train. Sad day for my wrist 🙈


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I hadn't realised this is all custom. So really who assembled these elements has a pretty good eye in my opinion.


100 % I knew you will see it and like it 🤜🤛👌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

🇸🇪 Söner milanese bracelet next to Apple TV remote control. It’s the beefiest milanese bracelet I have ever tried and I quite like it.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I miss this Leijina Järwi and am seriously considering buying one if I see it second hand here in Finland,…
What do you guys think?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Yep, 1 km run to catch the train. Sad day for my wrist 🙈


Shocking (pun intended)


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Shocking (pun intended)


Oh that was funny! 🤣 yeah, poor quality or super cheap quartz inside. I will get me another Åkerfalk as a dress watch. I stupidly gave mine away 🙈


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here is tone of beauty from Finland 🇫🇮 Nature photos taken with s22 ultra, complimentary none edited! 
Voutilainen Leijona Heritage Chronograph Urho 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here is 2 things you don’t see every day 🤣
My over social family member and Pook VCW 🇫🇮


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> Here is 2 things you don’t see every day 🤣
> My over social family member and Pook VCW 🇫🇮


Cat goes for car rides ?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Here is 2 things you don’t see every day 🤣
> My over social family member and Pook VCW 🇫🇮
> View attachment 16839729


Somehow cat suits watch and watch suits cat.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Cat goes for car rides ?


Yes, every time I pick my kids from school 😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Somehow cat suits watch and watch suits cat.


Both very, very enjoyable 😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

The new Bruvik Ambassadør 😍 🇳🇴
Nordic GS vibe 🤔😍


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> The new Bruvik Ambassadør 😍 🇳🇴
> Nordic GS vibe 🤔😍
> View attachment 16840582


I see what you mean. It comes across as much more simplistic. I find the branding a bit too present on that dial. But I do like the markers, flat top bezel and am curious about the bracelet. Looks like quite short horizontal links, which might be a good move. The 6 o'clock date is a good choice, though not sure the execution truly elevates it. It's got something, but I'm not sure if it manages to be really good and also doesn't exactly really stand out.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Incoming


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I see what you mean. It comes across as much more simplistic. I find the branding a bit too present on that dial. But I do like the markers, flat top bezel and am curious about the bracelet. Looks like quite short horizontal links, which might be a good move. The 6 o'clock date is a good choice, though not sure the execution truly elevates it. It's got something, but I'm not sure if it manages to be really good and also doesn't exactly really stand out.


Well said aa always, good eye 😊👌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

What a beautiful morning with Pook VCW 🇫🇮


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Have we ever discussed Norwegian watch brand ÁIGI here? I can't remember, but this new integrated bracelet model popped up on my Insta feed and I immediately felt intrigued.










Sure, it is effectively now one of many going down the integrated bracelet route. I have yet to go for such a form factor, but have had an interest in trying for a while and 'almost' went there with my Straum, but of course their approach falls just short of a true integrated bracelet design, somewhat to my chagrin (why not just go all the way and have an changeable integrated bracelet design such as others, like Direnzo. Falling short of that I experience as a deterrent on trying their excellent looking bracelet, on top of it's really hefty price tag). Let's stick with Straum for a bit. I really like my Opphav, and while praised by many for its finishing and it certainly has some interesting finishes and construction elements, it is a relatively expensive watch in the microbrand space. This newly announced ÁIGI model can be had with bracelet for less than Straum's separate bracelet costs. Meanwhile, when we look at the case, there is certainly a fair nod to Straum and of course in turn its many inspirations. I note the crown guards, which here seem a little less pronounced but it seems similarly executed with a bit of polish on top. Its matched by a expulsion on the opposite side, making the Nautilus reference more apparent. For me, perhaps, that elements wasn't necessary, just like Straum has shown. I fear that it makes the watch broader than it needs to be, but it will please those in search of symmetry. The broad flat top beveled vezel is another clearly shared element. And furthermore, the ÁIGI also features a centre dial with an interesting texture. In fact, the texture pattern was what immediately grasped me. I don't know why, but its relatively large geometrical pattern feels like it's a softly undulating surface from the images, and I feel drawn to it. It's accentuated by the flat chapter ring running round it. Fair enough, there is not further flourish in construction here like the crown and the colours don't appear to be similarly vibrant. In fact, I have not idea what the finish of this dial is. Perhaps just simply painted. Design flair is found in the asegai hands, a shape I like, and the Czapek-like hour markers, which are simply elegant, and s lot less bold and chunky than the Straum. This perhaps is to allow the seconds hand with satellite tip to stand out more. I'm grateful the satellite is kept quite abstract, and yet here the design gets jarring somewhat. I know, every watch, or just about, from new(ish) brands needs a backstory and here is it the reuse of steel from the Antarctic satellite ground stations. I'm all fine with that, though highly unlikely to be wanting to pay a premium for that novelty and in this case I'm really unsure if I appreciate such a literal reference to satellites disturbing what could have been an elegant and useful seconds tip. Doing the same at the counterweight night have received less concerns from me, but than you wouldn't have had a satellite orbiting around your dial. More successful, but seemingly not touted about in ÁIGI's own blurbs is the way the faceted crown references the images of the ground stations on their website, although it might have been a bit more bulbous. I quite like the look of the crown, because it's so big that it sticks out like an attention grabber. Yet, I do wonder how easy a crown it would be to operate. It turned out that Straum's crown also wasn't the most ergonomic, even if that criticism is nitpicky. Personally, I like that ÁIGI has gone for a bracelet with polished centre links and bevels. It just heightens the visual interest of so much metal on the wrist. Nonetheless, it's then a pity they did not opt for a hardened finish, like Direnzo wisely does and Straum should have too in my opinion, because this is certainly going to scratch. Moreover, because they claim 200m WR and that means this is another watch that seems intended to look rather elegant while being a bit adventurous. A bit of scratch protection would have invited that even more and would have extended the longevity of the affordable offer. Now the question is, is it enough? The Seiko NH35 was clearly chosen just to keep the price down, but I don't mind that. The satellite seconds hand is very close to being s turn off for me, but other than that, this has the makings of a very affordable option for me to try an integrated bracelet watch. What do you think?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Also, upon signing up for their waiting list (I thought I might as well do that), this picture was included in the confirmation email. 








I am liking the look in this picture on the wrist! Perhaps that's because the satellite is not that present. It helps that in this version the second hand is steel, so not further accentuated. I think this must be the pinkish colour they list, not the white. In this picture I'm glad it's s lot less pink or salmon, but more a pale peachy off-white. I wonder which hue would be accurate. If like this, it might be my pick of the bunch.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Benjamin NV said:


> Also, upon signing up for their waiting list (I thought I might as well do that), this picture was included in the confirmation email.
> View attachment 16845493
> 
> I am liking the look in this picture on the wrist! Perhaps that's because the satellite is not that present. It helps that in this version the second hand is steel, so not further accentuated. I think this must be the pinkish colour they list, not the white. In this picture I'm glad it's s lot less pink or salmon, but more a pale peachy off-white. I wonder which hue would be accurate. If like this, it might be my pick of the bunch.


Also, peculiar how this watch seems to be worn upside down in this picture... Hmmm...


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Also, upon signing up for their waiting list (I thought I might as well do that), this picture was included in the confirmation email.
> View attachment 16845493
> 
> I am liking the look in this picture on the wrist! Perhaps that's because the satellite is not that present. It helps that in this version the second hand is steel, so not further accentuated. I think this must be the pinkish colour they list, not the white. In this picture I'm glad it's s lot less pink or salmon, but more a pale peachy off-white. I wonder which hue would be accurate. If like this, it might be my pick of the bunch.


 Nice bracelet 😍😍😍😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Also, peculiar how this watch seems to be worn upside down in this picture... Hmmm...


I noticed that too🧐 no one wears watches that way!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Have we ever discussed Norwegian watch brand ÁIGI here? I can't remember, but this new integrated bracelet model popped up on my Insta feed and I immediately felt intrigued.
> 
> View attachment 16845445
> 
> ...


I do know the brand, not long ago I talked about them with a friend because one of their models strongly resembles a model of Certina, but I don’t know why we haven’t talked about it here 🧐 good that you brought it up 😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Straight from their website the new Henry Archer is sick 😍😍😍 🇩🇰


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Have we ever discussed Norwegian watch brand ÁIGI here? I can't remember, but this new integrated bracelet model popped up on my Insta feed and I immediately felt intrigued.
> 
> View attachment 16845445
> 
> ...


I have to be honest here, I quite like this one, ther bracelet is beautiful 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Found those amazing pocket watches from the 1895- 1905 . Apparently Halda was named by some "Thee Swedish Patek". I now will most likely go the rabbit hole digging to find out why 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Oh no, another awedish kickstarter .... or is it 🤔🤔🤔
Jakob&Sköld 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I quite like this dials from this Swedish 🇸🇪 braand carring the cool name - Lagom, which kind of means "about the right amount" . How suitable for watch brand from 🇸🇪.
Clever 😊


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This Pedra Watches from Sweden 🇸🇪 have quite unique dial and crystal shape. In more than one ways this watch makes me think Nordic, Scandinavian, minimal...


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another not so usual watch from Pook Finland 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

One more masterpiece from none other than Voutilainen. I can't count or describe adequately the number of emotions I go trough staring at this piece. It's magnificent 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Rönkko Independent from 🇫🇮 makes this cool piece. It's another watch with a crown that lookes like an afterthought . Do you guys think I am wrong about the crown?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I have to be honest here, I quite like this one, ther bracelet is beautiful 🤩🤩🤩


It strongly reminds me of the Direnzo Mondial integrated bracelet watch. The case is different, I'm sure the bracelet is too, and theirs is all hardened, but the style and construction seem very similar. But judging by the massive difference with the Straum bracelet, would a good quality integrated bracelet watch be truly possible at this price point? If so, it rather shows up all those with expensive bracelet options.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> One more masterpiece from none other than Voutilainen. I can't count or describe adequately the number of emotions I go trough staring at this piece. It's magnificent 🤩
> View attachment 16847358


And yet, I feel with elaborate pieces like this that I perhaps deeply appreciate the mastership more than that I absolutely adore the look of the design. It's amazing, but I don't instantaneously lust after it. Perhaps it's a personal fail-safe, knowing that lusting after very expensive pieces is futile.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Rönkko Independent from 🇫🇮 makes this cool piece. It's another watch with a crown that lookes like an afterthought . Do you guys think I am wrong about the crown?
> 
> View attachment 16847369


I don't mind the deel grooves on the crown. I think the question is more, does this crown belong on this watch. Many even plainer crowns would have been thinkable and some would have stood out less. With this design something more coherent and complementary is also entirely conceivable.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> This Pedra Watches from Sweden 🇸🇪 have quite unique dial and crystal shape. In more than one ways this watch makes me think Nordic, Scandinavian, minimal...
> View attachment 16847321
> View attachment 16847322
> View attachment 16847323
> View attachment 16847324


I kinda like it. Transports me to 1970s watches instantaneously, but then looking fresh, crisp, and simple like 21st century minimalism.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I quite like this dials from this Swedish 🇸🇪 braand carring the cool name - Lagom, which kind of means "about the right amount" . How suitable for watch brand from 🇸🇪.
> Clever 😊
> View attachment 16847311
> View attachment 16847312
> ...


Don't you feel the date window gets in the way a bit?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Oh no, another awedish kickstarter .... or is it 🤔🤔🤔
> Jakob&Sköld 🇸🇪
> View attachment 16847300
> View attachment 16847302
> ...


A Kickstarter campaign? Do you have a link? This is a very classical design done well. It's similar to Frederique Constant's approach, but I wouldn't have thought that there is much space in the market for this kind of watch. It does look rather well proportioned however. Interested to know more.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Benjamin NV said:


> A Kickstarter campaign? Do you have a link? This is a very classical design done well. It's similar to Frederique Constant's approach, but I wouldn't have thought that there is much space in the market for this kind of watch. It does look rather well proportioned however. Interested to know more.


So, I just looked this up. It was some years ago. Did they make any splash beyond this model?

It says on KS:
"Funding period
Dec 7 2015 - Jan 21 2016 (45 days )"


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> It strongly reminds me of the Direnzo Mondial integrated bracelet watch. The case is different, I'm sure the bracelet is too, and theirs is all hardened, but the style and construction seem very similar. But judging by the massive difference with the Straum bracelet, would a good quality integrated bracelet watch be truly possible at this price point? If so, it rather shows up all those with expensive bracelet options.


I am with you, having seen Straum I won't be daring to compare them in terms of quality but its the 4th brand from Norway with similar case shape!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I don't mind the deel grooves on the crown. I think the question is more, does this crown belong on this watch. Many even plainer crowns would have been thinkable and some would have stood out less. With this design something more coherent and complementary is also entirely conceivable.


Yes sir, thats what I mean 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Dontv


Benjamin NV said:


> So, I just looked this up. It was some years ago. Did they make any splash beyond this model?
> 
> It says on KS:
> "Funding period
> Dec 7 2015 - Jan 21 2016 (45 days )"


Dont know, I saw one on the Swedish Craigslist and I liked the design but nothing I would buy, so I didn't dig further.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Getting distracted at work with my AndoAndoAndo A1 🇫🇮. This little watch gets me in more conversations about watches than any other watch I have.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

AndoAndoAndo 🇫🇮 is doing this cool new project. What do you guys think? 









A-1 MOD Case


A-1 MOD Case is available for purchase through our partner Mod Mode Watches PURCHASE IT HERE! *All EU orders will be shipped from Finland, so no EU VAT for EU residents. :) A-1 MOD Case Inside of this unique case, a SII NH36 movement and a 28.5mm dial fits. Basically exactly the same case as...




andoandoando.com


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I am with you, having seen Straum I won't be daring to compare them in terms of quality but its the 4th brand from Norway with similar case shape!


Which are the other two you count among them here? It's like revenge of the Nordic Nautili. That said, it's a great shape in general, as proven by the Nautilus' status. I suppose that there are subtle differences, but when shaped like an icon, it's impossible not to see the icon, which is a pity sometimes. That's one reason why I appreciated Straum not adding the 'hump' on the left hand side. Though I believe this did have some sort of pressure related function on the original Nautilus.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Getting distracted at work with my AndoAndoAndo A1 🇫🇮. This little watch gets me in more conversations about watches than any other watch I have.
> 
> View attachment 16848265
> View attachment 16848264


I do think for such an odd case proposition, the execution from AndoAndoAndo looks ace. I'm still not sure if it would satisfy me as an owner or if I'd consider it wearable (though you eel strap on this piece really upped the ante even more). I do get why you might get into conversations. Something that's never happened to me no matter which watch I wear. It would be fun to meet people thanks to an unusual watch, but would it be enough reason to buy one? (btw love the texture in the last shot!)


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> AndoAndoAndo 🇫🇮 is doing this cool new project. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure where the first and last dial are from, but putting a big Seiko on a watch that clearly isn't, wouldn't work for me. The last one, even if perfectly disfunctional, really emphasises one is wearing a piece of design. That kind of works for me. Still I find the woolly romantic and traditional feeling dial pattern somewhat jarring with the industrially styled hands and case. It highlights that the elements weren't really meant to be together. A different, more modern, pattern might work better in that regard. However, I feel that my preference is for watches that are designed as a whole retaining a suitable rendition of their functionality. That, to a large extent, makes a properly designed functional object worth having. Deviating from that, and it sort of becomes more of a decorative bracelet than a watch.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Finnish Joe said:


> Getting distracted at work with my AndoAndoAndo A1 🇫🇮. This little watch gets me in more conversations about watches than any other watch I have.
> 
> View attachment 16848265
> View attachment 16848264


I really like that they integrated the day/date separation into the design. It may seem like a small thing, but every time I look at a Seiko SNK the break in the circle (the main design element) on the dial screams at me, though they’re still lovely watches overall.

Photo stolen from the Internet for those who don’t know what I mean.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Which are the other two you count among them here? It's like revenge of the Nordic Nautili. That said, it's a great shape in general, as proven by the Nautilus' status. I suppose that there are subtle differences, but when shaped like an icon, it's impossible not to see the icon, which is a pity sometimes. That's one reason why I appreciated Straum not adding the 'hump' on the left hand side. Though I believe this did have some sort of pressure related function on the original Nautilus.


Oh I meant 2 and perhaps I meant more the lugs design, but Bragdur and Micromilspec comes to mind with that semi integrated ready rugs.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Not sure where the first and last dial are from, but putting a big Seiko on a watch that clearly isn't, wouldn't work for me. The last one, even if perfectly disfunctional, really emphasises one is wearing a piece of design. That kind of works for me. Still I find the woolly romantic and traditional feeling dial pattern somewhat jarring with the industrially styled hands and case. It highlights that the elements weren't really meant to be together. A different, more modern, pattern might work better in that regard. However, I feel that my preference is for watches that are designed as a whole retaining a suitable rendition of their functionality. That, to a large extent, makes a properly designed functional object worth having. Deviating from that, and it sort of becomes more of a decorative bracelet than a watch.


Moding origina was to improve poorly made product, then it progresed in getting a case for your favo dial that comes in case from ….. that you don’t like and I don’t mind that.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Moding origina was to improve poorly made product, then it progresed in getting a case for your favo dial that comes in case from ….. that you don’t like and I don’t mind that.


I suppose I'm open to the idea of assembling a potentially great watch from preexisting parts, but simply putting a differently branded dial in a case, especially where that case clearly belongs to another brand, feels jarring to me. Yesterday I also saw something slated a Seiko mod, which I think referred to being a custom case, which really did make me look twice as I had not seen such an instantaneously likeable Seiko. Then it turned out it wasn't, and I suppose then I would have preferred for it not to say Seiko... Maybe I'm a little odd, but branding something not made by the brand does feel disingenuous to me, but also I'd rather have makers/designers think about the product they're creating as their creation, even when assembled from pre-existing parts.when done well, that might indeed end up deserving a place of pride alongside branded products.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Oh I meant 2 and perhaps I meant more the lugs design, but Bragdur and Micromilspec comes to mind with that semi integrated ready rugs.


Yes, and not in Norway but Sweden the E.C.A. Calypso Sport also follows such pattern, though more rounded and elongated. The bracelet seems very similar to Direnzo as already mentioned. And the Nautilus inspired case also harks to Laventure. Now one thing I have found out that I am dubious about is the heft and thickness. This apparently comes in at 11.95mm plus 2mm for the crystal. I saw a wrist roll, and while it looks attractive, for me that thickness was notable. I was hoping for something closer to Direnzo and not exceeding Straum in that regard. I still like it, but now it would require me to truly push boundaries and see how I like it!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

rxmar23 said:


> I really like that they integrated the day/date separation into the design. It may seem like a small thing, but every time I look at a Seiko SNK the break in the circle (the main design element) on the dial screams at me, though they’re still lovely watches overall.
> 
> Photo stolen from the Internet for those who don’t know what I mean.
> View attachment 16848866


You mean the line break is not well lines up with the dial? That is a missed opportunity. In principle it seems like they aimed exactly for such integration, but missed the line by a hair.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Benjamin NV said:


> You mean the line break is not well lines up with the dial? That is a missed opportunity. In principle it seems like they aimed exactly for such integration, but missed the line by a hair.


Exactly. That slight misalignment just seems like a miss to me.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

and then there is this … Galving UA by a Finnish watchmaker 🤔
Any thoughts?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Oh man, look at this box of candy 🙈 heeeeelp 🤣


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This is the new Celegin Viggen 🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩
(not my wrist btw)


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Finnish Joe said:


> and then there is this … Galving UA by a Finnish watchmaker 🤔
> Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 16855142


Absolutely loving mine so far 😊


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Oh man, look at this box of candy 🙈 heeeeelp 🤣
> 
> 
> View attachment 16855151
> ...


That yellow is unexpected, isn't it? I, perhaps oddly, think a brown might work well


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

A4S said:


> Absolutely loving mine so far 😊
> View attachment 16855219


It's sort of in the colourful guilloché genre of atelier Wen and also the Australian-Fin that @Finnish Joe wasn't really impressed by. But what are we looking at? Pressed pattern or real guilloché? An expensive or affordable piece? For what it's worth I like the hand (a bit of a liking for asegai hands of late) and dial proportions. This is not my colour though and unsure the date window is the most welcome rendition on this dial.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Benjamin NV said:


> It's sort of in the colourful guilloché genre of atelier Wen and also the Australian-Fin that @Finnish Joe wasn't really impressed by. But what are we looking at? Pressed pattern or real guilloché? An expensive or affordable piece? For what it's worth I like the hand (a bit of a liking for asegai hands of late) and dial proportions. This is not my colour though and unsure the date window is the most welcome rendition on this dial.


Sorry, it occurs to me that it might be the Australian-Finnish watch itself... I can't find the brand. Only getting Cyrillic results for Galving UA


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

These are the links to the watch from Kickstarter etc:








Loimu - an Automatic Watch With a Blazing Guilloche Dial


A watch designed by Finnish watchmaker, Susan Galvin. The collection is inspired by the colours of the aurora borealis.




www.kickstarter.com












Loimu Collection


Galvin Watch Company is based in Sydney, Australia. It is a family owned business, managed by watchmaker Susan Galvin. The watches are designed and tested in Australia. The founder's Northern Finnish heritage plays a part in the design work of the both collections, Alku and Loimu.




galvinwatchcompany.com.au


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

A4S said:


> These are the links to the watch from Kickstarter etc:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, yes, this confirms. I posted this previously. Technically an Australian brand, but headed by a Fin. I still quite like the look of it, though prefer the darker shades, such as the tundra, in the right light. Overall, it is perhaps a little too exuberantly bright for my taste, but the specs are good and the combination of elements well chosen. How's the bracelet and quality of construction/finish?


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Benjamin NV said:


> Thanks, yes, this confirms. I posted this previously. Technically an Australian brand, but headed by a Fin. I still quite like the look of it, though prefer the darker shades, such as the tundra, in the right light. Overall, it is perhaps a little too exuberantly bright for my taste, but the specs are good and the combination of elements well chosen. How's the bracelet and quality of construction/finish?


The bracelet itself is excellent and very comfortable - the clasp however is a tad flimsy and doesn't properly close if you use the "only" additional micro adjust hole that comes with it, So I have left it on default and it works.
I love the dial colour on mine and had two work colleagues spot me wearing it on a zoom call and asking about, which normally never happens with any watch I wear daily


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> That yellow is unexpected, isn't it? I, perhaps oddly, think a brown might work well


Yes, I was surprised too, but why not 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I bet you didn’t expect this combination 😁😁😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> It's sort of in the colourful guilloché genre of atelier Wen and also the Australian-Fin that @Finnish Joe wasn't really impressed by. But what are we looking at? Pressed pattern or real guilloché? An expensive or affordable piece? For what it's worth I like the hand (a bit of a liking for asegai hands of late) and dial proportions. This is not my colour though and unsure the date window is the most welcome rendition on this dial.


This dial might be better off without a date window …
or?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

New release from S.U.F Helsinki 🇫🇮


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> New release from S.U.F Helsinki 🇫🇮
> 
> View attachment 16855965
> View attachment 16855963
> View attachment 16855966


Truly something different. Not sure that I think it is something to behold aesthetically, but I would sure like to own and wear one. I am guessing that it is just a matter of a few thousand dollars.

Addendum: I just checked their website and it is more than a few thousand dollars, but it is a Valtteri Bottas watch, so just petty change for a Formula 1 racer. Some nice looking watches!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

A4S said:


> The bracelet itself is excellent and very comfortable - the clasp however is a tad flimsy and doesn't properly close if you use the "only" additional micro adjust hole that comes with it, So I have left it on default and it works.
> I love the dial colour on mine and had two work colleagues spot me wearing it on a zoom call and asking about, which normally never happens with any watch I wear daily


A shiny brilliant colour like this is bound to get noticed. Not everyone might dare wear something bright. I'm sure they envied your choice and confidence.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Think this might be my first time wearing it on the stock leather, gives it a little different look. Been raining for a week now 👎


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Bsw_sc said:


> Think this might be my first time wearing it on the stock leather, gives it a little different look. Been raining for a week now 👎
> View attachment 16863035
> 
> View attachment 16863034


It's perfectly fine, but wouldn't say the croc pattern is the most suitable for such a modern watch. Perhaps repost in the Dutch watch thread?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Benjamin NV said:


> It's perfectly fine, but wouldn't say the croc pattern is the most suitable for such a modern watch. Perhaps repost in the Dutch watch thread?


Ah ya, I forgot about the Dutch thread


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Wearing Bragdur Antarktis today 🇧🇻 on a Pook 🇫🇮 cordura strap and taking the cat for a morning ride to the school with the kids 😆.
I notised date is wrong but I am sure you guys can relate... can you 😇???


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

A4S said:


> View attachment 16866508


 🤩🤩


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

E.C.Andersson Poseidon


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> E.C.Andersson Poseidon


oh man you got one, please post more photos 🙏🙏🙏 its stunning 🥳


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> oh man you got one, please post more photos  its stunning


Scroll to the most recent post for pictures 









E C Andersson Poseidon


Thanks for the excellent review and pics! I preordered mine way back in May and still have not recieved any kind of shipping notice, not sure if I should be worried? Just sent them an IM through Facebook, hoping they respond. You bet! I hope you end up enjoying it as much I have been...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Watchings (4 mo ago)

*thought I’d better join and share this- great thread, long time reader, first time poster!!*


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Watchings said:


> View attachment 16876229
> *thought I’d better join and share this- great thread, long time reader, first time poster!!*


Welcome to the thread 🙂🙌 that’s a beautiful Ole Mathiesen, what’s the story with it, not many of them in UK I bet ☺


----------



## Watchings (4 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Welcome to the thread 🙂🙌 that’s a beautiful Ole Mathiese, what’s the story with it, not many of them in UK I bet ☺


Thanks Finnish Joe - I’ve never seen another one in the UK and I love that!! I’ve had my eye on them for years and was offered this, new, at a great price and couldn’t say no!! I am always on the lookout for non mainstream brands and seem to be currently down a Scandinavian rabbit hole, thanks in part to this thread!!- wearing my new ECA calypso 2 today, will post a photo when I can!


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

If ECA combined the North Sea case with the Calypso dial, they would have what in my world would be the perfect winner. I love the angular simplicity of the former and the texture of the latter.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

'


Watchings said:


> Thanks Finnish Joe - I’ve never seen another one in the UK and I love that!! I’ve had my eye on them for years and was offered this, new, at a great price and couldn’t say no!! I am always on the lookout for non mainstream brands and seem to be currently down a Scandinavian rabbit hole, thanks in part to this thread!!- wearing my new ECA calypso 2 today, will post a photo when I can!


 Oh please do, E.C.A is amazing brand and all his watches are incredible. if the hands were different I would be all aver the new Calypso II or the Poseidon mode. most likely will buy one second hand if and when I get lucky. Keep me in mind if you get tired of yours 😁😁😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> If ECA combined the North Sea case with the Calypso dial, they would have what in my world would be the perfect winner. I love the angular simplicity of the former and the texture of the latter.


if you wouldn’t mention it I wouldn’t think of it, now it’s in my head all day 😁🤩 how cool combo would that be 😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Please post photos of both watches, I will post photos of my O.M. R tomorrow in good day light! I will try some macro shots!


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> if you wouldn’t mention it I wouldn’t think of it, now it’s in my head all day 😁🤩 how cool combo would that be 😍😍😍😍😍


Apologies, but I would love a watch something like this:








Some proportions would need to be modified, but this is the best I can do with my primitive photoshopping skills.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

As promissed 👍 🇩🇰


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Such a well designed timepiece 😍😍😍 E.C.A Calypso Denise Date 😻😻😻 Solid keeper in my collection 🇸🇪😍😍😍


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> Such a well designed timepiece 😍😍😍 E.C.A Calypso Denise Date 😻😻😻 Solid keeper in my collection 🇸🇪😍😍😍
> View attachment 16882785
> View attachment 16882783


I think it is slightly sad looking and that you should put it up for sale (to me).

On a more serious note, I like their previous offerings better than the current ones with the rather "heavy" amount of stainless steel at the lugs.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> Such a well designed timepiece 😍😍😍 E.C.A Calypso Denise Date 😻😻😻 Solid keeper in my collection 🇸🇪😍😍😍
> View attachment 16882785
> View attachment 16882783


says 40mm by 46mm lug to lug. Got any wrist shots ? The dimensions would suggest that it may wear small with a relatively short lug to lug ?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> says 40mm by 46mm lug to lug. Got any wrist shots ? The dimensions would suggest that it may wear small with a relatively short lug to lug ?


 it does wear small, like 39, I have 7 and a quarter inch wrist and its perfect but my buddy Anton who I exchange watches for wear now and then has 6 and a half inch wrist and he says it’s a perfect fit 😁🙈


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> says 40mm by 46mm lug to lug. Got any wrist shots ? The dimensions would suggest that it may wear small with a relatively short lug to lug ?


it ver much depends on the strap, with Tropic wears bigger, with Shark wears even bigger, but with elastic MN strap or thin Leather strap it wears much smaller!


----------



## Watchings (4 mo ago)

*It sits so well on my ‘reduced size’ wrist and when the sun catches the dial it just pops- really impressed with the build quality as well*


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> ...my buddy Anton who I exchange watches for wear now and then has 6 and a half inch wrist...


Please give him my regards and ask him if he wants to join my club of Scandinavian misfits.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> I think it is slightly sad looking and that you should put it up for sale (to me).
> 
> On a more serious note, I like their previous offerings better than the current ones with the rather "heavy" amount of stainless steel at the lugs.


Matter of taste, I like both but I do like even more the beefier lugs and the dial on my Calypso Denise Date. . 😍😍😍
The Calypso DD has very unique shapes and proportions, not a watch that I would recommend buying without trying! It has very ”big belly” ! There has been reports of being uncomfortable on the original E.C.A rubber strap and to some extent I share that concern since the strap is quite thick and has sharp edges, but the watch wears like a dream on a nato, on a shark mesh and especially on any elastic MN! 
I wear mine often on my Erikas Originals (to flex when meeting other watch buddies) but 99.9 of the time the Calypso DD lives on my much softer Karu elastic MN which has become my go to dew to the much superior comfort!

I am sorry, I am keeping my i definitely 😍😍😍


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> As promissed 👍 🇩🇰
> 
> View attachment 16882544
> View attachment 16882545
> ...


This looks so well pu together. Love the curve of the side case and the bezel with raised markers really suits this. Even the knurling makes sense from the side to keep the package contained, while the dial is thankfully kept simple. I am less sure about the date. Especially in monochrome, I wonder about a black date, and also whether the placement couldn't be improved, either central or just better integrated at 3 o'clock.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Watchings said:


> View attachment 16882927
> 
> View attachment 16882926
> 
> *It sits so well on my ‘reduced size’ wrist and when the sun catches the dial it just pops- really impressed with the build quality as well*


Love the texture on the dial and the solid case composition.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> '
> Oh please do, E.C.A is amazing brand and all his watches are incredible. if the hands were different I would be all aver the new Calypso II or the Poseidon mode. most likely will buy one second hand if and when I get lucky. Keep me in mind if you get tired of yours 😁😁😁


I'm still expecting the E.C.A. will find its way into my collection. The Calypso Sport or premium Calypso would be prime candidates. Still wondering if I shouldn't have gone for the used North Sea I saw offered... It's constant turmoil. Few E.C.A.'s pop up for sale it seems.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I really don’t understand why Arctic 🇮🇸 discontinued this model… what a package 😍😍😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

My two years old Nezumi Baleine 🇸🇪 is still one of my favourites, it has ton of scratches but still looks great 😍😍😍 I want those hands on more watches 😍😍😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Swedish 🇸🇪 Malm Catalina In Finnish nature 🇫🇮 🤩⌚🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Orloff Dune by Denmark 🇩🇰
Any thoughts?


----------



## hotlesbianassassin (11 mo ago)

I'm not that well versed on Nordic brands, but I happen to get a Picto watch recently:


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

hotlesbianassassin said:


> I'm not that well versed on Nordic brands, but I happen to get a Picto watch recently:
> View attachment 16890909


Oh of course 🤩🤩🇩🇰🤩🤩.
I love their bedside table clocks ⏰ but I never saw myself wearing Picto. looks great on your wrist though 🤌🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

hotlesbianassassin said:


> I'm not that well versed on Nordic brands, but I happen to get a Picto watch recently:
> View attachment 16890909


 I think you have the coolest colour combo 🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Orloff Dune by Denmark 🇩🇰
> Any thoughts?
> View attachment 16890887


This lacks distinctiveness for me.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

A4S said:


> View attachment 16896684


Absolutely love the dial but less so the sharp angles. The latter is obviously just a matter of taste.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

A4S said:


> View attachment 16896684


Oh man that Lume 🤩🤩 tell us how is it on the wrist with this strap… any hot spots?


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Finnish Joe said:


> Oh man that Lume 🤩🤩 tell us how is it on the wrist with this strap… any hot spots?


It is amazing lume  And it is very comfortable that it is going diving with me next week.


----------



## TireShopBoy (Jun 23, 2017)

J.S. Watch Co.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

TireShopBoy said:


> J.S. Watch Co.
> View attachment 16897821


I find myself quite liking this. The current 101's on their website have a more classical feel and this is far preferable with the asegai hands (I catch myself having a liking for asegai hands in general, it seems) and applied stick markers. This combines great with the case and the visual interest of the coin edge. I like the off-white dial, too, which softens the metal, as well as the subtle red accents although they don't really add much in terms of usage or readability. I'm less sure about the stark white date window on this dial. The date window might have been better with a little polished border or perhaps simply coloured with the dial, I think. Also the date font clashes a bit with the other fonts used on the dial which is emphasized because for me there is probably one line of text too many on there. All that said, really like it! Hope you enjoy it and not sure why the current 101's do not offer similar interest.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

TireShopBoy said:


> J.S. Watch Co.
> View attachment 16897821


Oh no you didn’t 🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩 This is so beautiful piece 🤩🤩🤩 great taste man 🙌


----------



## Klokkmaister (Jun 1, 2020)

Benjamin NV said:


> Also, upon signing up for their waiting list (I thought I might as well do that), this picture was included in the confirmation email.
> View attachment 16845493
> 
> I am liking the look in this picture on the wrist! Perhaps that's because the satellite is not that present. It helps that in this version the second hand is steel, so not further accentuated. I think this must be the pinkish colour they list, not the white. In this picture I'm glad it's s lot less pink or salmon, but more a pale peachy off-white. I wonder which hue would be accurate. If like this, it might be my pick of the bunch.



Hey Benjamin. I followed their AIGI kickstarter VIP group on Facebook.
Im a bit "noobie" when its comes to speccs in this price-range.
What do you think about the specifications?
Steel from south pole actually got me triggered.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Klokkmaister said:


> Hey Benjamin. I followed their AIGI kickstarter VIP group on Facebook.
> Im a bit "noobie" when its comes to speccs in this price-range.
> What do you think about the specifications?
> Steel from south pole actually got me triggered.
> ...


Hi @Klokkmaister . Of course whatever triggers someone is completely beyond control. If I'm totally honest, for me this whole idea of having steel from a ground station in the south pole is nearly inconsequential. As far as I'm concerned, they might as well have paid tribute to the ground station simply through design or dedicating the watch. Naturally, for some the idea that there is a physical link will add experiential and perhaps emotional value. I doubt that it would differ to anyone aftermarket much. After all, the steel would have needed to be reconstituted and forged for its new use as a crown. To some extent the venture seems rather unsustainable practice to me, unless the steel needed to be removed and transported anyway. For me, I just think they hit some very nice marks in their design and they seem to be able to offer that at a pretty decent price, especially for a good looking integrated bracelet piece. Therefore, for me, it is as much offering the likes of me who have no previous experience with integrated bracelet watches a chance to try one at a relatively small price, as well as offering a chance at owning a pretty neat looking design. As for the refinement in execution I cannot comment as I have no experience with the brand. The movement is not one that warrants a much higher price, so personally I'd be hesitant at full retail unless you absolutely love the design of course. Having some brand history does help confidence in their KS campaign.


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Benjamin NV said:


> If I'm totally honest, for me this whole idea of having steel from a ground station in the south pole is nearly inconsequential.


Darn! This doesn't bode well for when I launch my watch series with indices made with material from the Holy Grail.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

precious time said:


> Darn! This doesn't bode well for when I launch my watch series with indices made with material from the Holy Grail.


Let's just say that I'm rarely in front of the line when holy materials are concerned. Joking aside, I guess you get my meaning here. Steel is steel. Sure, I'd be keen to observe the difference between 316 and 904 steel, in colour and possibly wear. I'd be interested in a well-conceived Damascus steel case, and am yet to own titanium cases, too. None of this puts me off. But I find it much more important that materials are well selected and the product is well constructed and finished, as well as durability. A hardness coating or treatment would have been interesting, considering how quickly bracelets collect scratches in day to day wear, though some feel this too is unnecessary. But as long as the quality is there, I don't mind if the steel comes from my neighbours or the moon... I'd find it more important that its production is carried out responsibly. I think many ultimately agree that one buys a watch because the watch as a package or design, appeals. It's highly individual. I'm sure a holy-branded watch would sell though.


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Benjamin NV said:


> Let's just say that I'm rarely in front of the line when holy materials are concerned. Joking aside, I guess you get my meaning here. Steel is steel. Sure, I'd be keen to observe the difference between 316 and 904 steel, in colour and possibly wear. I'd be interested in a well-conceived Damascus steel case, and am yet to own titanium cases, too. None of this puts me off. But I find it much more important that materials are well selected and the product is well constructed and finished, as well as durability. A hardness coating or treatment would have been interesting, considering how quickly bracelets collect scratches in day to day wear, though some feel this too is unnecessary. But as long as the quality is there, I don't mind if the steel comes from my neighbours or the moon... I'd find it more important it's production is carried out responsibly. I think many ultimately agree that one buys a watch because the watch as a package or design, appeals. It's highly individual. I'm sure a holy-branded watch would sell though.


My point was that I completely agree. A dial made from the Sorcerer's Stone wouldn't hold any appeal to me unless it gave magic powers, but to each hers/his own. Oppositely, it would be cool if someone named an explorer type watch "The Amundsen" or alike.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Hi @Klokkmaister . Of course whatever triggers someone is completely beyond control. If I'm totally honest, for me this whole idea of having steel from a ground station in the south pole is nearly inconsequential. As far as I'm concerned, they might as well have paid tribute to the ground station simply through design or dedicating the watch. Naturally, for some the idea that there is a physical link will add experiential and perhaps emotional value. I doubt that it would differ to anyone aftermarket much. After all, the stell woud have needed to be reconstituted and forged for its new use as a crown. To some extent the Venture seems rather unsustainable practice to me, unless the steel needed to be removed and transported anyway. For me, I just think they hit some very nice marks in their design and they seem to be able to offer that at a pretty decent price, especially for a good looking integrated watch piece. Therefore, for me, it is as much offering the likes of me who have no previous experience with integrated watches a chance to try one at a relatively small price, as well as offering a chance at owning a pretty neat looking design. As for the refinement in execution I cannot comment as I have no experience with the brand. The movement is bit one that warrants a much higher price, so personally I'd be hesitant at full retail unless you absolutely love the design of course. Having some brand history does help confidence in their KS campaign.


Well said 👏👏👏


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here is something we don’t see every day 🙀 anyone familiar with this Alflie1836 🇳🇴 / 🇨🇭?
WHAT a history this brand has 😯😯😯


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Love the brushing on this Epoch 🇸🇪


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Wrong thread... deleted.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Autumn arrived too early… again 😂 and need me some colour to contrast the autumn colours! 
I love the bracelet on this piece so much that I have hard time switching to leather which I do every autumn! Solid but not stiff butterfly clasp that works well has been hard to find in my years of collecting, so when I found one I am quite happy!
This Epoch Stockholm made me realise that I am “date only guy” …. Please tell me if you can relate???… BUT at the same time, this is my favourite DAY DATE complication implementation up to date! There is so much depth to it 😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Sjöö Sandström is announcing a new diver on 28.09 ! 🤔 let’s see what’s comi 🫠🫠🫠


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

I would like an ECA Calypso Denise Date. If any of you Scandinavian folks see one for sale, kindly let me know. It would have to be a good condition and not cost crazy money, but I would certainly pay fair price. Thank you!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> I would like an ECA Calypso Denise Date. If any of you Scandinavian folks see one for sale, kindly let me know. It would have to be a good condition and not cost crazy money, but I would certainly pay fair price. Thank you!


Will let you know if I see one 🤗


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

New Watch released by Bruvik 🇳🇴 fixing one of the most common problem with the ladies watches….
THE CROWN, finally a big useful crown on a well build ladies watch that can also be pass on to another generation!

What do you guys think?


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Ladies love a man sized crown 

Nice looking date window though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

some mornings I really have hard time choosing what put on my wrist.
This Söner by Sweden has made its way to the office more times than most of my watches for obvious reasons, it’s such a versatile piece and it’s more “office ready“! I hope they make smaller version at some point, my wife would love to have one!


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> some mornings I really have hard time choosing what put on my wrist.
> This Söner by Sweden has made its way to the office more times than most of my watches for obvious reasons, it’s such a versatile piece and it’s more “office ready“! I hope they make smaller version at some point, my wife would love to have one!
> 
> View attachment 16924737
> ...


The close up is fantastic!!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> New Watch released by Bruvik 🇳🇴 fixing one of the most common problem with the ladies watches….
> THE CROWN, finally a big useful crown on a well build ladies watch that can also be pass on to another generation!
> 
> What do you guys think?
> ...


I'd like to like it more than I do. The dial pattern is nice, if nothing too unusual and I also appreciate the polished flat topped bezel. The applied hour markers are nice too, but not sure it works wonders with the dial pattern. While I get the concern with flimsy and dainty looking crowns on many women's watches, this to me looks oversized and unbalances de watch somewhat. Perhaps this bulk is emphasised by the crown guards, which are nice, but it all just creates so much metal surface, especially together with the lugs which I find too broad leading to a bracelet that again mainly emphasises broad flat surfaces. The writing on the dial looks jarring to me, and that's before reading Fjord Summer Day, which is just all not necessary to have and as words I find distractive more than the usual would have been. The writing in the rehaut is definitely bugging me and the hands I find a little flat and boring. So, yes, I am not convinced, but then it isn't for me and when not convinced unlikely to buy as a gift either. Could all be really well made though.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> some mornings I really have hard time choosing what put on my wrist.
> This Söner by Sweden has made its way to the office more times than most of my watches for obvious reasons, it’s such a versatile piece and it’s more “office ready“! I hope they make smaller version at some point, my wife would love to have one!
> 
> View attachment 16924737
> ...


And yet I find my eye is drawn to the nicely chamfered case next to it.


----------



## FactoryMatt (9 mo ago)

reminds me of the smashing pumpkins ...


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

SonerBySweden said:


> The close up is fantastic!!


Thank you 🫠


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Borrowed this E.C.A Poseidon for a week and oh boy… this is way better then expected!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

CHECK THIS OUT!!!
NEW THREAD dedicated to Voutilainen X Leijona Watches 🇫🇮









Voutilainen x Leijona


It seems there hasn’t been a dedicated thread about Voutilainen x Leijona collaboration, so I thought it’s about time. Leijona is a Finnish watch brand originally founded as an import company for Swiss made watches in 1907. During and after the quartz crisis they shifted into cheap Japanese and...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

I have liked and been interested in E.C. Andersson watches since the first Calypso models. And so ... got the Poseidon last week and it has been on the wrist since yesterday. Enjoying it ... legible with a great lacquered dial, regulated movement and fantastic case.

Pics from yesterday ...


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> Borrowed this E.C.A Poseidon for a week and oh boy… this is way better then expected!
> 
> View attachment 16926969
> 
> ...


What do you think of the size? I believe my wrist are around 17 cm but quite flat. Also, the compass feature seems really delicate. Do you think it might be fragile?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I can’t say anything about the compass, but I doubt it’s fragile! As to size I would imagine it will fit 17 cm nicely if you don’t mind the thickness of the case! very solid feeling and very legible timepiece! The Calypso II is only 599 if the compass bothers you! Same case shape and all!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Flicker said:


> I have liked and been interested in E.C. Andersson watches since the first Calypso models. And so ... got the Poseidon last week and it has been on the wrist since yesterday. Enjoying it ... legible with a great lacquered dial, regulated movement and fantastic case.
> 
> Pics from yesterday ...
> 
> ...


Looks better on your wrist than on mine but the rubber is to blame, don’t get me wrong … that rubber is high quality Italian vulcanised rubber, but I want to see it on shark mesh 🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> I can’t say anything about the compass, but I doubt it’s fragile! As to size it would imagine it will fit 17 cm nicely if you don’t min the thickness of the case! very solid feeling and very legible timepiece! The Calypso II is only 599 if the compass bothers you! Same case shape and all!


I don't really like the Calypso II ($665 on my end) except for the dial, which is gorgeous. Without a bezel, it is just too much stainless steel for my taste. Not saying this is a fault of the watch, just my preference. The craftsmanship on the ECA watches look fantastic, but I do wish that they had a couple of standard models that they manufactured continually.

PS: How about I have a Poseidon sent to you and you sent that Calypso Denise Dat to me???


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

The Poseidon isn't really what I personally would go for, but did they integrate and actual magnetic compass in the watch that functions fully independently? That's pretty cool for a tool watch and makes me appreciate it more. I also like the double bezel, which extends usability. I must admit I dismissed it rather quickly, but do appreciate the emerging wrist shots more than I thought I would. It's more that for me it would need to be a tool watch for occasions that call for a beater only for its styling and I think I'd still worry too much about such a watch, especially if there is no hardness coating. Even when a watch is perhaps sort of intended to be banged and clashed about in all sorts of activities, I'd prefer it to be super cheap or super strong so it stays nice. I find that Avery difficult notion when thinking about watches to replace my Citizen Chandler beater watch, which is nothing special and was only 80GBP, so very difficult to 'improve' on without adding money worries. I'd love to improve on its style, craftsmanship and functionality a bit in turn with the scenarios in which I like to put it on, but as soon as I try it's no longer as worry free.

PS 
What is shark mesh?


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Benjamin NV said:


> The Poseidon isn't really what I personally would go for, but did they integrate and actual magnetic compass in the watch that functions fully independently?


That is my understanding.



Benjamin NV said:


> That's pretty cool for a tool watch and makes me appreciate it more. I also like the double bezel, which extends usability. I must admit I dismissed it rather quickly, but do appreciate the emerging wrist shots more than I thought I would. It's more that for me it would need to be a tool watch for occasions that call for a beater only for its styling and I think I'd still worry too much about such a watch, especially if there is no hardness coating.


The brand thus far seems mostly centered on sailing and they only make 100-200 of each model. I doubt hardness coating matters a whole lot of you bang a watch into hardware on a boat and do have a video somewhere where they show how they test the watches. I have no doubt that the robust housing with double shock protection will protect the mechanism. The compass is another story. That does seem like an inherently fragile contraption.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

precious time said:


> That is my understanding.
> 
> 
> The brand thus far seems mostly centered on sailing and they only make 100-200 of each model. I doubt hardness coating matters a whole lot of you bang a watch into hardware on a boat and do have a video somewhere where they show how they test the watches. I have no doubt that the robust housing with double shock protection will protect the mechanism. The compass is another story. That does seem like an inherently fragile contraption.


Agreed, if truly banging about hardware or rocks a hardness coating would also only go so far. In more day to day travel or fieldwork life I like I don't have to worry about every scrape and ding my Citizen makes as really it wasn't ever going to stay pristine and at its price it doesn't need to. Spend more, and I would want my watches to stay their aesthetic intended selves for longer, making a lot of so-called tool watches, unless for their very specific function, an oddly attractive piece of fragile jewelry. All that said, I am starting to like this Poseidon more than I thought I would. I'm personally still keen on the Calypso premium or sport as well and really liked the North Sea. Yet they're rarely for sale and reluctant to pay the price...


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> I don't really like the Calypso II ($665 on my end) except for the dial, which is gorgeous. Without a bezel, it is just too much stainless steel for my taste. Not saying this is a fault of the watch, just my preference. The craftsmanship on the ECA watches look fantastic, but I do wish that they had a couple of standard models that they manufactured continually.
> 
> PS: How about I have a Poseidon sent to you and you sent that Calypso Denise Dat to me???


No can do, it’s one of my favourite watches, besides in some ways the Poseidon is a better watch! more legible, more functions, better bezel, more lume, flat crystal with ton of AR. of course the case designs speaks to different people, but I like them both. I will get me the Poseidon at some point, but I am keeping the Calypso period ! 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I 


Benjamin NV said:


> Agreed, if truly banging about hardware or rocks a hardness coating would also only go so far. In more day to day travel or fieldwork life I like I don't have to worry about every scrape and ding my Citizen makes as really it wasn't ever going to stay pristine and at its price it doesn't need to. Spend more, and I would want my watches to stay their aesthetic intended selves for longer, making a lot of so-called tool watches, unless for their very specific function, an oddly attractive piece of fragile jewelry. All that said, I am starting to like this Poseidon more than I thought I would. I'm personally still keen on the Calypso premium or sport as well and really liked the North Sea. Yet they're rarely for sale and reluctant to pay the price...


I have seen Calypso for sale only 2 times in 3 years


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

I would buy the Poseidon without compass in a heartbeat. I just seems odd to stare at something every day that one does not need. I guess it will either have to be the Calypso II or patience to see what they come up with next. At least ECA is now on firmly my radar thanks to this wonderful thread and participants.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Quite interesting project that made some noice here in Finland ... Abboa Watches!

What do you think?


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Interesting. More details, please. Hopefully some info outside Facebook, I’m not in that rabbit hole. 




Finnish Joe said:


> Quite interesting project that made some noice here in Finland ... Abboa Watches!
> 
> What do you think?



Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## Watchings (4 mo ago)

I really liked the stainless steel strap but felt it would look good on an aged oak leather; the watch is punching well above its price bracket!!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> The Poseidon isn't really what I personally would go for, but did they integrate and actual magnetic compass in the watch that functions fully independently? That's pretty cool for a tool watch and makes me appreciate it more. I also like the double bezel, which extends usability. I must admit I dismissed it rather quickly, but do appreciate the emerging wrist shots more than I thought I would. It's more that for me it would need to be a tool watch for occasions that call for a beater only for its styling and I think I'd still worry too much about such a watch, especially if there is no hardness coating. Even when a watch is perhaps sort of intended to be banged and clashed about in all sorts of activities, I'd prefer it to be super cheap or super strong so it stays nice. I find that Avery difficult notion when thinking about watches to replace my Citizen Chandler beater watch, which is nothing special and was only 80GBP, so very difficult to 'improve' on without adding money worries. I'd love to improve on its style, craftsmanship and functionality a bit in turn with the scenarios in which I like to put it on, but as soon as I try it's no longer as worry free.
> 
> PS
> What is shark mesh?


"Shark" Mesh 👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Watchings said:


> View attachment 16933469
> 
> 
> I really liked the stainless steel strap but felt it would look good on an aged oak leather; the watch is punching well above its price bracket!!


Nice piece on nice strap 🤩, can you post protos from the sites and possibly the lume? 🙏


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I am liking this a lot 🤩 BragdUr 🇧🇻


----------



## Watchings (4 mo ago)

Something like that….!?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Watchings said:


> View attachment 16934068
> View attachment 16934069
> 
> Something like that….!?


Thank you 🙏 >🫠🫠🫠


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Some close ups of the Voutilainen X Leijona Jallo Sport 🇫🇮
what a amazing dial 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Some close ups of the Voutilainen X Leijona Jallo Sport 🇫🇮 case 🫠🫠


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Some close ups of the Voutilainen X Leijona Jallo Sport 🇫🇮 case back & crown


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> Voutilainen X Leijona Jallo Sport...


Literally the perfect watch. To bad my wrists are of a pitiful size. I suppose it was made with the attitude of go big or go home. Unfortunately, for me, that means go home.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> Literally the perfect watch. To bad my wrists are of a pitiful size. I suppose it was made with the attitude of go big or go home. Unfortunately, for me, that means go home.


That was a good one 😁! Yes, it’s a big boy for sure, the almost 53 mm lug to lug distance is the deal breaker for me! Still comfortable none the less considering how well the case curves and how well the back case lays on the wrist, but it does require soft straps to stay and look well on the smaller wrist! The Ruber/Leather combo strap that comes from VxLeijona Heritage is quite bulky and ads to the already long lug to lug distance! I so much hope for 39 mil version with screw down crown and more AR!!!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Few closeups from the E.C.A Poseidon 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Closeup from Pook VCW 🇫🇮
I like how old this watch looks, there is certain nostalgia with these skin divers that pay tribute to 60’s divers design!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

And here is closeup shots from Liger Independent Watches 🇳🇴. Quirky unique design with extremely nice finishing, sturdy build and easy to read dial. I quite enjoyed meetin this piece unique from 🇳🇴 !


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Few more closeups of the Liger 🇳🇴


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> That was a good one 😁! Yes, it’s a big boy for sure, the almost 53 mm lug to lug distance is the deal breaker for me! Still comfortable none the less considering how well the case curves and how well the back case lays on the wrist, but it does require soft straps to stay and look well on the smaller wrist! The Ruber/Leather combo strap that comes from VxLeijona Heritage is quite bulky and ads to the already long lug to lug distance! I so much hope for 39 mil version with screw down crown and more AR!!!


Would they ever do that? The design gets my attention every time. With a better size it might become a priority!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> And here is closeup shots from Liger Independent Watches 🇳🇴. Quirky unique design with extremely nice finishing, sturdy build and easy to read dial. I quite enjoyed meetin this piece unique from 🇳🇴 !
> 
> 
> View attachment 16938069
> ...


The case is great. Perhaps not what I'd wear, but I do appreciate what they're going for. The hour markers and handset work well, and have a little quirkiness that adds to the character. Strap texture seems well-chosen. But the printing and date window really detract from the qualities otherwise. Hate (big word) the limited edition printing and thoroughly dislike the logo/branding implementation, while the date window just feels like a cheap cutout, which even if it isn't, comes across as poorly finished. It's a shame the design flair stopped at the framing and furniture.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Would they ever do that? The design gets my attention every time. With a better size it might become a priority!


Many people have criticised the size, but still many bought it anyway, however it’s the most popular model of them all so I do believe they will listen to the community and bring small model 😍😍 one could always hope 😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> The case is great. Perhaps not what I'd wear, but I do appreciate what they're going for. The hour markers and handset work well, and have a little quirkiness that adds to the character. Strap texture seems well-chosen. But the printing and date window really detract from the qualities otherwise. Hate (big word) the limited edition printing and thoroughly dislike the logo/branding implementation, while the date window just feels like a cheap cutout, which even if it isn't, comes across as poorly finished. It's a shame the design flair stopped at the framing and furniture.


Photos don’t do it justice, but poorly finished it is not, that’s for sure! The transition lines from brash to polish are clean and consistent, the markers are polished nicely too. I think the owner likes to do polishing 🤔.
I do agree that the text is too big and overpowers the dial, he could have made applied polished cube and laser the logo in, but that might have been another “too much” move.
The watch has a lot of presence on the wrist, it’s loud and needy for attention and changing straps will do little to change that, but assume that’s the original idea (just my own taught) . This Liger is comfortable and not top heavy thanks to the smaller lug to lug combine with 24 mm lug width. It stays planted on the wrist with all 3 straps I tried it on.
The design is again matter of taste, but it has a vibe and it’s made in Norway by a Norwegian 🇳🇴 That’s Scandinavia right 😁


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Photos don’t do it justice, but poorly finished it is not, that’s for sure! The transition lines from brash to polish are clean and consistent, the markers are polished nicely too. I think the owner likes to do polishing 🤔.
> I do agree that the text is too big and overpowers the dial, he could have made applied polished cube and laser the logo in, but that might have been another “too much” move.
> The watch has a lot of presence on the wrist, it’s loud and needy for attention and changing straps will do little to change that, but assume that’s the original idea (just my own taught) . This Liger is comfortable and not top heavy thanks to the smaller lug to lug combine with 24 mm lug width. It stays planted on the wrist with all 3 straps I tried it on.
> The design is again matter of taste, but it has a vibe and it’s made in Norway by a Norwegian 🇳🇴 That’s Scandinavia right 😁


The remark on giving off the impression of poor finishing was mainly regarding the date cut out and the unfortunate choice of printing and font etc.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> The remark on giving off the impression of poor finishing was mainly regarding the date cut out and the unfortunate choice of printing and font etc.


I can see that, you are right ☝👌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> The remark on giving off the impression of poor finishing was mainly regarding the date cut out and the unfortunate choice of printing and font etc.


Perhaps colour matching date window would have suited the dial more 🤔


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

shibaman said:


> View attachment 16942584
> 
> View attachment 16942583
> 
> ...


Lucky man you are, well done 😍😍😍😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I 


shibaman said:


> View attachment 16942584
> 
> View attachment 16942583
> 
> ...


would love to see it on different straps too😍😍😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Couple of lume shots from the (VxL) Voutilainen X Leijona Jalo Sport 🇫🇮🇨🇭


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Lucky man you are, well done 😍😍😍😍


Thanks. Really cool watches. Ibought the green one first. The only watch i have found to match the dark highland green on my 2019 mustang bullitt. Then i fell in love with the white one. Stunning watches! Not inexpensive.....but the build quality ,and uniqueness make them worth it.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

Not a Finnish brand, but my grandfather bought this at Stockmann in Helsinki in 1959 to remind him of home before he, my grandmother and dad moved to Toronto and later emigrated to the USA. It's pretty beaten up (he was a mechanic), but the colors were obviously significant to him.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Perhaps colour matching date window would have suited the dial more 🤔


Yes, you could be right, but actually I think this is a dial that might just be better without or, a nice circular date instead of one of the hour markers, completely integrated. I think it is a watch that could achieve minimalism by maximalising the emphasis on materials and construction, like the screw head markers, but that would require keeping the dial very quiet otherwise. Since it's a distinctive design they don't need big shouty branding... Or to print LE information like one might overlook it for something generic


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

shibaman said:


> Thanks. Really cool watches. Ibought the green one first. The only watch i have found to match the dark highland green on my 2019 mustang bullitt. Then i fell in love with the white one. Stunning watches! Not inexpensive.....but the build quality ,and uniqueness make them worth it.


Exactly the combo I'd go for if I somehow would allow me to double up. For now, green it is, but secretly wish I could compare and exchange with the white. Also secretly would put the white on the green strap. Yet to see anybody try that... May be just good in my head


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> View attachment 16944121
> 
> Not a Finnish brand, but my grandfather bought this at Stockmann in Helsinki in 1959 to remind him of home before he, my grandmother and dad moved to Toronto and later emigrated to the USA. It's pretty beaten up (he was a mechanic), but the colors were obviously significant to him.


Yes Stockman has been the place to buy watches for many years😍. Happ to see you kept it. Time for something Nordic now 😅


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Exactly the combo I'd go for if I somehow would allow me to double up. For now, green it is, but secretly wish I could compare and exchange with the white. Also secretly would put the white on the green strap. Yet to see anybody try that... May be just good in my head


I am with you 👌 love the idea 💡


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Growing on me this one ☝
E.C.A Poseidon 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Extremely rare Leijona 🇫🇮 added to my collection today! 14k gold case with welded “lugs”. Haven’t spend the time to date this thing but I am guessing late 40’s, early 50’s. After owning so many Leijonas I have never seen this version of the logo before! I guess the movement will tell the rest of the story once I get it serviced if that’s even possible 🤔


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Let me know guys if want me to post the rest of my Vintage Leijona watches?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Let me know guys if want me to post the rest of my Vintage Leijona watches?


Of course we do! Did you need to ask?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Of course we do! Did you need to ask?


Yes, not many care for old vintage watches that are hard to find anyways, especially form such unknown brand worldwide as Leijona !


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Yes, not many care for old vintage watches that are hard to find anyways, especially form such unknown brand worldwide as Leijona !


Ok, admitted, I personally have tried to steer away from vintage, simply because there is only so much I can direct my attention to. But it's appropriate for this highly enjoyable thread. We've stepped away from the core focus occasionally and usually with good results! So I say, let's see it and tell us why or how it's special!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I have bunch of vintage watches and of course not all are Leijonas but this few I have I find rather fascinating because of the history of the Leijona brand! The brand obviously had trouble getting the logo right for a while because there has been so many variations and some of them are totally meh 😵‍💫 I do like the logo today and but I wish they had documented the whole brand journey better because I feel jealous of my buddies who collect Oris, Eterna and so on who can really dig into the heritage and the history of those brands. On the photos are few ladies watches from late 50’s and 60’s and man’s watch from late 60’s all made in Switzerland and again sadly very little history can be found for each model!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Few more Vintage Leijona watch photos 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Few more Vintage Leijona watch photos 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Few more Vintage Leijona watch photos 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Few more Vintage Leijona watch photos 🇫🇮


----------



## natesen (Mar 6, 2012)

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


This is great photo my friend 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Watchings (4 mo ago)

The low lying autumnal sun just makes this dial sing.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Watchings said:


> View attachment 16961696
> 
> The low lying autumnal sun just makes this dial sing.


It really does 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## natesen (Mar 6, 2012)

Finnish Joe said:


> This is great photo my friend


Thanks  The light was hitting that beautiful dial just right today!

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> ...I feel jealous of my buddies who collect Oris, Eterna and so on...


Probably lots of them types while collecting Leijona is undoubtedly more unique.

BTW, either some of this watches are really small or Leijona liked crowns that are really big.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Few more Vintage Leijona watch photos 🇫🇮
> 
> View attachment 16961445
> View attachment 16961449
> View attachment 16961446


I quite like the bold clarity of the Miljonar Scandinavic. But why does it say that and not Leijona? I would have preferred the latter! Though the other blue one is somewhat similar. Perhaps less appreciable due to less detail in photo.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Few more Vintage Leijona watch photos 🇫🇮
> 
> View attachment 16961450
> View attachment 16961451
> ...


Really like the clean classic notes of the top one in this post. The logo really works well on this spacious dial and the dots are great.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Really like the clean classic notes of the top one in this post. The logo really works well on this spacious dial and the dots are great.


That’s true, good taste my friend! The owner before me was a watchmaker from Seinajoki, (was😔) and he took good care of it but all these need servicing and they don’t keep good time, so they all live in a box now to remind me of the “glorious days” of a brand that is still trying!!


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> That’s true, good taste my friend! The owner before me was a watchmaker from Seinajoki, (was😔) and he took good care of it but all these need servicing and they don’t keep good time, so they all live in a box now to remind me of the “glorious days” of a brand that is still trying!!


Have you contacted Leijona to see if they have any interest in the watches? They could handle restoration in return for being able to display them on their website and possibly even a store before returning to you. Would benefit all parties.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> Have you contacted Leijona to see if they have any interest in the watches? They could handle restoration in return for being able to display them on their website and possibly even a store before returning to you. Would benefit all parties.


I kind of did, I kind of offered to donate them, but so far silence, however I doubt they would care much for their old vintage watches! Leijonas current concept of the brand seems to have moved away from the original concept these vintage pieces represent and relevance will be hard to turn into marketing 🤔. Some of these do actually represent significant era for Leijona, with some significant marks as the “P” on the case back, testimony for the resilience and creativity the brand came with at that time. Sadly again, very little has been documented and digging all this info has been a massive headache! 
I guess they are destined to live in the box 📦!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This is one of my favourite vintage Leijona watches ever! I never found one in good enough condition and now I don’t care for one, but I very much like the look of this thing 🤩


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> I kind of did, I kind of offered to donate them, but so far silence, however I doubt they would care much for their old vintage watches! Leijonas current concept of the brand seems to have moved away from the original concept these vintage pieces represent and relevance will be hard to turn into marketing 🤔. Some of these do actually represent significant era for Leijona, with some significant marks as the “P” on the case back, testimony for the resilience and creativity the brand came with at that time. Sadly again, very little has been documented and digging all this info has been a massive headache!
> I guess they are destined to live in the box 📦!


I am sorry to hear. Very generous on your part and rather shortsighted on theirs if you ask me.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> I am sorry to hear. Very generous on your part and rather shortsighted on theirs if you ask me.


No no, Leijona was once upon the time the watch of the Finnish people so there are many old Leijona circling around, so I am sure they have plenty of vintage watches in their archives! I hope so at least ! 😊


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Update on the Vintage Leijonas ❤
I talked to representative from Leijona and he didn’t seem to know what to do with them so I went ahead and found them a new home together with part of my vintage collection, the rest of my vintage collection went for raising funds for Celegin Treudd 🫠! That’s my next Nordic watch 🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This Celegin Treudd is one of the best micro brand examples I have ever encountered! Excellent finishing, adequate movement, quality dial, many layers of AR, superb build quality, solid brand owner, and all that in competitive price! I think all Celegin watches are worth more than their price tag and I can’t wait to buy my next 😁😁😻😻😻


----------



## calangoman (Jan 31, 2019)

Two old photos because I'm moving soon and it's already packed, but I really like the E.C.A. Calypso. Specially after finding a rubber strap that fit.
For anyone interested, it's an aftermarket strap for the Oris Aquis I found on ebay with a 12mm lug spacing.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

calangoman said:


> Two old photos because I'm moving soon and it's already packed, but I really like the E.C.A. Calypso. Specially after finding a rubber strap that fit.
> For anyone interested, it's an aftermarket strap for the Oris Aquis I found on ebay with a 12mm lug spacing.


Nice! Perfect match with the orange second hand.


----------



## Dilysi (Dec 1, 2017)

I've always been obsessed with the Linde Werdelin Spidospeed... don't own one, but maybe one day (not my photo).


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Dilysi said:


> I've always been obsessed with the Linde Werdelin Spidospeed... don't own one, but maybe one day (not my photo).


It's not for me, but I can understand why it would attract.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

calangoman said:


> Two old photos because I'm moving soon and it's already packed, but I really like the E.C.A. Calypso. Specially after finding a rubber strap that fit.
> For anyone interested, it's an aftermarket strap for the Oris Aquis I found on ebay with a 12mm lug spacing.


What excellent strap for the calypso 🤩🤩🤩
Oris rubber straps are really high quality 🤌👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Dilysi said:


> I've always been obsessed with the Linde Werdelin Spidospeed... don't own one, but maybe one day (not my photo).


Linde are not for everyone but they make some incredible looking watches and the bracelets on some of the Linde models are in a league of their own! To be honest thoo I personally don’t want Linde in my collection, watches are great (design wise) but I do not connect with their marketing and good luck with finding a comfortable one ☝
You really need to try one before buying it, case shapes, weight, strap width, strap flexibility on wrist…..


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

A beautiful day in Sweden 🇸🇪 with E.C.A Poseidon 🤩


----------



## Brew1brew (4 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Hi guys, what is your favourite watch or watch brand coming from Scandinavia and The North ?
> 
> Here are few of the watches have I owned from:...
> 
> ...


Hey, is that "Day time indicator" to let you know when to turn the lights on in the winter?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I was tempted to test the compass today but honestly I just didn’t need it so I just enjoyed the view and the family ❤


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Spotted this nice Sjöö Sandström while shopping for some clothes in Sweden 🇸🇪 🤌🤌🤌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Sorry for my amateur photography attempts but the sunset was majestic and I had to try to capture it! The Pook VCW look absolutely stunning 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here is a close up 🌅 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Look what I found 👍🇸🇪


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Finnish Joe said:


> Look what I found 👍🇸🇪


I just saw that earlier today. Nice that Jody is branching out.


----------



## hpichris (Nov 1, 2021)

Finnish Joe said:


> A beautiful day in Sweden 🇸🇪 with E.C.A Poseidon 🤩
> View attachment 16979885
> View attachment 16979886
> View attachment 16979888


Literally just watched just one more watch review on it on YouTube and then I see your post. Love it!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

hpichris said:


> Literally just watched just one more watch review on it on YouTube and then I see your post. Love it!


How cool is that ❤


----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)

Any orange dials? 🤔


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

SennaGTS said:


> Any orange dials? 🤔


How do you mean?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

For some reason I forgot to post Levenaig hand made watches from Sweden 🇸🇪 
Interesting approach but not everyone’s cup of tea ☺


----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)

Finnish Joe said:


> How do you mean?


Any Scandinavian makers who have pieces with a completely orange dial. I know Pook Watches had a couple


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

The New ….. 
Are you ready for it….
Von Doreen Lanserer II Tempo Gigante Automatisk Kronograf
Long name, but look at this beast 🇳🇴


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

The not so new Von Doren Treasuremaster Mechanical 🇳🇴🇳🇴🇳🇴


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Von Doren Treasuremaster Mechanical in blue 🇳🇴🇳🇴🇳🇴


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

SennaGTS said:


> Any Scandinavian makers who have pieces with a completely orange dial. I know Pook Watches had a couple


Yes limited Pook FB model and Epoch Stockholm have Orange dials! You will not find Pook for sale and even if you do you will pay double and that’s too much!!! VonDoren has amazing Yellow Quartz Dress watch and it’s super affordable, but good quality never the less and then there is the Triv a orange plastic watches which I can’t never recommend to anyone! Quality seemed doggy on the once I looked at and I don’t understand the company values, they hop on threads for marketing sake as it seems!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This is gorgeous 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Case and dial looks nice, but not a fan of sword hands in a dress watch. 



Finnish Joe said:


> This is gorgeous
> View attachment 17005240



Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

🤔 I don’t know anything about the cartoon but I like the looks of it


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Fantasio said:


> Case and dial looks nice, but not a fan of sword hands in a dress watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see what you mean, I am biased seems I love sword hands 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> 🤔 I don’t know anything about the cartoon but I like the looks of it
> 
> 
> View attachment 17007634


Oh it’s a long and well documented history and is huge here in Finland and Sweden 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> 🤔 I don’t know anything about the cartoon but I like the looks of it
> 
> 
> View attachment 17007634


I love this one even more than Sarpaneva but for a different reasons! The case has so many shapes and surfaces, it’s quite the case + dial combo! Worth the money in my opinion 👍👍👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

New release from REC Watches Denmark 🇩🇰 
I am intrigued, what do you guys think?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Rec Turbo in 2 more colours 🇳🇴


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Something for the ladies from Epoch Stockholm 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

My new obsession 🙈🤩
Anyone else into Land Rover 110 from the 80’s?
REC RNR Arkonik 🇳🇴


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I was to late for this one 🥲 
Monchard Subdater Miami Blue 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Another beautiful Monchard Subdater 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

What do you think about this one?


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> ...what do you guys think?


Obviously, Danes are brilliant in general, but not all.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Ordered this one back in June, it should arrive in few days 🤩🤩 Henry Archer 🇩🇰


----------



## lovetheocean (Nov 18, 2021)

Finnish Joe said:


> Ordered this one back in June, it should arrive in few days 🤩🤩 Henry Archer 🇩🇰
> 
> View attachment 17012927


it has that ice-cold Baltic winds look. Very unique!


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> New release from REC Watches Denmark 🇩🇰
> I am intrigued, what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 17008634
> ...


They have some interesting designs. I am into aviation more than cars so I bought this one a while ago... parts from a Spitfire aircraft. I hope they do some more aviation themed pieces.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

W


lovetheocean said:


> it has that ice-cold Baltic winds look. Very unique!


Well said, the colour just grabbed me and being 🇩🇰 of course helped a lot 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

COZ said:


> They have some interesting designs. I am into aviation more than cars so I bought this one a while ago... parts from a Spitfire aircraft. I hope they do some more aviation themed pieces.
> 
> View attachment 17013052


Me too, yours is quite the piece unique 🥳 do you still have it? Would love to see how it ages 🤩🤩


----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

My Maen Hudson Limited Ed.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

mtallman said:


> My Maen Hudson Limited Ed.
> View attachment 17013333


It’s a beautiful diver and it looks good on your wrist but I believe you will find the Dutch thread more suitable since Maen is Dutch brand! Maen even means moon in Dutch 👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This is the inspiration for several Nordic brands none of which do as good job capturing it as GoS 🇸🇪 , Sorry for my amateur photos 😏


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> A beautiful day in Sweden 🇸🇪 with E.C.A Poseidon 🤩
> View attachment 16979885
> View attachment 16979886
> View attachment 16979888





Finnish Joe said:


> For some reason I forgot to post Levenaig hand made watches from Sweden 🇸🇪
> Interesting approach but not everyone’s cup of tea ☺
> View attachment 17005092
> View attachment 17005093
> ...


It's interesting, but it just feels a little too much like a nautical instrument to me. On the photos I'd even say that some look a little roughly finished, though that could be deceptive or deliberate.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> This is gorgeous 🤩🤩🤩
> View attachment 17005240


Is this a new model? I do like the quiet cleanliness


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

I 


Finnish Joe said:


> The New …..
> Are you ready for it….
> Von Doreen Lanserer II Tempo Gigante Automatisk Kronograf
> Long name, but look at this beast 🇳🇴
> ...


I was so not ready for this. (I may never be ...)


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Something for the ladies from Epoch Stockholm 🇸🇪
> 
> View attachment 17008641
> View attachment 17008642
> ...


Not convinced. It's another one of those instances where adding diamonds would seem to equal feminine design... Obviously for those who are into that, probably a fine fine choice


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Ordered this one back in June, it should arrive in few days 🤩🤩 Henry Archer 🇩🇰
> 
> View attachment 17012927


Super curious about live photos and your opinion in the metal!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

This Nordic Marine Instruments Nordhavnen certainly sounds very Nordic and looks pretty Nordic too, but is it?
Nordic Marine review by Peter Kotsa





I like the hands and voren guards and the relative cleanliness of the dial, subdial, and bezel, and yet I'm not completely convinced and find the price possibly overreaching.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> It's interesting, but it just feels a little too much like a nautical instrument to me. On the photos I'd even say that some look a little roughly finished, though that could be deceptive or deliberate.


I agree but when you see it in reality ….🫠🫠🫠🫠


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Is this a new model? I do like the quiet cleanliness


It’s a new colour of exciting model!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Not convinced. It's another one of those instances where adding diamonds would seem to equal feminine design... Obviously for those who are into that, probably a fine fine choice


It’s a hard one ☝ matter of taste, I love some blink on my wife’s wrist personally and so does she at times, but it’s not an every day watch!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Super curious about live photos and your opinion in the metal!


Me too 😵‍💫😵‍💫


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> This Nordic Marine Instruments Nordhavnen certainly sounds very Nordic and looks pretty Nordic too, but is it?
> Nordic Marine review by Peter Kotsa
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it’s a Danish guy Mick who came up with the design, no watches out to what I can see but this will sale out fast! The design is nice 👌 
Is it Nordic….. not in my eyes but I totally want one 🤩🤩😂 White one of course 🤩


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

As promised photos from Henry Archer 🇩🇰


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Dial close up - Henry Archer 🇩🇰


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Winter has arrived, blue colour is back 💙
Epoch Stockholm 🇸🇪


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> As promised photos from Henry Archer 🇩🇰
> 
> View attachment 17021164
> View attachment 17021165
> ...


Looks very good in photos. Haven't studied them exactly, but to me it looks pretty much exactly as advertised. What's the experience like?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Looks very good in photos. Haven't studied them exactly, but to me it looks pretty much exactly as advertised. What's the experience like?


Very, very comfortable because of the thinness and the case design, very light too. The bracelet is quality for the price and tapers to 16 ish mm or so and that makes it even more comfy! The dial is loud and I can’t hide it but easy to read and the play with light is constant treat. 😍😍😍 Better lume than before too, I ordered white FKM rubber strap… the strap is definitely worth ordering!!! Strap is supple, so no need for breaking period! 
The crown is a bit small but very easy to screw and unscrew with positive pop!
The bezel is “new bezel” stuff and I hope it will loosen up with time to be useful! 
There is generous AR coating on the crystal, 
the bracelet is not the easiest to resize so proper tools are needed! The bracelet is very flexible and it comes in extremely generous size so I bet size won’t be problem!
The watch came with quality real leather watch pauch instead of box!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Very, very comfortable because of the thickness and case design, very light too. The bracelet is quality for the price and tapers to 16 ish mm or so and that makes it even more comfy! The dial is loud and I can’t hide it but easy to read and the play with light is constant treat. 😍😍😍 Better lume than before too, I ordered white FKM rubber strap… the strap is worth ordering!!!


I didn't order the strap, and am ambivalent about that choice. I didn't like the idea of everything being white (on mine). But I realise it will be my first ever bracelet (delivered as is) and I have no tools to size it and no known addresses to resolve that in my new 'world' over here. Mine is still in the USA somewhere, I believe. I am hoping for a less 'loud' dial in the white, but nice occasional light play from the markers and case. I would have loved Henry Archer to have offered some other colours in the rubber strap to match the accents (like the blue on the white or the orange on the blue etc.). I might have ordered one like that. I'm wondering what other strap options might work in the interim...


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

I wanted to mention Atelier Holgur in this thread, even though it is presented as a Singapore based brand. According to the recent Fratello article the brand is formed by 'Matthew de Bakker' (English first, Dutch last name) and 'Asbjørn Simonen-Andersen' (presumably Danish considering they called their latest watch Frogman in Danish). So, at least there are Nordic leniancies, and I would argue this does come through in the design, which doesn't strike me as very Asian. That said, this is not for me (the price alone), but I quite like the gentle tips on the handset.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I wanted to mention Atelier Holgur in this thread, even though it is presented as a Singapore based brand. According to the recent Fratello article the brand is formed by 'Matthew de Bakker' (English first, Dutch last name) and 'Asbjørn Simonen-Andersen' (presumably Danish considering they called their latest watch Frogman in Danish). So, at least there are Nordic leniancies, and I would argue this does come through in the design, which doesn't strike me as very Asian. That said, this is not for me (the price alone), but I quite like the gentle tips on the handset.


Will check out 🥳


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I didn't order the strap, and am ambivalent about that choice. I didn't like the idea of everything being white (on mine). But I realise it will be my first ever bracelet (delivered as is) and I have no tools to size it and no known addresses to resolve that in my new 'world' over here. Mine is still in the USA somewhere, I believe. I am hoping for a less 'loud' dial in the white, but nice occasional light play from the markers and case. I would have loved Henry Archer to have offered some other colours in the rubber strap to match the accents (like the blue on the white or the orange on the blue etc.). I might have ordered one like that. I'm wondering what other strap options might work in the interim...


I asked for colours too, but custom colours are pricy, also there are so many fkm brands coming up, it will be easy to find one! I love my Joseph Bonie Tropic style straps and they work amazing on this case both for comfort and looks!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I asked for colours too, but custom colours are pricy, also there are so many fkm brands coming up, it will be easy to find one! I love my Joseph Bonie Tropic style straps and they work amazing on this case both for comfort and looks!


Do make more recommendations. Difficult to know what will send out to Mexico though.


----------



## northside (Nov 10, 2021)

I like JS Watch Co in Iceland. Here is one I own.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Dial close up - Henry Archer 🇩🇰
> View attachment 17021180
> View attachment 17021181


Is it a screw or a pin bracelet? (Or what do I need to adjust it myself?)


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Do make more recommendations. Difficult to know what will send out to Mexico though.


Well I don’t use many brands Rubber straps any more, having tried most I go for JB and I mentioned. I very much avoid hirsch new gen rubber straps, Bonnetto are always safe choice and I do like a lot the Original tropic even if the Joseph Bonie are way more comfy in my personal experience! The benefit with the Original Tropic is the Longevity! One thing to mention here which is rather important!!! If you use sun screen or hand cream (in Finnish winter) the colour on most vulcanised rubber will get effected negatively, but FKM seem to handle that better!
Silicone straps will get effected by hand disinfection liquids , but FKM is more wear resistant and durable type of rubber! Doesn’t crack in Finnish -40 degree either!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Is it a screw or a pin bracelet? (Or what do I need to adjust it myself?)


Pins not screws but not that hard to do if you have done it before!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

northside said:


> I like JS Watch Co in Iceland. Here is one I own.
> 
> View attachment 17022185


Stunning !


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Just a head up that the Calypso II from ECA watches is back in stock with a metal bracelet. The specs look positively unbeatable for the price. The dial is just about perfect, but I don't like the lugs and will pass but definitely check out what ECA makes next. Obviously, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so this may very well represent the perfect watch for others.


----------



## Watchings (4 mo ago)

The Calypso looks great on that metal bracelet, shame it doesn’t look like they are selling them on their own for previous buyers of the watch- I’ve been having a look about and the only similar steel strap I can find is one from Mondaine Stainless steel brushed bracelet, 18mm, FMM.22618.ST.1M.K 
In other E.C.A. News the Poseidon is sold out (nice steel strap on that one as well!?)


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

My Finn-ish watch.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Finnish Joe said:


> New release from REC Watches Denmark 🇩🇰
> I am intrigued, what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 17008634
> ...


Purple and orange, yes! It's got a turbo -- sorry, TURBO -- heck yes!


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Finnish Joe said:


> Another beautiful Monchard Subdater 🇸🇪
> View attachment 17008715


I don't find small date subdials very usable with my aging eyes, but I love the look (I have a few).


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Well I don’t use many brands Rubber straps any more, having tried most I go for JB and I mentioned. I very much avoid hirsch new gen rubber straps, Bonnetto are always safe choice and I do like a lot the Original tropic even if the Joseph Bonie are way more comfy in my personal experience! The benefit with the Original Tropic is the Longevity! One thing to mention here which is rather important!!! If you use sun screen or hand cream (in Finnish winter) the colour on most vulcanised rubber will get effected negatively, but FKM seem to handle that better!
> Silicone straps will get effected by hand disinfection liquids , but FKM is more wear resistant and durable type of rubber! Doesn’t crack in Finnish -40 degree either!


Over here I should prepare for +40 degrees more likely! So yes, very much sunscreen and desinfectants! FKM is all I should thus consider.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Pins not screws but not that hard to do if you have done it before!


Total virgin over here. It will be the first bracelet watch I even hold! Also, had to learn the hard way that importing into Mexico is a bad idea. The taxes are reasonable at 16%, but nowhere they advertise you need to pay an honorary to de customs agent, and there will be a customs service/disbursement fee and double (why?) handling charges. In total the costs more than double the taxes... Ouch... You cannot verify these costs anywhere and teh shipping company acts like they do not know nor control this part. Funnily enough I think DHL didn't even charge a fee, unless that's the disbursement.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> Just a head up that the Calypso II from ECA watches is back in stock with a metal bracelet. The specs look positively unbeatable for the price. The dial is just about perfect, but I don't like the lugs and will pass but definitely check out what ECA makes next. Obviously, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so this may very well represent the perfect watch for others.


Wow, I love those lugs


Benjamin NV said:


> Total virgin over here. It will be the first bracelet watch I even hold! Also, had to learn the hard way that importing into Mexico is a bad idea. The taxes are reasonable at 16%, but nowhere they advertise you need to pay an honorary to de customs agent, and there will be a customs service/disbursement fee and double (why?) handling charges. In total the costs more than double the taxes... Ouch... You cannot verify these costs anywhere and teh shipping company acts like they do not know nor control this part. Funnily enough I think DHL didn't even charge a fee, unless that's the disbursement.


I bought VonDoren last year and it was also a lot on top. 24 % import plus 30 ish euro import hardening fees. 😬


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Watchings said:


> The Calypso looks great on that metal bracelet, shame it doesn’t look like they are selling them on their own for previous buyers of the watch- I’ve been having a look about and the only similar steel strap I can find is one from Mondaine Stainless steel brushed bracelet, 18mm, FMM.22618.ST.1M.K
> In other E.C.A. News the Poseidon is sold out (nice steel strap on that one as well!?)


I too wish the bracelet was available for existing owners!!!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Wow, I love those lugs
> 
> I bought VonDoren last year and it was also a lot on top. 24 % import plus 30 ish euro import hardening fees. 😬


While I don't like it, I don't mind paying the value added taxes or sales taxes that would apply in my country when I've not been charged taxes on the purchase yet, but I do not appreciate systems that make the processing and payment of this needlessly expensive. 30 for handling, surely is still too much, especially if it was a small amount to pay anyway. In my case in this instance, the costs of the taxes more than doubled. That's just silly. (It means I'll have to avoid importing things here in the future, also because you cannot anticipate the level of costs they will add. I reverted my latest to the Netherlands to avoid such frustration, but it may mean it will take a long time before I ever see it and someone none watch-nerd-like will have to QC it on receipt...)


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Father’s Day in Finland, I received watch stand from recycled materials from my nature loving family 🥹 So touching 😍


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Father’s Day in Finland, I received watch stand from recycled materials from my nature loving family 🥹 So touching 😍
> 
> View attachment 17029808
> 
> View attachment 17029809


That's very touching! Lovely that they're so supportive


----------



## tulgen (Mar 4, 2008)

Finnish Joe said:


> Hi guys, what is your favourite watch or watch brand coming from Scandinavia and The North ?
> 
> Here are few of the watches have I owned from:...
> 
> ...


Like that white dialed chrono.

How about Linde Werdelin?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

The white dial is actually off white and the company is Ålerfalk from Sweden. Decent quality dress(ish) watches. The Chrino has very nice highly domed sapphire crystal and convex dial plus screw down crown which I agave never seen on 200 euro watch before. Very Light comfortable but it wears like 41 at least because of that big dial and no bezel!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

tulgen said:


> Like that white dialed chrono.
> 
> How about Linde Werdelin?


The Werdelin is a strange brand to me to be perfectly honest, never understood their DNA, I have tried few watches but they are all massive even if I like the design of some! Their metal bracelets are very impressive !! I like one model with it but the weight was unbearable! the designs are very creative and I like some of them but size and price made them a hard choice.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Home taking it easy with Henry Archer 🇩🇰
This BOR bracelet is quite impressive and the first one that doesn’t pull hair of my wrist! There is a lot to like here, the bezel insert contrasts nicely with the dial, the case shape is complex and provides a lot to enjoy in terms of looks and comfort. The lume lasts hours and the bezel on mine is getting less stiff and more usable.

But is there anything I could improve here?
Yes, I would love bigger crown and more aggressive knurling on it but I want that on all my watches 😅


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Home taking it easy with Henry Archer 🇩🇰
> This BOR bracelet is quite impressive and the first one that doesn’t pull hair of my wrist! There is a lot to like here, the bezel insert contrasts nicely with the dial, the case shape is complex and provides a lot to enjoy in terms of looks and comfort. The lume lasts hours and the bezel on mine is getting less stiff and more usable.
> 
> But is there anything I could improve here?
> ...


Looking good in these muted tones. I suppose more aggressive knurling might tamper with the skin diver aesthetics a bit, but if you want to be quite hands-on with it, I understand. Good news on the bracelet.


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> Me too, yours is quite the piece unique 🥳 do you still have it? Would love to see how it ages 🤩🤩


Yes, just had it out the other day, still looks great. Just need more opportunities to wear it. I had it on at my AD a while back and he loved it, his favorite of all my micro brands I've had (and I've had a lot, ha!).


----------



## Tontzaaa (Feb 6, 2014)

Winter is coming to Finland. The pictures doesn't do justice to the galvanized dial.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Tontzaaa said:


> Winter is coming to Finland. The pictures doesn't do justice to the galvanized dial.
> 
> View attachment 17036180
> 
> ...


It's still a very well executed watch. Number 1 of 50?


----------



## Tontzaaa (Feb 6, 2014)

Benjamin NV said:


> It's still a very well executed watch. Number 1 of 50?


Thank you. Yes its a limited edition of 50 and this is the number 1. I work at the company who owns the Leijona brand so i have the privilege to sometimes use the LE nr 1.


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Tontzaaa said:


> Thank you. Yes its a limited edition of 50 and this is the number 1. I work at the company who owns the Leijona brand so i have the privilege to sometimes use the LE nr 1.


Please advocate fort a smaller version of the Leijona Heritage 1907 Jalo Sport. If you made a 40-mm, I bet it would sell. Everything else about the (sunburst grey) is perfect!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> Please advocate fort a smaller version of the Leijona Heritage 1907 Jalo Sport. If you made a 40-mm, I bet it would sell. Everything else about the (sunburst grey) is perfect!


With screw down crown and bracelet please 🥳🥳


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I can’t believe I am going to say this but I do like this bracelet! I don’t like the terribly long male end links but the rest of the bracelet is incredible 🤩🤩 

#notmywatch 😂


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

And here we go again, I should have waited for Black Friday to get 50% but that’s life 🙄
The photos don’t do justice to this bad as watch 🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I call this winter blue, I honestly think I missed out on the purple but I really do love this blue 😊


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I call this winter blue, I honestly think I missed out on the purple but I really do love this blue 😊
> 
> View attachment 17049193


Fantastic shot! The blue is growing on me. It did surprise me you didn't go for purple.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Fantastic shot! The blue is growing on me. It did surprise me you didn't go for purple.


I know but I still have the Von Doren Purple which my relative uses! I can’t say that was very versatile watch 🙄 I played it more safe with this one but I don't regret it! How many people have this gorgeous “ Tiffany blue” on a diver ?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I know but I still have the Von Doren Purple which my relative uses! I can’t say that was very versatile watch 🙄 I played it more safe with this one but I don't regret it! How many people have this gorgeous “ Tiffany blue” on a diver ?


I think with strong and bright colours there is always the fact that either one wears it to make a point of difference or it just really complements one's outfit. I think a tasteful purple can be worn in different contexts, but haven't the experience myself. Personally I find my green Straum suffers a little of the same, in that it doesn't truly go with everything, but it remains a nice watch on its own also when it contrasts with its environment a little. I guess it's more a combination of style and colour that might make a watch feel out of touch, but then some still do that on purpose too


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I think with strong and bright colours there is always the fact that either one wears it to make a point of difference or it just really complements one's outfit. I think a tasteful purple can be worn in different contexts, but haven't the experience myself. Personally I find my green Straum suffers a little of the same, in that it doesn't truly go with everything, but it remains a nice watch on its own also when it contrasts with its environment a little. I guess it's more a combination of style and colour that might make a watch feel out of touch, but then some still do that on purpose too


Always enjoy your wisdom my friend ❤! I do Trento go for the watches most find quirky and different like ECA, REC and AndoAndoAndo A1, but I do have few more “take to the office” watches of course 👍


----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

Finnish Joe said:


> It’s a beautiful diver and it looks good on your wrist but I believe you will find the Dutch thread more suitable since Maen is Dutch brand! Maen even means moon in Dutch 👍


Oops, thanks for pointing me in the right direction😂


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

So, like undoubtedly many Forum members, I am being bombarded with the usual Black Friday discount temptations. One came from an unusual place: Bravur. They basically never really discount their watches. I really enjoy my Bravur x Windgardh. It may just be the most comfortable wearing and therewith most ideally proportioned watch I own, even if its strap is not as soft and supple as I'd like (let's not idolise any watch... I guess). Sucker I am, of course I quickly browsed my object of desire, which is still predominently a BW003. Previously I thought it should be black, perhaps for the simple fact that I tend to avoid black for some reason and it is very fetching in this two-tone dial design. But the runner-up might be overtaking now, because the warmth from the gold-tone hands and markers and the deep shade of the bottle green seem to exert an altogether different kind, more heartfelt, kind of pull. I'm not sure why Bravur is not getting more attention in the watch press, although I have said before in this thread that I'm not a fan of their recent bicycle-themed chronographs. It's just not for me and feels rather niche. Instead, I think their GMT, the Scandinavia, and the BW003 are all very accomplished designs. I think it's the careful balance and restraint with which Bravur designed a permanent collection that is unmistakably modern yet tastefully rooted in the past that keeps me coming back. I think the designs are distinctive enough to not feel like they had to satisfy a vintage interest. Judging by my experience with the Windgardh limited edition and the fact I never see a Bravur for sale, their watches seem to be worth owning and keeping. Still, even at the tempting 20% off, I cannot be buying or importing currently. A pity...


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> So, like undoubtedly many Forum members, I am being bombarded with the usual Black Friday discount temptations. One came from an unusual place: Bravur. They basically never really discount their watches. I really enjoy my Bravur x Windgardh. It may just be the most comfortable wearing and therewith most ideally proportioned watch I own, even if its strap is not as soft and supple as I'd like (let's not idolise any watch... I guess). Sucker I am, of course I quickly browsed my object of desire, which is still predominently a BW003. Previously I thought it should be black, perhaps for the simple fact that I tend to avoid black for some reason and it is very fetching in this two-tone dial design. But the runner-up might be overtaking now, because the warmth from the gold-tone hands and markers and the deep shade of the bottle green seem to exert an altogether different kind, more heartfelt, kind of pull. I'm not sure why Bravur is not getting more attention in the watch press, although I have said before in this thread that I'm not a fan of their recent bicycle-themed chronographs. It's just not for me and feels rather niche. Instead, I think their GMT, the Scandinavia, and the BW003 are all very accomplished designs. I think it's the careful balance and restraint with which Bravur designed a permanent collection that is unmistakably modern yet tastefully rooted in the past that keeps me coming back. I think the designs are distinctive enough to not feel like they had to satisfy a vintage interest. Judging by my experience with the Windgardh limited edition and the fact I never see a Bravur for sale, their watches seem to be worth owning and keeping. Still, even at the tempting 20% off, I cannot be buying or importing currently. A pity...
> View attachment 17056490


All well said, I do like their watches but like you the bicycle-themed chronographs are a product I dont really understand! As to the GMT that’s a very, very nice watch!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Just a set of 2 today, used to do 25 - 30 plus bends but Covid hit me so hard, it will be some time until I am back to normal!! On my wrist is Made in Finland 🇫🇮 Suunto Peek 9! Cool looking smaller thinner sport watch made entirely in Finland 🇫🇮 but the HR on this watch is so OFF , it’s already back in the shop I bought it from 🙄!
I compared it to H10 from Polar and for weight lifting and off-road biking, and for both sports this Peek 9 is completely useles!!! The Polar V2 (also Finnish) 🇫🇮 did better but the GPS was not as accurate as the one on the Suunto! Suuntos new GPS tech is unbelievablly accurate, spot on with my Garmin Explorer bike gps computer (not Finnish)
One last thing the Software on the Suunto is more stable but poorly designed and not intuitive, rather slow too!
Anyway my Finnish 🇫🇮 Sport Watch of Choice is Polar V2, much better software experience, more accurate sleep tracking, and more accurate HR! The sleep tracking was the closest compared to my whoop strap than any other sport watch I’ve tried accept Apple Watch !


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

It’s Small Christmas in Finland 🇫🇮 Celebrating with the family and my new friend ☺


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Finally Bruvik has landed on my wrist! I don’t have many grails but this one is the first one to grace my collection! So exited and so grateful! It’s a beast of a watch and a solid keeper in my collection for many years to come. So happy 🥳🥳🥳


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> Finally Bruvik has landed on my wrist!


Congratulations!!!

Now you must go dive in the waters around Svalbard (please don't).


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Now you must go dive in the waters around Svalbard (please don't).


Next summer as planed 😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Now you must go dive in the waters around Svalbard (please don't).


Thank you


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

New release from REC Denmark 🥳🥳🥳
This is different 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> It’s Small Christmas in Finland 🇫🇮 Celebrating with the family and my new friend ☺
> View attachment 17056679
> View attachment 17056680


Is that some sort of a stone dial? Apologies if already mentioned elsewhere in the depths of this thread...


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

New release from Epoch Sweden 🇸🇪 🥳
This is very much Mikael Sandström signature design in so many ways, the bezel, the crown, the lugs tge applied markers abd of course the orange color 🥳
I like that orange accent a lot 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

I welcome the creativity, but personally my favorite element here consists of the runaround numerals and I don't need the rest for that to work.



Finnish Joe said:


> New release from REC Denmark 🥳🥳🥳
> This is different 🤩🤩🤩
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I welcome the creativity, but personally my favorite element here consists of the runaround numerals and I don't need the rest for that to work.


It’s a bit busy?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> It’s a bit busy?


It's not even that busy. It's quite well done in bringing all the elements together, but the end result feels perhaps an odd combination of outright creativity that leaves quite a toolish impression. What makes it busy is mainly the red bracket from 11 to 4. I am probably missing what that is for, but I'd like to see a version without. I think it would come across more 'design-driven' if that makes sense. Otherwise, I have just noticed I quite like runaround numerals on watches!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Christmas is everywhere, I am doing last shopping for this Christmas. We go frugal and humble this year because electric bills are scary to look at 🥶. Happy to see those big balls shining 😅

with me suffering along is the REC RNR Arkonik on REC FKM strap! It’s a bit big for me but that dial and the watch history… is one of a kind ❤


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Christmas is everywhere, I am doing last shopping for this Christmas. We go frugal and humble this year because electric bills are scary to look at 🥶. Happy to see those big balls shining 😅
> 
> with me suffering along is the REC RNR Arkonik on their FKM strap! It’s a bit big for me but that dial and the watch history… is one of a kind ❤
> 
> ...


Did I miss the watche's history in this thread? 

I struggle to come to terms with winder arriving with 30+ degrees each day...


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> It's not even that busy. It's quite well done in bringing all the elements together, but the end result feels perhaps an odd combination of outright creativity that leaves quite a toolish impression. What makes it busy is mainly the red bracket from 11 to 4. I am probably missing what that is for, but I'd like to see a version without. I think it would come across more 'design-driven' if that makes sense. Otherwise, I have just noticed I quite like runaround numerals on watches!


I also like those numerals 😍 perfectly sized I may add! Is it me or this is begging for white strap 🤔


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I also like those numerals 😍 perfectly sized I may add! Is it me or this is begging for white strap 🤔


I think a white strap would make it less discreet, which, considering the unusual design, might perhaps emphasise the wrong aspects for me. That said, you clearly have a preference for the unusual and bold, so it might suit you very well. I like the runaround numerals in bullseye, sector, and otherwise relatively dressy pieces. Obviously the font needs to be right as well. Here it is a fun, but quite toned down, element of the dial that actually manages to keep it more wearable than bolder or bigger fonts implementations might have achieved. In my opinion, that's a good design call.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I think a white strap would make it less discreet, which, considering the unusual design, might perhaps emphasise the wrong aspects for me. That said, you clearly have a preference for the unusual and bold, so it might suit you very well. I like the runaround numerals in bullseye, sector, and otherwise relatively dressy pieces. Obviously the font needs to be right as well. Here it is a fun, but quite toned down, element of the dial that actually manages to keep it more wearable than bolder or bigger fonts implementations might have achieved. In my opinion, that's a good design call.


Can’t argue with that ❤ sadly as much as I love the design, it won’t suit my lifestyle or my style! I do appreciate the design and the detail as well as the story!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Can’t argue with that ❤ sadly as much as I love the design, it won’t suit my lifestyle or my style! I do appreciate the design and the detail as well as the story!


I've been a bit like that all my life. My first watch (I was a boy) was a rectangular gold tone tank with Roman numerals. A very cheap quartz supermarket number. But that's what I preferred! My first serious watch was round, but a followed the same classical design language. I have in fact frown a lot less conservative, and feel attracted to distinctive modern and vintage inspired (not necessarily recreated) designs, but I guess my tastes are not that extravagant nor bold in the sense of colours or shape evolutions that come more from tool and sports watches. I've really started to appreciate the 1970s design lines though, since delving deeper into horology.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I've been a bit like that all my life. My first watch (I was a boy) was a rectangular gold tone tank with Roman numerals. A very cheap quartz supermarket number. But that's what I preferred! My first serious watch was round, but a followed the same classical design language. I have in fact frown a lot less conservative, and feel attracted to distinctive modern and vintage inspired (not necessarily recreated) designs, but I guess my tastes are not that extravagant nor bold in the sense of colours or shape evolutions that come more from tool and sports watches. I've really started to appreciate the 1970s design lines though, since delving deeper into horology.


Many brilliant watches were designed in the 70’s 🤩🤩🤩 not that many Nordic I am afraid 🤔


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Few closeups from the Bruvik Svalbard 😍
The dial shares some similarities with my beloved Leijona Jalo Sport dial, deep sunburst brush strokes combined with superb print quality which seems to be more and more important to me lately!
The “rougher” brushing on the indexes and hands is making legibility very easy regardless the angle 👌 New experience for me since I always gravitated towards polished hands but I quite like the legibility aspect and it works nicely with the tool design of the watch! 
Last but not least is that massive and I mean gorgeous massive crown 👑 It’s my favourite element of this watch, it’s solid, well made, well finished and the action is butter 🧈😍


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> Christmas is everywhere, I am doing last shopping for this Christmas. We go frugal and humble this year because electric bills are scary to look at 🥶. Happy to see those big balls shining 😅
> 
> with me suffering along is the REC RNR Arkonik on REC FKM strap! It’s a bit big for me but that dial and the watch history… is one of a kind ❤
> 
> View attachment 17063034


If I wore something like this on my wrist, kids would say something to the effect of: "Look there is watch with a little man attached to it."


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> If I wore something like this on my wrist, kids would say something to the effect of: "Look there is watch with a little man attached to it."


Good one, it’s a big boy this one but I have had worse 😅


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Hope these photos come better in quality even after the forum compresses them! The finishing is a step up from many of my watches and the tolerances are up there too 👌👌👌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Check out that crown of the Bruvik Svalbard in different light! 😲
What an experience both to look and to feel! Apparently size matters and so does the fit 🥳 and yes I am still taking about the crown 👑😁😁
This crown is addictive, it makes me wish the watch was mechanical, so I could wind it every day!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Check out that crown of the Bruvik Svalbard in different light! 😲
> What an experience both to look and to feel! Apparently size matters and so does the fit 🥳 and yes I am still taking about the crown 👑😁😁
> This crown is addictive, it makes me wish the watch was mechanical, so I could wind it every day!
> View attachment 17066973
> ...


Is this quartz?


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Christmas is everywhere, I am doing last shopping for this Christmas. We go frugal and humble this year because electric bills are scary to look at 🥶. Happy to see those big balls shining 😅
> 
> with me suffering along is the REC RNR Arkonik on REC FKM strap! It’s a bit big for me but that dial and the watch history… is one of a kind ❤
> 
> ...



What is that dial made of??


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Is this quartz?


Automatic 🥳


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

FullFlavorPike said:


> What is that dial made of??











RNR Arkonik | Made from Arkonik's 1984 signature build | REC Watches


The RNR Arkonik is a Swiss-made limited-edition timepiece with a handcrafted dial made from Arkonik's '84 Land Rover Defender 110, 'UJO'.




www.recwatches.com


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> RNR Arkonik | Made from Arkonik's 1984 signature build | REC Watches
> 
> 
> The RNR Arkonik is a Swiss-made limited-edition timepiece with a handcrafted dial made from Arkonik's '84 Land Rover Defender 110, 'UJO'.
> ...


Ha. Cool. Thanks. I hadn’t seen the original post and unusually read this thread closely. Must have missed it.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Ha. Cool. Thanks. I hadn’t seen the original post and unusually read this thread closely. Must have missed it.


Ok, the backstory makes me like this a little more, although I have got to wonder, when that say 'made from', what does that mean? Did they take a piece of uncorrupted material that they revitalised and incorporated or did they take material that they smelted, manufactured and reshaped so it effectively is no longer a piece from that origin? We're talking about pieces from a Land Rover Defender, right? It's a bit how I felt that the back sorry of the Aigi KSAT watch doesn't really matter. One can pay homage to something without needing a literal piece of it, unless, I guess, it becomes part of the aesthetic, like with meteorite dial watches (even though I have yet to fall for one).


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> Ok, the backstory makes me like this a little more, although I have got to wonder, when that say 'made from', what does that mean? Did they take a piece of uncorrupted material that they revitalised and incorporated or did they take material that they smelted, manufactured and reshaped so it effectively is no longer a piece from that origin? We're talking about pieces from a Land Rover Defender, right? It's a bit how I felt that the back sorry of the Aigi KSAT watch doesn't really matter. One can pay homage to something without needing a literal piece of it, unless, I guess, it becomes part of the aesthetic, like with meteorite dial watches (even though I have yet to fall for one).


I’m with you for the most part. It’s gimmicky. 

But at the end of the day it still looks cool so it’s all good. It’s when things are pure gimmick that I lose patience.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

FullFlavorPike said:


> I’m with you for the most part. It’s gimmicky.
> 
> But at the end of the day it still looks cool so it’s all good. It’s when things are pure gimmick that I lose patience.


In this instance, I'm just not sure 'how' it was made of a Land Rover. I guess am saying that I can appreciate the approach of a genuine relic a little bit more than unrecognisably incorporating a bit of material.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Ha. Cool. Thanks. I hadn’t seen the original post and unusually read this thread closely. Must have missed it.


It happens ❤


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> In this instance, I'm just not sure 'how' it was made of a Land Rover. I guess am saying that I can appreciate the approach of a genuine relic a little bit more than unrecognisably incorporating a bit of material.


I personally see a lot of value in that especially having had history and memories with very similar model vehicle! There are few of them here in the North! The piece of metal has history and it’s value is definitely subjective to most, but than again it’s there👍 many brands make up stories that I have to heavily use my imagination to get their story! This is a very niche product and I personally think this is not meant for us the hard core watch enthusiasts but more for the petrol heads and automotive enthusiasts 🤔
To be honest I got it for it’s looks and story and because I wanted to finally try that case shape! I showed it to a friend who mechanic …. oh boy…. he lost his mind 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

You're probably right. Even though I have limited experience with Defenders, I have some, and it's an icon regardless.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

So, it's time I post some initial impression of the Henry Archer Nordsø in Polar White. The watch initially delivered to me had a QA issue in the build with its ceramic insert (slightly dislodged with adhesive leaking). My heart sank a little, as it was the second delivery of a microbrand with a QA issue in a row for me, while my first microbrand experiences had been nothing but positive. But Henrik swiftly dealt with the issue in person, and despite the watch's replacement needing to get all the way to Mexico, it was here in mere days (and without further unpleasant importation surprises!). So, I will first and foremost emphasise here that Henry Archer customer support is I fact excellent and they will take care of any issue you may have, I am pretty sure of that after this experience. Before I might share some more personal experiences of the watch itself, I feel it's time to let you see it. Snaps with a phone, so hardly professional, but give an impression as worn for the first time.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> You're probably right. Even though I have limited experience with Defenders, I have some, and it's an icon regardless.





Benjamin NV said:


> So, it's time I post some initial impression of the Henry Archer Nordsø in Polar White. The watch initially delivered to me had a QA issue in the build with its ceramic insert (slightly dislodged with adhesive leaking). My heart sank a little, as it was the second delivery of a microbrand with a QA issue in a row for me, while my first microbrand experiences had been nothing but positive. But Henrik swiftly dealt with the issue in person, and despite the watch's replacement needing to get all the way to Mexico, it was here in mere days (and without further unpleasant importation surprises!). So, I will first and foremost emphasise here that Henry Archer customer support is I fact excellent and they will take care of any issue you may have, I am pretty sure of that after this experience. Before I might share some more personal experiences of the watch itself, I feel it's time to let you see it. Snaps with a phone, so hardly professional, but give an impression as worn for the first time.
> View attachment 17070541
> 
> View attachment 17070542
> ...


the dial and strap work together nicely 😍😍😍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Morning activity with the kids, that’s how it’s starts 😁😅😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

-12 but beautiful Nordic winter day 🥶🥹


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> -12 but beautiful Nordic winter day 🥶🥹
> 
> View attachment 17071015
> View attachment 17071016
> ...


It's odd to say I miss that, as even where I was before below zero temperatures were increasingly rare, and seldom -10 or less, but the prospect of this winter in the tropics makes me miss the cold. It's also appreciating the changes it brings. So far it's nice and green here, thanks to the rainy season, but even that rainy season is relative. It's going to get dryer from here on in, and I wonder if it will get colder. It's not been below 22 at night yet... Now, if I could get a shot with the Henry Archer Polar White and an iguana, that would be fun


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> It's odd to say I miss that, as even where I was before below zero temperatures were increasingly rare, and seldom -10 or less, but the prospect of this winter in the tropics makes me miss the cold. It's also appreciating the changes it brings. So far it's nice and green here, thanks to the rainy season, but even that rainy season is relative. It's going to get dryer from here on in, and I wonder if it will get colder. It's not been below 22 at night yet... Now, if I could get a shot with the Henry Archer Polar White and an iguana, that would be fun


Well if it wasn’t for crazy electricity bills we are getting lately the cold brings beauty! Feel free to post photos from the rainy place you are, we don’t mind 🥳❤


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Finnish Joe said:


> And there is this brand Orloff Denmark 🇩🇰 🧐🤔
> View attachment 16773669
> View attachment 16773670


Orloff has NO working website


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Finnish Joe said:


> Still very much in love with this one 🤩🤩🤩
> View attachment 16817941


what is it ?


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

eddieo396 said:


> what is it ?


I believe it’s Estonia 





President — Estonia1918 Timepieces







www.estonia1918.com


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

eddieo396 said:


> what is it ?








Arhitekt — Estonia1918 Timepieces







www.estonia1918.com


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Oh... gets me every time, this Arhitekt. Just like the Jalo Sport. They're special. I wish trying before buying (or saving up or whatever required) was an option with these.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Oh... gets me every time, this Arhitekt. Just like the Jalo Sport. They're special. I wish trying before buying (or saving up or whatever required) was an option with these.


You are so right again! They are both indeed very special. Each in its own way! But very, very different watches indeed!!!
The Jalo has a dial that I personally like very much but it comes in a massive case, no screw down crownand and poor strap! The dial layout looks boring in some photos but oh boy does it comes alive in more than one light conditions and if pared with the right strap the Jalo Sport becomes different animal all together! Do I want one☝🫣….yes I do 😂

The Arhitekt in my humble opinion has better designed case for comfort in mind with crystal integration you will never see in that price range! It’s fictional art on the wrist 😍 The dial has very similar technology used in S.U.F 180 dials so it’s top notch! The Case shape is original and will show wear and tear less with time, the case finishing is spectacular and the transitions are unbelievable, bet then again so are the transitions on the Jalo Sport! 
The Arhitekt is more sophisticated, more serious and has the more mature appearance when paired with formal attire!

Finally…. wrist size will be leading factor here! If your wrist size is under 7 inch and you don’t like big watches, Jalo sport will be too big, top heavy and the long lug to lug may be a problem! I did manage with my 7 and a quarter inch wrist but I had it on very soft milanese metal bracelet that balance the otherwise top heavy case! Was it top heavy? Yes but YOUR wrist is different!
I love both watches and want to own both at the same time but they require different wrists so that isn’t happening! Not to mention I can’t afford it 😂
You have to try Panerai or Panerai homage before getting the Jalo.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> You are so right again! They are both indeed very special. Each in its own way! But very, very different watches indeed!!!
> The Jalo has a dial that I personally like very much but it comes in a massive case, no screw down crownand and poor strap! The dial layout looks boring in some photos but oh boy does it comes alive in more than one light conditions and if pared with the right strap the Jalo Sport becomes different animal all together! Do I want one☝🫣….yes I do 😂
> 
> The Arhitekt in my humble opinion has better designed case for comfort in mind with crystal integration you will never see in that price range! It’s fictional art on the wrist 😍 The dial has very similar technology used in S.U.F 180 dials so it’s top notch! The Case shape is original and will show wear and tear less with time, the case finishing is spectacular and the transitions are unbelievable, bet then again so are the transitions on the Jalo Sport!
> ...


Those are some very helpful observations. Panerai is usually not truly my cup of tea, so regardless, I doubt it would be good advertisement for the Jalo Sport, but the topheaviness with metal bracelet have once again sufficiently warned me off, not to speak of the fact that my wrist does indeed measure less than 7 inches. My desire for the Arhitekt remains confirmed. Would still have a hard time justifying the expense of either or navigating the very erratic import costs and charges at such levels here in Mexico. I have sort of resigned to the fact it's unlikely to happen. But of the two, there is little doubt that the one that would suit me best outright, is the Arhitekt. It might get competition if a differently proportioned Jalo Sport would become an option. I guess my only other doubt with the Arhitekt is not knowing which colour to go for. It's probably strong in any hue, but which would I prefer? I'm really not sure. But then, why break my head over a purchase decision I'm not ready to make?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Those are some very helpful observations. Panerai is usually not truly my cup of tea, so regardless, I doubt it would be good advertisement for the Jalo Sport, but the topheaviness with metal bracelet have once again sufficiently warned me off, not to speak of the fact that my wrist does indeed measure less than 7 inches. My desire for the Arhitekt remains confirmed. Would still have a hard time justifying the expense of either or navigating the very erratic import costs and charges at such levels here in Mexico. I have sort of resigned to the fact it's unlikely to happen. But of the two, there is little doubt that the one that would suit me best outright, is the Arhitekt. It might get competition if a differently proportioned Jalo Sport would become an option. I guess my only other doubt with the Arhitekt is not knowing which colour to go for. It's probably strong in any hue, but which would I prefer? I'm really not sure. But then, why break my head over a purchase decision I'm not ready to make?


The grey and black are amazing but I am curious to see the red 🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> The grey and black are amazing but I am curious to see the red 🥳🥳🥳


Is yours grey or black?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Is yours grey or black?


Grey 👌👌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

For Orloff Watches
Their website didn’t work but this one does! 
not my cup of tea watches in gen but they are pop for some reason! 









Brands Orloff | Ditur


Køb Brands Orloff hos Ditur | Vi tilbyder som altid prisgaranti, dag-til-dag levering & 99 dages returret hos Ditur




www.ditur.dk


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Hey guys, little update on my first grail from Bruvik!!!
The Svalbard 43 mm was way too big for my wrist but Rune Bruvik was super nice and understanding, so I will get the 40 mm case Svalbard instead very soon!
I will post updates when the watch arrives! I like the dial slightly more on the bigger one but they are both stunning anyway! What a relief and good experience!!! I wasn’t shamed or blamed for making wrong decisions which has happened in the past with other brand, but instead I got respect and understanding! luckily the bracelet fits both so all I had to do was send the “head” beack! Of course the watch is in new condition as required for the exchange! But hey… You know what …. this watch is my first grail in hand and it will stay with me and my kids for good, getting it right this smooth means a lot to me!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I am testing E.C.A Poseidon on a mud green Joseph Bonnie Tropic style vulcanised rubber strap I got from my good friend @Elmero 🙏. 
Well, tight fit for sure, (20 mm strap on 18 mm lugs but works and it looks good 😍😍 I am currently searching for 18 mm orange strap, to pair with this bad boy but until then this is a joy 🤩


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Scandinavian watches are really nice, but I think I’d rather have a Scandinavian girlfriend. They just have so much… common sense.





-NoSeasBoludo-


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

johnny action said:


> Scandinavian watches are really nice, but I think I’d rather have a Scandinavian girlfriend. They just have so much… common sense.
> 
> -NoSeasBoludo-


Hi and welcome to the thread 👋👋 🇫🇮🇸🇪🇳🇴🇩🇰🇮🇸 
Having had both I do highly recommend both 👌👌
Happily married to my Scandinavian wife for many, many years! She is amazing ! 🤩 
Scandinavian watches are amazing too as this thread has confirmed time and time again ❤


----------



## Co-re (Mar 1, 2020)

This is a wonderful thread and I'm constantly amazed about how little I knew about all the manufacturers even in my own country


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Co-re said:


> This is a wonderful thread and I'm constantly amazed about how little I knew about all the manufacturers even in my own country


Thank you 🙏 for the kind words, well we all learn together here 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I am testing E.C.A Poseidon on a mud green Joseph Bonnie Tropic style vulcanised rubber strap I got from my good friend @Elmero 🙏.
> Well, tight fit for sure, (20 mm strap on 18 mm lugs but works and it looks good 😍😍 I am currently searching for 18 mm orange strap, to pair with this bad boy but until then this is a joy 🤩
> 
> View attachment 17079425


I really quite like this combo. Olive and orange world quite well. I just saw an orange rubber come by in a video from Peter Kotsa. I think he mentioned it coming from Borealis? If not, perhaps Wolbrook?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I really quite like this combo. Olive and orange world quite well. I just saw an orange rubber come by in a video from Peter Kotsa. I think he mentioned it coming from Borealis? If not, perhaps Wolbrook?


Will check out ❤🙏🙏🙏


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> I am currently searching for 18 mm orange strap...


I have purchased three inexpensive straps on Amazon (would not normally recommend) that are quite good. Unfortunately, they only come in 20-mm and 22-mm. However, there is something like this. I am no expert and could be wrong, but from my understanding, there is no inherent reason that silicone should be expensive, at least not when used outside the body.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Co-re said:


> This is a wonderful thread and I'm constantly amazed about how little I knew about all the manufacturers even in my own country


agreed.Most of us can’t even buy most of these watches; but there’s a lot of eye candy in this thread so I always follow!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> I have purchased three inexpensive straps on Amazon (would not normally recommend) that are quite good. Unfortunately, they only come in 20-mm and 22-mm. However, there is something like this. I am no expert and could be wrong, but from my understanding, there is no inherent reason that silicone should be expensive, at least not when used outside the body.


Thanks man 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

FullFlavorPike said:


> agreed.Most of us can’t even buy most of these watches; but there’s a lot of eye candy in this thread so I always follow!


Eye candy it is 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Interesting comments in the comment section 🤔


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

The new Malm Commander Automatic 42 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I like this Malm Commander 42 👌 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

And a new video from Malm Watches Sweden 🇸🇪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

How stunning is this Bruvik Fjord GMT professional 🇳🇴? 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I was looking at this Pook Kontio LE 🇫🇮 … 
Heavy mix of styles with this one but very appealing, nevertheless! 

What Do your guys think???


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Does anyone know what this is 🤔


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Although that Bruvik is quite striking, it also looks like it would be IMPOSSIBLE to read during the day.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Although that Bruvik is quite striking, it also looks like it would be IMPOSSIBLE to read during the day.


God point but the hands are stainless steel so I think the photo just makes wrong impression but I love white dials and I have had many, the stainless steel hands usually contrast well enough to be legible on white dial! Not as well as on black but still well enough 👍


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> God point but the hands are stainless steel so I think the photo just makes wrong impression but I love white dials and I have had many, the stainless steel hands usually contrast well enough to be legible on white dial! Not as well as on black but still well enough 👍


Yeah that sounds more reasonable. A while back somebody posted a watch that looked like it had black hands on a black dial; but in reality the hands were gold and just weirdly exposed in the photograph. If I were a manufacturer and my promo shots made my watch look unreadable, I might fire my photographer.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> How stunning is this Bruvik Fjord GMT professional 🇳🇴? 🤩
> 
> View attachment 17087426


I find this perhaps a bit ... white. Have I gone off white? 'True urban nature' of Norway seems an odd text to add and need on the watch... Highlighted date window seems to draw attention to the fact that the aperture is just a smidgen too small.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I was looking at this Pook Kontio LE 🇫🇮 …
> Heavy mix of styles with this one but very appealing, nevertheless!
> 
> What Do your guys think???
> ...


It's a funny one. For me the thing that stands out is the applied logo, and not in a good way. The upside down anchor somehow bugs me. Otherwise, it seems to elevate the sense of faux patina and natural grain to such an extent that it doesn't matter anymore whether it is faux patina or not. It's also occupying an interesting middle ground: a diver (assuming the bezel rotates) with a field face.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Does anyone know what this is 🤔
> View attachment 17087462


It seems to be a watch called Poseidon. Since you posted it, you probably know better!e


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I like this Malm Commander 42 👌 🇸🇪
> 
> View attachment 17087423


I remember, some time in this thread, you posted a Malm, long sold out, that I really quite liked. But now I do not know anymore which once it was!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Interesting comments in the comment section 🤔


To what exactly are you referring? I think it's a fair review. The main disagreement I have is that I personally don't even think it looks that attractive. I did quite like the caseback, but that's hollow praise. I also liked the somewhat coarse grip on the rotating bezel, but what's the point if it is that easy to move anyway and not really a dive watch? Also, one has to wonder about consumer products 'helping the environment' only by selling you more products. I'd hope it goes a little further than just donating. Finally, the logo is fine, but the brand name 'about vintage' doesn't sit right with me. It doesn't inspire me to expect much. A bit in the league of Undone. Am I being very harsh?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> To what exactly are you referring? I think it's a fair review. The main disagreement I have is that I personally don't even think it looks that attractive. I did quite like the caseback, but that's hollow praise. I also liked the somewhat coarse grip on the rotating bezel, but what's the point if it is that easy to move anyway and not really a dive watch? Also, one has to wonder about consumer products 'helping the environment' only by selling you more products. I'd hope it goes a little further than just donating. Finally, the logo is fine, but the brand name 'about vintage' doesn't sit right with me. It doesn't inspire me to expect much. A bit in the league of Undone. Am I being very harsh?


You have been perfectly fair!! I’ve seen only two examples of this brand none of which strike me as a high quality product! Asking for €600 for that movement it’s not new for Nordic brand, but when that comes with misaligned bezel and terrible lume I wonder how is €600 justified!?! When it comes to the name and the logo… the name is very smart from marketing point of view, but the logo???? Looks like wellness centre or health product logo 😬 perhaps now I’m also too harsh??? 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I remember, some time in this thread, you posted a Malm, long sold out, that I really quite liked. But now I do not know anymore which once it was!


I should guess it was the Malm Catalina Brons?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> It seems to be a watch called Poseidon. Since you posted it, you probably know better!e


I don’t!!! I know what Poseidon name means for divers, especially in Sweden and in the North in general! But I was hoping someone knows this watch! I quite like it!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> It's a funny one. For me the thing that stands out is the applied logo, and not in a good way. The upside down anchor somehow bugs me. Otherwise, it seems to elevate the sense of faux patina and natural grain to such an extent that it doesn't matter anymore whether it is faux patina or not. It's also occupying an interesting middle ground: a diver (assuming the bezel rotates) with a field face.


I honestly like applied logos but I do wish the anchor on this one wasn’t upside down! As I pointed earlier it seem too much of a mix of styles that it almost looks wrong in my eyes but I still don’t dislike it 🫣 I should like that dial in more “classic feild Watch” like their Pook Rokka for example, but having owned their skin diver VCW model I don’t want any other case but the case of the Pook VCW! It has so much going on, I take it any day over any “affordable” Seiko skin diver 😱😲😱😲 !!! Yes I said it 🙈🙈🙈 Now you can ruin my day with comments 😅


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I find this perhaps a bit ... white. Have I gone off white? 'True urban nature' of Norway seems an odd text to add and need on the watch... Highlighted date window seems to draw attention to the fact that the aperture is just a smidgen too small.


The date window ring doesn’t look that big in reality, but I agree it looks “too much” on that photo!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I should guess it was the Malm Catalina Brons?


Your memory served you well! I appreciate it still, but it wouldn't be something I'd wear ultimately.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I don’t!!! I know what Poseidon name means for divers, especially in Sweden and in the North in general! But I was hoping someone knows this watch! I quite like it!


Hahahaha! Ok, my bad. I suspected ulterior motive in the question.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

I don't feel compelled to defend either side of this position!


Finnish Joe said:


> I honestly like applied logos but I do wish the anchor on this one wasn’t upside down! As I pointed earlier it seem too much of a mix of styles that it almost looks wrong in my eyes but I still don’t dislike it 🫣 I should like that dial in more “classic feild Watch” like their Pook Rokka for example, but having owned their skin diver VCW model I don’t want any other case but the case of the Pook VCW! It has so much going on, I take it any day over any “affordable” Seiko skin diver 😱😲😱😲 !!! Yes I said it 🙈🙈🙈 Now you can ruin my day with comments 😅





Finnish Joe said:


> I honestly like applied logos but I do wish the anchor on this one wasn’t upside down! As I pointed earlier it seem too much of a mix of styles that it almost looks wrong in my eyes but I still don’t dislike it 🫣 I should like that dial in more “classic feild Watch” like their Pook Rokka for example, but having owned their skin diver VCW model I don’t want any other case but the case of the Pook VCW! It has so much going on, I take it any day over any “affordable” Seiko skin diver 😱😲😱😲 !!! Yes I said it 🙈🙈🙈 Now you can ruin my day with comments 😅


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Yes, but because it's so white, it also needs something. Ultimately not for me, I think. Too white, too crude (in a way), and little details that would nag me. 


Finnish Joe said:


> The date window ring doesn’t look that big in reality, but I agree it looks “too much” on that photo!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Hahahaha! Ok, my bad. I suspected ulterior motive in the question.


I am see why 😁😁😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Your memory served you well! I appreciate it still, but it wouldn't be something I'd wear ultimately.


The shape of the case had a lot of skin contact and that is no no for me but it’s a good looking watch never the less!


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> Interesting comments in the comment section 🤔


I looked at this very watch in person. I did not read the comments but the review echoed my sentiments.



Benjamin NV said:


> To what exactly are you referring? I think it's a fair review. The main disagreement I have is that I personally don't even think it looks that attractive. I did quite like the caseback, but that's hollow praise. I also liked the somewhat coarse grip on the rotating bezel, but what's the point if it is that easy to move anyway and not really a dive watch? Also, one has to wonder about consumer products 'helping the environment' only by selling you more products. I'd hope it goes a little further than just donating. Finally, the logo is fine, but the brand name 'about vintage' doesn't sit right with me. It doesn't inspire me to expect much. A bit in the league of Undone. Am I being very harsh?


Not that we necessarily have to agree, but I think you are spot on.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

-15 and I am fighting another flu at home. Today I am enjoying my AndoAndoAndo A1 🇫🇮 on Henry Archer 🇩🇰 FKM rubber strap. Very pleasant experience even if the match isn’t that “ conventional”. 😅


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

New in


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Finnish Joe said:


> -15 and I am fighting another flu at home. Today I am enjoying my AndoAndoAndo A1 🇫🇮 on Henry Archer 🇩🇰 FKM rubber strap. Very pleasant experience even if the match isn’t that “ conventional”. 😅
> 
> View attachment 17090787


Crazy design, reminds me to LIP Roger Tallon model:





LIP R33 ROGER TALLON QUARTZ 1975







www.crazywatches.pl




and get well soon


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

sci said:


> Crazy design, reminds me to LIP Roger Tallon model:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I agree, quite like Lip models but I like this a lot too 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

A4S said:


> New in
> View attachment 17091171


Wow, this is one good looking piece!!!


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

sci said:


> get well soon


+1!


----------



## Dialttante (12 mo ago)

Something a bit older from Leijona: The brand celebrated its 100th anniversary back in 2010 with this Swiss made limited edition.









It’s 42 mm so an absolute beast for a dress watch like this, but wears (very surprisingly) quite well for its size due to the moderate lug to lug and slender thickness of the case.









ETA 2824, apparently with a “LEI” engraving on the movement(!)









Fun fact: President Sauli Niinistö of Finland has been seen wearing this every now and then, he was given number 001/100 back in 2010 when he was still serving as the speaker of the Finnish parliament:


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> -15 and I am fighting another flu at home. Today I am enjoying my AndoAndoAndo A1 🇫🇮 on Henry Archer 🇩🇰 FKM rubber strap. Very pleasant experience even if the match isn’t that “ conventional”. 😅
> 
> View attachment 17090787


I do so prefer the eel. It was right at home with this watch!

Tidbit of Henry Archer feedback: I was super grateful to receive the FKM white with the replacement watch, but I was and an still not convinced I liked the look for me. It was one of those odd cases where I didn't mind it so much in the mirror and I would think nobody would take any offence, but for me, looking at my wrist gives me a bit of a feeling like wearing white sports socks (something I haven't don't since youth), and that wasn't very good. Now I know better than to leave it at that, so I will certainly give it another go, but for now I feel I should size that bracelet and try it on that instead. I hope it will improve my wearing pleasure. Personally I feel that somehow this white strap is very present visually, even if it matches well with the polar white. It may also just make the watch too sporty, and I already feel slightly uneasy about this first toolish sports watch of mine. Is it really for me? More Nordsø feedback and impressions to follow.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Dialttante said:


> Something a bit older from Leijona: The brand celebrated its 100th anniversary back in 2010 with this Swiss made limited edition.
> 
> View attachment 17091954
> 
> ...


I do quite like the retro combination of textures on the dial sections. 42mn for dress just seems too much. Actually for me, 42mm is too much pretty much always. The Firle Sennen is another recent dress watch at 42mm. I really like its look, but it just doesn't make sense at the size, for me. (Firle is Cornish, not Nordic)


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

A4S said:


> New in
> View attachment 17091171


Asegai hands. I do appreciate, but I'd personally prefer a cleaner dial experience.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Little list from certain outlet focused on Sweden. Not sure we'd all agree. Certainly missed ECA for example, but glad to see Bravur listed. Not sure we ever mentioned that hybrid smartwatch here, but then I am not really interested in that.









Top 9 Best Swedish Watch brands [List & Guide] - WatchBandit


In this article, we are taking a look at the best micro watch brands in Sweden. And we will primarily focus on mid-tier and luxury brands.




watchbandit.com


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> +1!


❤❤❤


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Little list from certain outlet focused on Sweden. Not sure we'd all agree. Certainly missed ECA for example, but glad to see Bravur listed. Not sure we ever mentioned that hybrid smartwatch here, but then I am not really interested in that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TID doesn’t exist anymore ☝😌


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> TID doesn’t exist anymore ☝😌


That's what I thought. Silly to include it.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> That's what I thought. Silly to include it.


Sweden has so many cool brands but SS, Halda, Epoch, Celegin and ECA are on top for me . Huge respect for Monchard , Tusenö and Malm too!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Sweden has so many cool brands but SS, Halda, Epoch, Celegin and ECA are on top for me . Huge respect for Monchard , Tusenö and Malm too!


Purely based on the designs I like most, for me it's Bravur, ECA, and SS. At least some made this list. Others I appreciate, but it's less likely I'd be a client.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I know I want another Epoch in the future, what Mikael Sandström has achieved with the new diver is quite impressive even if it looks rather conservative at first glance! Delta certification is not a joke and neither is the finishing! It’s a step up from previous models and the price reflect that! I should expect Bravur to land on my wrist as well in the distant future (not any time soon) I am not that attracted to anything current and I don’t really like the strap choices on most models 🙈 perhaps it’s just me 🙈


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I know I want another Epoch in the future, what Mikael Sandström has achieved with the new diver is quite impressive even if it looks rather conservative at first glance! Delta certification is not a joke and neither is the finishing! It’s a step up from previous models and the price reflect that! I should expect Bravur to land on my wrist as well in the distant future (not any time soon) I am not that attracted to anything current and I don’t really like the strap choices on most models 🙈 perhaps it’s just me 🙈
> 
> 
> View attachment 17094695


Thankfully we all have different tastes and preferences. What I probably appreciate about Bravur is that for most of their collection seem capable of using midcentury design principles that are subtly brought into the 21st century and yet also feel clean, clear, and straightforward like many appreciate in stereotypical Nordic design. I don't think they feel 'vintage inspired' so much as traditions reinvigorated. Naturally it helps that most models have dressy leanings, which is a more conservative genre. I could see myself happily wearing the BW003, Geography, or Scandinavia. It wouldn't make sense to have all of them, but they are all very attractive to me. My initial experience with the Henry Archer, good as the design essentially is, seems to confirm that I should stick to these dressier watches. I think it may have something to do with watches ultimately being a luxury item. I want them to 'shine' with refined yet seemingly uncomplicated design details, not necessarily with great execution of additional functionality. Having said that, I find date and second hand complications, and possibly GMT as well, fair game, so I'm not so consistent. So, while I can see what might attract some to such a dark black Epoch diver with bold colour contrasts, it's immediately too much of a tool and too sporty in feel for me. Some previous Epochs I have seen come by are more attractive to me, probably because they've included dressier options and yet it seems to do that with perhaps bolder rather than subtle outlines and elements in their design. I think I do appreciate bold design as in 'unusual', cf. my Straum or my appreciation of the Jalo Sport (despite its name not necessarily that sporty to me), but I'm looking for subtlety and intricate choices in the detail of execution (cf. the Arhitekt).


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Thankfully we all have different tastes and preferences. What I probably appreciate about Bravur is that for most of their collection seem capable of using midcentury design principles that are subtly brought into the 21st century and yet also feel clean, clear, and straightforward like many appreciate in stereotypical Nordic design. I don't think they feel 'vintage inspired' so much as traditions reinvigorated. Naturally it helps that most models have dressy leanings, which is a more conservative genre. I could see myself happily wearing the BW003, Geography, or Scandinavia. It wouldn't make sense to have all of them, but they are all very attractive to me. My initial experience with the Henry Archer, good as the design essentially is, seems to confirm that I should stick to these dressier watches. I think it may have something to do with watches ultimately being a luxury item. I want them to 'shine' with refined yet seemingly uncomplicated design details, not necessarily with great execution of additional functionality. Having said that, I find date and second hand complications, and possibly GMT as well, fair game, so I'm not so consistent. So, while I can see what might attract some to such a dark black Epoch diver with bold colour contrasts, it's immediately too much of a tool and too sporty in feel for me. Some previous Epochs I have seen come by are more attractive to me, probably because they've included dressier options and yet it seems to do that with perhaps bolder rather than subtle outlines and elements in their design. I think I do appreciate bold design as in 'unusual', cf. my Straum or my appreciation of the Jalo Sport (despite its name not necessarily that sporty to me), but I'm looking for subtlety and intricate choices in the detail of execution (cf. the Arhitekt).


The Jalo Sport is poorly named model totally !!!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

- 16 working from home today 😁
Love this REC on grey elastic nato, it’s the only comfortable strap for this one, so sometimes is just about the right strap 🤩🤩🤩

….. that chair thing is called ,, The Kick” 😅
Google it 👍😁😅


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I meant to post this sometime ago but I forgot:…
Here you go 👌









Voutilainen X Leijona: Heritage 1907 Collection


Leijona a historic watch brand that proudly keeps an enduring relationship with two countries: Switzerland and Finland. Leijona means Lion in Finnish language. The brand traces its history to the l…




masterhorologer.com


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

One more “good read” , well , typical “Watch journalism” in my ignorant opinion probably! I will be tiny but arrogant to point that only a person who spend no more than a day or two, possibly 3 with Försti (collectively) will write this piece of “professional journalism” 
Don’t get me wrong, this is very well written material, I won’t be able to write any better !!! ( partly because I am practically dyslexic and without speech to text I am lost, partly because I am not journalist 😏) but there is so much missing here!!! From the details regarding the inspiration for Försti to the experience with the watch and than the shortcomings of this otherwise spectacular piece of Finnish Horological History involving Kari Voutilainen himself! This watch is the most important Leijona Watch ever because this model is the model Kari has been mostly involved with and the story around it is one to be told! Well… it has been…. kind of… One could argue clumsily and only in fragments either by people who are too invested or people who “don’t get it”! Not to mention the story has been told mostly in French and Finnish 😖 
I don’t pretend to “get it” but I do know VxLeijona is not a micro brand watch!!! This is watch brand with true heritage, a heritage Leijona has miserably failed to preserve for the next generation to be proud of, not to mention the evidence of that heritage is so little I am seriously bother by that! Of course Kari is the new part of that “heritage” the brand rely on and that’s perhaps enough for the new collectors but for the hard core Finnish watch enthusiasts who have been around long enough to remember Leijona’s “Golden age” this is far from enough! 
The biggest mystery to me and many others is “what is VxLeijona” trying to achieve”? Who is the brand targeting, who are those VxL watches for, what’s the “ ethos” , the DNA, the direction? 

Regardles: I have to be home!!! I am die hard fanboy! I understand and appreciate the effort, the determination and the amazing quality , I do want the brand to succeed and find place in the hearts and boxes of watch enthusiasts “Who gets it” but I think the next 2 or 3 releases are crucial for the brands future! 










Voutilainen x Leijona Försti Diver Watch


Försti Diver is the most recent addition to the collaborative series between master watchmaker Voutilainen and Leijona, the brand known for its Finnish-Swiss watchmaking heritage. This is the first…




masterhorologer.com


----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)

Anybody own a Pook Rokka? I'm curious your thoughts? They're on sale right now and I've been trying to order one. However their website is having issues and won't let me choose my country for shipping. I've contacted them about ordering one. Anyhow be great to hear if anyone has one and maybe some photos. I really like the look of the Salpa also. Looks like a cool brand


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

G-raven said:


> Anybody own a Pook Rokka? I'm curious your thoughts? They're on sale right now and I've been trying to order one. However their website is having issues and won't let me choose my country for shipping. I've contacted them about ordering one. Anyhow be great to hear if anyone has one and maybe some photos. I really like the look of the Salpa also. Looks like a cool brand


I had Salpa for few days and I liked it a lot, light comfy, quartz field watch that comes in EDC pouch instead of box! Good story too 👌The nato strap is decent but I will put it on Erikas or something like that! The lume is acceptable, the dial is legible and far from boring! Very IG friendly watch because there is no polished surfaces! 
seem very well build little watch. Really good price 👍👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This Christmas me and my wife decided to make my nephews hand made wooden toys and teach them how plastic is bad 🤔 but mostly dealing with boredom being home with flu 🙈 😅
Enjoying the REC today on a new strap given to me by a good friend. Some times the strap is what makes the watch “perfect” ! Until then is just a …….: “near perfect” 😁


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> This Christmas me and my wife decided to make my nephews hand made wooden toys and teach them how plastic is bad 🤔 but mostly dealing with boredom being home with flu 🙈 😅
> Enjoying the REC today on a new strap given to me by a good friend. Some times the strap is what makes the watch “perfect” ! Until then is just a …….: “near perfect” 😁
> 
> View attachment 17101261
> ...


Some nice textures (on the watch. Though I'm sure the wood has very well sanded to protect them little fingers...)


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Some nice textures (on the watch. Though I'm sure the wood has very well sanded to protect them little fingers...)


Sanded down with 2000 grid and very well lacquered 👌👌✅ I did wear my old leijona diver 300 while I was doing the wood work ☝


----------



## Watchings (4 mo ago)

Oh my gosh I’m excited, I know I should wait for Christmas…,


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Watchings said:


> View attachment 17107765
> 
> Oh my gosh I’m excited, I know I should wait for Christmas…,


I don't suppose that's a toothbrush...


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I don't suppose that's a toothbrush...


It better be a watch 😁😁😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Watchings said:


> View attachment 17107765
> 
> Oh my gosh I’m excited, I know I should wait for Christmas…,


I never understood this type of watch pouch, but I can’t wait to see what’s inside!


----------



## Watchings (4 mo ago)

I think that’s what I will tell the wife!!


----------



## Watchings (4 mo ago)




----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Great interview with Kari in English 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Now, black PVD is not really my cup of tea, but like this the pop of purple makes total sense in the Nordsø's design. Limited to 40 pieces apparently. For those into sporty black cases, I think worth considering.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Now, black PVD is not really my cup of tea, but like this the pop of purple makes total sense in the Nordsø's design. Limited to 40 pieces apparently. For those into sporty black cases, I think worth considering.
> 
> View attachment 17108810


Yes indeed 🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all of you in this outstanding thread!


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Does anyone have info on the watch co. Pansar? I’m sure I’ve read something here but can’t find it. Thanks 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

thewatchidiot said:


> Does anyone have info on the watch co. Pansar? I’m sure I’ve read something here but can’t find it. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that oversized but rather alluringly shaped crown. Certainly has been posted about here in this thread. But can't say anything more the open side case looks interesting and the pared back textured face begs closer inspection. Yet, on the whole it does look a little unbalanced with that crown to me and also rather thick on the whole.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Wow that's a crown you're either going to love or hate. 

I wonder if it's difficult to manipulate. I could see those facets looking cool...but at the same time leaving the crown kind of slick and hard to grasp.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

thewatchidiot said:


> Does anyone have info on the watch co. Pansar? I’m sure I’ve read something here but can’t find it. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is not answering either emails or phone calls 🙈


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Marry Christmas to all of you 🎄🎄🎄
Please post what Nordic watches you wear on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day 🎄🎄🎄

Yes I did it again, I put another watch on a white rubber strap 😂 















O


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Finnish Joe said:


> He is not answering either emails or phone calls 🙈


That doesn’t sound good. Hope it’s temporary.



Benjamin NV said:


> I remember that oversized but rather alluringly shaped crown. Certainly has been posted about here in this thread. But can't say anything more the open side case looks interesting and the pared back textured face begs closer inspection. Yet, on the whole it does look a little unbalanced with that crown to me and also rather thick on the whole.


thanks for the comments, I was a a loss for info like that


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> I was looking at this Pook Kontio LE 🇫🇮 …
> Heavy mix of styles with this one but very appealing, nevertheless!
> 
> What Do your guys think???
> ...


I like it a lot. I am a little biased as I love Pook Watches but I think it’s very nice looking


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finnish Joe said:


> Marry Christmas to all of you 🎄🎄🎄
> Please post what Nordic watches you wear on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day 🎄🎄🎄
> 
> Yes I did it again, I put another watch on a white rubber strap 😂
> ...


Lovely photos !


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Merry Christmas 🎄 to everyone.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Fire, ice and a Norwegian watch


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> View attachment 17114078
> View attachment 17114081


Very nice piece 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Exuberant (Dec 30, 2021)

Gotta say, Scandinavians do know how to design a good watch. Happy owner od two.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Exuberant said:


> Gotta say, Scandinavians do know how to design a good watch. Happy owner od two.
> View attachment 17114739
> View attachment 17114744


Gotta say, you are right ❤👍👌


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Exuberant said:


> Gotta say, Scandinavians do know how to design a good watch. Happy owner od two.
> View attachment 17114739
> View attachment 17114744


Photos like this remind me why I convinced myself the Opphav was worth having.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

I just came across this from 2013 searching for something completely different and just had to post it here. I know very nothing about the specs or movement of this watch, but that dial is just gorgeous craftsmanship. It's called the Georg Jensen Koppel 925 Limited Edition and since only 25 were made, I guess it would be extremely lucky to come across one now. What it does show to me is that the hammered surface aesthetic as seen beautifully in the Straum Opphav (and it seems to have hit a chord with other brands, even though Straum's surface is not hand hammered like this one) has some Scandinavian heritage. It's certainly not the same feel, but I appreciate the lineage.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> I just came across this from 2013 searching for something completely different and just had to post it here. I know very nothing about the specs or movement of this watch, but that dial is just gorgeous craftsmanship. It's called the Georg Jensen Koppel 925 Limited Edition and since only 25 were made, I guess it would be extremely lucky to come across one now. What it does show to me is that the hammered surface aesthetic as seen beautifully in the Straum Opphav (and it seems to have hit a chord with other brands, even though Straum's surface is not hand hammered like this one) has some Scandinavian heritage. It's certainly not the same feel, but I appreciate the lineage.
> 
> View attachment 17115056
> 
> ...


Hammered dials are very fascinating to me. Depending on the technique used, the hand could look like floating asymmetrically on the surface above the hammer dial which is really cool. The way the hammered dial plays with light and reflections is also rather unique and usually not my cup of tea but the Opphav by Straum makes extortion!!! There are several techniques to do hammered dials, this one is hammered from behind with a dull round tool which is perhaps the least common one to my knowledge! Sadly those hands are too thin IMHO


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Hammered dials are very fascinating to me. Depending on the technique used, the hand could look like floating asymmetrically on the surface above the hammer dial which is really cool. The way the hammered dial plays with light and reflections is also rather unique and usually not my cup of tea but the Opphav by Straum makes extortion!!! There are several techniques to do hammered dials, this one is hammered from behind with a dull round tool which is perhaps the least common one to my knowledge! Sadly those hands are too thin IMHO


So, if you know of more examples, I'd love visuals... (Perhaps in private message if not for this thread.) That said, I think this is very well done. The thin hands allow for this asymmetrical reflection effect you were talking about, especially on that shimmering silver. I do think they suit the watch and the indices. Also it seems to me that there is something odd about the quality of the first picture, digitally speaking, which makes me think it's not a good representation of the hand thickness. It looks much better on the second and third. I do like that they put the craft of hammering front and centre. It reminds me of silver trinket dishes or hammered copper in the kitchen.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This Chronograph from Åkerfalk 🇸🇪 just keep reminding me about the brilliance of “ Scandinavian design” ! The experience this $250 provides is both nostalgic and complex but also extremely mature for being only their second model! There was a lot of thinking before doing 👌Not many photos show how much better this is in terms of fit and finish compared to DW or other minimalist Nordic brands 😖 but I gave my one away so I can’t show. I miss mine! The domed Sapphire is crazy good for the price point and yes there is a screw down crown 🤩😁.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Finnish Joe said:


> This Chronograph from Åkerfalk 🇸🇪 just keep reminding me about the brilliance of “ Scandinavian design” ! The experience this $250 provides is both nostalgic and complex but also extremely mature for being only their second model! There was a lot of thinking before doing 👌Not many photos show how much better this is in terms of fit and finish compared to DW or other minimalist Nordic brands 😖 but I gave my one away so I can’t show. I miss mine! The domed Sapphire is crazy good for the price point and yes there is a screw down crown 🤩😁.
> 
> View attachment 17119009


Pretty amazing for that price! I also like that they have a 60 minute chrono, as 30 minutes is often the max on lower priced watches.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> I just came across this from 2013 searching for something completely different and just had to post it here. I know very nothing about the specs or movement of this watch, but that dial is just gorgeous craftsmanship. It's called the Georg Jensen Koppel 925 Limited Edition and since only 25 were made, I guess it would be extremely lucky to come across one now. What it does show to me is that the hammered surface aesthetic as seen beautifully in the Straum Opphav (and it seems to have hit a chord with other brands, even though Straum's surface is not hand hammered like this one) has some Scandinavian heritage. It's certainly not the same feel, but I appreciate the lineage.
> 
> View attachment 17115056
> 
> ...


That looks an awful lot like a golf ball. I wonder if people would assume you're an avid golfer if you wore that around.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

FullFlavorPike said:


> That looks an awful lot like a golf ball. I wonder if people would assume you're an avid golfer if you wore that around.


At first glance it looked like the moon to me. I understand why you might say that, but golf is so far from my mind that the thought hadn't we ven occurred to me. For me it's the handcrafted technique that demands the attention here, though I think it's so textural that it would be far better to reserve judgement till seen in the metal.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> This Chronograph from Åkerfalk 🇸🇪 just keep reminding me about the brilliance of “ Scandinavian design” ! The experience this $250 provides is both nostalgic and complex but also extremely mature for being only their second model! There was a lot of thinking before doing 👌Not many photos show how much better this is in terms of fit and finish compared to DW or other minimalist Nordic brands 😖 but I gave my one away so I can’t show. I miss mine! The domed Sapphire is crazy good for the price point and yes there is a screw down crown 🤩😁.
> 
> View attachment 17119009


Yes, this is totally not for me: chronograph, all these knobs on the side, but it remarkably rinds one of Max Bill and while it seems younger, certainly less classical, that's a great thing to be reminded of. Only 250? That seems a steal. Wondering abut the thickness of this. Did they ever do a small seconds time only version?


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> Yes, this is totally not for me: chronograph, all these knobs on the side, but it remarkably rinds one of Max Bill and while it seems younger, certainly less classical, that's a great thing to be reminded of. Only 250? That seems a steal. Wondering abut the thickness of this. Did they ever do a small seconds time only version?


Making the connectoin to Max Bill is a good call. I see it too, and I think it's the way that (very nice) domed crystal interfaces with the chapter ring.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Making the connectoin to Max Bill is a good call. I see it too, and I think it's the way that (very nice) domed crystal interfaces with the chapter ring.


Yes, for me the simplicity, numerals and subdial separation all subtly applied, with the sloping crystal into the case and long slender hands all give off these vibes. And well done on them for not aiming for an homage.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> Yes, for me the simplicity, numerals and subdial separation all subtly applied, with the sloping crystal into the case and long slender hands all give off these vibes. And well done on them for not aiming for an homage.


Yes. It's not a rip-off, but it is aware of some of the design elements that give the Max Bill its characteristic appearance, and it's using them tastefully.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Last year I got this coffin made for my watches,
Watch coffin Made in Finland 🇫🇮 😂😅


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This year TADAAA 🤩 hand made for my 6 x core collection from American Walnut (it’s kind of the best walnut we could find around ) 2mm thick tempered glass display window and very soft wool padding.
Finnish hand made 🇫🇮 one of a kind 🤩🎄


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Any more recent Henry Archer Nordsø reviews/pics anyone? These are the two that I'm most interested in:


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Fergfour said:


> Any more recent Henry Archer Nordsø reviews/pics anyone? These are the two that I'm most interested in:
> 
> View attachment 17121315
> View attachment 17121320


Sorry, I've got the white, but not with the black furnishings. I still need to put it on a bracelet, but have lack of private time and table... life is a little more basic than I have been used to lately.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Fergfour said:


> Any more recent Henry Archer Nordsø reviews/pics anyone? These are the two that I'm most interested in:
> 
> View attachment 17121315
> View attachment 17121320


Personally I find the black Neon version the strongest addition to the pack. The teased a green one for next year too


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I have not received the watch or the strap, but I’ve ordered a Henry Archer Nordso Neon II DLC and a rubber Laco NATO strap in blue. Excited to see the outcome.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Robotaz said:


> I have not received the watch or the strap, but I’ve ordered a Henry Archer Nordso Neon II DLC and a rubber Laco NATO strap in blue. Excited to see the outcome.


Will be curious to see how this one turns out. I liek it. I think it's a strong marriage of two of their designs, but black case purple dial is unlikely to be for me.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> I have not received the watch or the strap, but I’ve ordered a Henry Archer Nordso Neon II DLC and a rubber Laco NATO strap in blue. Excited to see the outcome.


Nice, supposedly they have only 40 of that model. The weird thing is, some of their pics look like it has a regular silver colored stainless steel case. I asked them about it and they said it is indeed black, and that some of the pics may have been incorrect.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Fergfour said:


> Nice, supposedly they have only 40 of that model. The weird thing is, some of their pics look like it has a regular silver colored stainless steel case. I asked them about it and they said it is indeed black, and that some of the pics may have been incorrect.
> 
> View attachment 17121425


I think it's the heavy reflections from the black surfaces, but I haven't studied all pics in detail. They are very responsive, generally. For me the black and purple really works.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> I have not received the watch or the strap, but I’ve ordered a Henry Archer Nordso Neon II DLC and a rubber Laco NATO strap in blue. Excited to see the outcome.


The purple and black is great, to my eyes, but I don’t know if there’s enough of that blue on the watch to pull off that strap. On behalf of the less bold I encourage your bold move.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

rxmar23 said:


> The purple and black is great, to my eyes, but I don’t know if there’s enough of that blue on the watch to pull off that strap. On behalf of the less bold I encourage your bold move.


I'd be worried about the colour match regardless. Personally, if one existed, I might try to match to the orange, but blue or orange are both going to look very bold and contrasty against that black. My other worry would be that although toutes as their thinnest automatic yet and thin for a 20atm diver, I personally find the Nordsø still sits rather stout on my wrist, so a nato might further emphasise that. Still, I commend the experimentation!

Actually, reflecting some more, I would have been interested to see the hour markers and hands in the same black, though I'd maintain the white lume, so not like the all black furnishings on the white version. Perhaps it would tine it down too much, but I can't help but feeling that it might look even cleaner considering the all black metal otherwise. Sometimes too clean is not a good thing and the result loses its flair.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

rxmar23 said:


> The purple and black is great, to my eyes, but I don’t know if there’s enough of that blue on the watch to pull off that strap. On behalf of the less bold I encourage your bold move.


Haha, man that is very perfectly worded. It is quite bold, indeed.

Trust me. It’s going to be good.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Fergfour said:


> Any more recent Henry Archer Nordsø reviews/pics anyone? These are the two that I'm most interested in:
> 
> View attachment 17121315
> View attachment 17121320


I am digging both 🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Decided to go for the "Galactic Purple". 50 were made. Sold out on the HA website but found another vendor that had a few left.
HA told me once a model is sold out they won't make more. Instead they'll probably make a few changes like they did with the purple dial DLC version.
This will be my first ever purple dial watch also.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

After some thinking I have parted with my beloved Henry Archer blue dial and just ordered my second Henry Archer 🙈 I know, but that’s how this hobby goes 😅😁😅 I love white straps so this one seems like white strap monster 🤩
Last purchase of the year 😁 and last for a long time ahead! Quite excited about this one 🤩 will post photos once it arrives 👌


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Fergfour said:


> Decided to go for the "Galactic Purple". 50 were made. Sold out on the HA website but found another vendor that had a few left.
> HA told me once a model is sold out they won't make more. Instead they'll probably make a few changes like they did with the purple dial DLC version.
> This will be my first ever purple dial watch also.
> 
> View attachment 17123141


It does look good. Pfff. I need to give my white another chance on the bracelet. I have had no opportunity to have a go at sizing it. All new territory to me, but I have a feeling I may like how it looks more on the bracelet.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Another Nordso color coming early 2023:


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Fergfour said:


> Another Nordso color coming early 2023:
> 
> View attachment 17123407
> View attachment 17123408


Ok... They're milking it a bit now, potentially. This is a very conservative blue. Not sure I find it that successful. Also not sure about the white seconds hand it seems to have a close but not equal tone to the lume, which feels a little off to me. The black creates better contrast to the blue. Are the hands black or silver? I understand it's been a popular watch, but in these cases I would understand it better to just keep the strongest iterations and have larger runs. The green I saw teased was I think a more interesting colour for the watch, albeit still not as striking as some of the initial colourways. I do get the addition of the black and purple, but feel ambiguous about the sprawling colour choices now being floated. What do you guys think? Are they right to keep proposing new colours and variants? Is it really equally successful in each variant?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Wher


Finnish Joe said:


> After some thinking I have parted with my beloved Henry Archer blue dial and just ordered my second Henry Archer 🙈 I know, but that’s how this hobby goes 😅😁😅 I love white straps so this one seems like white strap monster 🤩
> Last purchase of the year 😁 and last for a long time ahead! Quite excited about this one 🤩 will post photos once it arrives 👌
> 
> View attachment 17123164
> ...


Where did you 'dump" your blue?

I get it, but I think the black-purple makes a more interesting proposition. Surprised with your toes to the colour you didn't swing that way! As just mentioned for the new conservative blue hue, I'm not sure I find the white seconds hand that successful. But I am pretty sure it'll gobble up white straps. It's funny you like them so much. Having some the Nordsø on its white, it did grow on me and yet, I have a feeling I will prefer the look of the bracelet and I am not a bracelet guy. Did I already post my 'white sports socks' analogy? Recently I did see pics of the Direnzo Mondial with a white rubber strap which Di actually look quite good to me. Heck, the HA strap also looks good to me, it just created an odd vibe for me wearing it. White rubber on the black-purple version might work equally well, even though HA put it on black.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Benjamin NV said:


> Ok... They're milking it a bit now, potentially. This is a very conservative blue. Not sure I find it that successful. Also not sure about the white seconds hand it seems to have a close but not equal tone to the lume, which feels a little off to me. The black creates better contrast to the blue. Are the hands black or silver? I understand it's been a popular watch, but in these cases I would understand it better to just keep the strongest iterations and have larger runs. The green I saw teased was I think a more interesting colour for the watch, albeit still not as striking as some of the initial colourways. I do get the addition of the black and purple, but feel ambiguous about the sprawling colour choices now being floated. What do you guys think? Are they right to keep proposing new colours and variants? Is it really equally successful in each variant?


I like the blue personally, and the cross hatch texture, which I won't be getting on the purple dial. And yes, it'll be another limited model. A new white strap option as well.
I'm not sure what their long term plan might be for the Nordso (or any other model). At some point, they'll run out of dial colors and then what? Maybe his plan is to go through the rainbow with limited runs, then maybe create a new model entirely?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Fergfour said:


> I like the blue personally, and the cross hatch texture, which I won't be getting on the purple dial. And yes, it'll be another limited model. A new white strap option as well.
> I'm not sure what their long term plan might be for the Nordso (or any other model). At some point, they'll run out of dial colors and then what? Maybe his plan is to go through the rainbow with limited runs, then maybe create a new model entirely?


Maybe I'm a sourpuss, but I feel that perhaps the success of a design gets watered down a little when so many colours and variants are realised in quick succession. It's almost as if one never believed the initial ideas were going to make it. It also feels a little like too many sequels. Some may still be successful and fans will keep following, but unlikely to beat the originals. In the case of watches we often have several originals, and the same applies here, but from all the new ones announced (black, black-purple (or Neon II), green, blue, black-blue, white-blacked out... any I have missed?) I find the Neon II the strongest and most clearly associated with what we've seen from HA so far. In keeping with the family line, so to speak. I do think six(+) new versions is overkill.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Benjamin NV said:


> Maybe I'm a sourpuss, but I feel that perhaps the success of a design gets watered down a little when so many colours and variants are realised in quick succession. It's almost as if one never believed the initial ideas were going to make it. It also feels a little like too many sequels. Some may still be successful and fans will keep following, but unlikely to beat the originals. In the case of watches we often have several originals, and the same applies here, but from all the new ones announced (black, black-purple (or Neon II), green, blue, black-blue, white-blacked out... any I have missed?) I find the Neon II the strongest and most clearly associated with what we've seen from HA so far. In keeping with the family line, so to speak. I do think six(+) new versions is overkill.


I guess it keeps things interesting for Henrik? He gets to satisfy his creativity with each variation, sells 50 (or less) of each and moves on to something new. It is a little different than some other micros but I like it. (I'm one of those dimwits that sometimes collects the same watch in different colors so that partly explains my view.)

I don't think it dilutes the model. There are so few of each color that most people don't even know the sold out ones exist, especially if he removes them from his website eventually.

I do think he'll eventually reach a point where he's gone through a dozen colors, meteorite like in the Nordlys, SS and DLC cases, and won't have any options left. Perhaps at that point he'll decide to settle on a few non-limited models in stock to keep things going, then focus on a new model entirely.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Fergfour said:


> I guess it keeps things interesting for Henrik? He gets to satisfy his creativity with each variation, sells 50 (or less) of each and moves on to something new. It is a little different than some other micros but I like it. (I'm one of those dimwits that sometimes collects the same watch in different colors so that partly explains my view.)
> 
> I don't think it dilutes the model. There are so few of each color that most people don't even know the sold out ones exist, especially if he removes them from his website eventually.
> 
> I do think he'll eventually reach a point where he's gone through a dozen colors, meteorite like in the Nordlys, SS and DLC cases, and won't have any options left. Perhaps at that point he'll decide to settle on a few non-limited models in stock to keep things going, then focus on a new model entirely.


I personally didn't think the original colours were going to be limited, but I'm not now sure of that. The sense of having something special would increase knowing there were only 50 of each, but I think such strict limitations only apply to some where it is specifically announced. Still, for me personally, the vision of the design doesn't truly improve with so many versions in such quick succession, also where they start exploring quite different ideas or philosophies if you like. E.g. the green and blue are much more toned down colours that the 'original' variants.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Benjamin NV said:


> I personally didn't think the original colours were going to be limited, but I'm not now sure of that. The sense of having something special would increase knowing there were only 50 of each, but I think such strict limitations only apply to some where it is specifically announced. Still, for me personally, the vision of the design doesn't truly improve with so many versions in such quick succession, also where they start exploring quite different ideas or philosophies if you like. E.g. the green and blue are much more toned down colours that the 'original' variants.


The Ecru Sepia, Galactic Purple, and Coral Cyan were limited to 50 and it says so on the website. I think they come with a card as well stating so.
The black dlc was limited to 10, the purple dlc was 40. I think the new blue will be 20. Green I don’t know.
I don’t recall seeing the white dials as limited.

What’s in store next? We’ll see I guess.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Fergfour said:


> The Ecru Sepia, Galactic Purple, and Coral Cyan were limited to 50 and it says so on the website. I think they come with a card as well stating so.
> The black dlc was limited to 10, the purple dlc was 40. I think the new blue will be 20. Green I don’t know.
> I don’t recall seeing the white dials as limited.
> 
> What’s in store next? We’ll see I guess.


While it might make sense, pity if they limited everything bar the white. That wasn't clear to me before buying. Yet I was only convinced of the white for my personal preferences, so it would unlikely have made a difference. The price was always the same, so I wasn't expecting different treatment between the models.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Benjamin NV said:


> While it might make sense, pity if they limited everything bar the white. That wasn't clear to me before buying. Yet I was only convinced of the white for my personal preferences, so it would unlikely have made a difference. The price was always the same, so I wasn't expecting different treatment between the models.


The Polar White (with white hour markers and hands) could be limited also. I’ll find out.

Update: Confirmed that the “Polar White” Nordso is also limited to 50 watches. This is my least fav of the 4 limited’s as I feel the white hands get lost in the white dial.


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Fergfour said:


> Another Nordso color coming early 2023:
> 
> View attachment 17123407
> View attachment 17123408


Looks awesome to my eyes.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Wher
> 
> Where did you 'dump" your blue?
> 
> I get it, but I think the black-purple makes a more interesting proposition. Surprised with your toes to the colour you didn't swing that way! As just mentioned for the new conservative blue hue, I'm not sure I find the white seconds hand that successful. But I am pretty sure it'll gobble up white straps. It's funny you like them so much. Having some the Nordsø on its white, it did grow on me and yet, I have a feeling I will prefer the look of the bracelet and I am not a bracelet guy. Did I already post my 'white sports socks' analogy? Recently I did see pics of the Direnzo Mondial with a white rubber strap which Di actually look quite good to me. Heck, the HA strap also looks good to me, it just created an odd vibe for me wearing it. White rubber on the black-purple version might work equally well, even though HA put it on black.


It’s a taste thing I am sure, “white socks analogy” made my day 😅! I just didn’t connect with the blue one that’s all! I like the purple dial with black case a lot but I like the black midnat even more for some reason 🤷‍♂️ 😁


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Yes these two are quite cool too 🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

I should like to see yellow dial or black with yellow accents from Henry Archer, that would be something 🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

There is so much snow ❄ I see white everywhere 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> There is so much snow ❄ I see white everywhere 🤩🤩🤩
> View attachment 17124770
> 
> View attachment 17124769
> ...


And somehow that Poseidon feels right at home. It's funny how the white strap becomes natural in such environment.

I can already say that after a few months in the tropics I have totally confirmed my preference for proper seasons. Snow has been relatively rare in recent years living in the UK, but when it happens it totally transforms the environment and how you experience it. Variety is the spice of life, even if most spices come from the tropics... Hmmm


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> And somehow that Poseidon feels right at home. It's funny how the white strap becomes natural in such environment.
> 
> I can already say that after a few months in the tropics I have totally confirmed my preference for proper seasons. Snow has been relatively rare in recent years living in the UK, but when it happens it totally transforms the environment and how you experience it. Variety is the spice of life, even if most spices come from the tropics... Hmmm


Well I have been stucked in traffic in London in the winter, snow isn’t the same game as it is here at home 😅


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Happy new year everyone 🥳🥳🥳
Wish you better 2023 ❤


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Certainly this very thread has been my highlight on this forum throughout 2022. Long let it continue! Happy new year (not quite yet over here)!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Same here Ben 🥳 we will keep it up 🥳


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Bruvik released new model 😮



https://www.instagram.com/bruvik_fine_timepieces/?hl=en


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This combo is sick 🥳🤩🤩🤩
AndoAndoAndo on not so Nordic bespoke hand made strap for me 🤩 I am over the moon 🥳


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Finnish Joe said:


> Bruvik released new model 😮
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/bruvik_fine_timepieces/?hl=en


I’m not so sure how useful the compass complication is, but I am drawn to the look.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Not sure which Bruvik the link was referring to. We've seen a few come by on this thread. Perhaps I'm a bit sour or simply not the intended audience for most of their pieces, but flicking through their recent Insta I feel like most ideas trade heavily on novelty value more than that I find them truly refined designs. Refined perhaps seems odd for these toolish watches, but e.g. the Tool Watch Company's offering also has this somewhat novelty look, and yet to me feels more balanced. Naturally my impression shouldn't stop anyone!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Not sure which Bruvik the link was referring to. We've seen a few come by on this thread. Perhaps I'm a bit sour or simply not the intended audience for most of their pieces, but flicking through their recent Insta I feel like most ideas trade heavily on novelty value more than that I find them truly refined designs. Refined perhaps seems odd for these toolish watches, but e.g. the Tool Watch Company's offering also has this somewhat novelty look, and yet to me feels more balanced. Naturally my impression shouldn't stop anyone!


It’s a brand that appeals more to Nordic watch enthusiasts in terms of designs and he keeps the Explorer dna too, as to refinement I am quite impressed with the Svalbard and in my humble opinion is perfectly good for the price point 👍
Design is again in the eye of the beholder, I happen to think Bruvik is skilled designer but I don’t like all models either 👍


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Now this is the undisputed strap monster of 2022 🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> It’s a brand that appeals more to Nordic watch enthusiasts in terms of designs and he keeps the Explorer dna too, as to refinement I am quite impressed with the Svalbard and in my humble opinion is perfectly good for the price point 👍
> Design is again in the eye of the beholder, I happen to think Bruvik is skilled designer but I don’t like all models either 👍


I have no idea of the general price point nor in person experience of their finish, so I only comment on design. As always there are various degrees of success. What I perceive as a lack of refinement could be exactly what they're going for.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Finnish Joe said:


> This combo is sick
> AndoAndoAndo on not so Nordic bespoke hand made strap for me  I am over the moon
> View attachment 17131499


I love how that will drive so many people insane. Makes me really like it!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Now this is the undisputed strap monster of 2022 🥳🥳🥳
> 
> View attachment 17133698
> 
> ...


Now that was quick, wasn't it? The all black look, even with strap variation, just doesn't appeal to me. But I somehow seem to avoid black watches, I started noticing.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Robotaz said:


> I love how that will drive so many people insane. Makes me really like it!


It looks like a refined and Nordic restrained version of a LIP watch (not sure of the model) which uses a red ball as a crown. I'm not sure if I would ever like wearing it, but thanks to @Finnish Joe I have started to appreciate it more. I loved the combo with the eel strap.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Tapatalk is showing me this, but I can’t find it in the thread. What is it?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Robotaz said:


> Tapatalk is showing me this, but I can’t find it in the thread. What is it?


As is says in the photo, the brand is Åkerfalk. Quartz chrono. Well designed I think the consensus was in this thread. Max Bill references.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Fergfour said:


> The Polar White (with white hour markers and hands) could be limited also. I’ll find out.
> 
> Update: Confirmed that the “Polar White” Nordso is also limited to 50 watches. This is my least fav of the 4 limited’s as I feel the white hands get lost in the white dial.
> 
> View attachment 17124891


Thanks for confirming this. Somehow your post got lost in my alerts. I appreciate it. Good to be able to value better what I own. My personal estimation may remain the same, but it is nice to know it is actually strictly limited. I hadn't realised that until now. I think people's tolerances will vary with regards to contrast and legibility. This head-on shot actually may capture the legibility of the face at its worst. Generally the hands also catch reflection and for me there is sufficient metal surrounding the lume as well as depth that I don't have the feeling the hands get lost in the dial at all. I do consider the fact that there are reflections coming off of the dial itself as a lesser aspect of the design. Not sure what @Finnish Joe thinks of this, and perhaps this is worse for a white than a black face. I guess I was expecting a more deeply matte surface finish, whereas in practice is glistens regularly catching light sources. It would have been better, for me, if this was reserved to the metal features only.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Benjamin NV said:


> Thanks for confirming this. Somehow your post got lost in my alerts. I appreciate it. Good to be able to value better what I own. My personal estimation may remain the same, but it is nice to know it is actually strictly limited. I hadn't realised that until now. I think people's tolerances will vary with regards to contrast and legibility. This head-on shot actually may capture the legibility of the face at its worst. Generally the hands also catch reflection and for me there is sufficient metal surrounding the lume as well as depth that I don't have the feeling the hands get lost in the dial at all. I do consider the fact that there are reflections coming off of the dial itself as a lesser aspect of the design. Not sure what @Finnish Joe thinks of this, and perhaps this is worse for a white than a black face. I guess I was expecting a more deeply matte surface finish, whereas in practice is glistens regularly catching light sources. It would have been better, for me, if this was reserved to the metal features only.


A 50 piece run is truly limited, not like those 5000 piece Seikos! I tend to agree that if there are only 50 of a watch in existence it should be more valuable but value is based on more than just rarity. Many people on WUS hate the term "rare" but I don't see the problem especially if it's one of 50.
I would have preferred an engraving on the caseback saying "27/50" for example but you can't get it all I guess. I think I saw someting about it might be written on the warranty card though. Do you have the papers that came with yours?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Fergfour said:


> A 50 piece run is truly limited, not like those 5000 piece Seikos! I tend to agree that if there are only 50 of a watch in existence it should be more valuable but value is based on more than just rarity. Many people on WUS hate the term "rare" but I don't see the problem especially if it's one of 50.
> I would have preferred an engraving on the caseback saying "27/50" for example but you can't get it all I guess. I think I saw someting about it might be written on the warranty card though. Do you have the papers that came with yours?


Yes, I should check the paperwork. It may be that it is written there. I think to remember it may have indicated a number, but perhaps more like this is order number 41 of the Polar White, but I may not have looked sufficiently closely as I didn't expect it to be strictly limited. Where did you find this information? I agree an engraving would have made more sense when they are that limited, but I can imagine it saves costs to give all of them the same case back.

I wouldn't necessarily think that it would now represent a greater monetary value, but for someone discovering a liking for a particular iteration after the fact, it might become even more desirable.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Benjamin NV said:


> Yes, I should check the paperwork. It may be that it is written there. I think to remember it may have indicated a number, but perhaps more like this is order number 41 of the Polar White, but I may not have looked sufficiently closely as I didn't expect it to be strictly limited. Where did you find this information? I agree an engraving would have made more sense when they are that limited, but I can imagine it saves costs to give all of them the same case back.
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily think that it would now represent a greater monetary value, but for someone discovering a liking for a particular iteration after the fact, it might become even more desirable.


I don't remember where I saw/heard that the warranty card mentioned limited, maybe on facebook somewhere. I might find out as a Nordso is supposed to arrive to me today. 
One thing I like about limited runs like this is not many people will have one and it makes me "feel" like I have something special. It may not be worth much $$$-wise, it's an intangible thing.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Now that was quick, wasn't it? The all black look, even with strap variation, just doesn't appeal to me. But I somehow seem to avoid black watches, I started noticing.





Fergfour said:


> I don't remember where I saw/heard that the warranty card mentioned limited, maybe on facebook somewhere. I might find out as a Nordso is supposed to arrive to me today.
> One thing I like about limited runs like this is not many people will have one and it makes me "feel" like I have something special. It may not be worth much $$$-wise, it's an intangible thing.


same here, mine is 1 of 10 😁😁😁 how cool is that


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Thanks for confirming this. Somehow your post got lost in my alerts. I appreciate it. Good to be able to value better what I own. My personal estimation may remain the same, but it is nice to know it is actually strictly limited. I hadn't realised that until now. I think people's tolerances will vary with regards to contrast and legibility. This head-on shot actually may capture the legibility of the face at its worst. Generally the hands also catch reflection and for me there is sufficient metal surrounding the lume as well as depth that I don't have the feeling the hands get lost in the dial at all. I do consider the fact that there are reflections coming off of the dial itself as a lesser aspect of the design. Not sure what @Finnish Joe thinks of this, and perhaps this is worse for a white than a black face. I guess I was expecting a more deeply matte surface finish, whereas in practice is glistens regularly catching light sources. It would have been better, for me, if this was reserved to the metal features only.


I don’t mind the reflection, it’s rather different on the blue one and this black dial I have handled, but to me the comfort and complexity of the case combined with the clean but not boring dial made me get the pattern dial over sun burst! The entire watch is good, super thin for 200 m WR, yet good size gaskets, solid crown (on the smaller size sadly, but I say this about all my watches 😅 and a look I don’t see around 🫠🫠 so for me the dial is just part of it!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

My Henry Archer watch came. Case is solid black unlike the actual photos used to sell the watch, and the bezel is so crooked that I can’t live with it. Back to wherever it came from, and no more. Peace out.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Robotaz said:


> My Henry Archer watch came. Case is solid black unlike the actual photos used to sell the watch, and the bezel is so crooked that I can’t live with it. Back to wherever it came from, and no more. Peace out.


Which watch is this? The same as @Finnish Joe? I do want to say that the initial Nordso that I received had problems with its ceramic insert in the bezel. It had not adhered properly. Henrik arranged for a replacement which arrived in days and I simply send the faulted one back. This is not the same kind of problem you encountered?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Mine arrived today. No issues with the bezel besides it being a little tight but I'd rather it be hard to turn than vice versa and who knows, maybe it'll loosen up over time.
Wasn't sure what I'd think of the color in person, but turns out I like purple and might consider another purple dial watch some day.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Fergfour said:


> Mine arrived today. No issues with the bezel besides it being a little tight but I'd rather it be hard to turn than vice versa and who knows, maybe it'll looen up over time.
> Wasn't sure what I'd think of the color in person, but turns out I like purple and might consider another purple dial watch some day.
> 
> View attachment 17136134


It's a very handsome tone, this purple. I've not yet 'gone there', but I certainly would not preclude the possibility. For a fun attempt, I quite liked the purple VanBanner recently, but so did so many others before I even knew about it that I could no longer consider it. Purple does seem to have been trending a little of late. Enjoy your watch!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Fergfour said:


> Mine arrived today. No issues with the bezel besides it being a little tight but I'd rather it be hard to turn than vice versa and who knows, maybe it'll looen up over time.
> Wasn't sure what I'd think of the color in person, but turns out I like purple and might consider another purple dial watch some day.
> 
> View attachment 17136134


Looks good 👍 and a good size for you 👌, purple dial in itself has been popular lately but this deep brushed sunburst effect on dials is not as common! Some may argue therefore the dial is less refined in terms of finishing when instead of fine brushing, the brushing is tougher but the way that sunburst dial plays with light is something else, I quite enjoyed that! I personally like more the pattern dial since I am a sucker for pattern dials in general hens I am going after Bruvik Senja next, but these dials from Henry Archer are really cool! Mine has no QC issues accepted the super stiff bezel which is something I prefer and usually stiff bezels lose with time.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Finnish Joe said:


> Looks good 👍 and a good size for you 👌, purple dial in itself has been popular lately but this deep brushed sunburst effect on dials is not as common! Some may argue therefore the dial is less refined in terms of finishing when instead of fine brushing, the brushing is tougher but the way that sunburst dial plays with light is something else, I quite enjoyed that!


Thanks for mentioning it’s a good size for me. I usually go with 42mm so the 40mm is smaller than my usual fare and sometimes I have to get used to that when switching back and forth.

The size is actually another reason (besides the color) that I bought it. Sometimes (most times) I just don’t need a thicker, bigger cased watch. Smaller is more comfortable for me in most situations.

I agree with you on the dial brushing. The rough circular texture was a big draw for me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> My Henry Archer watch came. Case is solid black unlike the actual photos used to sell the watch, and the bezel is so crooked that I can’t live with it. Back to wherever it came from, and no more. Peace out.


The Henry Archer people are so nice that I’m uncomfortable even complaining, so that’s certainly a good thing.

The Neon II photos make the watch look completely different from the black DLC photos. There’s nothing I’ve ever seen in digital photos that would cause that much difference. I really don’t get it, but the case is pitch DLC black.

I have asked the very polite folks to check if the bezel is a simple pry off and replace a spring to get better alignment. I’ll keep it if I can fix it. I may even have the case finish gun-metaled like I wanted all along.

Anyway, CS at Henry Archer is as good as it gets. I’m impressed.

Edit - Had a very nice phone conversation and HA prefers to exchange it and ensure the conclusion is a perfect one. The customer service is top top-notch. I’ll post photos when I get it back and put the Laco strap on it. It’s going to look good.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> The Henry Archer people are so nice that I’m uncomfortable even complaining, so that’s certainly a good thing.
> The Neon II photos make the watch look completely different from the black DLC photos. There’s nothing I’ve ever seen in digital photos that would cause that much difference. I really don’t get it, but the case is pitch DLC black.
> I have asked the very polite folks to check if the bezel is a simple pry off and replace a spring to get better alignment. I’ll keep it if I can fix it. I may even have the case finish gun-metaled like I wanted all along.
> Anyway, CS at Henry Archer is as good as it gets. I’m impressed.
> Edit - Had a very nice phone conversation and HA prefers to exchange it and ensure the conclusion is a perfect one. The customer service is top top-notch. I’ll post photos when I get it back and put the Laco strap on it. It’s going to look good.


Whole-heartedly agree, the CS is great as well as overall courteousness and willingness to chat. Henrik even offerred to call me if needed but we ended up chatting in whatsapp.

The specs on the Neon II say DLC which is black as we all know but yes the pics are weird. I did ask Henrik and he said some of the pics are misleading due to the lighting but I don't know.
If you look at the pics on the bracelet the black color is more apparent:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry to keep posting Henry Archer's but here are pics of a couple more upcoming models, next month I'm told. Both are limited as Henrik commonly does, I think 20 for the green, 10 for the black.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Robotaz said:


> The Henry Archer people are so nice that I’m uncomfortable even complaining, so that’s certainly a good thing.
> 
> The Neon II photos make the watch look completely different from the black DLC photos. There’s nothing I’ve ever seen in digital photos that would cause that much difference. I really don’t get it, but the case is pitch DLC black.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I ever did see a gun metal case photographed or promised. To me the black Neon II Nordsø (or whatever its full name is!) like we posted and discussed on this thread always looked black. It's a bummer though if you were expecting something different.

I'm not surprised that HA offered to replace it. I'm sure my bezel insert could have been repaired, but this way you get the new product in the condition it was intended and within the control of the brand. I'm glad HA confirms its excellent service.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Fergfour said:


> Sorry to keep posting Henry Archer's but here are pics of a couple more upcoming models, next month I'm told. Both are limited as Henrik commonly does, I think 20 for the green, 10 for the black.
> 
> View attachment 17137519
> View attachment 17137523


Yes, that's the green I referred to before. I quite like the tone. It also goes a little towards Traska's Freediver with black bezel, which works well, though thankfully HA stays far enough away from the Tiffany pastel blue going on mint craze that has gripped so many! Not that I don't like such colours, I just don't like how many brands feel they needed to jump on that bandwagon rather than going with their own shades out of conviction.

I may also prefer this black dial to the black PVD version. I guess I struggle to deal with too much black... My shortcoming.

But, still feel ambivalent about the white seconds hands.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Yes, that's the green I referred to before. I quite like the tone. It also goes a little towards Traska's Freediver with black bezel, which works well, though thankfully HA stays far enough away from the Tiffany pastel blue going on mint craze that has gripped so many! Not that I don't like such colours, I just don't like how many brands feel they needed to jump on that bandwagon rather than going with their own shades out of conviction.
> 
> I may also prefer this black dial to the black PVD version. I guess I struggle to deal with too much black... My shortcoming.
> 
> But, still feel ambivalent about the white seconds hands.


White second hand was the deal breaker for me (one of 2) but trust is so personal! Glad to Hear HA has good CS 👌👌👌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Look at this BOR 🫠🫠 for the price I am thoroughly impressed with this bracelet! The comfort, the flexibility, doesn’t pull hair. The taper is a must in my book and this one tapers nicely 🥳🥳 Well done Henrik 👌

The only think I rather see is white DLC version!!!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Few more photos of the Henry Archer Midnatt, the AR is doing great job 👏 I am


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Do anyone of you good folks have experience with FAWLER? Looking at this simple and inexpensive quartz beater watch.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> Do anyone of you good folks have experience with FAWLER? Looking at this simple and inexpensive quartz beater watch.


Yes their rings are good quality, but the watches are meh. I rather buy Nezumi if you want quartz, QC is top notch. Are you after quartz diver?


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Henry Archer - Nordsø Midnat DLC at night 💡💡💡


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> Are you after quartz diver?


Yes, indeed. And not enormous, I might add.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

precious time said:


> Yes, indeed. And not enormous, I might add.


Fyi there are 2 Skagen Fisk Titanium in the WUS Sales forum. I have the first one and love it: thin, great case finish, great lume, keeps good time. Perfect quartz diver.

[edit]








FS: Skagen Fisk Titanium Quartz Diver Limited Edition Black


Not your typical Skagen, it was a limited edition from a year or 2 ago. There were 500 made, this is #433, which is noted on caseback. There were other "Fisk" models (Fisk is fish in Danish), but they weren't titanium or limited. The case is titanium, but the caseback is SS. The caseback has...




www.watchuseek.com












FS: Skagen Fisk Titanium Quartz Diver Limited Edition Blue


Not your typical Skagen, it was a limited edition from a year or 2 ago. There were 226 made, this is #181, which is noted on caseback. Rarer than the black dial titanium model which was a run of 500. There were other "Fisk" models (Fisk is fish in Danish), but they weren't titanium or limited...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

mougino said:


> Fyi there are 2 Skagen Fisk Titanium in the WUS Sales forum. I have the first one and love it: thin, great case finish, great lume, keeps good time. Perfect quartz diver.
> 
> [edit]
> 
> ...


I agree, the Skagen will be a better choice, I can suggest even better options but it won’t be Nordic.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

precious time said:


> Yes, indeed. And not enormous, I might add.


Yes I am over big divers too, 41 is my max, 43 if the lug to lug is short 😁


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Finnish Joe said:


> I can suggest even better options but it won’t be Nordic.


It need not be. Any suggestions are most welcome.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Well... after a long hiatus, finally got myself to log into WUS and the first thing I did was visit my favorite thread. There´s been some movement in the collection during the hiatus, adding several Nordic pieces 😁.
Today, the fun-to-wear and extremely comfy VCW. Pook´s homage to vintage Citizen skindivers. Please excuse the lousy pics.

Good to be back!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Well... after a long hiatus, finally got myself to log into WUS and the first thing I did was visit my favorite thread. There´s been some movement in the collection during the hiatus, adding several Nordic pieces 😁.
> Today, the fun-to-wear and extremely comfy VCW. Pook´s homage to vintage Citizen skindivers. Please excuse the lousy pics.
> 
> Good to be back!
> ...


Perfect combo 🥳


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Another day, another Nordic

Today, this Swedish classic-to-be takes the wrist. Full of little details.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Another day, another Nordic
> 
> Today, this Swedish classic-to-be takes the wrist. Full of little details.
> 
> ...


Welcome to E.C.A family ❤❤ cool strap, what brand is it, it compliments the red accents o the dial and power reserve hand 🫠🫠🫠


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

this E.C.A has grown on me, what a compact beast 💪💪💪


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Elmero said:


> Another day, another Nordic
> 
> Today, this Swedish classic-to-be takes the wrist. Full of little details.
> 
> ...


The dial of this watch brings me some In Flames, Dark Tranquillity and Hammerfall vibes


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> Welcome to E.C.A family ❤❤ cool strap, what brand is it, it compliments the red accents o the dial and power reserve hand 🫠🫠🫠


Thanks! Very happy to be part of the family!
The strap is a generic (unbranded) FKM. Very high quality and nice color, though. I thought it would play nicely with the red accents on the dial, just like you noticed.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

sci said:


> The dial of this watch brings me some In Flames, Dark Tranquillity and Hammerfall vibes


I cannot say I disagree! 🤘🤘


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

There´s so much to like in it... no wonder it´s grown on you!!



Finnish Joe said:


> this E.C.A has grown on me, what a compact beast 💪💪💪


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Elmero said:


> Another day, another Nordic
> Today, this Swedish classic-to-be takes the wrist. Full of little details.


I want one! Why make a smash hit like this and then discontinue?


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

precious time said:


> I want one! Why make a smash hit like this and then discontinue?


Seems like it´s part of their company policies. If I recall correctly, they have launched a few hits so far, but they´ve stuck true to their "limited quantities" policy.
Will let you know if I see one available!


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

There is no bezel like this out there, or is there 😁🤩🤩


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Elmero said:


> Seems like it´s part of their company policies. If I recall correctly, they have launched a few hits so far, but they´ve stuck true to their "limited quantities" policy.
> Will let you know if I see one available!


Thank you - much appreciated!
I can understand such policies to a certain extent. However, I do think they would do themselves a favor by keeping a few "classics" available in their stable. I believe it would lead to much greater brand recognition and resources to experiment with in future designs. I actually wrote to ECA to express this but never heard back.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

precious time said:


> Thank you - much appreciated!
> I can understand such policies to a certain extent. However, I do think they would do themselves a favor by keeping a few "classics" available in their stable. I believe it would lead to much greater brand recognition and resources to experiment with in future designs. I actually wrote to ECA to express this but never heard back.


We are on the same boat regarding this. I too think they would benefit from having some non-limited models... but maybe I´m wrong. I guess they´ve kept things this way because it is giving them good results. Admittedly, a lot of times, what works best for a brand, is not the best for us, enthusiasts.
The "never heard back" is not good. That is something I strongly think every brand, big or small, should be very careful about.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> There is no bezel like this out there, or is there 😁🤩🤩
> 
> View attachment 17149136
> 
> View attachment 17149135


Kinda, the Serica 5203 has a double bezel too:


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Elmero said:


> Well... after a long hiatus, finally got myself to log into WUS and the first thing I did was visit my favorite thread. There´s been some movement in the collection during the hiatus, adding several Nordic pieces 😁.
> Today, the fun-to-wear and extremely comfy VCW. Pook´s homage to vintage Citizen skindivers. Please excuse the lousy pics.
> 
> Good to be back!
> ...


I actually really like this dial/face composition together with the 'shark's egg' going on tonneau case shape. While I'm still getting over the shock of my first experience with a rotatable bezel and feeling quite ambivalent about just how 'present' that feels when looking at the watch (should have known, right?), actually what I wish they might improve here is simply the font and printing on the dial. Somehow the font feels a little woolly and the off-white not quite sharp enough to balance with the handsome hands and markers.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> this E.C.A has grown on me, what a compact beast 💪💪💪
> 
> View attachment 17148781


Personally, even though I don't think it would ever suit me and I don't fully understand the white/orange subdial, the aesthetic of this one also has the hallmarks of a classic to be!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

mougino said:


> Kinda, the Serica 5203 has a double bezel too:


Not sure is all double bezels are the same. My brain's gone all foggy, because I believe an American micro also brought out something with a double bezel not too long ago... but I cannot remember the name now!


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

precious time said:


> I want one! Why make a smash hit like this and then discontinue?





Elmero said:


> Seems like it´s part of their company policies. If I recall correctly, they have launched a few hits so far, but they´ve stuck true to their "limited quantities" policy.
> Will let you know if I see one available!


Yes, I agree @precious time Considering how 'limited' seems to have limited meaning in a world chockful of microbrands and their many releases and limited editions from single digits into the thousands, chances of any model ever overcrowding a market are very very slim. With all that diversity it is odd, to say the least, that so many lust after particular Omegas, Rolexes, Tudors, or Citizens (don't mean this to be truly representative). It's so easy to find your own favourites and how special to potentially meet somehow who fell for the same watch? In the case of E.C.A. it seems to be part and parcel of how they run their business. Early birds get the watch at a lower price and it rises in increments until the final pieces go at intended retail. I rarely see E.C.A. pieces on sale in the secondary market. I thought long and hard if I would buy a North Sea I saw for sale on Chrono24. In the end, because of the asking price and the discussions about some problems with this particular model, I decided not to, but part of me still wonders. Recent releases have not really suited my preferences. In general I don't like having to continuously be watching like a hawk with a bag full of cash at the ready to get a watch with relatively little contemplation as soon as a new release is announced. I appreciate it when brands stick to their guns and give a select few models all their energy and only slowly release new options. E.C.A. thankfully doesn't release too many watches to get bored of the process, but it is a real pity that some models are so limited, while actually they bring something quite special to the table.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

mougino said:


> Kinda, the Serica 5203 has a double bezel too:


Yay! My brain unfogged. It was Haim. It's a different approach to a double function bezel, as they oriented the double function radially, not concentrically, see below:


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

precious time said:


> Thank you - much appreciated!
> I can understand such policies to a certain extent. However, I do think they would do themselves a favor by keeping a few "classics" available in their stable. I believe it would lead to much greater brand recognition and resources to experiment with in future designs. I actually wrote to ECA to express this but never heard back.


Do let us know if you ever do! [I suppose they cannot backtrack on promises made, so it would have to apply to new releases.]


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

So, apparently this watch was pitched on Swedish TV. Not sure if it got funding, but I guess not considering the somewhat lacklustre shout out on FB and eBay where they even seem to forget to name their brand. I think it's called Apelviken. 

Anyhow, seems to present a Rolex-inspired aesthetic made from recycled fish yarns (ocean plastics, though not sure if they fish it out of the ocean or prevent it from going in or whether this material was always recycled). Rolex clad in plastic... anyone? Considering I'd be likely to sell a Rolex if I had one (unless perhaps some of the Cellinis which I do like), it's not really for me.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Personally, even though I don't think it would ever suit me and I don't fully understand the white/orange subdial, the aesthetic of this one also has the hallmarks of a classic to be!


I totally agree ❤💪


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Do let us know if you ever do! [I suppose they cannot backtrack on promises made, so it would have to apply to new releases.]


Erik never makes same watch twice, that is his something he has said many times, the rumour
Is that he is coming with new watch very soon 🤩 I don’t have unanswered emails from erik, I can rich out and ask too 👌


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> So, apparently this watch was pitched on Swedish TV. Not sure if it got funding, but I guess not considering the somewhat lacklustre shout out on FB and eBay where they even seem to forget to name their brand. I think it's called Apelviken.
> 
> Anyhow, seems to present a Rolex-inspired aesthetic made from recycled fish yarns (ocean plastics, though not sure if they fish it out of the ocean or prevent it from going in or whether this material was always recycled). Rolex clad in plastic... anyone? Considering I'd be likely to sell a Rolex if I had one (unless perhaps some of the Cellinis which I do like), it's not really for me.
> 
> View attachment 17150741


I know taste is a personal thing, but this looks like 3D printed prototype, rough, unfinished and that logo 🙈


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here it is in a massive coffin that is not very environmentally friendly for shipping!

do you guys believe in this kind of material for watches ? 









apelvikenwatches


apelvikenwatches



letscleantheocean.com


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Today I spotted VonDoren watches 🇳🇴 on Amazon 😮 



https://www.amazon.co.uk/Von-Doren-Grandmaster-Mark-Traditional/dp/B07G24V51C/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?crid=1QF4PVEKADWLP&keywords=von+doren+watch&qid=1673418056&sprefix=von+doren+watch%2Caps%2C202&sr=8-6


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

And here it comes the Norwegian Invicta competition 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

This is another beast from Sweden 🇸🇪 🤩🤩🤩
Such a cool piece 🤩🤩


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Malm 🇸🇪 has the new Catalina Swiss Automatic 43 LTD Bronze on preorder 😮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

As much as I love DeMotu 🇫🇮, I think the branding and print always takes so much space 🤷‍♂️ nevertheless, very beautiful watches quality 🤩 🇫🇮


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

What do you guys think about this Pook 🇫🇮 Slava Ukraini ? 






Slava Ukraini – official.pookwatches.com







official.pookwatches.com


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Finnish master watch maker Laine makes one of the most desirable watches in 2022 and rightfully, so ☝, check this dials and cases 😄


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Here are few movement shots from Laine watches by the Finnish master watch maker Torsti Laine 🇫🇮


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> I know taste is a personal thing, but this looks like 3D printed prototype, rough, unfinished and that logo 🙈


Is the logo supposed to be a fishing net? Perhaps the material does not allow for a finer finish. Of course the product is rather cheap, though not as cheap as one might expect of plastic construction. No, for me it doesn't work.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Here it is in a massive coffin that is not very environmentally friendly for shipping!
> 
> do you guys believe in this kind of material for watches ?
> 
> ...


Nope. And actually I find all plastic reuse for consumer, especially fashion, products dubious. If their use isn't specifically durable, then really the material is not taken out of the environment. It arguably makes more sense to recycle them back into the products they were originally used for, for example. As for a watch building material, well, we know it can be done. I just started a thread for Latin American watches and some info is trickling in. A Colombian brand is working with a part acetate case.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> Finnish master watch maker Laine makes one of the most desirable watches in 2022 and rightfully, so ☝, check this dials and cases 😄
> 
> View attachment 17151074
> 
> ...


I was admiring Laine just yesterday as well, but aren't they actually Swiss? Or is it rather that there are Fins behind it? I personally find that their aesthetic reminds me of toned down Kari Voutilainen, but there is no relation?


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Finnish Joe said:


> And here it comes the Norwegian Invicta competition 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 17151026
> 
> View attachment 17151027


I'll refrain


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

My Nordso Neon II is on it’s way back to me. I was emailed a photo of the alignment and it looks as close to perfect as can be. Great service.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Robotaz said:


> My Nordso Neon II is on it’s way back to me. I was emailed a photo of the alignment and it looks as close to perfect as can be. Great service.


Glad to hear it. We'll be looking out for pictures!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

This Henry Archer Nordsø became available a short while ago. Only 15 available. Ordered.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Fergfour said:


> This Henry Archer Nordsø became available a short while ago. Only 15 available. Ordered.
> 
> View attachment 17152297


I do like this iteration, despite ambivalence about the white seconds hand. Will look forward to pictures.


----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)

I asked about Pook watches about a dozen pages back. I pulled the trigger and I gotta say, I love this watch so much, I'm considering breaking my one watch per brand rule. And picking up their other field watch. I'm also a bead blasted field watch junkie so another good reason to do so














￼


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

G-raven said:


> I asked about Pook watches about a dozen pages back. I pulled the trigger and I gotta say, I love this watch so much, I'm considering breaking my one watch per brand rule. And picking up their other field watch. I'm also a bead blasted field watch junkie so another good reason to do so
> 
> View attachment 17152972
> 
> ...


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjamin NV said:


> I actually really like this dial/face composition together with the 'shark's egg' going on tonneau case shape. While I'm still getting over the shock of my first experience with a rotatable bezel and feeling quite ambivalent about just how 'present' that feels when looking at the watch (should have known, right?), actually what I wish they might improve here is simply the font and printing on the dial. Somehow the font feels a little woolly and the off-white not quite sharp enough to balance with the handsome hands and markers.


I can totally see the "shark´s egg" shape, as you described it. I had never thought of these skindivers´ shape that way!
Indeed, a rotatable bezel does affect (a lot) the way a watch is perceived. I guess, like everything in life, it´s a matter of getting used to it (or not).
This watch was designed by Pook together with the "Vintage Citizen Watches" group. Most of its elements are based on vintage Citizen Skindivers´ design ques (and, to some extent, I am sure, costs)... definitely I don´t think it´s a watch that was designed to "enamor the crowds" as it´s mostly aimed at a very specific public. Here´s some interesting info.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Finnish Joe said:


> And here it comes the Norwegian Invicta competition 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 17151026
> 
> View attachment 17151027


Oh, my... they really managed to "Norse-ify" Invicta 🤢


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Another day, another Nordic watch on the wrist!

Ole Mathiesen´s diver for today. Boy, I love wearing this one, the dial is so crisp! My only gripe is the black lume is bad... like, really-really bad. But absolutely love the rest of it!


----------

